# Metal Gear Rising: Revengeance [no joke!]



## The Boss (Jun 1, 2009)

*Metal Gear Rising: Revengeance*
Lightning Bolt Action

*VGA 2011 Trailer*​


----------



## The Boss (Jun 1, 2009)

*Announced at E3 2009*, Metal Gear Rising will star Raiden from the Metal Gear Solid series and will be coming to the PS3, PC and, much to the chagrin of certain fanboys, the 360. There is no release date yet but details will be updated as soon as they are available.

[YOUTUBE]YQaC-orCGfY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 1, 2009)

:WOW


----------



## Roy (Jun 1, 2009)

I still want MGS4 though =/


----------



## Memos (Jun 1, 2009)

Godjima said:


> NOOOO!!! I WANTED TO MAKE THIS THREAD..
> 
> 
> wait.. PC?



lol, slowpoke.jpg.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 1, 2009)

Roy said:


> I still want MGS4 though =/



the doors open now, maybe some day


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 2, 2009)

The Essential Collection has me interested.


----------



## Roy (Jun 2, 2009)

Maybe it'll come in some bundle with Rising


----------



## Memos (Jun 2, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> The Essential Collection has me interested.



I'm pretty sure the US had this before MGS4 was released. Maybe this just has MGS4 as well.

Do want.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 2, 2009)

I wish Kojima would have picked one platform though.... multiplat games <.<


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 2, 2009)

Awesome. Will buy it on 360.


----------



## Memos (Jun 2, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> I wish Kojima would have picked one platform though.... multiplat games <.<



Asshole is trolling the Wii. Him and Reggie have a rivalry going back years. Reggie was the person who came up with the name 'Snake' after he saw Kojima in the shower. (they lived together, they aren't lovers or anything) Kojima then stole everything from Reggie and went to Konami.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 2, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Asshole is trolling the Wii. Him and Reggie have a rivalry going back years. Reggie was the person who came up with the name 'Snake' after he saw Kojima in the shower. (they lived together, they aren't lovers or anything) Kojima then stole everything from Reggie and went to Konami.



Who is Reggie?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 2, 2009)

As long as it has a ps3 release to I'm happy, can't wait to play the cool Raiden, turning him into a cyborg ninja was the best idea ever for his character, because man was he lame in MGS 2.


----------



## Roy (Jun 2, 2009)

Godjima said:


> Who is Reggie?



Serious?


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 2, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Asshole is trolling the Wii. Him and Reggie have a rivalry going back years. Reggie was the person who came up with the name 'Snake' after he saw Kojima in the shower. (they lived together, they aren't lovers or anything) Kojima then stole everything from Reggie and went to Konami.


Untrue! Here is my proof.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 2, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Untrue! Here is my proof.



FUUUUUUUUUUUCK


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Jun 2, 2009)

Raiden multi-plat next gen game?

FUK YEAH!


----------



## Seany (Jun 2, 2009)

*FAPFAPFAPFAP*


----------



## Charissa (Jun 2, 2009)

omg it's going to be on ps3 too? i love metal gear solid


----------



## Felix (Jun 2, 2009)

I'm wondering about "Metal Gear Solid (PC)"


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 2, 2009)

Um I thought IGN confirmed it was 360 exclusive yesterday


----------



## Corran (Jun 2, 2009)

IGN has such a fantastic record with Metal Gear Solid news 

They have updated their stories saying its for PS3, 360 and PC. It was on a Konami line up list somewhere.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 2, 2009)

Okay, good to hear it's actually getting a ps3 release as well, I see the game probly playing like DMC, but with lots of robots.


----------



## Felix (Jun 2, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Um I thought IGN confirmed it was 360 exclusive yesterday



The exclusivity is a lie!


----------



## Memos (Jun 2, 2009)

Microsoft made it seem like MGS:R was an exclusive at the conference and IGN had it down as an exclusive for the 360 but also had it for the PS3 on the same page.

It is definitely for PS3, 360 and PC.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 2, 2009)

Corran said:


> IGN has such a fantastic record with Metal Gear Solid news
> 
> They have updated their stories saying its for PS3, 360 and PC. It was on a Konami line up list somewhere.


IGNoramus                    .


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 2, 2009)

Rising for PS3/360

Another MG exclusive for PS3/PSP?


----------



## Memos (Jun 2, 2009)

Toua said:


> Rising for PS3/360
> 
> Another MG exclusive for PS3/PSP?



Just for PSP. It's called _MGS: Peace Walker_ according the the list of Konami games.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 2, 2009)

Yeah I saw. This best be for the PSP GO

As I will then get one, and they've hopefully added Portable Ops to whatever "store" that's being used.


----------



## Memos (Jun 2, 2009)

Toua said:


> Yeah I saw. This best be for the PSP GO
> 
> As I will then get one, and they've hopefully added Portable Ops to whatever "store" that's being used.



You actually want to get that piece of crap? Why?


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 2, 2009)

If PW is only coming to the GO, I'm sure as hell getting it.


----------



## Felix (Jun 2, 2009)

Portable Ops was not that bad...


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 2, 2009)

Portable Ops has Gray Fox

Everything else doesn't matter.


----------



## Memos (Jun 2, 2009)

I may get a PSP Go if it's real cheap and I have more money than sense. God knows i've been in that situation many a time with the DSi.


----------



## Vai (Jun 2, 2009)

Raiden on my 360 ? 

Me likes


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jun 2, 2009)

Felix said:


> Portable Ops was not that bad...



The only problem i have with the game is the camera, it should have had a fixed camera like in older titles, and the D-pad should have been used for something else, the 3D camera works well on the special edition of MGS3 and MGS4 because of the second analog stick but in Portable Ops the 3D camera is just annoying!


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 2, 2009)

This is probably an interquel.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 2, 2009)

Somebody in this thread's set disturbs me, don't look nao but its comi ... eeh .. uhm manga tape girl.


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 2, 2009)

rofl


----------



## The Boss (Jun 2, 2009)

Ops is pretty awesome. However you'll miss all the epic cinematography and voicing. 

Anywho.. RISING!!!!  It's probably not gonna come out till 2011 but Damn.. I will wait... b/c I know once I get it.. it will be goodies.


----------



## Dan (Jun 2, 2009)

I actually didn't mind MGS2 so I'm looking forward to this one.

I hope the quality doesn't suffer because the game is multiplat.


----------



## Memos (Jun 2, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Somebody in this thread's set disturbs me, don't look nao but its comi ... eeh .. uhm manga tape girl.





Godjima said:


> Ops is pretty awesome. However you'll miss all the epic cinematography and voicing.
> 
> Anywho.. RISING!!!!  It's probably not gonna come out till 2011 but Damn.. I will wait... b/c I know once I get it.. it will be goodies.



It's probably gonna take it's time


----------



## The Boss (Jun 2, 2009)

I want Quinton Flynn to return as voice actor for Raiden...  .. even if he did voice for Iruka of Naruto, and Kon of Bleach.


----------



## H4y4to G0kud3ra (Jun 2, 2009)

Everyone run for the hills the world is ENDing and im going to do naked pelvic thrust till it does.

I am so mega happy that MGS is coming to the 360 - But now there really is no reason to get a ps3 haha now next 360 will conquer the wii with that weird motion capture.
E3 = Awesomeness in a bottle YEAH!!!


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jun 2, 2009)

What's the Lightning Bolt action genre?


----------



## Memos (Jun 2, 2009)

LivingHitokiri said:


> What's the Lightning Bolt action genre?



Imagine Devil May Cry but if Dante shot lightning out of his body 

(which he may, i'm not sure)


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 2, 2009)

The genre of "ghey"


----------



## The Boss (Jun 2, 2009)

Raiden jealousy identified.


----------



## Prince Leon (Jun 2, 2009)

Day one purchase for me.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 2, 2009)

Pre-Order Limited Edition me.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jun 2, 2009)

it's a metal gear ! but seriously, i cant imagine raiden killing soldiers by doing combos ...


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jun 2, 2009)

The Metal Gear Franchise

"The Snake Saga"

[01] Metal Gear Solid 3: Snake Eater ...................... 1964
[02] Metal Gear Solid: Portable OPS ....................... 1970
[03] Metal Gear Solid: Peace Walker ..................... 19xx
[04] Metal Gear .............................................. 1994
[05] Metal Gear 2: Solid Snake ............................. 1999
[06] Metal Gear Solid ......................................... 2005
[07] Metal Gear Solid 2: Sons of Liberty ................ 2009
[08] Metal Gear Solid 4: Guns of the Patriots ............. 2014

"The Raiden Saga"

[09] Metal Gear Solid: Rising ............. 20xx


----------



## Vai (Jun 2, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Imagine Devil May Cry but if Dante shot lightning out of his body
> 
> (which he may, i'm not sure)



He does in DMC1, quite handy


----------



## The Boss (Jun 2, 2009)

Peace Walker is 1974. kojima confirmed it.


----------



## Orga777 (Jun 2, 2009)

Ugh... Why Raiden? I can't stand that whiny brat.

That being said, I will still probably get this game... I am that much a MGS fan that I can ignore the fact that it follows Raiden... <.<

More interested in MGS: Peace Walker myself though.


----------



## The Nameless Pharaoh (Jun 2, 2009)

Really looking forward to this despite not liking Raiden. Still, Metal Gear is the Big Boss of gaming so this will definitely be good.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 2, 2009)

Why Raiden? Why? Why the fuck not?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 2, 2009)

Badass cyborg ninja he became, he still whined, less or more being up to you.

Give me Gray Fox anyday.


----------



## Falco-san (Jun 2, 2009)

Fuck y'all

Raiden was a fucking beast in MGS4.
Anyway I'm thinking, maybe "lightning bolt action" is a play at his name that we westerners arent grasping on so well?

Japanese dudes may be going: "Raiden...rightningu bortu akshun? Do ho ho ho I get eet."


----------



## Kameil (Jun 2, 2009)

I'll get it even though I detest Raiden with all of my heart with hopeful intentions to play as someone else.  

Perhaps a future version of Sunny that's badass yes?


----------



## The Boss (Jun 2, 2009)

SHIT! Raiden original Voice actor BETTER FUCKING RETURN!!!


----------



## Juggernaut (Jun 3, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Badass cyborg ninja he became, he still whined, less or more being up to you.
> 
> *Give me Gray Fox anyday.*



That would be awesome beyond words.


----------



## Orga777 (Jun 3, 2009)

Falco-san said:


> Fuck y'all
> 
> Raiden was a fucking beast in MGS4.



Yeah, he was. He was still an annoying whiney brat though. Which is the whole point of people not liking him.

And yes... Gray Fox is superior... Wish there was a game where we can play as him... maybe inbetween Metal Gear 2 and Metal Gear Solid... That would be awesome.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 3, 2009)

Annoying whiny brat? Mother fucker outshines the star of MGS4 half the time. Don't hate. 

And yeah yeah gray fox is the omgz sex amongst you MGS nuts, but he's gone and done with, the end.


----------



## Corran (Jun 3, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Imagine Devil May Cry but if Dante shot lightning out of his body
> 
> (which he may, i'm not sure)



So be it, Jedi. *Shoots lightning*


----------



## Furious George (Jun 3, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Annoying whiny brat? Mother fucker outshines the star of MGS4 half the time. Don't hate.



"It even rained on the day I was born." 

I was certain Evanescence was going to cue up after that line. Canceled out all the anime garbage he pulled in that game imo. Shame they couldn't augment some cybernetics balls on the loser. 

Anyway, Konami said they had a "big announcement" at their conference today when they were questioned about MGR and PS3. Most likely it will confirm this game's "mult-platformness" even further.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 3, 2009)

I demand MGS 4 for XBox 360. 

I just want to see Raiden vs Vamp fight. Shit, it was quite EPIC!


----------



## Tian (Jun 3, 2009)

I personally think you X-box fans shouldn't be allowed have Rising let alone any of the other games.I heard in a interview with hideo that they simply couldn't make MGS4 for the X-box because it was too well designed for the X-box to handle(his words not mine). 
I personally don't think anything can top MGS4. I mean the SOP system, the story plot unwinds, the cool raiden scenes, the reshaping of the history over the 20th century, the iPod. how could you top that?I personally hope they find a way but that might asking for too much.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 3, 2009)

Jesus fucking Christ could we talk about the game and not about how sucky the Xbox or PS3 is? I wish we could keep this shit out of this thread, but knowing how immature sony/MS fanboys are it's impossible.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 3, 2009)

Who denies the suckage of the 360 though?


----------



## The Boss (Jun 3, 2009)

Shut up Gay Fox.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 3, 2009)

Wow I thought Raiden was loved, and only I disliked him, he seems to have alot of haters. 

He was a whiney brat in MGS2, but in MGS4 he was a badass, and that's the one I want for MGS Rising.



Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> I demand MGS 4 for XBox 360.
> 
> I just want to see Raiden vs Vamp fight. Shit, it was quite EPIC!



Xbox can't get all the good games, they have enough exclusives as is, so some must stay on the ps3.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 3, 2009)

I rike Raiden.


----------



## Tian (Jun 3, 2009)

Godjima said:


> Shut up Gay Fox.


I think you mispelled that it G.R.A.Y fox lol joking


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 3, 2009)

mangakyou sasuke said:


> I think you mispelled that it G.R.A.Y fox lol joking



Don't mind her, she's a woman. Anything she says is void


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 3, 2009)

Godjima said:


> I rike Raiden.


I rike rim ru.



Cyckness said:


> I was certain Evanescence was going to cue up after that line. Canceled out all the anime garbage he pulled in that game imo. Shame they couldn't augment some cybernetics balls on the loser.



Kid did have ballz though, he pretty much put up a self sacrifice to save a dieing man, when he was blocking Outer Haven.

Raiden ain't fraid nothing.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 3, 2009)

Toua said:


> Don't mind her, she's a woman. Anything she says is void


Tell that to your Girlfriend... oh wait. 



Aizen Sosuke said:


> I rike rim ru.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Raiden is a Beast....


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 3, 2009)

I actually kinda did


----------



## The Boss (Jun 3, 2009)

Toua said:


> I actually kinda did






No wonder she broke up with up.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 3, 2009)

Nah, I didn't say that

I just proceeded to hand out the biggest troll in modern history


----------



## The Boss (Jun 3, 2009)

Of course.   This explains everything. You are gonna die an old and lonely man.


----------



## Tian (Jun 3, 2009)

dude just a little fact, there might be less female serial killers but females are often the worst serial killers....so...*runs*


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 3, 2009)

Godjima said:


> Of course.   This explains everything. You are gonna die an old and lonely man.


You mean like Snake? pek


mangakyou sasuke said:


> dude just a little fact, there might be less female serial killers but females are often the worst serial killers....so...*runs*


I'm not afraid of someone who can't get off their chair


----------



## Tian (Jun 3, 2009)

Toua said:


> You mean like Snake? pek
> 
> I'm not afraid of someone who can't get off their chair


no not like snake i think that theres one thing you lack to be compared to solid snake. 
Unlike snake, just like your pants, you dignity was lost a long time ago lol


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 3, 2009)

Toua said:


> I'm not afraid of someone who can't get off their chair



 

Crippled or fat?


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 3, 2009)

mangakyou sasuke said:


> no not like snake i think that theres one thing you lack to be compared to solid snake.
> Unlike snake, just like your pants, you dignity was lost a long time ago lol


Funny guy eh? When did I lose my dignity? 


Aizen Sosuke said:


> Crippled or fat?



I think Shoko is a mix, but mostly the latter


----------



## The Boss (Jun 3, 2009)

mangakyou sasuke said:


> dude just a little fact, there might be less female serial killers but females are often the worst serial killers....so...*runs*


You could have just said The Boss. 



Toua said:


> I'm not afraid of someone who can't get off their chair


I see what you did thar.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 3, 2009)

I can't wait for *Lightning Cock Bolt Action*


----------



## The Boss (Jun 3, 2009)

You too huh? ... _immortal_.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 3, 2009)

Godjima said:


> You too huh? ... _immortal_.



No, ... _i just dont fear death_


----------



## The Boss (Jun 3, 2009)

I like where this is going.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 3, 2009)

Naruto Chapter 450 Predictions Thread

*PLEASE READ!!*


----------



## Memos (Jun 3, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Naruto Chapter 450 Predictions Thread
> 
> *PLEASE READ!!*



I wish you were a girl. My hard-on for you wouldn't need to remain a secret.


----------



## Vault (Jun 3, 2009)

Lol Kojima and trolling


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 3, 2009)

Makes Rising drop down to my "may buy this" list so fast it isnt funny


----------



## Memos (Jun 3, 2009)

If Raiden will say "no...i'm just not afraid of death!" i'm buying it on day one


----------



## Vault (Jun 3, 2009)

Its got nothing to do with MGS canon does it 

Its just some random game after all of Snake's heroics or maybe its inbetween MGS2 and MGS4 showing the missing part of how Raiden became the cyborg ninja


----------



## Memos (Jun 3, 2009)

Vault said:


> Its got nothing to do with MGS canon does it
> 
> Its just some random game after all of Snake's heroics or maybe its inbetween MGS2 and MGS4 showing the missing part of how Raiden became the cyborg ninja



Someone probably kidnapped his son Some crap like that.


----------



## Vault (Jun 3, 2009)

No way Kojima will make the plot that weak


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 3, 2009)

Not Kojima


----------



## Hentai (Jun 3, 2009)

It probably is between 2 and 4


----------



## Memos (Jun 3, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Not Kojima



This


----------



## The Boss (Jun 3, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> touchdowns
> 
> *PLEASE READ!!*



This is disgusting. I'll probably buy it on day one.. (limited Edition) for fanservice.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 3, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Not Kojima



If he sees his team fuck up, he will intervene.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 3, 2009)

I hope his team fucks up. Kojima better treat this like his baby.  His name is going on it.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 3, 2009)

Toua said:


> If he sees his team fuck up, he will intervene.


Actually he pretty much doesnt give a hoot it seems.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 3, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Actually he pretty much doesnt give a hoot it seems.



NO            U!


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 3, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Actually he pretty much doesnt give a hoot it seems.



Oh you. On the Limited Edition Bonus Disc that came with my LE version of MGS4 he says he'll leave it up to his team, but if they don't do well, he'll have to step in.

Fuck it, I love Kojima for saying this <3

Peace Walker >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Anything involving Raiden


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 3, 2009)

Godjima said:


> NO            U!


/Gives Shoko my trusty bandanna before walking off into the sunset, my blood soaked sneak suit bearing the scars of a hard fought victory 


I'll help you recover, I will *walk* with you till you find *peace*.


----------



## Memos (Jun 3, 2009)

I love how this and the Peace Walker threads have turned into the MGS4 thread


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 3, 2009)

We are everywhere.


----------



## Memos (Jun 3, 2009)

Toua said:


> We are everywhere.



You _shouldn't_ be.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 3, 2009)

BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWW!!!


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 3, 2009)

Godjima said:


> BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWW!!!


That bandanna is my soul!


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 3, 2009)

*Plays Splinter Cell*


----------



## Inugami (Jun 3, 2009)

I already knew it *Lighting Bolt Action* doesn't sound like something Kojima really wants to do .


----------



## The Boss (Jun 3, 2009)

BAAAAAAAAAAAAWW!!! BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAW!!!!!


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 3, 2009)

Thank god there's not stealth. Konami action games > Stealth games


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 3, 2009)

SYPHON FILTER

Yeah, I went there.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jun 3, 2009)

PS3 logo confirmed  and YES for PC users.
This is a stealth espionage action game, but the main character will be Raiden.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 3, 2009)

^ Sauce plzz.


----------



## Lyenyo (Jun 3, 2009)

Godjima said:


> ^ Sauce plzz.



E3 2009 - Konami Conference.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 3, 2009)

Sauce for this part. 



> *This is a stealth espionage action game*, but the main character will be Raiden


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jun 3, 2009)

Konami e 3 Press Conference


----------



## The Boss (Jun 3, 2009)

Oh shit... Link to Konami e3 press conference?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jun 3, 2009)

it was live blogged but we will have the video of the Konami e 3 soon up so il post the link then


----------



## The Boss (Jun 3, 2009)

Sounds good.. I missed it due to class.  *Still in class*


----------



## The Boss (Jun 3, 2009)

I just notice the Xbox live thingie.. I wonder if Kojima will allow Co-op for this game?


----------



## ZenGamr (Jun 3, 2009)

Sweet. Glad Kojima didn't try to make this game something other than a stealth espionage game. I wonder how Raiden will be like...so far we've seen him do some pretty un-stealthy superhuman stuff in MGS4, wonder how Kojima will nerf him.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 3, 2009)

He will be a scout.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 3, 2009)

My boner.. is rising.


----------



## ZenGamr (Jun 3, 2009)

^ Is that Raiden about to own Crying Wolf?


----------



## The Boss (Jun 3, 2009)

Hell Yeah..


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 3, 2009)

So this may take place DURING MGS4.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 3, 2009)

Not Kojima's game, don't refer to it as such


----------



## The Boss (Jun 4, 2009)

STFU TACHI!!!

Kojima is approving it.  It counts for something..


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 4, 2009)

It means he is finally "done" with Metal Gear, at least thats the sub text I read from all this.


----------



## ZenGamr (Jun 4, 2009)

He's letting the new blood (AKA NUBS) to make the new game. They better not let Mr. Kojima down!


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 4, 2009)

Lol, Kojima isn't even directing this crap.

Lightning Bolt Failure confirmed. 

Peace Walker stomps.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 4, 2009)

Yes! 

Byakuya +1


----------



## OniTasku (Jun 4, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> Lol, Kojima isn't even directing this crap.
> 
> Lightning Bolt Failure confirmed.
> 
> Peace Walker stomps.



You know, it's a real damn shame that Peace Walker is only for the PSP. Seems almost like a waste to put it on portable.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 4, 2009)

I so fucking agree.


----------



## Vault (Jun 4, 2009)

Kojima didnt wanna give true canon to Microsoft thats why


----------



## The Boss (Jun 4, 2009)

... oh you guys.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 4, 2009)

Raiden will kick ass


----------



## The Boss (Jun 4, 2009)

I want a trailer for this game.


----------



## Vault (Jun 4, 2009)

THis is like a spinoff, bad thing about spinooffs , thney are done halfheartedly


----------



## The Boss (Jun 4, 2009)

I know *Vault*..  it makes me sad. But this is also a start of the new MGS series.. so... we'll see.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 4, 2009)

I predict this will be pretty good

kojima is helping anyway, sure he isn't heading it but he still gives his input


----------



## Vault (Jun 4, 2009)

But i dont think this is going to be a sneaking game its going to be more like a action game 

I didnt see the tactical espionage  Raiden will be shooting lightning


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 4, 2009)

Infamous with Metal gear solid theme


----------



## The Boss (Jun 4, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I predict this will be pretty good
> kojima is helping anyway, sure he isn't heading it but he still gives his input


I think it will be good, but I don;t know if it will live up the the MGS rep. But then again, it could wow us. Im neutral(fapping too) for now. Just waiting for a trailer. 




Vault said:


> But i dont think this is going to be a sneaking game its going to be more like a action game
> 
> I didnt see the tactical espionage  Raiden will be shooting lightning


I think Kojima said at the Konami press that it will be a sneaking game.


----------



## Vault (Jun 4, 2009)

A Raiden game about sneaking, i find that really really hard to imagine


----------



## Memos (Jun 4, 2009)

Vault said:


> A Raiden game about sneaking, i find that really really hard to imagine



MGS2


----------



## The Boss (Jun 4, 2009)

^ There's your answer.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 4, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> MGS2


That turned out well


----------



## Memos (Jun 4, 2009)

Let's pretend like nothing happened.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 4, 2009)

MGS2 had a good solid story. Stop being bias because you dun like Raiden.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 4, 2009)

MGS2 is the worst metal gear game bar Ac!d


----------



## The Boss (Jun 4, 2009)

Tachi.  Fuck you hard in the ass with some thing hard... and and.. sand papery...


----------



## Moonshine (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm going to get this...just so shoko will shut up


----------



## The Boss (Jun 4, 2009)

*MOONSHINE*! STOP STALKING ME AND MY MGS!!! RAGE!


----------



## Moonshine (Jun 4, 2009)

A) I am not stalking you.

B) I am completely serious about buying the game.

C) Calm down.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 4, 2009)

Godjima said:


> Tachi.  Fuck you hard in the ass with some thing hard... and and.. sand papery...


Oh teh bitter tears :ho


----------



## The Boss (Jun 4, 2009)

Moonshine said:


> A) I am not stalking you.
> 
> B) I am completely serious about buying the game.
> 
> C) Calm down.



A) NO U!

B)You will see the win.

C) Reread A. 



Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Oh teh bitter tears :ho


Trolling me in my favorite thread...


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 4, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> MGS2 is the worst metal gear game bar Ac!d



You're right, and that's quite amazing since MGS2 is a good game, it's just the Metal Gear standard that's so fucking high


----------



## Moonshine (Jun 4, 2009)

Godjima said:


> A) NO U!
> 
> B)You will see the win.
> 
> C) Reread A.



A)

B) We will see about that

C) Reread A.


Hey, you said 3 was out for gamecube or ps2, right?


----------



## The Boss (Jun 4, 2009)

Moonshine said:


> A)
> 
> B) We will see about that
> 
> ...



 

3? There is a remake of MGS1 called The Twin Snake for gamecube.. you wanna play it? I has it... :ho Other than that, there is MGS2 for Xbox.. I have that also.


----------



## Moonshine (Jun 4, 2009)

Godjima said:


> 3? There is a remake of MGS1 called The Twin Snake for gamecube.. you wanna play it? I has it... :ho Other than that, there is MGS2 for Xbox.. I have that also.



I swear you said 3. 

Well even if I did borrow it I probably wouldn't play much of it and would return it like am with RE4.

Original xbox? does it play on Xbox 360?


----------



## The Boss (Jun 4, 2009)

Moonshine said:


> I swear you said 3.
> 
> Well even if I did borrow it I probably wouldn't play much of it and would return it like am with RE4.
> 
> Original xbox? does it play on Xbox 360?



True..  The game will be to epic. You wouldn't be able to handle. it. 

Yep, Original xbox. You should be able to play it on 360.


----------



## Moonshine (Jun 4, 2009)

Godjima said:


> True..  The game will be to epic. You wouldn't be able to handle. it.
> 
> Yep, Original xbox. You should be able to play it on 360.



Lies. Just because you think that....doesn't make it the truth.

I see.

I have Metal Gear for PS1


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 4, 2009)

Toua said:


> You're right, and that's quite amazing since MGS2 is a good game, it's just the Metal Gear standard that's so fucking high


Exactly


----------



## The Boss (Jun 4, 2009)

Hush Tachi. 



Moonshine said:


> Lies. Just because you think that....doesn't make it the truth.
> I see.
> I have Metal Gear for PS1


It's the truth, 

Metal Gear? of Metal Gear Solid?


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 4, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> MGS2 is the worst metal gear game bar Ac!d



I disagree MGS3 is the worst of main ones. And side ones i found acid more fun then portable ops.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 4, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> I disagree MGS3 is the worst of main ones. And side ones i found acid more fun then portable ops.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 4, 2009)

^Scary gif 

And yeah i didn't hate Raiden like the mass of MGS fans. He's certainly not my fave but he didn't bother me. 3 story bored me.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 4, 2009)

Did you watch the ending cutscene?


----------



## The Boss (Jun 4, 2009)

Lets all rejoice and talk about our love for MGS and not fight about which is better than the other... Mutha Fuckers...


----------



## Vault (Jun 4, 2009)

MGS3 the worst 

What the fuck


----------



## Moonshine (Jun 4, 2009)

Godjima said:


> Hush Tachi.
> 
> 
> It's the truth,
> ...



If thats what you want to believe...thats what you believe

I didn't see the solid part on it. So actually I own Metal Gear Solid Disc one


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 4, 2009)

Disc one is the best 

Mantis, Wolf <3 FOX RAPING!

Anyway, why the fuck does this poor bitch game have more posts than Awesome Walker?


----------



## Vault (Jun 4, 2009)

Because people are laughing at the game for not being canon add to the fact the god isnt too concerned with it


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 4, 2009)

VAULT

MSN

NAO

I got news you wont fucking like


----------



## Furious George (Jun 4, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> I disagree MGS3 is the worst of main ones.



If your taste was a person I would punch it in the face right now.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 4, 2009)

I somewhat agree with crazy. Especially MGS3's whole survivor/healing concept was blown out of proportion and somewhat became tediously repetitive.


----------



## Dan (Jun 4, 2009)

MGS4 > MGS1 > MGS3 > MGS2

My opinion, gonna buy MGS1 when it comes to PSN.


----------



## Big Boss (Jun 4, 2009)

Cyckness said:


> If your taste was a person I would punch it in the face right now.


and then I'd piss on that person's face


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 4, 2009)

Downside with MGS3 was the gameplay. I hated the first person aiming. MGS2 had a much better version of it.

The story itself was unbelievable.


----------



## Dan (Jun 4, 2009)

I think the game play in all of the MGS' have been very good and consistant.

First person aiming in MGS3 wasn't a problem for me. Head shots with the tranquillizer were very easy to get.


----------



## Memos (Jun 4, 2009)

Toua said:


> Downside with MGS3 was the gameplay. I hated the first person aiming. MGS2 had a much better version of it.
> 
> The story itself was unbelievable.



People are entitled to their opinions and all but you're just wrong.


----------



## Big Boss (Jun 4, 2009)

MGS3  > MGS2's. In everything. Easy. 

MGS3, MGS4 & MGS1>MGS2>>>>>Every other game ever.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 4, 2009)

Ok, when I said gameplay, I meant the aiming only. It felt so slow.


----------



## Memos (Jun 4, 2009)

MGS1>MGS4>>MGS3>>>MGS2.


----------



## Big Boss (Jun 4, 2009)

I just realized the only MGS titles I have are 2 and 4. I didn't buy 1, but I rented 3 and kept it for like 3 years until I moved and lost it.


----------



## Kathutet (Jun 4, 2009)

Holy fucking shit. This is relevant to my interests.


----------



## Dan (Jun 4, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> MGS1>MGS4>>MGS3>>>MGS2.


1 doesn't own 4 

Cant wait to play through the first one again though.


----------



## Memos (Jun 4, 2009)

Kenneth said:


> Holy fucking shit. This is relevant to my interests.





Venom said:


> 1 doesn't own 4
> 
> Cant wait to play through the first one again though.


The first game has a special place in my gaming heart and was just amazing. I wanted to put MGS1=MGS4 but I had to choose.

The Shadow Moses act of MGS4 just brought back some amazing memories so MGS1 took it for me.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 4, 2009)

3 > 1/2nakes > 4 and 2


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 4, 2009)

MGS > MG2 > MGS3 > MGS4 > MG > MGS2

Canon.


----------



## Dan (Jun 4, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> The first game has a special place in my gaming heart and was just amazing. I wanted to put MGS1=MGS4 but I had to choose.
> 
> The Shadow Moses act of MGS4 just brought back some amazing memories so MGS1 took it for me.


Yeah, I remember that part. When they dropped you in the snow....  Good memories.

Was it MGS2 when you were in that hall and there was a lecture for some service men? And when you kicked one of them the domino affect happened. I must spent like 2-3 hours left having fun with that.

--------

Never played any MG games. But you said MGS3 > MGS4


----------



## Big Boss (Jun 4, 2009)

^I remember that. It was fun to try to survive when alert them.


----------



## Memos (Jun 4, 2009)

I loved that part too I put them all to sleep.

Also, ignore Toua, he is a troll


----------



## Furious George (Jun 4, 2009)

1). MGS1 

2). MGS3- Sometimes MGS3 will beat out 1 depending on my mood. That's just how it rolls. 

3). MGS4- Great game but was beyond disappointed with it. I would get into why but I see I'm surrounded by fans and don't want to be crucified. 

4). MGS2- hated it. *Not a bad game when compared to stuff outside of Kojima's work*, but I absolutely hated it.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 4, 2009)

Troll? That is my honest opinion of the standings.


----------



## Big Boss (Jun 4, 2009)

MGS4 wasn't a disappointment at all.


----------



## Memos (Jun 4, 2009)

Toua said:


> Troll? That is my honest opinion of the standings.



I know, but you do it in such a trolly way


----------



## Dan (Jun 4, 2009)

I've played through MGS4 6 times.

Haven't done that with any other game.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 4, 2009)

It's not my fault you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) haven't played MG and MG2.

Or was it the "canon" at the end?


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 4, 2009)

Cyckness said:


> 1). MGS1
> 
> 2). MGS3- Sometimes MGS3 will beat out 1 depending on my mood. That's just how it rolls.
> 
> ...



Its okay, you can be honest. Not everyone bought into the hype and was wowed by it.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 4, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> Its okay, you can be honest. Not everyone bought into the hype and was wowed by it.



I appreciate you being nice but, dude, I really can't. It would take far too long to explain and it would definitely derail the thread with all the stones that would be thrown at me.  

Hell hath no fury as a Kojima fanboy scorned.


----------



## Memos (Jun 4, 2009)

Cyckness said:


> I appreciate you being nice but, dude, I really can't. It would take far too long to explain and it would definitely derail the thread with all the stones that would be thrown at me.
> 
> Hell hath no fury as a Kojima fanboy scorned.



Don't worry. I'll protect you. I really want to hear your reasons.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jun 4, 2009)

So i guess im the only one thinking that MGS 2 was great?


----------



## Dan (Jun 4, 2009)

Express your opinion, forget what people say,

I think all the MGS games are great.

PS: Anyone heard any more news about the MGS film?


----------



## cowboysfromhell (Jun 4, 2009)

mgs4 > mgs1> mgs3 > mgs2


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jun 4, 2009)

its just people hate raiden for some reason.
Raiden freaking rock, he is awesome


----------



## Furious George (Jun 4, 2009)

Okay guys, you asked for it. 

I'm typing up my MGS4 opinions now and will post it later (friggin' essay coming up, folks). Til' then, carry on.


----------



## Memos (Jun 4, 2009)

Cyckness said:


> Okay guys, you asked for it.
> 
> I'm typing up my MGS4 opinions now and will post it later (friggin' essay coming up, folks). Til' then, carry on.



Just as planned


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 4, 2009)

All MGS games are good. Why not that?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jun 4, 2009)

MGS 4 was good, but the shitloads of movies in it where unnecessary


----------



## Memos (Jun 4, 2009)

You guys must not consider Ac!d as MGS games.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jun 4, 2009)

you mean A SHIT? right?


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 4, 2009)

Cyckness said:


> I appreciate you being nice but, dude, I really can't. It would take far too long to explain and it would definitely derail the thread with all the stones that would be thrown at me.
> 
> *Hell hath no fury as a Kojima fanboy scorned*.



Coming from the guy who said he'd punch my opinions face cause it's a different opinion, i find that funny


----------



## Furious George (Jun 4, 2009)

Okay, here goes... 

*MGS4 IMO*. 

My reasons for being disappointed with MGS4 are the usual stuff you've heard no doubt. 

Ridiculously long cutscenes. Now I heard all the counter arguments. "All MGS games have long cutscenes, its not that long if you add up the hours, etc." Well, I didn't have a stopwatch present when I was playing through the game and they FELT longer and more drawn out then any other MGS I've played. It was unacceptable. It really felt like a interactive movie and not a game. To Kojima's credit he tried to make the cutscenes interactive with that pointless flashback button, but it just ain't workin'. When it comes down to it I spent FAR more time watching things then playing them in my first playthrough and that's just uncool no matter how you slice it. 

Now all that would be acceptable if the cutcenes were as entertaining and emotionally moving as the ones in, say, MGS3. They aren't. I just don't know what happened here. The game tries to be deep and meaningful but just comes off as pretentious and stupid (that apple scene with Eva/Big Mama. Seriously?). It tries to be uplifting but just comes off as silly ("I am lightning". Seriously?). It tries to be emotional and just comes off as hilarious (Octacon crying). I won't try to claim that all the cutscenes were dumb. That would be crazy.... but the sum of it was just cheesy, almost patronizing and ultimately unnecessary. I realize that some of the stuff was supposed to be funny and satirical (Meryl and Johnny doing their Mr and Mrs Smith thing), but Kojima isn't as good at humor as he imagines. I was in pain through some of the scenes.

Then, we have all the "clever" look back moments throughout the game. Well, some call it clever. I call it self-indulgent. The other MGS games had their look-back moments too, but they were well-balanced and used in moderation. MGS4 had far too much. Seriously, a good chunk of this game was basically Kojima giving himself a big pat on the back and saying "well done" (Act IV). Some fans might be cool with that, but I'm not. *I don't want to play a game that reminds me of why your other games were awesome.* I want to play a game that is awesome because it creates its OWN moments of awesomeness. O, "it was his last game" you say? "He had to see the series off right?". BS.

Then, there's the story. Kojima REALLY tried to tie up the series as best as he could, but lets just say it wasn't seamless. Weak plot tie-ins abound (nanomachines solve everything!) and rushed story-telling dampen the experience even further. _Hey, its me, Big Boss. I've come out of hiding for no reason and will now dump a whole bunch of plot info on your lap before dying. Also, it will take me more then an hour to do this. Make sure you hit the flashback button to stay awake._ If ANY OTHER game attempted that they would be laughed right out every gamer's good grace.

I could go on and on, but I think this is long enough. Keep in mind that I still enjoyed the game... but man, it wasn't what I expected.


----------



## Memos (Jun 4, 2009)

neg neg neg 

good points. I agree on some of them but I still love the game.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 4, 2009)

MGS4 did have some to long cutscenes and some cutscenes felt completely fucking pointless. Still I had fun playing the game and enjoyed some cutscenes. Also one of the best gameplay/cutscene ever in a game when Snake is crawling through the heat hallway thing. Never tapped X so fast in my life


----------



## Furious George (Jun 4, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Coming from the guy who said he'd punch my opinions face cause it's a different opinion, i find that funny



Meh, I wanna punch your taste in the face every other day. Today it just so happened to be MGS3 that triggered it. 

BTW, don't take it to heart. You're okay.


----------



## Memos (Jun 4, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> MGS4 did have some to long cutscenes and some cutscenes felt completely fucking pointless. Still I had fun playing the game and enjoyed some cutscenes. Also one of the best gameplay/cutscene ever in a game when Snake is crawling through the heat hallway thing. Never tapped X so fast in my life



That's funny, weren't you supposed to tap triangle? 

And I agree, that sequence was awesome.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 4, 2009)

I only found Act 4's cutscene tediously long. I mean, the act itself was about 20-25 minutes of gameplay and 40 minutes of cutscene (excluding snake vs. Liquid Ocelot fight).


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 4, 2009)

Cyckness said:


> Meh, I wanna punch your taste in the face every other day. Today it just so happened to be MGS3 that triggered it.
> 
> BTW, don't take it to heart. You're okay.



Lol, well this is true, I don't  like a lot of popular games so this pisses people off 



Kusuriuri said:


> That's funny, weren't you supposed to tap triangle?
> 
> And I agree, that sequence was awesome.



Either way it was awesome.


----------



## Big Boss (Jun 4, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> You guys must not consider Ac!d as MGS games.



AC!D wasn't made by Kojima Productions so no.


----------



## Dan (Jun 4, 2009)

Yep, and his clothes were just burning off.

Plus that fight with Ocelot was amazing, the way the fighting changed.... man! I wish I could just skip straight to that fight.


----------



## Big Boss (Jun 4, 2009)

MGS4 should had definitely had a Act select menu.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 4, 2009)

Thank people for ripping the cutscenes in HD, and uploading them for the public.

Well, select public.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 4, 2009)

Toua said:


> MGS > MG2 > MGS3 > MGS4 > MG > MGS2
> 
> Canon.



For me : MGS3=MGS > MG2 > MGS4 > MGSPO > MG > MGS2 

I'd throw in my Ac!d, MGSO, MGTouch ratings but meh plot-o kun.


----------



## Memos (Jun 4, 2009)

The final battle with Ocelot was good thanks mainly to the music. Perfectly executed.


----------



## Dan (Jun 4, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> The final battle with Ocelot was good thanks mainly to the music. Perfectly executed.


Was more than just the music


----------



## Memos (Jun 4, 2009)

Venom said:


> Was more than just the music



"thanks *mainly* to the music"


----------



## Dan (Jun 4, 2009)

Even on mute its epic.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 4, 2009)

MGS3's ending boss fight> all others. 

Ocelot fight was good enough though.


----------



## Memos (Jun 4, 2009)

Venom said:


> Even on mute its epic.



What kind of madman would put that on mute?

When the MGS3 theme came on, I cried manly tears and jizzed all over the controller.

(I had a spare for just this sort of occasion)


----------



## Big Boss (Jun 4, 2009)

Through out that fight I just waited for Snake Eater to play and then I dragged that portion of the fight as long as I could to hear the song.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 4, 2009)

See? MGS3 makes EVERYTHING better!


----------



## Big Boss (Jun 4, 2009)

It's my favorite title of MGS.


----------



## Dan (Jun 4, 2009)

Cyckness said:


> MGS3's ending boss fight> all others.
> 
> Ocelot fight was good enough though.


Forgot MGS3 final fight... was so long ago.



Kusuriuri said:


> What kind of madman would put that on mute?
> 
> When the MGS3 theme came on, I cried manly tears and jizzed all over the controller.
> 
> (I had a spare for just this sort of occasion)


I just said it for emphasis, I didn't really play it on mute.

What I liked the most is as the music changed the fighting stance changed and the battle got more passionate.



Kenshin said:


> Through out that fight I just waited for Snake Eater to play and then I dragged that portion of the fight as long as I could to hear the song.


Lool, my first play through was on Big Boss level so it took me quite a few goes to get up to the Snake Eater music.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 5, 2009)

*MGS2 > All other MGS *


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 5, 2009)

Cyckness said:


> MGS3's ending boss fight> all others.
> 
> Ocelot fight was good enough though.



This is right.

All you can do against Ocelot in MGS4 is CQC fight.

Against the Boss, you can either do that or snipe her.


----------



## Innocence (Jun 5, 2009)

starring raiden....
AWESOME


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 5, 2009)

Godjima said:


> *MGS2 > All other MGS *


THIS MAN SPEAKS THE TRUTH.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 5, 2009)

Spider Robot said:


> For me : MGS3=MGS > MG2 > MGS4 > MGSPO > MG > MGS2
> 
> I'd throw in my Ac!d, MGSO, MGTouch ratings but meh plot-o kun.


I love this guy, it's like we are the same person


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 5, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> For me : MGS3=MGS > MG2 > MGS4 > MGSPO > MG > MGS2
> 
> I'd throw in my Ac!d, MGSO, MGTouch ratings but meh plot-o kun.



I'm not the only one who's played and loved MG2 after all?

Holy shit man you're fucking awesome.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 5, 2009)

MSX ftw!

Played the MSX Snatcher alot too.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 5, 2009)

Gustava/Nastasha <333333333


----------



## Felix (Jun 5, 2009)

I'll confess
I still haven't played Snake Eater from start to finish. Only key major parts

I'll have to do a marathon one of these days


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 5, 2009)

So who played Metal Gear Solid on GBC? Only one I skipped bar shitphone one.


----------



## Felix (Jun 5, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> So who played Metal Gear Solid on GBC? Only one I skipped bar shitphone one.



I did
I enjoyed it a lot actually

I think it was very faithful to the whole Metal Gear Solid experience, even though it was on such week handheld back then


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 5, 2009)

I just got GhostBabel and Metal Gear Solid for GBC gonna try it later.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 5, 2009)

slizarder4


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 5, 2009)

I'm rucky to still have my original and PSX + PC versions 

How are they gonna do the 
*Spoiler*: __ 



back of the CD case Codec Frequency?


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 5, 2009)

Stop stealing the question that's on the site


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 5, 2009)

Whut I didnt even read it


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 5, 2009)

Stop lying you fucking cancer


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 5, 2009)

I just hovered the link friend I read about it some time ago on GAF


----------



## Memos (Jun 5, 2009)

ExoSkel said:


> THIS *MAN* SPEAKS THE TRUTH.


HAAAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!


Toua said:


> Stop lying you fucking cancer


Talking to yourself again, Birkin?


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 5, 2009)

Oh my you're so funny


----------



## The Boss (Jun 5, 2009)

*Gay Fox*, Suck my diick. Imma Shark.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 5, 2009)

Even suck my dick shark < Mr Fox

*FRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANK*


----------



## The Boss (Jun 5, 2009)

*Tachi*, You too. Imma Shark. :ho


----------



## Memos (Jun 5, 2009)

You kids and your 4chan crap


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 5, 2009)

I'm on a boat bitch


----------



## The Boss (Jun 5, 2009)

I suck my own diick like a Boss.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 5, 2009)

Godjima said:


> *Tachi*, You too. Imma Shark. :ho


Well, I'm waiting, whip out your dick :ho


----------



## Memos (Jun 5, 2009)

Godjima said:


> I suck my own diick like a Boss.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 5, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Well, I'm waiting, whip out your dick :ho


Ok.. well here... * looks below *


FUCK! MY BONER DIED!!  

*FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUU!!! *WHY MEMOS WHY!!!


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 5, 2009)

Godjima said:


> Ok.. well here... * looks below *


Inverted dick  

YOU .. 

YOU ... 

WOMAN :ho


----------



## The Boss (Jun 5, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Inverted dick
> 
> YOU ..
> 
> ...



No...        U!


----------



## Kathutet (Jun 5, 2009)

Godjima said:


> No...        U!


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 5, 2009)

Raiden just killed Shoko's boner


----------



## The Boss (Jun 5, 2009)

Toua said:


> Raiden just killed Shoko's boner


Dun act like I dunno who the fuck that is. 

I only fap to his voice... his face can go away.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 5, 2009)

Why are you using my gif?


----------



## The Boss (Jun 5, 2009)

Mine          now.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 5, 2009)

Lol no      .


----------



## The Boss (Jun 5, 2009)




----------



## Memos (Jun 5, 2009)




----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 5, 2009)

Godjima said:


> No...        U!


It's not very effective ...


----------



## The Boss (Jun 5, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> It's not very effective ...


I'll smoke you away.


----------



## Memos (Jun 5, 2009)

Shoko, you remember what he did to you yesterday?


----------



## The Boss (Jun 5, 2009)

NO.. dun go there.  He did it to you!  Fuck.. he also voices Axel in FailHearts..  WHY! WHY WHY!!!!!


----------



## The Boss (Jun 5, 2009)

> Apparently* Rising will be worked on by a completely new team *as the MGS4 team will be working on Peace Walker.



My heart.. it burns.


----------



## Memos (Jun 5, 2009)

Godjima said:


> My heart.. it burns.



Didn't you know that already?


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 5, 2009)

Your tears only makes me dodge bullets faster :ho


----------



## The Boss (Jun 5, 2009)

*Memos*: I did... but rereading it make my heart burns... like Itachi's death.  

*TACHI*!


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 5, 2009)

Godjima said:


> *TACHI*!


----------



## Memos (Jun 5, 2009)

OH GOOD LORD!!!


----------



## The Boss (Jun 5, 2009)




----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 5, 2009)

.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 5, 2009)

Same chick?


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 5, 2009)

Shoko how dare you


----------



## The World (Jun 5, 2009)

Godjima said:


> I want Quinton Flynn to return as voice actor for Raiden...  .. even if he did voice for Iruka of Naruto, and Kon of Bleach.





Quinton Flynn and his faggish voice needs to GTFO. I want to be able to choose his japanese voice actor Kenyū Horiuchi.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 5, 2009)

sfw porn


----------



## The Boss (Jun 5, 2009)

I hope Vamp is in Rising.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 5, 2009)

i doubt he will be. Since i expect it to be playing before MGS4, and Raiden didn't meet him then.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 5, 2009)

Maybe your are right..


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 5, 2009)

I hope there will be a "kill rose with your son" minigame

PRESS XXXXXXXXX


----------



## The Boss (Jun 5, 2009)

It would get an automatic 5/5 from me if there is.


----------



## Dan (Jun 5, 2009)

Who remembers physco mantis from MGS1?

He used to read your memory card and stuff. Epic game.


----------



## Memos (Jun 5, 2009)

Venom said:


> Who remembers physco mantis from MGS1?
> 
> He used to read your memory card and stuff. Epic game.



I fangasmed when he appeared in MGS4. One of my favourite moments in the entire game.


----------



## Calm (Jun 5, 2009)

I never played MGS1 but if anyone played MGS4 he tried to read your memory card (but unfortunately PS3 doesnt have a memory stick) and tried to vibrate your controller, but then the six axis doesnt have a vibration motor in it


----------



## The Boss (Jun 5, 2009)

Keep telling us stuff we _already _know.


----------



## Memos (Jun 5, 2009)

Godjima said:


> Keep telling us stuff we _already _know.



Shush. I'm enjoying it.


----------



## Dan (Jun 5, 2009)

Calm said:


> I never played MGS1 but if anyone played MGS4 he tried to read your memory card (but unfortunately PS3 doesnt have a memory stick) and tried to vibrate your controller, but then the six axis doesnt have a vibration motor in it


Actually MGS4 works with the DS3 but yeah, come again.

Remember this?



When FPS' didn't exist. I still have my one.... it feels weird in your hand. I played MGS1 with that controller.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 5, 2009)

Hey! Did you guys know the Eva is Solid Snake's MOM? :amazed LIKE OMFG! WOW!!!!! 






Hows that *Memos*?  Ju rike eet?


----------



## Memos (Jun 5, 2009)

Venom said:


> Actually MGS4 works with the DS3 but yeah, come again.
> 
> Remember this?
> 
> ...


 Wow, I forgot all about that. Awesome.


Godjima said:


> Hey! Did you guys know the Eva is Solid Snake's MOM? :amazed LIKE OMFG! WOW!!!!!
> 
> Hows that *Memos*?  Ju rike eet?



No, you don't mean it


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 5, 2009)

Memos, in your sig, you do know that Snake is the one originally in that scene?


----------



## Memos (Jun 5, 2009)

Toua said:


> Memos, in your sig, you do know that Snake is the one originally in that scene?



lol, wut? What about my sig? What's Snake gotta do with it?


----------



## The Boss (Jun 5, 2009)

* inserts witty remarks *


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 5, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> lol, wut? What about my sig? What's Snake gotta do with it?


----------



## The Boss (Jun 5, 2009)




----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 5, 2009)

What? That's actually on an official Simpsons episode.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 5, 2009)

Simpson art is superior to that fan art fail.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 5, 2009)

fucking idiot

it's not fanart


----------



## The Boss (Jun 5, 2009)

Umm ok, you believe that. 

Anyways, I hope we get a trailer for Rising soon.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 5, 2009)

Dude

I saw it on TV, and was shocked beyond belief.


----------



## Memos (Jun 5, 2009)

Toua, you fail so hard


----------



## The Boss (Jun 5, 2009)

This is fan art dude.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 5, 2009)

Godjima said:


> This is fan art dude. Fixed



Read. The. Fucking. Comments.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 5, 2009)

*Gay Fox*.... dude.. buddy old pal...  no.. just no. Maddoxfanx MADE it... maddoxfanx is not canon with Simpson. Maddox copied the concept from Simpson... I can't believe I have to tell you this..  Look at the art quality compare to the homer one.... LOOK AT EET.


----------



## Memos (Jun 5, 2009)

Toua said:


> Read. The. Fucking. Comments.



"LOL I remembered the episode this is *based on*."

Learn to conprehend english. n00b.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 5, 2009)

Godjima said:


> *Gay Fox*.... dude.. buddy old pal...  no.. just no. Maddoxfanx MADE it... maddoxfanx is not canon with Simpson. Maddox copied the concept from Simpson... I can't believe I have to tell you this..  Look at the art quality compare to the homer one.... LOOK AT EET.


I still saw it on TV.


Kusuriuri said:


> "LOL I remembered the episode this is *based on*."
> 
> Learn to conprehend english. n00b.



"LOL I remembered the episode this is based on.

Love seeing the Metal Gear characters *Simpsonized*."

"That is SO funny! I remember that episode too. :XD:"

This could go either way couldn't it?


----------



## The Boss (Jun 5, 2009)

WOW... 

Seriously, no. It's fan art. Not trying to corner you Fox(), but you can believe it's official Simpson art if you want. If that will make your penis happy then go for it. 

... hmmm... I smell a bag of Fail. Go away before it rubs of onto me.


----------



## Memos (Jun 5, 2009)

Toua said:


> "LOL I remembered the episode this is based on.
> 
> Love seeing the Metal Gear characters *Simpsonized*."
> 
> ...



The term *simpsonised* merely means a character drawn in the style of the simpsons. This could be done for whatever distinct style.

I remember that episode.....the one in my sig. and then see above.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 5, 2009)

Fine, you win.

Yet, I STILL saw it on TV once.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 5, 2009)

I still love you Gay Fox.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 5, 2009)

I love myself too


----------



## Memos (Jun 5, 2009)

Toua said:


> Fine, you win.
> 
> Yet, I STILL saw it on TV once.



No you saw the part in my sig and then you saw that Snake version and you mixed the two up and now you think they are connected.

Its cool, dawg.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 6, 2009)

Toua said:


> I still saw it on TV.
> 
> 
> "LOL I remembered the episode this is based on.
> ...



If the MGS simpson episode really happened everybody would know it and it would be everywhere on the internet


----------



## Memos (Jun 6, 2009)

The Konami site just said that the Rising trailer is being released today. I can't find it yet but it should be up somewhere real soon.


----------



## Dan (Jun 6, 2009)

Curious to see this, they better show some stealth action.

I can remember MGS:2 Raiden did use stealth tactics.


----------



## Vault (Jun 6, 2009)

I bet Raiden will be shooting lightning from his ass


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 6, 2009)

*CRAB BATTLE*


----------



## Tian (Jun 6, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> *CRAB BATTLE*


We tried that during our ecology trip but apparently crabs are cowards lol.The giant rock sized one cowards from the smaller ones and vica versa lol


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2009)

Can't stop watching Rising teaser.


----------



## Memos (Jun 6, 2009)

Stupid sexy Tachi


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 6, 2009)

It's like wearing nothing at all!

Nothing at all!

NOTHING AT ALL!


----------



## Dan (Jun 6, 2009)

That Raiden teaser sucks, I haven't seen it since E3.

Does nothing for me, I wanna see something proper.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 6, 2009)

LOL Rising teaser, 

Its tease, no more....

I want a proper Trailer.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2009)

I want proper trailer too.. but the teaser.. is sexy.. :ho


----------



## Tian (Jun 6, 2009)

Godjima said:


> I want proper trailer too.. but the teaser.. is sexy.. :ho


ya a proper trailer unlike those stupid not proper trailers that take up MB in cyberspace lol


----------



## Rika (Jun 6, 2009)

If Rose is in this game, there better be an option to bitchslap 

I'm looking forward to it. Will be interesting to play as Raiden again. Hideo better not disappoint


----------



## Memos (Jun 6, 2009)

I hope the only codec option isn't Rose again

---

BTW, Rika, your sig is way over the size limits.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2009)

Fuck Rose. Bitch can burn.


----------



## Memos (Jun 6, 2009)

I see some jealousy of Rose-sama's divine beauty


----------



## Big Boss (Jun 6, 2009)

Imagine you only play as Raiden for the first mission and the next mission you're wearing a diving suit and a mask and have a different voice!


----------



## Dan (Jun 6, 2009)

*Run around the game freezing those bombs*

FUCKING HATED THAT!!!!


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 6, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> I hope the only codec option isn't Rose again



They wouldn't be on speaking terms, unless the game is post-MGS4.


----------



## Felix (Jun 6, 2009)

So I'm the only one who enjoyed MGS2 and Raiden? Apart from the whole fuckaton that the story was


----------



## Memos (Jun 6, 2009)

^ I liked MGS2 and I didn't mind Raiden.


----------



## Dan (Jun 6, 2009)

Me either, just hated freezing those bombs.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2009)

I dun mind Raiden either. I though the storyline was pretty good. Whats a Snake?


.. and I just found out 360 doesn't support MGS2 Substance... _FUUUUUUUUUU!_!! Time to buy another substance for PS2.  .. since I dun have original Xbox anymore.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 6, 2009)

Sup guys

best set yeah?


----------



## NeoDMC (Jun 6, 2009)

In MGS3 there is a minigame you can play if you stop the game when Snake is captured and return a bit later. The game will start up with you as a guy with two swords fighting zombies and shit and turning into a berserker. Only for it to end with Snake waking up from it as his nightmare.

It's going to probably play like that. Or perhaps play like a more grounded ZOE, very stylish but basically a hack and slash deal.

Can only speculate since all they fucking showed was a single screen . Because Big Boss was also shown there is no doubt in my mind that this game covers the gap between MGS2 and MGS4.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2009)

*Toua*.. I fapped to your set.. thats like 5 Big Boss... 




NeoDMC said:


> In MGS3 there is a minigame you can play if you stop the game when Snake is captured and return a bit later. The game will start up with you as a guy with two swords fighting zombies and shit and turning into a berserker. Only for it to end with Snake waking up from it as his nightmare.
> 
> *It's going to probably play like that*. Or perhaps play like a more grounded ZOE, very stylish but basically a hack and slash deal.


*
GTFO*  It's gonna be better than that! NO BUTTON MASHING IN MY MGS!!!!!!!!!! 


*NO U!!!!*


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 6, 2009)

Toua said:


> Sup guys
> 
> best set yeah?



GRAPHICS NOT SHARP ENOUGH!


----------



## The Boss (Jun 7, 2009)

<-- my eyes burn.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 7, 2009)

I'll just leave this here.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 7, 2009)

Godjima said:


> *
> GTFO*  It's gonna be better than that! NO BUTTON MASHING IN MY MGS!!!!!!!!!!



Torture sequences?


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 7, 2009)

Godjima said:


> *Toua*.. I fapped to your set.. thats like 5 Big Boss...


It's actually just 4, as one of them is in both pics 


Comic Book Guy said:


> GRAPHICS NOT SHARP ENOUGH!



YOUR FACE ISN'T SHARP ENOUGH


----------



## Memos (Jun 7, 2009)

Toua said:


> It's actually just 4, as one of them is in both pics
> 
> 
> YOUR FACE ISN'T SHARP ENOUGH



It's a very nice set. I approve.

Why isn't it 550 pixels?


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 7, 2009)

You mean to stretch it within the limits?

No idea, this is what I got and I'm happy with it


----------



## Memos (Jun 7, 2009)

Would you like me to do one for you?


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 7, 2009)

Let me see how it works out


----------



## Felix (Jun 7, 2009)

So many Snakes


----------



## Furious George (Jun 7, 2009)

Is there any explanation as to why there are four snakes running around in Peace Walker? Did I miss something or do we just not know yet?


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 7, 2009)

We don't know yet.

My personal theories are that it's either some multiplayer mode, or the Les Enfant Terribles clones that died/early models.


----------



## Felix (Jun 7, 2009)

Probably a Multiplayer mode
Shit is, they are all wearing different uniforms


----------



## The Boss (Jun 7, 2009)

Toua said:


> It's actually just 4, as one of them is in both pics


NO REALLY? I HAD NO IDEA. :amazed I GUESS I AM JUST A CUMDUMPSTER AFTER ALL.


*Spoiler*: __ 










Vonocourt said:


> Torture sequences?


Uh.. sure.


----------



## Memos (Jun 7, 2009)

Godjima said:


> NO REALLY? I HAD NO IDEA. :amazed I GUESS I AM JUST A CUMDUMPSTER AFTER ALL.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



You2huh?..


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 7, 2009)

Godjima said:


> NO REALLY? I HAD NO IDEA. :amazed I GUESS I AM JUST A CUMDUMPSTER AFTER ALL.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Women, something to put your dick in :ho


----------



## The Boss (Jun 7, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> You2huh?..


.. _immortal_... 



Toua said:


> Women, something to put your dick in :ho


HUH? WHERE AM I? :amazed WHERE IS THE KITCHEN? WHAT? COCK GOES WHERE.


----------



## Memos (Jun 7, 2009)

Toua said:


> Women, something to put your dick in :ho



Now, if only you one that worked


Godjima said:


> .. _immortal_...
> 
> 
> HUH? WHERE AM I? :amazed WHERE IS THE KITCHEN? WHAT? COCK GOES WHERE.


Queen....

Also, if you're talking about his cock, it doesn't go anywhere


----------



## The Boss (Jun 7, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Queen....
> Also, if you're talking about his cock, it doesn't go anywhere



Could you be the one.... to _fiiiiiiiinally _finished me? 

Yeah I would assume it goes no where... since it's just him and his girlfriend _*PALM*ala_...


----------



## The Boss (Jun 10, 2009)




----------



## Agmaster (Jun 10, 2009)

So is this confirmed to be the rise of Raiden or y'all just speculating?


----------



## Memos (Jun 10, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> So is this confirmed to be the rise of Raiden or y'all just speculating?



What do you mean? It's a game starring Raiden if that's what you're wondering. What kind of "rising" he will do is up for speculation.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 10, 2009)

^Wwhat he said. Im not as excited about this as I am for Peace Walker.


----------



## Seany (Jun 10, 2009)

Toua said:


> Women, something to put your dick in :ho



I hope you don't mind if i quote this.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 10, 2009)

Seany said:


> I hope you don't mind if i quote this.



...


----------



## Seany (Jun 10, 2009)

You would never pull the trigger


----------



## The Boss (Jun 10, 2009)

No.. not on you Sean.. pek .... but on Gay Fox.. maybe. :ho


----------



## Seany (Jun 10, 2009)

Oh why thank you for kindness >:]

 < Gray Fox go squish


----------



## The Boss (Jun 10, 2009)

Hey.. he did.. didn't he..


----------



## Seany (Jun 10, 2009)

I bet Fox was actually a clone of Raiden but he didn't have the same luck as the original and that's why he died and that's why he isn't in Rising penis

See it's all clear huh.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 10, 2009)

Sean, your logic and theories are always flawless. FLAWLESS. pek


----------



## Seany (Jun 10, 2009)

Yeah! i would say more but then i might spoil the entire new game! and then it wouldn't be electrifiying!


----------



## The Boss (Jun 10, 2009)

You must be working as Kojima's sidekick. :amazed


----------



## Seany (Jun 10, 2009)

I'm a double agent. I work for you, and Konoha Kojima.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 10, 2009)

:amazed Your secret it safe with me.  Tell me Sean... why is Kojima negelcting Raiden..


----------



## Seany (Jun 10, 2009)

Raiden has become so cool that Kojima can no longer write his life out.
Now he only has Snake, who is below god level.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 10, 2009)

Sean has spoken the truth.  Why must you speak such clear truth.


----------



## Seany (Jun 10, 2009)

To snap people back into reality!


----------



## The Boss (Jun 10, 2009)

I am glad people like you are here. pek


----------



## Seany (Jun 10, 2009)

Haha    ;D


----------



## Hentai (Jun 10, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S5ddEUQz8FI[/YOUTUBE]

Raiden is so awsome


----------



## Seany (Jun 10, 2009)

'I'm still hot, bitch!'


----------



## Hentai (Jun 10, 2009)

"I'm overpowered Snake" 

"Did you know Raiden means Thunder-God in Japanese?" 
"Yeah i figured "


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 10, 2009)

That's such a disgrace to Egoraptor.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 10, 2009)

Toua said:


> That's such a disgrace to Egoraptor.



Well yeah, but Raiden is cool in that one


----------



## Seany (Jun 10, 2009)

Well it's one of the better Egoraptor copies. But, that's not saying much.


----------



## Memos (Jun 10, 2009)

That was actually pretty good


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 10, 2009)

He pretty much recycled the Metal Gear Awesome jokes.


----------



## Memos (Jun 10, 2009)

Think about what you just said, Birkin.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 10, 2009)

What is there to think about?


----------



## Memos (Jun 10, 2009)

Keep thinking.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 10, 2009)

.


----------



## Seany (Jun 10, 2009)

I see, i see ;]


----------



## The Boss (Jun 10, 2009)

Rising is gonna bring Sexy back.


----------



## Seany (Jun 10, 2009)

i came again


----------



## The Boss (Jun 10, 2009)

This in HD..


----------



## Seany (Jun 10, 2009)

I came in HD


----------



## Memos (Jun 10, 2009)

Godjima said:


> This in HD..



So small.....


----------



## The Boss (Jun 10, 2009)

Seany said:


> I came in HD


  



Kusuriuri said:


> So small.....


----------



## Seany (Jun 10, 2009)

Raiden just wants you to think it's small, and then BAM! you are fucked!


----------



## The Boss (Jun 10, 2009)

Just like how kojima trolls.. Raiden does it with his penis.. :ho  


Excellent observation there *Sean*.


----------



## Seany (Jun 10, 2009)

Oh Shoko...


----------



## Memos (Jun 10, 2009)

Raiden: Hey, Shoko, have you ever wondered what the p3nor of a videogame character feels like? well, BAM, there it is!!!
Shoko:  you gonna put it in anytime soon?
Raiden:  Never mind

/Raiden leaves. Shoko stays unsatisfied. Reaches for her egg.


----------



## Seany (Jun 10, 2009)

Nice fanfiction


----------



## Memos (Jun 10, 2009)

inorite


----------



## Seany (Jun 10, 2009)

Next i wanna see Link x Raiden


----------



## Memos (Jun 10, 2009)

Raiden: Hey, little kid:ho have you ever seen wh-
Link: Yes .....


----------



## Seany (Jun 10, 2009)

OH MY GOD FAPFAPFAP


----------



## The Boss (Jun 10, 2009)

Seany said:


> Oh Shoko...


pek 



Kusuriuri said:


> Raiden: Hey, Shoko, have you ever wondered what the p3nor of a videogame character feels like? well, BAM, there it is!!!
> Shoko:  you gonna put it in anytime soon?
> Raiden:  Never mind
> 
> /Raiden leaves. Shoko stays unsatisfied. Reaches for her egg.


lol.. egg.. 




Kusuriuri said:


> Raiden: Hey, little kid:ho have you ever seen wh-
> Link: Yes .....



I FAP WITH SEAN!


----------



## Seany (Jun 10, 2009)

Sean and See can see the truth


----------



## The Boss (Jun 10, 2009)

Indeed. Sean speaks truth.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 10, 2009)

What the fuck has this thread come to?


----------



## Memos (Jun 10, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> What the fuck has this thread come to?



It's a normal Metal Gear thread. I'm guessing you haven't been to the MGS4 thread lately.


----------



## Rika (Jun 10, 2009)

Godjima said:


> This in HD..



I totally forgot about Raiden's sexy tattoos


----------



## Memos (Jun 10, 2009)

Rika, your sig is way over the size limits. It takes up my entire screen.


----------



## Rika (Jun 10, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:
			
		

> Rika, your sig is way over the size limits. It takes up my entire screen.



Oh really? 

I can change that if you like  

I've seen way bigger, but whatever 

*goes to fix*


----------



## Id (Jun 10, 2009)

*What the fuck has this thread come to?*


----------



## The Boss (Jun 10, 2009)

Rika said:


> I totally forgot about Raiden's sexy tattoos


Get off my goodies. 



Id said:


> *What the fuck has this thread come to?*


 Suck my diick. Imma shark?


----------



## Id (Jun 10, 2009)

Godjima said:


> Suck my diick. Imma shark?



We went though this before, you have NO penis!


----------



## Rika (Jun 11, 2009)

Godjima said:


> Get off my goodies.




You can have _him_.

Snake's all mine 

And Meryl


----------



## The Boss (Jun 11, 2009)

Id said:


> We went though this before, you have NO penis!


NO U!  



Rika said:


> You can have _him_.
> 
> Snake's all mine
> 
> And Meryl



 ... Meryl.  You can have her.. but Snake is my goodies too. :ho


----------



## Rika (Jun 11, 2009)

Godjima said:
			
		

> ... Meryl.  You can have her.. but Snake is my goodies too. :ho





How dare you laugh sir. She is awesome, I like her character. 

Oh hells no. You can't have both 

I'll take MGS Snake, you can have MGS 4 Snake


----------



## Id (Jun 11, 2009)

Their is a rising storm of shit brewing up. This thread must be cleansed with acid and fire.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 11, 2009)

Rika said:


> How dare you laugh sir. She is awesome, I like her character.
> 
> Oh hells no. You can't have both
> 
> I'll take MGS Snake, you can have MGS 4 Snake


Only good thing about Meryl is Johnny.. Mmm.. johnny.  

No.. I will take Big Boss.. you can have Solid Snake.  



Id said:


> Their is a rising storm of shit brewing up. This thread must be cleansed with acid and fire.


That's right... burn Rose with acid and fire. Now we're on the same page.


----------



## Id (Jun 11, 2009)

Godjima said:


> That's right... burn Rose with acid and fire. Now we're on the same page.



One day, you will have you come up ins.


----------



## Rika (Jun 11, 2009)

Godjima said:
			
		

> Only good thing about Meryl is Johnny.. Mmm.. johnny.
> 
> No.. I will take Big Boss.. you can have Solid Snake.
> 
> ...



Eww. Johnny? That diarrhea-infested douche? Please. The best thing about Meryl is her muscley arms 

Good. We have deal 

What are you talking about? Rose is the most likeable character ever!


----------



## The Boss (Jun 11, 2009)

Id said:


> One day, you will have you come up ins.


Why are you always so angry. You want a good pegging from me? :ho 



Rika said:


> Eww. Johnny? That diarrhea-infested douche? Please. The best thing about Meryl is her muscley arms :gar
> 
> Good. We have deal :hmpf
> 
> What are you talking about? Rose is the most likeable character ever!



Johnny is Hot..  His looks make up for his fail.  I like Meryl.. but I dun want her babies. 

 AWESOME Big Boss >> Solid Snake.. 

FUCK YOU.  Rose can die by nuclear radiation for all I care.


----------



## Rika (Jun 11, 2009)

Godjima said:
			
		

> Johnny is Hot..  His looks make up for his fail.  I like Meryl.. but I dun want her babies.
> 
> AWESOME Big Boss >> Solid Snake..
> 
> FUCK YOU.  Rose can die by nuclear radiation for all I care.



Eh, I suppose. He ain't terrible lookin'. Good, because she's going to be having my babies 

Hey. I can't deny that. It's fact 

 That bad for ya? I admit, she was fucking annoying in MGS2. At least she wasn't as bad in MSG4.


----------



## Id (Jun 11, 2009)

Godjima said:


> Why are you always so angry. You want a good pegging from me? :ho



Mira Hija de mil putas, un dia te voy a meter un copia the MGS #1 por el culo.

Word


----------



## The Boss (Jun 11, 2009)

Rika said:


> Eh, I suppose. He ain't terrible lookin'. Good, because she's going to be having my babies
> 
> Hey. I can't deny that. It's fact :sun
> 
> That bad for ya? I admit, she was fucking annoying in MGS2. At least she wasn't as bad in MSG4.


Johnny is hot.  I have an idea.. I take jonnhy, you take Meryl.  EXCELLENT.

Indeed.. oh BIG BOSS! pek

No.. ROse is a whore who can die.  the lying nanomachine whore can suck my diick. :ho 



Id said:


> Mira Hija de mil putas, un dia te voy a meter un copia the MGS #1 por el culo.
> 
> Word



Wakranai.  

Diick.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 11, 2009)

meryl is totally into skat


----------



## The Boss (Jun 11, 2009)

I heard she likes to peg too.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 11, 2009)

ofcourse, she loves it when johnny shits on the peg


----------



## Kathutet (Jun 11, 2009)

What's new, I missed out on a lot of shit.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 11, 2009)

Kenneth said:


> What's new, I missed out on a lot of shit.



 awesome


----------



## The Boss (Jun 11, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> ofcourse, she loves it when johnny shits on the peg


NO DUH.  Thats what happens when bitches get's pegged. :ho 



Kenneth said:


> What's new, I missed out on a lot of shit.


Apparently Johnny likes to shit on Meryl's pegging..


----------



## Kathutet (Jun 11, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> awesome


 Someone got the pun.


Godjima said:


> NO DUH.  Thats what happens when bitches get's pegged. :ho
> 
> 
> Apparently Johnny likes to shit on Meryl's pegging..


Well isn't that something... Special?


----------



## The Boss (Jun 11, 2009)

*Kennth*... :ho


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 11, 2009)

lets hope she is not shitty at pegging :ho


----------



## Kathutet (Jun 11, 2009)

Godjima said:


> *Kennth*... :ho


Godjma... :ho:ho:ho


Vegitto-kun said:


> lets hope she is not shitty at pegging :ho


Let's hope she brings friends. :ho


----------



## The Boss (Jun 11, 2009)

Lets hope the pegging isn't shitty.


----------



## Memos (Jun 11, 2009)

Guys, stop with the pegging....someone's gonna get butthurt


----------



## The Boss (Jun 11, 2009)

Fuck that shit.. :ho


----------



## Kathutet (Jun 11, 2009)

Godjima said:


> Lets hope the pegging isn't shitty.


It'll be a pain in the ass to digest all of that information, you know. 


Kusuriuri said:


> Guys, stop with the pegging....someone's gonna get butthurt


Did I hear lube?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 11, 2009)

Shit lube? fucking shit


----------



## Kathutet (Jun 11, 2009)

Is this a wrong moment to be listening to the song "Father and son" from MGS4?
I mean, we're talking about shit, lube and pegging here.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 11, 2009)

No *Kenneth*... that's a _shitty_ song,... and it's perfect.


----------



## Kathutet (Jun 11, 2009)

Godjima said:


> No *Kenneth*... that's a _shitty_ song,... and it's perfect.


ITS NOT I LOVE THAT SONG VERY MUCH


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 11, 2009)

old snake and old BB pegging eachoter using johnny's watery shit as lube

Argh, this needs to stop :ho


----------



## Memos (Jun 11, 2009)

Seriously. Stop it


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 11, 2009)

I wonder if raiden will use guns in this game


----------



## The Boss (Jun 11, 2009)

Kenneth said:


> ITS NOT I LOVE THAT SONG VERY MUCH


j/k I love that song.  





Vegitto-kun said:


> I wonder if raiden will use guns in this game



The socom would be my guess.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 11, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I wonder if raiden will use guns in this game



THUNDERBOLTS


----------



## The Boss (Jun 11, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> THUNDERBOLTS



Love child of Raikov and Volgin confirmed.


----------



## Kathutet (Jun 11, 2009)

Godjima said:


> j/k I love that song.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You better. I was very disappointed 


Vegitto-kun said:


> I wonder if raiden will use guns in this game


I'm just thinking of what kind of people will be the villains now. It's always been 4 supar evil bosses and one epic boss that's easy to beat. 


Kyuubi no Youko said:


> THUNDERBOLTS


THE RAIN TRANSFORMED


----------



## The Boss (Jun 11, 2009)

I have the Japanese OST of MGS4 (and all the other if I must brag. ).. and I love everything about it.


----------



## Kathutet (Jun 11, 2009)

Linksauce?


----------



## The Boss (Jun 11, 2009)

linksauce to wot?


----------



## Kathutet (Jun 11, 2009)

Godjima said:


> linksauce to wot?


Linksauce to them OSTs I'm too lazy to search YT myself


----------



## Hentai (Jun 11, 2009)

I wanna know if i can still order the CE of MGS4


----------



## The Boss (Jun 11, 2009)

Kenneth said:


> Linksauce to them OSTs I'm too lazy to search YT myself


Oh.. I bought mine. :hyrr 



Kyuubi no Youko said:


> I wanna know if i can still order the CE of MGS4


CE?


----------



## Memos (Jun 11, 2009)

Godjima said:


> Oh.. I bought mine. :hyrr
> 
> 
> CE?



Collecters Edition


----------



## The Boss (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh... I am sure it could be found on Ebay or amazon or something.


----------



## Kathutet (Jun 11, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> I wanna know if i can still order the CE of MGS4


I'd rather steal it 


Godjima said:


> Oh.. I bought mine. :hyrr
> 
> 
> CE?


Aw shit


----------



## Hentai (Jun 11, 2009)

I found it on Videogamesplus.ca

But meh its just the Game and the Bonus BluRay in this nice box.


----------



## Memos (Jun 11, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> I found it on Videogamesplus.ca
> 
> But meh its just the Game and the Bonus BluRay in this nice box.



No. You also get a very nice box with it.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 11, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> No. You also get a very nice box with it.


Wat??  


Kyuubi no Youko said:


> I found it on Videogamesplus.ca
> 
> But meh its just the Game and the Bonus BluRay *in this nice box*.


----------



## Memos (Jun 11, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> Wat??



There's a joke in there somewhere


----------



## The Boss (Jun 11, 2009)

Nice box is nice. 



Kenneth said:


> Aw shit


I like to own the OST in my hands.


----------



## Kathutet (Jun 11, 2009)

The box is cool leave the box alone you people


----------



## Hentai (Jun 11, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> There's a joke in there somewhere





Kenneth said:


> The box is cool leave the box alone you people


Yeah the box is awesome


----------



## Kathutet (Jun 11, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> Yeah the box is awesome


People always tryin' to keep a box down


----------



## The Boss (Jun 11, 2009)

I still have the plastic wrap that sticks onto the images on mine. :byastar I cherish my copy. pek


----------



## Tian (Jun 11, 2009)

The box is what made metal gear solid what it is today.It's what set it apart from all the knock offs. Quit dissing the box.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 11, 2009)

^ Hey *Mang*... didn't you get banned?


----------



## Kathutet (Jun 11, 2009)

Brb, Simpsons.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 11, 2009)

ok..


----------



## Memos (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm a box. I'm a box. I'm a motherfucking box


----------



## The Boss (Jun 11, 2009)

Well.. I have my Diick in a box.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 11, 2009)

Can i get my treasure chest into the box? 
NO!...the other way around


----------



## Rika (Jun 11, 2009)

Godjima said:
			
		

> Johnny is hot.  I have an idea.. I take jonnhy, you take Meryl.


Yeah, when he's not shitting, so, never 
EXCELLENT idea pek



			
				Godjima said:
			
		

> Indeed.. oh BIG BOSS! pek


Much sex appeal, has Big Boss 


			
				Godjima said:
			
		

> No.. ROse is a whore who can die.  the lying nanomachine whore can suck my diick. :ho


You have a diick? 

So, no  for Rose? Then how do you feel about lil' John jr?


----------



## The Boss (Jun 11, 2009)

Rika said:


> Yeah, when he's not shitting, so, never :zaru
> EXCELLENT idea pek
> 
> Much sex appeal, has Big Boss :gar
> ...



When he's protecting me.. he wont be shitting.  He'll never leave my side. pek Excellent indeed. 

That he does. 

I have two.  

Lil John can kiss my ass.  He's a rapper.YEAH!


----------



## Id (Jun 11, 2009)

Godjima said:


> Wakranai.
> 
> Diick.



Baby Girl I am only doing this because I care about you.



*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TZdi0FPjjRk[/YOUTUBE]
Now put some sense into this thread, and fetch me sandwich Cabrona


----------



## Rika (Jun 11, 2009)

Godjima said:
			
		

> When he's protecting me.. he wont be shitting.  He'll never leave my side. pek Excellent indeed.
> 
> That he does.
> 
> ...



Johnny....protecting? Oxymoron much? 



Isn't one a strap-on?  

Haha. Poor kid. No one wants him


----------



## The Boss (Jun 11, 2009)

Id said:


> Baby Girl I am only doing this because I care about you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's a Cabrona?  

Oh HEY LOOK! I got something for you in my pocket. 

*Spoiler*: __ 








:ho 




Rika said:


> Johnny....protecting? Oxymoron much? :zaru
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Didn't you see how was protecting Meryl at the end. 

Nope.  

Who wants a nanomachine fucked up kid?


----------



## Memos (Jun 11, 2009)

Rose is a goddess.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 11, 2009)

You can quit now.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 11, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Rose is a goddess.



She is hot, i can't understand Shokys hatred. 
I'd go lesbian for her.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 11, 2009)

I've been out numbered.


----------



## Memos (Jun 11, 2009)

And outmatched.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 11, 2009)

/Rose wrist.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 11, 2009)

*"It's this big."*​


----------



## Hentai (Jun 11, 2009)

Godjima


----------



## Id (Jun 11, 2009)

Godjima said:


> What's a Cabrona?
> 
> Oh HEY LOOK! I got something for you in my pocket.
> 
> ...



Everyone sees through your mask, and know that deep down inside you so jealous about Rose, cuz Raiden be* ACTION BOLT BANGING DAT ASS*.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 11, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> Godjima


 



Id said:


> Everyone sees through your mask, and know that deep down inside you so jealous about Rose, cuz Raiden be* ACTION BOLT BANGING DAT ASS*.


Takes on to know one. You must be jealous of Raiden too.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 11, 2009)

People are jealous of being a head-with-spine-and-no-jaw?


----------



## The Boss (Jun 11, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> People are jealous of being a head-with-spine-and-no-jaw?



That's fucking hot. 

You wish you was as cash as Raiden is.


----------



## Rika (Jun 11, 2009)

Godjima said:
			
		

> Didn't you see how was protecting Meryl at the end.
> 
> Nope.
> 
> Who wants a nanomachine fucked up kid?



I still don't see how he managed to pull that out. I'm still stunned. How the hell did he ever survive ten years?  

No fun 

A person with a heart? 



Sephiroth said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Nice. 

How old is Kojima anyway? 45? He's fairly attractive for an old man


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 12, 2009)

45 isnt old


----------



## Memos (Jun 12, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> 45 isnt old



Tachi, showing his age.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 12, 2009)

Im half that age, but I'm gonna be that age someday


----------



## Memos (Jun 12, 2009)

You're as old as I am. That makes me feel even more noobish


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 12, 2009)

I'll get to your PM soon I have to shower now D:

Everyone starts as a n00b


----------



## Memos (Jun 12, 2009)

I wasn't even referring to just that So much more than just that.

(that could be so misconstrued)


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 12, 2009)

:ho

So tell me, in what other areas are you teh n00b :ho


----------



## Memos (Jun 12, 2009)

Not in anyway you can help me. Shoko has more experience in what I want to learn


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 12, 2009)

Dammit Shoko


----------



## The Boss (Jun 12, 2009)

Shoko sensei.


----------



## Memos (Jun 12, 2009)

Sayanora, Shoko sensei.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 12, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> People are jealous of being a head-with-spine-and-no-jaw?



he has a jaw, just no skin on it


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 12, 2009)

he better brush his teeth often :ho


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 12, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> People are jealous of being a head-with-spine-and-no-jaw?



I want his cyborg body. 

Edit:

Not what I mean...that came out wrong, I mean my own Cyborg body.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 12, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> I want his cyborg body.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Not what I mean...that came out wrong, I mean my own Cyborg body.



Pfft, all excuses, you are a perv and just reducing Raiden to his body


----------



## The Boss (Jun 12, 2009)

Yes... everyone wants Raiden's body. I do.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 12, 2009)

You disgust me  
he is more than just a body


----------



## The Boss (Jun 12, 2009)

But he has a naisu bodi.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 12, 2009)

Godjima said:


> That's fucking hot.
> 
> You wish you was as cash as Raiden is.



Big Boss is GAR.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 12, 2009)

MGS4 GRAPHICS ARE GOING TO BE BEAT! BY A MULTI PLAT TITLE!  

Source


----------



## The Boss (Jun 12, 2009)

Thats so sexy.. 


OMG Raiden in better graphic than MGS4.. May the Fapping carry on. 

MmMmmmm.... the rain transformed.. shit why can't rains around my area transform into Raiden.


----------



## Rika (Jun 13, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Big Boss is .



Fix'd  




Godjima said:


> Thats so sexy..
> 
> 
> OMG Raiden in better graphic than MGS4.. May the Fapping carry on.
> ...





Girls can fap? 

Anyway. _Someone's _obsessed


----------



## The Boss (Jun 13, 2009)

Fapping with my strap on. NO DUH.


----------



## Akira (Jun 13, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> MGS4 GRAPHICS ARE GOING TO BE BEAT! BY A MULTI PLAT TITLE!
> 
> Link removed



I'll believe it when I see it. I'm getting sick of hearing "We're going to get the best out of both systems" and this basically never happens with multiplat games.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 13, 2009)

Akira said:


> I'll believe it when I see it. I'm getting sick of hearing "We're going to get the best out of both systems" and this basically never happens with multiplat games.



Look at RE5, Modern Warfare 2, etc. Heck Modern Warfare 1 and 2 are designed on a modified Quake 3 engine.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 13, 2009)

yeah.. RE5's graphic was awesome. 

It's not the graphic I'm worried about though....  Story wise.. I hope it's not BS.


----------



## Memos (Jun 13, 2009)

That's a wonderful Raiden, sig, Shoko


----------



## The Boss (Jun 13, 2009)

He's happy Rising is staring him.  ... That was also my expression when Kojima announced it.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 14, 2009)

_I never said anysing about sorrid snake!_


----------



## Rika (Jun 14, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:
			
		

> That's a wonderful Raiden, sig, Shoko



But that damn leaf is in the way


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 14, 2009)

How freaking disturbing. . .


----------



## Dante10 (Jun 14, 2009)

I thought Hideo said, "We have the young bloods working on the new Metal Gear." Is he going to be producing this one?


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 14, 2009)

^Yes 

He's 10 times more involved with Peace Walker


----------



## Dante10 (Jun 14, 2009)

Yeah I understand that, in his mind Metal Gear Solid ended with Metal Gear Soild 4.


----------



## Big Boss (Jun 14, 2009)

They shouldn't use MG*S* for _Rising_. I wish they would have made it Metal Gear Rising. Solid should remain exclusive for Snake or BB.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 14, 2009)

Well.. Raising it still a part of the "Snake" era.. so I dun see the issue with using "Solid."


----------



## Big Boss (Jun 14, 2009)

He just doesn't deserve it


----------



## The Boss (Jun 15, 2009)

Kojima disagrees.


----------



## Dante10 (Jun 15, 2009)

Godjima said:


> Kojima disagrees.



He is way more focused on Peace Walker. Raiden was a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) before MGS4 came out, he seriously doesn't deserve that Solid.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 15, 2009)

MGS taking from DMC's thunder?


----------



## Dante10 (Jun 15, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> MGS taking from DMC's thunder?



What do you mean by that? Devil May Cry has a new game? I thought they were making Bayonetta instead, well for now anyways.


----------



## Big Boss (Jun 15, 2009)

PSP browsing is fucking awful!!!


----------



## Big Boss (Jun 15, 2009)

Dante10 said:


> What do you mean by that? Devil May Cry has a new game? I thought they were making Bayonetta instead, well for now anyways.





i hate my psp right now


----------



## Dante10 (Jun 15, 2009)

Kenshin said:


> PSP browsing is fucking awful!!!





Kenshin said:


> i hate my psp right now



I really don't keep up with PSP news unless its big, see as I don't own one......
So I'm guessing they are developing a DMC title? MGS is stealing its thunder for sure.

The PS3 browser isn't leaps and bounds ahead of it either.


----------



## Vault (Jun 15, 2009)

Dante10 said:


> What do you mean by that? Devil May Cry has a new game? I thought they were making Bayonetta instead, well for now anyways.



hahahahahahaha  

Capcom and Sega are too different companies 

The creator of DMC doesnt work for them anymore 

But yeah MGS is gonna steal DMC's thunder  hope  not and why do i have a feeling this game is gonna suck 

Raiden out of all people


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 15, 2009)

Godjima said:


> Well.. Raising it still a part of the "Snake" era.. so I dun see the issue with using "Solid."



I'm wondering when you fucktwats will ever realize the 'Solid' doesn't stand for Solid Snake.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 15, 2009)

Dante10 said:


> He is way more focused on Peace Walker. Raiden was a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) before MGS4 came out, he seriously doesn't deserve that Solid.


Dun come into the Rising thread, and ask to suck Snake's cock ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). 




Toua said:


> I'm wondering when you fucktwats will ever realize the 'Solid' doesn't stand for Solid Snake.


Shut your whore mouth you cumdumpster. Reread the fucking convo. GTFO and go play your kingdom Hearts.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 15, 2009)

Godjima said:


> Shut your whore mouth you cumdumpster. Reread the fucking convo. GTFO and go play your kingdom Hearts.



Well.. Raising it still a part of the *"Snake"* era.. so I dun see the issue with using *"Solid." *


----------



## The Boss (Jun 15, 2009)

Toua said:


> Well.. Raising it still a part of the *"Snake"* era.. so I dun see the issue with using *"Solid." *



No one said shit about Solid as the Solid in Solid Snake. Go play Kingdom hearts and quit your bitching.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 15, 2009)

That's exactly what you're implying though. Stop PMS'ing and accept defeat.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 15, 2009)

.


----------



## Kathutet (Jun 15, 2009)




----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 15, 2009)

No.

Just. . . no.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 15, 2009)

Moar?


----------



## Kathutet (Jun 15, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> No.
> 
> Just. . . no.


It's too late, the damage's been done.


Godjima said:


> Moar?




Naw.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 15, 2009)

..       ..


----------



## Memos (Jun 15, 2009)

Don't listen to what the naysayers say, Shoko. Follow you penis heart and do what you like....but don't get banned you silly bitch.


----------



## Kathutet (Jun 15, 2009)

Or post them in PMs. Or just post them here.

We'll save them before you get b& pek


----------



## The Boss (Jun 15, 2009)

^ NO U! 

BTW Sauce


> He called the cardboard box seen in Peace Walker the "love box" and referenced the gameplay in Rising. *“It’s a completely different kind of action than what has appeared in the series so far.”* He also said, *“I’ll be working more deeply on the project then a normal producer.”*




*NO!! * Not sure if want... 

*Not to bad*...


----------



## The Boss (Jun 15, 2009)

Kenneth said:


> Or post them in PMs. Or just post them here.
> 
> We'll save them before you get b& pek



 j/k Kenneth. Like I would _share_ the Raiden goodies. :ho .. ..


----------



## Memos (Jun 15, 2009)

Shoko, stop thinking so much and just close your eyes, lie back and take it how Kojima gives it.


----------



## Kathutet (Jun 15, 2009)

Godjima said:


> j/k Kenneth. Like I would _share_ the Raiden goodies. :ho .. ..


... 

That would mean that you won't p-






Kusuriuri said:


> Shoko, stop thinking so much and just close your eyes, lie back and take it how Kojima gives it.


OH THE SEXUAL INNUENDO.


----------



## Dante10 (Jun 15, 2009)

Vault said:


> hahahahahahaha
> 
> Capcom and Sega are too different companies
> 
> ...



The creator of DMC is working on Bayonetta, I got confused. MGS is gonna fuck it over though. For the same reason any Halo game will sell a guaranteed 2 million copies.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jun 15, 2009)

Metal Gear Solid Rising

Kotaku has been given permission by KONAMI to confirmed that RISING is set after GUNS of The PATRIOTS and that Raiden is being hunted by PMCs for bringing down the Patriot organization after Otacon releases information to world media.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 15, 2009)

YEAH HUNT THAT MOTHERBITCH DOWN

So wait

He'll get cyborg'd again? No wonder Kojima isn't that involved with this


----------



## Akira (Jun 15, 2009)

Hang on, Otacon + Snake fucked over Raiden?


Maybe this game won't be so bad


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jun 15, 2009)

They screwed Raiden over in Sons of Liberty ... You Know what they say:
2nd Times the Charm


----------



## Memos (Jun 15, 2009)

Akira said:


> Hang on, Otacon + Snake fucked over Raiden?
> 
> 
> Maybe this game won't be so bad



Snake's the final boss


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jun 15, 2009)

They Don't call Raiden a SNAKE EATER for Nothing


----------



## Memos (Jun 15, 2009)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> *They Don't call Raiden a SNAKE EATER* for Nothing



Yeah, funny that


----------



## The Boss (Jun 15, 2009)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> Metal Gear Solid Rising
> 
> Kotaku has been given permission by KONAMI to confirmed that RISING is set after GUNS of The PATRIOTS and that Raiden is being hunted by PMCs for bringing down the Patriot organization after Otacon releases information to world media.



Fucking goodies.
















.. so WAIT! Is my theory about Rose dyeing and Raiden lost his eyes and took Rose's coming true?  Kojima also said the brown eyes has a significant role to play.. or some dumb shit rike that. This shit better not be lil'John.


----------



## Memos (Jun 15, 2009)

Raiden looks ridicilous in that picture, Shoko.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 15, 2009)

RAIDEN ENVY IDENTIFIED.  

You wanna know whats ridiculous? Paying hidden fees for a cellphone, now that's _ridiculous_..!


----------



## Memos (Jun 15, 2009)

That leaf isn't hiding a whole lot


----------



## The Boss (Jun 15, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> That leaf isn't hiding a whole lot



You _would_ look at it.


----------



## Memos (Jun 15, 2009)

Godjima said:


> You _would_ look at it.



_You would wear it_


----------



## The Boss (Jun 15, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> _You would wear it_


So you would look at it .... and come out of the closet.


----------



## Memos (Jun 15, 2009)

Godjima said:


> So you would look at it .... and come out of the closet.


I'll follow you out


----------



## The Boss (Jun 15, 2009)

lololololololol said:


> lol                                                      .



Go cum somewhere else.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 15, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> I'll follow you out



After I peg you....


.. and you wear that Raiden cyborg suit. :ho


----------



## Memos (Jun 15, 2009)

I'm not comfortable with how this thread has gone down


----------



## The Boss (Jun 15, 2009)

*Saves thread *


----------



## Memos (Jun 15, 2009)

what teh fuck?


----------



## The Boss (Jun 15, 2009)

I'm saving the thread...


----------



## The Boss (Jun 15, 2009)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> Metal Gear Solid Rising
> 
> Kotaku has been given permission by KONAMI to confirmed that RISING is set after GUNS of The PATRIOTS and that Raiden is being hunted by PMCs for bringing down the Patriot organization after Otacon releases information to world media.



BTW could you link me to the sauce? I couldn't find it on Kotaku.


----------



## Memos (Jun 15, 2009)

Sauce

Metal Gear news on the way.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 15, 2009)

MGS4 substance please.


----------



## Kathutet (Jun 15, 2009)

Akira said:


> Hang on, Otacon + Snake fucked  Raiden?


I'll buy it          .


----------



## The Boss (Jun 15, 2009)

Wait wut? I like like the sounds of Otacon + Snake _fucked_ Raiden. :ho


----------



## Akira (Jun 15, 2009)

That's the last time I post in this thread.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 15, 2009)

My plan is working.


----------



## Big Boss (Jun 15, 2009)

Behold the new name.


----------



## Memos (Jun 15, 2009)

Big Boss said:


> Behold the new name.



 Nice.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 16, 2009)

Big Boss said:


> Behold the new name.



Approved.

EPIC MOTHERFUCKING AVATAR SHOKO


----------



## Memos (Jun 16, 2009)

Toua said:


> Approved.
> 
> EPIC MOTHERFUCKING AVATAR SHOKO



Better than yours.

---



FFFFFF-

I need to make you make me some sets


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 16, 2009)

> Metal Gear Solid creator Hideo Kojima will have more involvement in MGS Rising than he has previously let on.
> 
> "I'll be working more deeply on the project then a normal producer," Kojima explained to Japanese magazine Dengeki (translated by GamerCenterOnline). "It's a completely different kind of action than what has appeared in the series so far."
> 
> ...


About turn


----------



## Kathutet (Jun 16, 2009)

Big Boss said:


> Behold the new name.


Can it be Outer Heaven tiem nao?


Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> About turn


Holy shit. Good thing I'm going to get my PS3 by the time it's going to be released. D:


----------



## The Boss (Jun 16, 2009)

Big Boss said:


> Behold the new name.


 Nice. I rike eet... but I can't remember your old name.  



Toua said:


> EPIC MOTHERFUCKING AVATAR SHOKO


 



Kusuriuri said:


> FFFFFF-:argh
> I need to make you make me some sets:pek:gun


Ju wrrrlly rike eet!  I'll make you a set after I peg you.  



Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> About turn


A nice review of whats been announced so far.  They also said big news is coming our way soon.  MGS4 Substance plz.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 16, 2009)

lol your location

Shadow Mos*s*es :ho


----------



## The Boss (Jun 16, 2009)

OH FFF!!!! *runs to change it *


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 16, 2009)

I have moar posts than you


----------



## The Boss (Jun 16, 2009)

You must be super cool.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 16, 2009)

Toua said:


> I have moar posts than you



fucking noob :ho


----------



## Memos (Jun 16, 2009)

Birkin, I remember when you only had about 2k posts when I joined in the RE5 and pwned you trolls and flamers with my logic. You had an RE: Degeneration gif sig and it sucked

Shoko, I want you to do me


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 16, 2009)

It doesn't suck when it has G in it.

And lol Vegitto-chan

I was originally member #30 on this site so fuck off


----------



## The Boss (Jun 16, 2009)

Wow.. you guys are all super cool. I had no idea I was such a noob. * SAD FACE *


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 16, 2009)

post count > join date :ho


----------



## The Boss (Jun 16, 2009)

Hey *Veggitto-sama*. Your join date and post status makes me want to do your laundry on a washboard where you surf with your hot abs. I fantasized about cooking and cleaning for you all day and night.


----------



## Memos (Jun 16, 2009)

Godjima said:


> Hey *Veggitto-sama*. Your join date and post status makes me want to do your laundry on a washboard where you surf with your hot abs.



Because you're a woman


----------



## The Boss (Jun 16, 2009)

What do you mean? That's what womenz do right? We should know our place.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 16, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> post count > join date :ho



Fuck no.

I am elite :ho


and lol Shoko get back in the kitchen fucking woman


----------



## The Boss (Jun 16, 2009)

*Gay Fox*: How did I get here? What is this thread? I must have zoomed out while in the kitchen and dunno how I got here. :amazed


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 16, 2009)

I'll lead you right back


----------



## The Boss (Jun 16, 2009)

What is this Metal Gear Solid? Is it some type of music? A heavy Metal band? A new group that is Rising? Why does that thing with the white hair has a bar code tattoo on it's head? Is it ok?  I don't understand. :amazed


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## The Boss (Jun 16, 2009)

I have pretty hair.  *giggles*


----------



## Memos (Jun 16, 2009)

Shoko, get back in the chicken and make me a kitchen sammich 

Also, MGS4 news


----------



## The Boss (Jun 16, 2009)

A kitchen in a chicken? What? * Blink Blink * 

More news of the heavy metal band?  That's great news dear.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 16, 2009)

She's finally acting like a normal female


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 16, 2009)

Shoko's penis is nothing to joke about


----------



## The Boss (Jun 17, 2009)

^ 

BTW Rising is going to be a project that's as big as MGS4.  Excellent.




Hellrasinbrasin said:


> Metal Gear Solid Rising
> 
> Kotaku has been given permission by KONAMI to confirmed that RISING is set after GUNS of The PATRIOTS and that Raiden is being hunted by PMCs for bringing down the Patriot organization after Otacon releases information to world media.


I still can't find any info on Kotaku (Or anywhere) about this.  Explain yourself Hellrasin


----------



## Rika (Jun 21, 2009)

Godjima said:
			
		

> BTW Rising is going to be a project that's as big as MGS4.  Excellent.



That is really excellent news


----------



## The Boss (Jun 23, 2009)

BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWW!!!!! I want Rising nao!


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 23, 2009)

/touches shoko's penis


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 23, 2009)

Peace Walker > Rising


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 23, 2009)

Toua said:


> Peace Walker > Rising



awesome ninja slashing >>>>>> big boss clones in crappy outfits :ho


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 23, 2009)

Okey that's not true, at all.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 23, 2009)

When I saw peace walker the first thing I thought was

wtf is BB wearing? some sort of failure of a samurai armor?


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 23, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> awesome ninja slashing >>>>>> big boss clones in crappy outfits :ho


ahahahaha

Peace Walker > Rising


----------



## Hentai (Jun 23, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Peace Walker > Rising


I have to disagree, 
So far we have only seen Big Bosses with different outfits on that PSP Game.

I think that Rising will be far more awesome. Let alone Graphic wise :ho


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 23, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> I have to disagree,
> So far we have only seen Big Bosses with different outfits on that PSP Game.
> 
> I think that Rising will be far more awesome. Let alone Graphic wise :ho



Because we've seen SOOO much more of Rising right? 

Lol @ Raiden image


----------



## Hentai (Jun 23, 2009)

Toua said:


> Because we've seen SOOO much more of Rising right?



I didnt say that.
But since we know MGS4 we can expect great graphics.
And what else did we see about this PSP Game? 4 BBs running around in different suits. No story, no real Gameplay (that was just watching them run).


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 23, 2009)

rising will probably be something new and fresh whilepeace walker will be the same old shit gameplay wise

I am BB/snake I still cant jump after 5+ games


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 23, 2009)

God damn ignorants

Look

Big Boss >>>>>>>>> Infinity >>>>>>>> Raiden

4 BIG BOSS >>>>>>>>>>> INFINITY X4 >>>>>>>>>>>>>> Raiden

See? Simple


----------



## Hentai (Jun 23, 2009)

Just STFU with your BB fanboyism.

Its old, i want fresh wind now. So GTFO


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 23, 2009)

Toua said:


> God damn ignorants
> 
> Look
> 
> ...



Big boss is a crybaby and died of aidz

thus raiden wins


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 23, 2009)

Kojima directs one the other is farmed out to his juniors ... you decide. 

This isnt exactly rocket science.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 23, 2009)

Kojima is NOT god

stop sucking his cock. 

I mean he is too stupid to figure out that people can jump and climb over stuff and for some reason is too stubborn to improve the MGS gameplay.

I love the MGS games but I am not one of them people who call him godjima. a game is made by the development team not just one person.

Yes I said it, now I must prepare my flameshield :ho


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 23, 2009)

I cannot speak to a heathen of your blasphemy levels 

And yes Kojima IS God, when it comes to his own games, its his vision, his story, his game, not snot nosed junior #5's. 

Any non Kojima metal gear can suck my cock.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 23, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> I cannot speak to a heathen of your blasphemy levels
> 
> And yes Kojima IS God, when it comes to his own games, its his vision, his story, his game, not snot nosed junior #5's.
> 
> Any non Kojima metal gear can suck my cock.



kojima is a old man that cant evolve his own series

rising will pwn PK

the new will surpass the old


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 23, 2009)

Metal Gear should stop when Kojima stops making it. 

Kojima = Metal Gear. 
Fuck Konami if they want to make this into a money spinner.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 23, 2009)

You guys need to get back in your kitchen. Leave me and my goodies alone.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 23, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Metal Gear should stop when Kojima stops making it.
> 
> Kojima = Metal Gear.
> Fuck Konami if they want to make this into a money spinner.



Kojima should just crawl into his grave and wait there

let the new people make his series better instead of being the same repetive shit that is been since the first game


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 23, 2009)

This game will suck ass.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 23, 2009)

I love the MG series. . . but I don't worship Kojima.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 24, 2009)

Would you like Uwe Boll to direct Star Wars? 

Same deal, some things just shouldn't be done. 
This is one, all metal gear, snatcher, policenauts games must have Kojima at the helm or else it fails. 

How can you guys fail to see that? Metal Gear has always been his story.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 24, 2009)

Oi Tachi

Don't group with... 'them'


----------



## cowmilk9 (Jun 24, 2009)

That is so AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hentai (Jun 24, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Kojima is NOT god
> 
> stop sucking his cock.



Wat if we rike eet?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 24, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Would you like Uwe Boll to direct Star Wars?
> 
> Same deal, some things just shouldn't be done.
> This is one, all metal gear, snatcher, policenauts games must have Kojima at the helm or else it fails.
> ...



Soooo

why is it impossible for the new people to surpass him?

Even so, kojima is still assisting in rising, sure he isn't the big man for the project but he is still the advisor. and isn' tthe new team made with alot of the MGS4 crew?


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 24, 2009)

Would you like if Journey to the center of the earth gets a sequel, not written by Jules Verne?


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 24, 2009)

What a shitty ass game.


----------



## Memos (Jun 24, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Soooo
> 
> why is it impossible for the new people to surpass him?
> 
> Even so, kojima is still assisting in rising, sure he isn't the big man for the project but he is still the advisor. and isn' tthe new team made with alot of the MGS4 crew?



Most of the _MGS4_ crew are working on _Peace Walker_.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 24, 2009)

I like how this game is being written off before we even see any gameplay


----------



## Big Boss (Jun 24, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> This game will suck ass.



I'm gonna let that go only because it seems you like Lost.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 24, 2009)

Pringer Lagann said:


> I like how this game is being written off before we even see any gameplay



I'm expecting something similar to DMC.


----------



## Rika (Jun 24, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> kojima is a old man that cant evolve his own series
> 
> rising will pwn PK
> 
> the new will surpass the old







			
				Tachikoma_Pilot said:
			
		

> Metal Gear should stop when Kojima stops making it.
> 
> Kojima = Metal Gear.
> Fuck Konami if they want to make this into a money spinner.



Kojima = Metal Gear indeed. 

I hope they don't make a lousy game.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 24, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> I'm expecting something similar to DMC.



I'm kinda expecting Tenchu on lots of crack


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 25, 2009)

Pringer Lagann said:


> I like how this game is being written off before we even see any gameplay





Comic Book Guy said:


> I'm expecting something similar to DMC.


I love how you guys are totally missing the point im making :/


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 25, 2009)

Well, we try!


----------



## The Boss (Jul 16, 2009)

YES! YES! YES!! RISING! DO FUCKING WANT!


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 17, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Would you like if Journey to the center of the earth gets a sequel, not written by Jules Verne?



Yea, if it's a good product I could care less.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jul 17, 2009)

Godjima said:


> YES! YES! YES!! RISING! DO FUCKING WANT!


Raiden 
With my star 
Byakuya will pay for this :c
I love your set shokolate <3



mystictrunks said:


> Yea, if it's a good product *I could care less*.


Heathen 




Failbot9000


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 17, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Heathen



As a consumer I couldn't care less about who makes what. As long as it's a quality product there's nothing to complain about. Besides new minds putting a spin on an established idea or continuing it has been a part of entertainment for an incredibly long time.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jul 17, 2009)

Thats not the way it works for me with MG, for other franchises, yes maybe I'll take it, but with MG it should live and die with Kojima, when he pulls the plug it should be over, one cant simply take ths over from Kojima, the only other person that ever had a grasp on Kojima's style died, so its utterly pointless anyway.

Look what happened last time, we got NES Metal Gear.

Some works are just destined for one person, simple as that.


----------



## The Boss (Jul 17, 2009)

*Tachi:* YES PLZ. 

*mystictrunks*: No one can make MGS games but Kojima. If Kojima no longer makes MGS I can assure you it will not have that Kojima feel to it. MGS is unique.. and if Kojima was taken away from it... the game will lose that uniqueness. This whole "I dun give a shit who directs Blank as long as it's good" only works with general trends and such. Now.. come into the light. Raiden stars will show you the way.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jul 17, 2009)

I cant believe how badly my star is being pimped


----------



## The Boss (Jul 17, 2009)

WE RIKE THE STARZ.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 17, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Thats not the way it works for me with MG, for other franchises, yes maybe I'll take it, but with MG it should live and die with Kojima, when he pulls the plug it should be over, one cant simply take ths over from Kojima, the only other person that ever had a grasp on Kojima's style died, so its utterly pointless anyway.
> 
> *Look what happened last time, we got NES Metal Gear.*
> 
> Some works are just destined for one person, simple as that.



Completely different time period, Kojima had no involvement in that project as well, where he is somewhat involved in this one. Metal gear was also not seen as one of the pinnacles of gaming at that time while it is now. Konami is a studio filled with many talented people who know how to produce great games, especially the Kojima Productions team, there's nothing to worry about. At worst MGS:R will be an above average game if the track record of Kojima Prodctions is any indication.



Godjima said:


> *Tachi:*
> 
> *mystictrunks*: No one can make MGS games but Kojima. If Kojima no longer makes MGS I can assure you it will not have that Kojima feel to it. MGS is unique.. and if Kojima was taken away from it... the game will lose that uniqueness. This whole "I dun give a shit who directs Blank as long as it's good" only works with general trends and such. Now.. come into the light. Raiden stars will show you the way.


Believing that only one person can make a franchise is a little silly. Kojima may be the creator of the series but he isn't the only person who can do it justice. I believe his role in the GBC Metal Gear title was the same as it is now and that game turned out to be one of the better games on the platform.


----------



## The Boss (Jul 17, 2009)

Fuck.. I've been ignored..  .... NO U!


----------



## Tachikoma (Jul 17, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> Completely different time period, Kojima had no involvement in that project as well, where he is somewhat involved in this one. Metal gear was also not seen as one of the pinnacles of gaming at that time while it is now. Konami is a studio filled with many talented people who know how to produce great games, especially the Kojima Productions team, there's nothing to worry about. At worst MGS:R will be an above average game if the track record of Kojima Prodctions is any indication.


Those talented guys should make a new IP of their own then. Kojima IS metal gear, this is one of the rare instances where a director is tied in so deep to a game, that it will cease to be a true metal gear game when he quits. You will find an overwhelming majority of fans will tell you they aren't interested unless Kojima is at the helm.

Some games go above the mere level of "entertainment product", no one gives an ass if the Halo/Killzone and to a lesser degree Final Fantasy directors change, cause it was never works you could tell the director poured his soul into. 

It's indicitive of the man and his passion that if one of his three most revered works, Policenauts, Snatcher, Metal Gear ever fall into the hands of any other director, fans will ignore and ragequit the series.

Go here Page 10 i'm a member there, you'll get a good idea of what the fans think and find out why Metal Gear isnt simple a "product" to be shilled.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 17, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Those talented guys should make a new IP of their own then. Kojima IS metal gear, this is one of the rare instances where a director is tied in so deep to a game, that it will cease to be a true metal gear game when he quits. You will find an overwhelming majority of fans will tell you they aren't interested unless Kojima is at the helm.
> 
> Some games go above the mere level of "entertainment product", no one gives an ass if the Halo/Killzone and to a lesser degree Final Fantasy directors change, cause it was never works you could tell the director poured his soul into.
> 
> ...



So it has a hardcore fanbase that will ignore* everything the creator has no hand in. This does not mean the majority of the MGS fanbase feels this way about Kojima and MGS. MGS has become an iconic series with an incredibly large and diverse fanbase ranging from those hardcore fans who will drop the series if the director changes to those who just see the MGS name as a seal of quality the way others view the Zelda or Final Fantasy names. The hardcore fanbase is simply a very vocal minority.

On the team starting up a new ip I don't see the point of that. They are a part of Metal Gear series, if not for them the MGS titles wouldn't be what they are. They also likely know that the Kojima name alone will not allow them commercial success, even if the title is outstanding, which limits the scope of a new IP.


*They will still play, possibly buy, or at the very least watch videos of the title.


----------



## Big Boss (Jul 17, 2009)

I lol'd when Kojima took over Peace Walker after he said he'd only watch over it. He really can't move on lol. At least he said it would be MGS5 class game.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jul 17, 2009)

We have a totally different philosophy on gaming it seems Mystic, you seem to see it more as a product that an artists work (only some qualify though). 

We will never see eye to eye.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 17, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> We have a totally different philosophy on gaming it seems Mystic, you seem to see it more as a product that an artists work (only some qualify though).
> 
> We will never see eye to eye.



Video games are, or can be, both an art-form and an entertainment product similar to movies and plays. The directors and writers are important but everyone from the costume workers to the special effects guys to the actors are major contributors to the project making it something more than just the directors/writers vision or at the very least making their vision something worth your time. I believe that Kojima Productions is a team filled with people who know what they're doing, respect the vanilla MGS series enough to not do something terrible on purpose, and have enough experience with it to make a fantastic game that while not the same as the Kojima installments will be good in its own way.


----------



## The Boss (Jul 17, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> Believing that only one person can make a franchise is a little silly. Kojima may be the creator of the series but he isn't the only person who can do it justice. I believe his role in the GBC Metal Gear title was the same as it is now and that game turned out to be one of the better games on the platform.



I think you are missing the point here. I am sure other people could make the game as exciting as Kojima does.. but it will lose the humor(the heart of MGS), and a lot of little details. I mean there could be funny stuff in the game, but it wouldn't be the same as Kojima's humor. Maybe one day when someone fucks up something you love you will understand.


----------



## Big Boss (Jul 17, 2009)

Humor isn't the heart of MGS. I think I only laughed once in MGS4 which was when Otacon told Snake to switch discs.

Gameplay and story is the heart of Metal Gear.


----------



## The Boss (Jul 17, 2009)

Big Boss said:


> Humor isn't the heart of MGS. I think I only laughed once in MGS4 which was when Otacon told Snake to switch discs.
> 
> Gameplay and story is the heart of Metal Gear.



Wow you lack humor. Every MGS trailer Kojima shows has humor. What are you watching.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 17, 2009)

Godjima said:


> I think you are missing the point here. I am sure other people could make the game as exciting as Kojima does.. but it will lose the humor(the heart of MGS), and a lot of little details. I mean there could be funny stuff in the game, but it wouldn't be the same as Kojima's humor. Maybe one day when someone fucks up something you love you will understand.



Humor isn't something only Kojima knows about. . .


----------



## Memos (Jul 17, 2009)

I think the MGS games have a very particular sense of humour which isn't really something that anyone can bring to it just by watching what Kojima did.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jul 17, 2009)

Claiming the heart of MG is humor is just laughable.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 17, 2009)

MGS humor is not really special

anybody could think up the disc changing joke in MGS4


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 17, 2009)

How can anyone not laugh when Raiden was being pissed on in MGS2?


----------



## Big Boss (Jul 17, 2009)

He was pissed on?


----------



## The Boss (Jul 17, 2009)

The fuck... you guys are making me Rage. IMO Humor is a HUGE part of the MGS series. What kind of MGS games are you guys playing.. How many fucking games can make you laugh like MGS did..


----------



## Big Boss (Jul 17, 2009)

More than one.


----------



## The Boss (Jul 17, 2009)

Big Boss said:


> He was pissed on?



GTFO. You dun deserve the tittle Big Boss.



Big Boss said:


> More than one.



and explain plox.


----------



## Big Boss (Jul 17, 2009)

Haha, I honestly don't remember anyone being peed on in MGS2.

Then again, if anyone is gonna be peed on it's Raiden. He's into that homo shit.


----------



## The Boss (Jul 17, 2009)

Big Boss said:


> Haha, I honestly don't remember anyone being peed on in MGS2.


At first I was like.. ...



Big Boss said:


> Then again, if anyone is gonna be peed on it's Raiden. He's into that homo shit.


.....and then I .



edit: Delete plox?


----------



## Big Boss (Jul 17, 2009)

lol, I'm just trying to piss you off


----------



## The Boss (Jul 17, 2009)

Big Boss said:


> lol, I'm just trying to piss you off



Change your sig plox. :ho


----------



## Big Boss (Jul 17, 2009)

We've went over this.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 17, 2009)

Godjima said:


> The fuck... you guys are making me Rage. IMO Humor is a HUGE part of the MGS series. What kind of MGS games are you guys playing.. How many fucking games can make you laugh like MGS did..



Hundreds                        .


----------



## The Boss (Jul 17, 2009)

Big Boss said:


> We've went over this.


Yeah, so Sig it. :ho 



mystictrunks said:


> Hundreds                        .


Name them.


----------



## geG (Jul 17, 2009)

Toua said:


> Claiming the heart of MG is humor is just laughable.



Perhaps... humorous?


----------



## Vault (Jul 17, 2009)

MGS is a funny game ?  

Im missing something here


----------



## Yang Wenli (Jul 17, 2009)

There's plenty of humor in the MGS series. It's not obvious, though - you might have to go out of your way to find it- (MGS2 Locker rooms, codec conversations, Johnny etc.) It's definitely a part of the franchise.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 17, 2009)

Godjima said:


> Name them.



Sam & Max: Hit The Road
Sam & Max: Season 1 Episode 1
Sam & Max: Season 1 Episode 2
Sam & Max: Season 1 Episode 3
Sam & Max: Season 1 Episode 4
Sam & Max: Season 1 Episode 5
Sam & Max: Season 1 Episode 6
Sam & Max: Season 2 Episode 1
Sam & Max: Season 2 Episode 2
Sam & Max: Season 2 Episode 3
Sam & Max: Season 2 Episode 4
Sam & Max: Season 2 Episode 5
GTA: Vice City
GTA: San Andreas
Disgaea 1
Disgaea 2
Disgaea 3
Prinny: Can I Really be The Hero?
Makai Kingdom
Conker's Bad Furday
Brave fencer Musashi
Final Fantasy V
Final fantasy IX
Final Fantasy VII
God Hand
Viewtiful Joe
Vietiful Joe 2
Mega Man Legends
Mega Man Legends 2
The Mis-Adventures of Tron Bonne
Ratchet and Clank
Ratchet and Clank: Going Commando
Ratchet and Clank: Up Your Arsenal
Sly Cooper
Sly Cooper 2
Sly Cooper 3
Jak and daxter
Jak 2
Jak 3
Spyro
Spyro 2
Crash Bandicoot 3
Gex
Gex 2
Gex 3
Fallout 1
Fallout 2
Fallout 3
Duke Nukem 3D
The secret Of Monkey Island
Monkey Island 2
Curse of Monkey island
Escape from Monkey Island
Tales Of Monkey Island
Persona 3
Persona 4
Mario RPG
Paper Mario
Paper Mario 2
Super Paper Mario
Mario and Luigi: Super Star Saga
Mario and Luigi: Partners in Time
Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story
Full Throttle
Grim Fandango
Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney
Phoenix Wright: Justice For All
Phoenix Wright: Trials and Tribulations
Apollo Justice: Ace Attorney
Dead Rising
Star Ocean 2
GTA 4
Wario Ware
Wario Ware: Twisted
Wario Ware: Smooth Moves
Wario Ware: Touched
Final Fantasy VI
Incredible Crisis
Earthworm Jim
Earthworm Jim 2
KOTOR
KOTOR 2
The Typing Of The Dead
Hour Of The Dead: Overkill
Lunar: Silver Star Story
Lunar 2: Eternal Blue
Mad World
No More Heroes
Skullmonkeys
Rising Zan
Leisure Suit Larry
Banjo Kazooie
Banjo Tooie
Banjo and Kazooie: Nuts & Bolts
Clayfighter
Serious Sam
Harvey Birdman: Attorney At Law
Earthbound
Mother 3
Katamari Damacy
We Love Katamari
Beautiful Katamari
Rhapsody: A Musical Adventure
Portal
Boogerman
Oddworld
Shadow Hearts 1
Shadow Hearts 2


ETC.


----------



## Vault (Jul 17, 2009)

Yes God Hand's humour >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> MGS any day :rofl


----------



## The Boss (Jul 17, 2009)

Vault said:


> MGS is a funny game ?
> 
> Im missing something here


The fuck... this is the part I dislike most about MGS fans.  



mystictrunks said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's quite the list you got there.  but again you are missing the point. Our conversation ends here.


----------



## Vault (Jul 17, 2009)

Care to explain Jima


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jul 17, 2009)

Nah, I know what Godjima's on about. Amusing codec things, the idea of the cardboard box etc. Plus the in-jokes in the game are best told by the creator of the series, they probably wouldn't work as well knowing that it's someone else making the reference to the first game or whatever game in the series.

If you want to lol hard, don't bother with video games as it will undoubtedly be an inferior medium for comedy than the others like live stand-up, TV, radio w/e.


----------



## The Boss (Jul 17, 2009)

Vault said:


> Care to explain Jima


Dun troll me..  I take MGS very seriously.  



erictheking said:


> Nah, I know what Godjima's on about. Amusing codec things, the idea of the cardboard box etc. Plus the in-jokes in the game are best told by the creator of the series, they probably wouldn't work as well knowing that it's someone else making the reference to the first game or whatever game in the series.


Finally someone who knows where the fuck they are and whats the fuck is going on. 


... and you guys call yourself MGS fans.  unacceptable.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jul 17, 2009)

He has a point about Disgaea


----------



## Jon Snow (Jul 17, 2009)

Godjima said:


> The fuck... you guys are making me Rage. IMO Humor is a HUGE part of the MGS series. What kind of MGS games are you guys playing.. How many fucking games can make you laugh like MGS did..


What people are calling you out on is the fact that you called it the _heart_ of MG, not that it doesn't have any humor. Aren't you American? Can't you read?


Godjima said:


> ... and you guys call yourself MGS fans.  unacceptable.



Real fans call themselves MG fans, not MGS.


----------



## The Boss (Jul 17, 2009)

Toua said:


> What people are calling you out on is the fact that you called it the _heart_ of MG, not that it doesn't have any humor. Aren't you American? Can't you read?
> 
> Real fans call themselves MG fans, not MGS.



I think you need to get laid.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jul 17, 2009)

I know you just got owned.


----------



## Memos (Jul 17, 2009)

Oh....it's Toua.....

/looks for the exit


----------



## The Boss (Jul 17, 2009)

OH NOES I got pwn by Gay fox.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jul 18, 2009)

I am disappoint.

The last 2 pages


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 18, 2009)

Godjima said:


> The fuck... you guys are making me Rage. IMO Humor is a HUGE part of the MGS series. What kind of MGS games are you guys playing.. How many fucking games can make you laugh like MGS did..



I never knew you were a comic.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jul 18, 2009)

Kojima's humour and in-jokes and references to his other series ingame is a big deal.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 18, 2009)

MGS has humour, but it's not geared toward humour compared to games like, for instance, Monkey Island.

"Look! A three-headed monkey!"


----------



## Big Boss (Jul 18, 2009)

It's not a big deal. I could easily do without the Johnny jokes.


----------



## Memos (Jul 18, 2009)

Big Boss said:


> It's not a big deal. I could easily do without the Johnny jokes.



Remind me again which _Metal Gear_ games you've played.


----------



## Big Boss (Jul 18, 2009)

One through four.


----------



## Memos (Jul 18, 2009)

Better than last time when you had only played MGS3.


----------



## Big Boss (Jul 18, 2009)

When have I ever said that?


----------



## Memos (Jul 18, 2009)

It was after your name change where someone said you shouldn't have that name if you haven't played certain MGS games.


----------



## Big Boss (Jul 18, 2009)

MGS3 was the first MGS game I played. It was the first MGS that I hadn't beaten until a few weeks after it came out on the PSN. I had a dreamcast instead of a PS1.


----------



## The Boss (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 20, 2009)

*CRUH. . . CRAB BATTLE.*


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jul 20, 2009)

*UNLEASH THE POWER OF GAR ' RAIDEN*


----------



## Tachikoma (Jul 21, 2009)

Is it naked cartwheel time?


----------



## Jon Snow (Jul 21, 2009)

Metal Gear and Metal Gear 2: Solid Snake that comes with MGS3: Subsistence first, PLEASE.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jul 21, 2009)

Metal Gear on NES =! Metal Gear


----------



## Big Boss (Jul 21, 2009)

Actually, MGS2 was the first I played, but didn't really think anything of it until I beat MGS3 and came back to it.


----------



## The Boss (Jul 21, 2009)

MGS3 for this cumdumpster.


----------



## Big Boss (Jul 21, 2009)

Who u talkin' 2 cockwasher?


----------



## The Boss (Jul 21, 2009)

Im talking to you Big Boss.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jul 21, 2009)

You started on MGS3, Shoko?


----------



## Big Boss (Jul 21, 2009)

Oh ok_               ._


edit : reinforcements:ho


----------



## The Boss (Jul 21, 2009)

Toua said:


> You started on MGS3, Shoko?


I though I told you that? 



Big Boss said:


> Oh ok_               ._
> edit : reinforcements:ho


----------



## Jon Snow (Jul 21, 2009)

YOU STARTED ON MGS3 SHOKO


----------



## The Boss (Jul 21, 2009)

Toua said:


> YOU STARTED ON MGS3 SHOKO


I told you that a while ago didn't I?  I probably know about about MGS then most ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) in here anyways.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jul 21, 2009)

You probably do, with me as the only exception 

Real men started with the MGS1 DEMO.


----------



## The Boss (Jul 21, 2009)

Whatever you say Gay Fox..  I guess I am not a real man then.


----------



## Big Boss (Jul 21, 2009)

Godjima said:


> I told you that a while ago didn't I?  I probably know about about MGS then most ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) in here anyways.


----------



## The Boss (Jul 21, 2009)

You make me lol Big Boss. You are not a challenge for me.


----------



## Memos (Jul 21, 2009)

This is getting all hot and bothered...

Toua, I honestly don't know how much you know, but I know that you don't know more than me on the MGS games.

Godjima, you know nothing :ho


----------



## The Boss (Jul 21, 2009)

A challenger appears?


----------



## Memos (Jul 21, 2009)

No. I am not here to challenge those so beneath me


----------



## The Boss (Jul 21, 2009)

Even I'm not worthy enough for Memos-sama..  

/wrist


----------



## Memos (Jul 21, 2009)

I would never even think of challenging you.


----------



## Big Boss (Jul 21, 2009)

Godjima said:


> You make me lol Big Boss. You are not a challenge for me.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 21, 2009)

I don't get it.


----------



## Memos (Jul 21, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> I don't get it.



What don't you get?


----------



## Jon Snow (Jul 21, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> This is getting all hot and bothered...
> 
> Toua, I honestly don't know how much you know, but I know that you don't know more than me on the MGS games.
> 
> Godjima, you know nothing :ho



What the fuck is this?


----------



## The Boss (Jul 21, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> I would never even think of challenging you.


Am I not even worthy to be considered? 

   


			
				Comic Book Guy  said:
			
		

> I don't get it.


Get back in your kitchen. 



Toua said:


> What the fuck is this?


----------



## Memos (Jul 21, 2009)

Toua said:


> What the fuck is this?



What don't you get?


----------



## Big Boss (Jul 21, 2009)

> ★ Last Man Standing ★


I thought you were a woman. Or is there no one certain of that?


----------



## Memos (Jul 21, 2009)

Big Boss said:


> I thought you were a woman. Or is there no one certain of that?



I thought you were a robot....


----------



## Big Boss (Jul 21, 2009)

You can thank Dr. Light for changing that.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jul 21, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> What don't you get?



The part where you claimed to have more knowledge on MG than me.


----------



## The Boss (Jul 21, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> I thought you were a robot....



We has a WINNER WINNER CHICKEN DINNER!


----------



## Memos (Jul 21, 2009)

Toua said:


> The part where you claimed to have more knowledge on MG than me.


Learn to read....


Godjima said:


> We has a WINNER WINNER CHICKEN DINNER!





Where's mah sammich!!


----------



## Big Boss (Jul 21, 2009)

Nothing was misunderstood.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jul 21, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Learn to read....



I just did. It still says exactly what I said it said.


----------



## Memos (Jul 21, 2009)

Toua said:


> I just did. It still says exactly what I said it said.



You must learn more of the ways of the force, young padawan.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jul 21, 2009)

MGS is a sub category of MG, so my knowledge of MG, which includes MGS, is superior to yours.


----------



## Memos (Jul 21, 2009)

No. Just no.....HAAAHAHHAHAHHAAA!!!!


----------



## Jon Snow (Jul 21, 2009)

Have you played MG and MG2?


----------



## Memos (Jul 21, 2009)

No, I haven't.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jul 21, 2009)

It's settled then.

Me > you


----------



## The Boss (Jul 21, 2009)

Interesting convo.


----------



## Memos (Jul 21, 2009)

Toua said:


> It's settled then.
> 
> Me > you


----------



## The Boss (Jul 21, 2009)

I smell defeated on Gay Fox's part. :ho


----------



## Jon Snow (Jul 21, 2009)

Now you guys are just spouting shit.


----------



## Memos (Jul 21, 2009)

Toua said:


> Now you guys are just spouting shit.



It's our little homage to you.


----------



## The Boss (Jul 21, 2009)

Spouting shit...?? But thats where the cock goes into? Isn't it?


----------



## Rika (Jul 22, 2009)

Lulz @ convos


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 22, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> No, I haven't.





Toua said:


> It's settled then.
> 
> Me > you






Toua said:


> Now you guys are just spouting shit.



All utterly pointless if both discussors are unargueable. 

C & D your childish posting and continue on with the thread's discussion.


----------



## Memos (Jul 22, 2009)

"Shion" said:


> All utterly pointless if both discussors are unargueable.
> 
> C & D your childish posting and continue on with the thread's discussion.



Awesome. Let's discuss _Rising_.


----------



## The Boss (Jul 22, 2009)

Raiden is gonna be in Rising.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jul 22, 2009)

Me and Shoko's boners are rising.


----------



## The Boss (Jul 22, 2009)

Mine's harder than trigonometry though.


----------



## Hentai (Jul 22, 2009)

I just came


----------



## The Boss (Jul 22, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> I just came



You too huh...... ?


----------



## Hentai (Jul 22, 2009)

Godjima said:


> You too huh...... ?



Yes


----------



## The Boss (Jul 22, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> Yes



Excellent.


----------



## Prowler (Jul 22, 2009)

*Raiden? No solid Snake? Fuck.
Well, hope it's good*


----------



## The Boss (Jul 22, 2009)

^ Where have you been.  This is old news. BELIEVE IT.


----------



## Prowler (Jul 22, 2009)

*Metal Gear can be fun with Raiden, but Solid Snake is always more badass  

I guess I will end up buying it in the end for XBOX. Metal Gear is always Metal Gear hehe.  *


----------



## The Boss (Jul 22, 2009)

^ Go make me a sammich.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jul 22, 2009)

hey guys hats going on here?


----------



## Vault (Jul 23, 2009)

Yes i hate the fact its Raiden not Big boss 

Although peace walker looks amazing on the psp


----------



## Big Boss (Jul 23, 2009)

Rising should have been on the PSP imo. I didn't like the aiming in Portable Ops.


----------



## The Boss (Jul 23, 2009)

GTFO BITCHES. 

Raiden >>> All


----------



## Vault (Jul 23, 2009)

Big Boss > all


----------



## Big Boss (Jul 23, 2009)

Word to your mother.


----------



## Vault (Jul 23, 2009)

Kenshin  for taking that username


----------



## The Boss (Jul 23, 2009)

He doesn't deserve the name.


----------



## Vault (Jul 23, 2009)

Ita i agree  i deserve such honor


----------



## Big Boss (Jul 23, 2009)

Females don't deserve to play video games.


----------



## Vault (Jul 23, 2009)

HAhahahahaa 

I didnt see that coming


----------



## Jon Snow (Jul 23, 2009)

Vault said:


> Ita i agree  i deserve such honor


Wrong


Big Boss said:


> Females don't deserve to play video games.


Truth


----------



## Big Boss (Jul 23, 2009)

I was considering Jack Bauer as my user name but I'll save it for when 24 comes back on.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jul 23, 2009)

You're actually comparing Jack Bauer to Big Boss?


----------



## The Boss (Jul 23, 2009)

Big Boss said:


> Females don't deserve to play video games.


----------



## Vault (Jul 23, 2009)

Toua said:


> You're actually comparing Jack Bauer to Big Boss?



Oh fuck off 

Sometimes your elitism pisses me off


----------



## Jon Snow (Jul 23, 2009)

You can't compare some post-2000 noob to a legend that began in 1987.


----------



## The Boss (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## Tachikoma (Jul 23, 2009)

Shoko, lets go make us some tea and play metal gear portable ops :3


----------



## Big Boss (Jul 23, 2009)

Toua said:


> You're actually comparing Jack Bauer to Big Boss?


Yessir_                     ._


----------



## The Boss (Jul 23, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Shoko, lets go make us some tea and play metal gear portable ops :3



 Green Tea with Raiden in it?


----------



## Vault (Jul 23, 2009)

so the older something is the better, i will play your shitty games 

Bond > Snake


----------



## Tachikoma (Jul 23, 2009)

Godjima said:


> Green Tea with Raiden in it?


----------



## Memos (Jul 23, 2009)

Captain Caveman >>> Bond.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jul 23, 2009)

Arresting Amoeba > All.


----------



## Memos (Jul 23, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Arresting Amoeba > All.



Meteorite which carried life to earth >>> Tachi


----------



## Vault (Jul 23, 2009)

Plankton pwns all 

Now moving on


----------



## The Boss (Jul 23, 2009)

Excellent.

RAIDEN >>>> ALL


----------



## Memos (Jul 23, 2009)

Vault said:


> Plankton pwns all
> 
> Now moving on



I don't think what you think plankton is actually plankton.

Also, Whales >>> Plankton

---

So much spam.

Did you guys hear about how you'll be able to control Drebin's monkey at certain points?


----------



## The Boss (Jul 23, 2009)

^ Really? Why would anyone want to be a naked monkey? 

 - Cock goes where?


----------



## Memos (Jul 23, 2009)

Well, it's a funny monkey and it can also do that smoking trick from MGS1 to see infra-red.


----------



## The Boss (Jul 23, 2009)

Link me to the Sauce I want to read.


----------



## Vault (Jul 23, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> I don't think what you think plankton is actually plankton.
> 
> Also, Whales >>> Plankton
> 
> ...



Yes i know what plankton is  and you win with the whales comment though  

I also want the sauce


----------



## Memos (Jul 23, 2009)

I don't have it anymore because it was on my other computer.


----------



## Hentai (Jul 23, 2009)

I found a Copy of the Original MGS1 for PS1 today, since i didnt have it i had to buy it


----------



## The Boss (Jul 23, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> I don't have it anymore because it was on my other computer.






Kyuubi no Youko said:


> I found a Copy of the Original MGS1 for PS1 today, since i didnt have it i had to buy it



... I want it.


----------



## Hentai (Jul 23, 2009)

Well the one i got was preowned, or was it from the Game renting? 

But whatever, they point is, you have to look up in stores for preowned games.


----------



## The Boss (Jul 23, 2009)

I did.. they only have VR missions. Maybe I should get that. :ho


----------



## Hentai (Jul 23, 2009)

Godjima said:


> I did.. they only have VR missions. Maybe I should get that. :ho



LOL forget that


I want Castlevania Symphony of the Night for PS1, i would kill for it


----------



## The Boss (Jul 23, 2009)

Yeah,, but I still want the VR mission. It's like.. only $22 ..


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jul 23, 2009)

My copy was new


----------



## Undaunted (Jul 23, 2009)

Is it worth getting the PS3 just for this game, Bluray, and Internet Browser? I used to play MGS (I or II, not sure which) all the time.


----------



## Memos (Jul 23, 2009)

Undaunted said:


> Is it worth getting the PS3 just for this game, Bluray, and Internet Browser? I used to play MGS (I or II, not sure which) all the time.



The PS3 is great as a Blu-Ray player but it isn't worth it for any one game, though MGS4 is one of the best games on the PS3. Only get a PS3 if you are either crazy about Blu-Ray or are looking forward to some of the other PS3 games.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jul 23, 2009)

I agree with the above post; assuming you [Undaunted] were talking about MGS4 and not MGS: Rising which is multiplatform. I use my PS3 console a lot for Blu-rays and as a media server for general video playback, but I primarily bought it for the range of games that I thought I would want. Loved MGS4.

Re: MGS on PS1, I would've thought everyone here owns that game already. I still have both my copies.


----------



## The Boss (Jul 23, 2009)

Undaunted said:


> Is it worth getting the PS3 just for this game, Bluray, and Internet Browser? I used to play MGS (I or II, not sure which) all the time.



The stalking doesn't end....


----------



## Undaunted (Jul 23, 2009)

It's not really stalking if it's not intentional.


----------



## The Boss (Jul 23, 2009)

Lies....


----------



## Undaunted (Jul 23, 2009)

I saw a picture of Raiden. 

That's why I came here.


----------



## The Boss (Jul 23, 2009)

You mean you saw my sig..  


Raiden >> All


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 27, 2009)

Undaunted said:


> Is it worth getting the PS3 just for this game, Bluray, and Internet Browser? I used to play MGS (I or II, not sure which) all the time.



You already have an internet browser, you can find Blu-Ray players for less than $100 and if you really want to play one game buy the console.


----------



## IzumoX (Jul 28, 2009)

I'll be getting this game for PS3...I hope it doesn't ruin my love for old Jack.
..I doubt it'll stop me buying those nifty MGS:4 figurines though...:ho


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 28, 2009)

Fable said:


> I want Castlevania Symphony of the Night for PS1, i would kill for it



! !


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 28, 2009)

I want.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jul 29, 2009)

For those who want to listen to Raiden at work I have prepared a tasty meal
just for you: Narutoizcool


----------



## The Boss (Jul 29, 2009)

* faps                       *


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 29, 2009)

So, do you guys know how this game will be played??

Will it play like any MGS game or will it have a different style of gameplay?


----------



## Vault (Jul 29, 2009)

Its not tactical espionage its lightning bolt action


----------



## The Boss (Jul 29, 2009)

^ Only God knows.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jul 29, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> ! !



You GTFO of this thread, troll


----------



## The Boss (Jul 30, 2009)

I fucking love Metal Gear.


----------



## Big Boss (Jul 30, 2009)

Metal Gear Solid : Rising (PS3, 360, PC) is such a great game that it makes me scream out relevant things such as cats having spiked penises.


----------



## Big Boss (Aug 2, 2009)

Today is a sad day. As you may or may not know, my brother had submerged my Playstation Portable in water little over a month ago. But the sadness returned moments ago when I laid my eyes upon the sole Metal Gear Solid title I had yet to play : Portable Ops. Not to be confused for PO+. This was the true one. It even had the EU artwork. 

I don't know what to do guys 

Do I just buy it? It's relatively cheap and I think I can take my cousin's PSP for a few weeks to play it. Or should I just pick it up and hope that Sony actually has a UMD transfer center for the Go! ?

I'm lost guys, I need guidance.


----------



## Jon Snow (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm actually in the same position as you, well, only that I've never owned a PSP.

The game itself is cheap though, so it shouldn't hit you that hard.


----------



## Memos (Aug 2, 2009)

Buy it......


----------



## Jon Snow (Aug 2, 2009)

Isn't that a convincing statement, Mr. Kusufag


----------



## Big Boss (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm gonna go buy it right now actually. BRB


----------



## Memos (Aug 2, 2009)

Toua said:


> Isn't that a convincing statement, Mr. Kusufag



Yeah, I guess it was


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 2, 2009)

Congrats on wasting money on a PSP game.


----------



## Big Boss (Aug 2, 2009)

Just bought it for 80 dirhams that's $25 US. Awesome-ness.


----------



## Jon Snow (Aug 2, 2009)

Congratulations, you've supported Konami.


----------



## Dante10 (Aug 2, 2009)

Any Gameplay footage yet?


----------



## xingzup19 (Aug 2, 2009)

Big Boss said:


> Just bought it for 80 dirhams that's $25 US. Awesome-ness.



What gaming outlets do they have in Dubai? Assuming that's where you are.


----------



## Kathutet (Aug 2, 2009)

I hope it will have that special gun (forgot the name) which has a 33% possibility of creating a tornado in open places. I can't get enough of blowing away those pathetic PMC ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) with a whirlwind of masculinity 

Also gathering supplies is very easy that way


----------



## Dante10 (Aug 2, 2009)

Kenneth said:


> I hope it will have that special gun (forgot the name) which has a 33% possibility of creating a tornado in open places. I can't get enough of blowing away those pathetic PMC ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) with a whirlwind of masculinity
> 
> Also gathering supplies is very easy that way



Your that guy that tired to gather an army.


Yeah its the Tanegashima rifle good shit.

I doubt it would make it into MGR. They might just make some newer more CQC type weopons. Raiden doesn't use guns anymore, I think we'll see a more CQC focused game.


----------



## Kathutet (Aug 2, 2009)

Dante10 said:


> Your that guy that tired to gather an army.
> 
> 
> Yeah its the Tanegashima rifle good shit.
> ...


I was successful until a few ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) started to complain. Then I had it deleted myself 

650 replies in less than 24 hours, almost topped the CBC 

I love that gun to death. Takes a while to reload, but if used well there's no need to use any weapon anymore. The cinematics are also very funny  (it can even take down helicopters and shit )

True, and I expect to see epic CQC moves, maybe that interrogation method from MGS3? IMO, MGS3's interaction was >>>>>> MGS4's. Man I called everyone on the codec just to have a laugh or to get info. I remember than the more you called the person, the more pictures became available of them in the codec. Sigint's 'shit dream' made me lol so hard, too.


----------



## Dante10 (Aug 2, 2009)

Kenneth said:


> I was successful until a few ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) started to complain. Then I had it deleted myself
> 
> 650 replies in less than 24 hours, almost topped the CBC
> 
> ...



I wanna see interrogation come back, but its doubtful. It seems like they want to make Raiden an unstoppable whirlwind of destruction in close quaters.

After you kill all the wolves after fighting Crying Wolf. Octacon's expression was hilarious.


----------



## Big Boss (Aug 2, 2009)

xingzup19 said:


> What gaming outlets do they have in Dubai? Assuming that's where you are.


Yeah, I'm in Dubai for one more month. The malls have a electronics stores called Al Sharaf, which is like a respectable Best Buy type of store. Though when I was at Mall of the Emirates there were a few video gaming stores. I bought MGS from a outdoor market though.


----------



## Calm (Aug 2, 2009)

Has anyone here ever replayed the game because its so fun? and will anyone be getting Peacewalker for PSP?


----------



## Dante10 (Aug 3, 2009)

Im on my 3rd playthrough on Boss Extreme......... Talk about hard as hell.


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 3, 2009)

Crazy basterd. ^


----------



## Dante10 (Aug 3, 2009)

Yeah Im fucking crazy for it. I regret that I went into it with alot of optimism.  Only to have my feelings crushed. I'm currently on Act 2.


----------



## Jon Snow (Aug 3, 2009)

I've completed the game about 11 or 13 times, can't remember which one. Also got Big Boss emblem.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 3, 2009)

Im going to cry.. waiting for this game is.. :WOW


----------



## Dante10 (Aug 3, 2009)

The messed up part is that I heard rumors that Hideo is focusing on Peace Walker more than Rising. I hope they aren't true.


----------



## Vault (Aug 3, 2009)

^^ 

Lol its true


----------



## Big Boss (Aug 3, 2009)

It's not a rumor it's a quote. It's also good news for any MG fan.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 3, 2009)

Yes.... that is true.. but I still ahve hope for Rising. Peace Walker.. I can't wait.


----------



## Dante10 (Aug 3, 2009)

I guess it doesn't really matter. The MGS team should be able to pull it off even without Kojima.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 3, 2009)

Nothing will stand in the way..  Rising will be awesome. It HAS to be.. I need some new fap material..


----------



## cowboysfromhell (Aug 3, 2009)

I'll read hideo's mind right now. This game is going to be a sequel since raiden has a bandana. This is for the memory of snake. And the gameplay will be like Tenchu series.


----------



## Jon Snow (Aug 6, 2009)

Shoko sucks


----------



## The Boss (Aug 8, 2009)

Jon Snow said:


> Shoko sucks


Yeah, I heard she is gonna be the new love interest for Raiden in Rising. I'll have to see what she can do before I can say she sucks or not. With a name like that, she's gotta be fucking cash bro.


----------



## Jon Snow (Aug 8, 2009)

I can't believe that post was saved when all others got deleted


----------



## Big Boss (Aug 8, 2009)

My work


----------



## The Boss (Aug 8, 2009)

Only proves Shoko will be in Rising..


----------



## Jon Snow (Aug 8, 2009)

You're that fodder enemy killed in the first 5 minutes


----------



## The Boss (Aug 8, 2009)

At least I will be in it for 5 mins... What game will you appear in...? Thats right. None. Suck it dry Gay Fox. pek


----------



## Jon Snow (Aug 8, 2009)

Kenneth Baker.

Yeah. You just lost.

I was in MGS1, which makes whatever game you end up in worthless


----------



## Memos (Aug 8, 2009)

Was Birkin in MGS1?


----------



## narutosushi (Aug 8, 2009)

Considering MSG4 was for the ps3 and now MSG is going to all consoles I wonder if Halo will go to other consoles too. 
I'd love to play Halo Chronicles on PS3 considering i have one


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Aug 8, 2009)

I wonder if Snake will make some type of appearance in this game. Seriously, a MGS game without Snake is just weird, it wouldnt feel right.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Aug 8, 2009)

narutosushi said:


> Considering MSG4 was for the ps3 and now MSG is going to all consoles I wonder if Halo will go to other consoles too.
> I'd love to play Halo Chronicles on PS3 considering i have one



The Metal Gear property belongs to Konami so they can release games of it in whatever system they want, the Halo property belongs to Microsoft so there's 99.9% of chances you will never see a Halo game on the PS3!


----------



## Big Boss (Aug 9, 2009)

The Boss said:


> At least I will be in it for 5 mins... What game will you appear in...? Thats right. None. Suck it dry Gay Fox. pek





> The Boss


Aww shit


----------



## Jon Snow (Aug 9, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Was Birkin in MGS1?



Kenneth was in MGS


----------



## Kokaku (Aug 9, 2009)

My expectations for this are pretty low.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 9, 2009)

Big Boss said:


> Aww shit


Thats right. You're my bitch now. 



Kokaku said:


> My expectations for this are pretty low.


GTFO.


----------



## Kokaku (Aug 9, 2009)

Day 1 E3 :New Metal Gear announced
Fuuuuck Yeah 

Day 2 E3 : Peace Walker announced 
  


After E3 : The reality sets in
"Metal Gear Rising will not have Kojima at the helm"
-Hype rising more like hype deep sea diving. 

"Metal Gear Peace Walker will be the true sequel to MGS4"
-Digs out PSP, kisses it, and cuddles with it like a long lost lover.


----------



## Memos (Aug 9, 2009)

I smell a dupe without a PSP.


----------



## Jon Snow (Aug 9, 2009)

Be quiet Kusushitstain

He's absolutely right.

Peace Walker >>>>> Rising


----------



## Memos (Aug 9, 2009)

Jon Snow said:


> Be quiet Kusushitstain
> 
> He's absolutely right.
> 
> Peace Walker >>>>> Rising



You would think he was right.


----------



## Jon Snow (Aug 9, 2009)

I know he is right.


----------



## Big Boss (Aug 9, 2009)

He's definitely right.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 9, 2009)

Rising is going to make people fap moar than Penis Walker... and i think we can all agree on this.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 9, 2009)

I agree

its time to kick out that arrogant bastard of a kojima :ho


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 9, 2009)

Both are filler. Everyone is waiting for MGS5. Hopefully with more Kojima involvement than ever before. [noparse][/noparse]


----------



## Big Boss (Aug 9, 2009)

There isn't going to be a Metal Gear Solid 5, and Peace Walker could be on the Gameboy Color and it would still be better than Rising.


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 9, 2009)

But Rising is going to be the best MGS game since 3.


----------



## Big Boss (Aug 9, 2009)

At least someone agrees with me that MGS3 was the best one.


----------



## Dante10 (Aug 9, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> But Rising is going to be the best MGS game since 3.



Yeah but Hideo isn't even working on it.... So what does that tell you? He rather work on a PSP game WTF?


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 9, 2009)

Dante10 said:


> Yeah but Hideo isn't even working on it.... So what does that tell you? He rather work on a PSP game WTF?



That we'll finally get a fresh take on the series.


----------



## Dante10 (Aug 9, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> That we'll finally get a fresh take on the series.



Hideo brought humor and a great story to his game. Metal Gear has one of the most complex stories in video game history, and its all thanks to Hideo. The man's storytelling is what made MGS, MGS. The fact he doesn't wanna work on Rising and rather work on a PSP game scares me.

I don't get what you mean by fresh. I see this game focusing less on stealth and more on action if you ask me. I guess its fresh if you want something different.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 9, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> That we'll finally get a fresh take on the series.


Except it's not Metal Gear if Hideo's not behind it. 

Not that I'm unsatisfied with the four MGS games as they are, but he knows he can improve (in several ways to be fair) so I hope to see yet another new, proper instalment of a MGS game from him. I don't want to see a 'fresh take' on the series, as far as I'm concerned (along with many other staunch fans) there's nothing broken in the formula of the first 4 games to fix. The rest of KP can make a new IP.


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 9, 2009)

Dante10 said:


> Hideo brought humor and a great story to his game. Metal Gear has one of the most complex stories in video game history, and its all thanks to Hideo. The man's storytelling is what made MGS, MGS. The fact he doesn't wanna work on Rising and rather work on a PSP game scares me.
> 
> I don't get what you mean by fresh. I see this game focusing less on stealth and more on action if you ask me. I guess its fresh if you want something different.



The thing is having one of the best stories in video game history isn't much of an accomplishment and plenty of guys are funny.


----------



## Dante10 (Aug 9, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> The thing is having one of the best stories in video game history isn't much of an accomplishment and plenty of guys are funny.



So you wouldn't want the guy who made the series what it is to do the next game? Without Hideo there is no MGS there is no getting past that.

That's not to say Rising won't be a good game. Since most of the team has done previous titles before.


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 9, 2009)

Dante10 said:


> So you wouldn't want the guy who made the series what it is to do the next game? Without Hideo there is no MGS there is no getting past that.
> 
> That's not to say Rising won't be a good game. Since most of the team has done previous titles before.



I don't care about who's directing the game as long as it's good.


----------



## Big Boss (Aug 10, 2009)

Seriously you guys, Kojima isn't the only guy in the world capable of carrying MGS.


----------



## Dante10 (Aug 10, 2009)

Big Boss said:


> Seriously you guys, Kojima isn't the only guy in the world capable of carrying MGS.



Didn't say that I rather him work on it tho. That way I know what to expect, no chance of surprises.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 10, 2009)

Big Boss said:


> Seriously you guys, Kojima isn't the only guy in the world capable of carrying MGS.



You are disgracing the MG franchise by saying that with your user name..


----------



## Big Boss (Aug 10, 2009)

There's only room for one Boss, and one Snake.


----------



## Dante10 (Aug 10, 2009)

Are you two gonna fight like last time?


----------



## Jon Snow (Aug 10, 2009)

We all know how that went


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 10, 2009)

Oh dear lord, I feel shame everytime I click on this thread, ashamed of my fellow MG fans I am.


----------



## Hentai (Aug 10, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Oh dear lord, I feel shame everytime I click on this thread, ashamed of my fellow MG fans I am.


I feel with you


----------



## Memos (Aug 10, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Oh dear lord, I feel shame everytime I click on this thread, ashamed of my fellow MG fans I am.



I know  

Rising will be to MGS as Dirge of Cerberus was to Final Fantasy.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 10, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Oh dear lord, I feel shame everytime I click on this thread, ashamed of my fellow MG fans I am.



I know Tachi..  .... and this is why I hate people.


----------



## Hentai (Aug 11, 2009)

Hey Boss

I have one of these too:


Just not the coat


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 11, 2009)

you know, now maybe you character can JUMP

and CLIMB up stuff


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 11, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> and CLIMB up stuff


----------



## The Boss (Aug 11, 2009)

Fable said:


> Hey Boss
> 
> I have one of these too:
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


I know... that's why I showed you it..  It's so sexy. 



Vegitto-kun said:


> you know, now maybe you character can *JUMP*
> 
> and *CLIMB* up stuff


JUMP? No.. 

CLIMB?


----------



## Stroev (Aug 11, 2009)

Lightning Blot Action vs. Tactial Espionage Action


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 11, 2009)

Seriously, Kojima said he was DONE with MGS so hey.  Can we let him be done with MGS?  I'd rather he dip on a conceptually high note than pull a fucking Team Sonic, tyvm.


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 11, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> Seriously, Kojima said he was DONE with MGS so hey.  Can we let him be done with MGS?  I'd rather he dip on a conceptually high note than pull a fucking Team Sonic, tyvm.


This. Plus its not even Kojima.


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 11, 2009)

Kojima said he was done with MGS a few times before right.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 11, 2009)

Kojima can't let people ruin his baby... therefor he will always go back to it.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 11, 2009)

kojima is a troll

"i wont do MGS anymore"

"fanboys cry"

"oh hai im back"

"fap fap fap"

Rising will be way better than lol big boss clones


----------



## Big Boss (Aug 11, 2009)

I will have the last laugh when Rising bombs and Peace Walker revolutionizes handheld gaming.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 11, 2009)

Im supporting both. Anyone who takes side is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) in denial.


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 11, 2009)

Big Boss said:


> I will have the last laugh when Rising bombs and Peace Walker revolutionizes handheld gaming.



How is anything on the PSP going to revolutionize handheld gaming since it will just be a mediocre PS2 game


----------



## Big Boss (Aug 11, 2009)

The Boss said:


> Im supporting both. Anyone who takes side is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) in denial.



Hypocrite.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 11, 2009)

Big Boss said:


> Hypocrite.



You took the truth right out of me.  You know your mentor very well... Jack.


----------



## Big Boss (Aug 11, 2009)

Who would you rather work for? Michael Scott or Hideo Kojima?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 11, 2009)

Big Boss said:


> I will have the last laugh when Rising bombs and Peace Walker revolutionizes handheld gaming.



lol it will be EXACTLY the same gameplay that it has been since MGS1

expect on a smaller screen and sucky controlls


----------



## Jon Snow (Aug 11, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> you know, now maybe you character can JUMP
> 
> and CLIMB up stuff


This isn't fucking Assassin's Creed.


Vegitto-kun said:


> Rising will be way better than lol big boss clones



Wrong.


----------



## Big Boss (Aug 11, 2009)

As long as it's espionage, I'll play Rising.

So, Michael Scott or Kojima guys?


----------



## Jon Snow (Aug 11, 2009)

Kojima. Any day, any night, any time.


----------



## Big Boss (Aug 11, 2009)

It would actually suck working for a perfectionist.


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 11, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> lol it will be EXACTLY the same gameplay that it has been since MGS1
> 
> expect on a smaller screen and sucky controlls



It's going to play like a mediocre PS2 game and likely have a horribly convoluted story like every other big PSP title.


----------



## Big Boss (Aug 11, 2009)

It's going to be legendary.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 12, 2009)

Jon Snow said:


> This isn't fucking Assassin's Creed.
> 
> 
> Wrong.



Oh hai I am a FUCKING BRUTE MAN UHAHAAH KILL KILL

oh shit a crate

shit cant climb it


----------



## The Boss (Aug 12, 2009)

MG should remain MG...


----------



## Memos (Aug 12, 2009)

I agree, MG has it's own, very particular and unique style and moving from that, as "new" and "fresh" as that would be, would be taking away from the franchise.


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 12, 2009)

MG is NOT a franchise. 
MG is NOT Mario or Zelda or Sonic or Castlevania. 

It would help if you all saw MG as a series of Novels. A story being told via the medium of games to you the audience.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 12, 2009)

How is MG not a franchise?


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 12, 2009)

The Boss said:


> How is MG not a franchise?


Consistent direction.


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 12, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> MG is NOT a franchise.
> MG is NOT Mario or Zelda or Sonic or Castlevania.
> 
> It would help if you all saw MG as a series of Novels. A story being told via the medium of games to you the audience.



Novels can be a franchise             .


----------



## Jon Snow (Aug 12, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Oh hai I am a FUCKING BRUTE MAN UHAHAAH KILL KILL
> 
> oh shit a crate
> 
> shit cant climb it


Actually, you can climb crates. You press the triangle button


Kusuriuri said:


> I agree, MG has it's own, very particular and unique style and moving from that, as "new" and "fresh" as that would be, would be taking away from the franchise.


are you fucking high? of course MG is a franchise
jesus


----------



## Big Boss (Aug 12, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Oh hai I am a FUCKING BRUTE MAN UHAHAAH KILL KILL
> 
> oh shit a crate
> 
> shit cant climb it





Jon Snow said:


> Actually, you can climb crates. You press the triangle button


----------



## Jon Snow (Aug 12, 2009)

bitch got owned


----------



## The Boss (Aug 13, 2009)

...


----------



## SCHY (Aug 13, 2009)

Yay for MGSR


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 13, 2009)

OH HAI GUYS HERE IS THIS COOL NEW LORD OF THE RINGS BOOK WRITTEN BY ANNE RICE YOU'LL LIKE IT SEE IT HAS LORD OF THE RINGS ON THE COVER.

Kojima's games have never been primarily about the gameplay, it's always been Kojima telling a story, review his past works for more information, it just happens to be a story told via the medium of video games. 

Metal Gear has become less off a labour of love for Kojima as of late, I suspect corporate pressure from Konami forced his hand, MGS has become a mess of a story, I suspect if Kojima had his way we wouldn't have seen a Metal Gear story after MGS2 for a fair while, while he thought how to finish the story off. 

I cannot sit here and listen to this corporate nonsense anymore, this is what Konami wants, not what Kojima wants. 

I'm done with this thread.


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 13, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> OH HAI GUYS HERE IS THIS COOL NEW LORD OF THE RINGS BOOK WRITTEN BY ANNE RICE YOU'LL LIKE IT SEE IT HAS LORD OF THE RINGS ON THE COVER.
> 
> Kojima's games have never been primarily about the gameplay, it's always been Kojima telling a story, review his past works for more information, it just happens to be a story told via the medium of video games.
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q14r07H7Saw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vault (Aug 13, 2009)

Lol a stan


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 13, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I was actually going for the "Square has shot itself in the foot ...I'm an expert.. vibe, but carry on


----------



## The Boss (Aug 13, 2009)

Tachi dun leave me here.. D= You're the only one who see it like how I do most..  ...


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 17, 2009)

Kakashi's Mask.. The Secret Revealed...


----------



## Big Boss (Aug 17, 2009)

Impressive.


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 17, 2009)

Someone uploaded all the videos from an immensely popular video game franchise? How unexpected.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 17, 2009)

Wait.. that's not Rising..


----------



## Big Boss (Aug 17, 2009)

It's impressive yet it's sad knowing someone has that much spare time.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 17, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> Someone uploaded all the videos from an immensely popular video game franchise? How unexpected.


From all the games in the highest-res possible. I was somewhat glad to see it. Feel free not to make posts just to express your thorough apathy in something, as that is a lot easier and quicker than the contrary. :/


----------



## Vault (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## The Boss (Aug 27, 2009)

I smell a naked Raiden. So.. I posted.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 8, 2009)

I need more Rising news.


----------



## Vault (Sep 8, 2009)

Rising <<<<<<<<<<<<<Peace walker  

I think both games will be ass tbh, What more can they give me


----------



## The Boss (Sep 8, 2009)

Vault.. u need to GTFO.


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 8, 2009)

Vault said:


> Rising <<<<<<<<<<<<<Peace walker
> 
> I think both games will be ass tbh, What more can they give me



4 Big Boss? The more could you possibly want?


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 8, 2009)

Peace Walker = Soem whack ass story about Big Boss no one cares about.
Rising = Some whack ass story about Raiden no one cares about in HD.


----------



## Memos (Sep 8, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> Peace Walker = Soem whack ass story about Big Boss no one cares about.
> Rising = Some whack ass story about Raiden no one cares about in HD.



Yet another incredibly enthusiastic post. Why are you in this thread other than to moan about it?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 9, 2009)

Haven't been here in awhile.

Any news?


----------



## The Boss (Sep 9, 2009)

Wait.. Asian Batmen.. no... Batwomen...s...??


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 9, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Yet another incredibly enthusiastic post. Why are you in this thread other than to moan about it?



I enjoy the series . I think MGSR is going to be dope and that Peace Walker is going to be a bad PS2 game(like nearly every other "big" PSP title)


----------



## Proxy (Sep 10, 2009)

Nothing as yet. Peace Walker should turn out well because Kojima will have a hand in this, and anything he touched with MGS turns to gold albeit Raiden in MGS2.

I wonder about Raiden as a playable character though. It'll take a new battle system to compensate for his sword skills, since he's apparently past using a gun.


----------



## Proxy (Sep 10, 2009)

I've played it once or twice, and I enjoyed it. I'm in the mood for some action games, so this one is up there.

Oh, and I'd like to have seen more of Liquid Snake sometime, even though that's impossible.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 10, 2009)

Just watch. Rising is gonna turn out the be the golden child. PW will fail.  

NO U.


----------



## Big Boss (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm just waiting to hear that the game will support Dualshock play.


(Jeez, Kusuriuri, I was worried about Naruko not you )


----------



## The Boss (Sep 10, 2009)

Jon Snow said:


> Shoko
> 
> failing since Raiden.



Why so jealous Gay Fox.


----------



## Namikaze Kakashi (Sep 11, 2009)

Wait...what?! XBox360?! No way...metal gear solid is an exclusive and should've stayed that way. I dotn have anything against the Xbox, but it's a fact that when they make a game to fit the 2 diferent consoles it just corrupts its quality. When it's a PS3 exclusive we can see how great that game really went on the potential it had.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 11, 2009)

Namikaze Kakashi said:


> Wait...what?! XBox360?! No way...metal gear solid is an exclusive and should've stayed that way. I dotn have anything against the Xbox, but it's a fact that when they make a game to fit the 2 diferent consoles it just corrupts its quality. When it's a PS3 exclusive we can see how great that game really went on the potential it had.



It hasn't been a exclusive since MGS2

after that it has been on the gamecube and xbox


----------



## The Boss (Sep 11, 2009)

Vegitto knows his shit.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 11, 2009)

Ofcourse I do :ho

il add this

I will repeat it in red!

Rising will curbstomp shit walker


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 11, 2009)

Hmm. Alrighty then.



The Boss said:


> Wait.. Asian Batmen.. no... Batwomen...s...??



Batgirls.

And yes, the comic book character is Asian.


----------



## Proxy (Sep 11, 2009)

PS3 > PSP I'd say so.

Still, who'd you rather play as: Big Boss or Raiden


----------



## The Boss (Sep 11, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Ofcourse I do :ho
> il add this
> I will repeat it in red!
> Rising will curbstomp shit walker


 



Comic Book Guy said:


> Batgirls.
> And yes, the comic book character is Asian.


That's hot bruh. If I were a dude I would fap right now.



Proxy said:


> PS3 > PSP I'd say so.
> Still, who'd you rather play as: Big Boss or Raiden


Can't a girl has both? :fap :fap :fap :fap :fap


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 11, 2009)

lets see old hairy guy vs young dude that is part cyborg and is all ninja

I pick ninja over old man


----------



## Proxy (Sep 11, 2009)

The Boss said:


> That's hot bruh. If I were a dude I would fap right now.
> 
> 
> Can't a girl has both? :fap :fap :fap :fap :fap



I'd prefer some of The Boss


----------



## Big Boss (Sep 11, 2009)

I suppose you can imagine who'd I'd rather play as.


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 11, 2009)

Young Ninja .


----------



## Dante10 (Sep 11, 2009)

Big Boss.......


----------



## Memos (Sep 11, 2009)

I'll be doing both.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 11, 2009)

Yes.. I will do both as well.


----------



## Big Boss (Sep 11, 2009)

The question was who'd you rather.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 11, 2009)

That question is invalid.


----------



## Memos (Sep 11, 2009)

I don't have to choose so I don't see that as a valid question, just like Shoko.


----------



## Dante10 (Sep 11, 2009)

Rephrase the question then...

"Which Character do you like more?"


----------



## squilliam (Sep 11, 2009)

lol, I knew they wouldn't let the franchise die


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 11, 2009)

Young ninja or old solider.

Young nin --

*sees Big Boss*

Big Boss.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 11, 2009)

IDK. Raiden is pretty sexy when he works his cyborg body..  Big Boss is pretty hot when he walks in those pants.  Hard choice. I pick both.


----------



## Proxy (Sep 12, 2009)

That's unpossible. 

Raiden's reinvention, while good, still has me thinking back to his MGS2 days and cartwheeling. If we're talking about cyborgs, I'd choose Frank Jaeger over Raiden any day. That would make for a good game as well.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 12, 2009)

^ But we are talking about Raiden and Big Boss.. not Gray Fox.


----------



## Vault (Sep 12, 2009)

The fact still remains that Frank is better :ho


----------



## The Boss (Sep 12, 2009)

I dun like where this conversation is going..


----------



## Vault (Sep 12, 2009)

Frank and Raiden yaoi ?

Oh ok lets change topic


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 13, 2009)

^...............


----------



## Proxy (Sep 13, 2009)

No one would like to see that 

Eva/The Boss on the other hand...:ho

Can't wait for Peace Walker though. The more Big Boss the better.


----------



## Dante10 (Sep 13, 2009)

Big Boss is indeed a badass.......


----------



## The Boss (Sep 13, 2009)

Vault said:


> Frank and Raiden yaoi ?


That's actually a great idea..


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 13, 2009)

Dante10 said:


> Big Boss is indeed a badass.......



big boss is a pussy raiden would kick his ass

old crying man


----------



## The Boss (Sep 13, 2009)

^ LIKE TOTALLY!!!! Like yeah he would!!! YEAH!!!!!


----------



## Proxy (Sep 13, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> big boss is a legend raiden would get his ass kicked



Fixed for ya' 

Any Snake would never be seen like this:


----------



## Memos (Sep 13, 2009)

^actually, Raiden was a Solid snake.


----------



## Big Boss (Sep 13, 2009)

For a few seconds then the AI got his shit together and fixed that shit.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 13, 2009)

Paging : Shoko. 

What console do you plan on buying it on? 
Relevant to my interests, etc.


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 13, 2009)

Anyone who doesn't buy it for dat Tripple is completely -snip-


----------



## The Boss (Sep 13, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Paging : Shoko.
> 
> What console do you plan on buying it on?
> Relevant to my interests, etc.



360 most likely.  Gotta get them gamer achievements. Fuck trophies.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 13, 2009)

The Boss said:


> 360 most likely.  Gotta get them gamer achievements. Fuck trophies.


Bah, now I have to get a 360 again >.>


----------



## Kaki (Sep 13, 2009)

They are going to show wtf this is like at TGS right?


----------



## Big Boss (Sep 13, 2009)

Only Peace Walker is getting shown at TGS.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 13, 2009)

Proxy said:


> Fixed for ya'
> 
> Any Snake would never be seen like this:



well snake/big boss are too weak to do stuff like that

all they do is

roll


----------



## The Boss (Sep 13, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Bah, now I have to get a 360 again >.>



Get a gamer tag... MGO might come onto 360 as well.. pek 


*Memos*: BTW AREN'T YOU AND GAY FOX OFF TOPIC? DELETE YOUR SHIT.


----------



## Dante10 (Sep 13, 2009)

Big Boss started this shit......without him there is no MGS. 




> Only Peace Walker is getting shown at TGS.



I find that to be quite


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 13, 2009)

its because rising is just too awesome they don't want it to overshadow PW too soon :ho


----------



## Proxy (Sep 13, 2009)

"Old Boss"  > Raiden

And MGS is only worth playing on a Playstation console *Plays Devil's Advocate* :ho

Lightning Bolt Action? Nooooo...

I wonder, will the codec be used again and if so, who would he communicate with?


----------



## Memos (Sep 13, 2009)

Proxy said:


> "Old Boss"  > Raiden
> 
> And MGS is only worth playing on a Playstation console *Plays Devil's Advocate* :ho
> 
> ...



Hopefully with Rose...all the time.


----------



## Big Boss (Sep 13, 2009)

CAMPBELL, IT'S GOTTA BE CAMPBELL!


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 13, 2009)

It's gonna be Rose

<3


----------



## Vault (Sep 13, 2009)

You really want to talk about off topic posts Shoko?  

You are forgetting the MGS 4 THREAD  

Rose in mah codec :ho i fucks with that


----------



## The Boss (Sep 13, 2009)

I hope you all die a horrible death along with Rose..


----------



## Proxy (Sep 13, 2009)

Communicate with Rose and John?


----------



## The Boss (Sep 13, 2009)

Proxy said:


> Communicate with Rose and *John?*


JOHN IS NANOMACHINE GENERATED LIKE HIS WHORE MOTHER.


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 13, 2009)




----------



## Vault (Sep 13, 2009)

This is what makes Rose X Raiden canon :ho


----------



## Proxy (Sep 13, 2009)

Lightning John Action?


----------



## The Boss (Sep 13, 2009)

Im going to fucking kill you *Gay fox.*

Edit.. you too *Vault*.


----------



## Dante10 (Sep 13, 2009)

Rose needs her neck snapped, I can't listen to the girl for more than 3 seconds. Make it The Boss then we'll talk. Anyone played Raiden in the MGO update? What about Vamp or The Boss? I heard she's in too.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 13, 2009)

rising probably having campbell will instantly >>>>> PW


----------



## Proxy (Sep 13, 2009)

Haven't played with any since I didn't update, and I'd assume that Mei Ling would return in some aspect. If there's a wide list of weapons, maybe Drebin will return


----------



## Dante10 (Sep 13, 2009)

Why do you guys have to keep proving to yourselves Rising will be better? First off its retarded to even compare the two since one is a handheld, and the other happens to be on consoles.......... I can guarantee both games will not disappoint.


----------



## Big Boss (Sep 13, 2009)

Holy shit, John has brown eyes. Maybe he took his dad's codename and Raiden in Rising is actually him. He never said it was Jack.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 13, 2009)

Dante10 said:


> Why do you guys have to keep proving to yourselves Rising will be better? First off its retarded to even compare the two since one is a handheld, and the other happens to be on consoles.......... I can guarantee both games will not disappoint.



because the peace walker fans immediatly started calling rising a piece of shit because kojima isn't on its team

simple as that


----------



## Vault (Sep 13, 2009)

I think the rising fans are xbots and the peace walker are ps wankers


----------



## Dante10 (Sep 13, 2009)

^ You got it perfectly....


The team has worked with Kojima countless times, they know how to make a quality game. Kojima choose not to work on Rising, because he wanted the new generation to take over. I mean the guy can't make MG forever.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 13, 2009)

Dante10 said:


> The team has worked with Kojima countless times, they know how to make a quality game. Kojima choose not to work on Rising, because he wanted the new generation to take over. *I mean the guy can't make MG forever.*



Fuck you. He's God. Yes he can.. and he will.


----------



## Dante10 (Sep 13, 2009)

You remind me of Revy from Black Lagoon.


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 13, 2009)

People who don't like the idea of Rising live in an alternate dimension where only one person can make a series "work" no matter how much the team involved has worked on the series.


----------



## Dante10 (Sep 13, 2009)

Or they don't like Raiden?


----------



## Big Boss (Sep 13, 2009)

Big Boss said:


> Holy shit, John has brown eyes. Maybe he took his dad's codename and Raiden in Rising is actually him. He never said it was Jack.


Eye-opening, jaw-dropping revelations here people...


----------



## The Boss (Sep 13, 2009)

Dante10 said:


> You remind me of Revy from Black Lagoon.


Oh never seen Black Lagoon..I heard it was win though. 



Dante10 said:


> Or they don't like Raiden?


I RIKE RAAAAAAAAAAIDEN! 



Big Boss said:


> Eye-opening, jaw-dropping revelations here people...


Ignores Eee-opening, jaw-dropping revelations.

*NEVER!!!!* I WILL *NEVER *PLAY RISING IF IT'S LIL'JOHN... the raper...  and not Raiden.  I will *NEVER *accept that..  ....  _never_.


----------



## Id (Sep 14, 2009)

Ok is it just me, or is their something disturbingly wrong with the idea of Memos deleting off topic posts. Seriously what the fuck, you made a carrer in spaming MGS topic's 

Oh and Rose X Raiden always.


----------



## Memos (Sep 14, 2009)

Id said:


> Ok is it just me, or is their something disturbingly wrong with the idea of Memos deleting off topic posts. Seriously what the fuck, you made a carrer in spaming MGS topic's
> 
> Oh and Rose X Raiden always.





At least someone gets the joke.

RosexRaiden <3


----------



## Id (Sep 14, 2009)

Memos said:


> At least someone gets the joke.
> 
> RosexRaiden <3




[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ZvarRe-XVQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Memos (Sep 14, 2009)

I was just about to leave and that's the last post I see. 

Nice.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 15, 2009)

This... but Raiden and Gray Fox.


----------



## Proxy (Sep 16, 2009)

Make that Eva and Naomi then we'll talk


----------



## FoxxyKat (Sep 16, 2009)

Hmm, last time I talked about Metal Gear, I had to curse out some sexist assholes. Hopefully, that's not the case this time.

Anyway, I've been a fan of Metal Gear for a while now, I'll prolly check out this game, too.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 16, 2009)

Proxy said:


> Make that Eva and Naomi then we'll talk


NO u. 



FoxxyKat said:


> Hmm, last time I talked about Metal Gear, I had to curse out some sexist assholes. Hopefully, that's not the case this time.
> 
> Anyway, I've been a fan of Metal Gear for a while now, I'll prolly check out this game, too.


Are you a chick?


----------



## The Boss (Jan 29, 2010)

What the fuck is this shit. Blue eyes again? Looks very nice.. I just dunno about the hair... oh Raiden! How I miss thee!!


----------



## Vault (Jan 29, 2010)

Raiden turned himself into a cyborg again, wasnt he bitching about how he looks like a beast?


----------



## The Boss (Jan 29, 2010)

Personally, I prefer his cyborg body. I was disappointed to see his human body in MGS4.


----------



## Vault (Jan 29, 2010)

This game its like Versus 13 the developers have no fucking idea how to go about making the game. Lol


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jan 30, 2010)

I'm Calling Bluff on Versus and Open on Rising. Meanwhile Walker won at the Table again.


----------



## Inugami (Jan 30, 2010)

The new Raiden looks like a total ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)..liked more the old undead look.


----------



## Akamatsu (Jan 30, 2010)

....When hasn't raiden looked like a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ?  it was the main theme behind his character his girlish looks and those ridiculous outfit's of he's.

Personally looking at that pic compared to the first is that he look's older and doesn't look as pretty graphic wise.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 30, 2010)

You want MGS4 buy a PS3. 

I'm not sure I am interested in this, I loved MGS4, but I was kind of wanting there to be an end to this all.


----------



## King Sister (Jan 30, 2010)

I prefer this Raiden.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Feb 1, 2010)

IN THE BEGINNING .... THEIR WAS A STORY OF A SISSY AGENT TURNED CYBERMAN WHO RETURNED TO BEING SISSY AGENT BAH PLOT NO JUTSU.

:rofl


----------



## The Boss (Feb 1, 2010)

.. why the hate guys. I think this game has potential.  It could turn out that PW sucks and Rising is the winar.


----------



## Akamatsu (Feb 2, 2010)

No game about BB has ever let us down so doubt PW will considering everyhting we've seen graphic's gameplay co-op is just too good for PSP.

Rising on the other hand is just cyborg raiden i prefer just normal raiden i hated him second they turned him into a queer version of Fox.


----------



## Senkou (Feb 2, 2010)

This game is gonna suck for one reason..... multiplat. Which means we wont get everything possible, instead they are gonna consider just how many discs they want for the 360 and then water down what they "could" or "try to" do for what is more "practical".


----------



## Akamatsu (Feb 2, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vKVBKtOkfj0[/YOUTUBE]

This wont be a gag for rising


----------



## The Boss (Feb 2, 2010)

Just wait.. you guys will see the win once Rising is out.


----------



## Akamatsu (Feb 3, 2010)

Sunny rescue mission:
Raiden: Okay sunny let's get you out of here
Sunny: OO-K-kkkkk-aaa-yyyyy~
"Raiden you killed sunny"
[Time Paradox sunny is dead]

Cyborg Raiden if you play MGO well Rising is just hack & slash hol L1 and just deflect every bullet


----------



## Inugami (Feb 3, 2010)

Akamatsu said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vKVBKtOkfj0[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> This wont be a gag for rising



actually would be fun if the games ends being really big and the 360 version gets 3 disc so Ps3 owners would still get the gag.

and well 360 owners if I remember well every time FFXIII is mentioned they say  disc swapping isn't a problem.

so both sides win .


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Feb 6, 2010)

Prepare to Laugh your ass off


----------



## Kokaku (Feb 6, 2010)

I hate Raiden.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 6, 2010)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> Prepare to Laugh your ass off



"What a delicious meal"

HAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAA


----------



## Maxi (Apr 24, 2010)

Very awesome !! And seeing that this game is gonna be completely different from it's predecessors, i'm even more excited .


----------



## Farschad P The Perser (Jun 10, 2010)

The boxart for the XBOX 360


----------



## The Boss (Jun 10, 2010)

WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT!

NO WAY.. SORT OF WANT... :fapfapfap

DAT CYBORG.. HNNNNG!


----------



## Proxy (Jun 10, 2010)

B L A S P H E M Y

I'd rather play as wheelchair bound Zero


----------



## Awesome (Jun 10, 2010)

Lightning Bolt Action. I am disappoint Konami


----------



## The Boss (Jun 10, 2010)

Why did they _HAVE_ to cover up his ASS?? _DAMNIT KOJIMA_!


----------



## Awesome (Jun 10, 2010)

It's just a hook, to make you keep playing 

You know you want to see it


----------



## The Boss (Jun 10, 2010)

That suit looks *haaawt*..  I just hope Rising will have a good story. That's all I ask for.


----------



## Kathutet (Jun 10, 2010)

so
when is this going to be released again


----------



## The World (Jun 10, 2010)

Sort of want.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 10, 2010)

Probably going to have all new villains, which is a plus. Maybe the bosses will be more like MGS3 and have a better connection to the plot.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm guessing it will be out Spring 2011... oh god.. 2011.


----------



## Kathutet (Jun 10, 2010)

2011  i can't wait that long
i want that bold action thingy


----------



## The World (Jun 10, 2010)

That's why you have peacewalker to fill your hunger.


----------



## Kathutet (Jun 10, 2010)

but i have to buy a psp
and i dun wanna

cause i'm moving out and could use the money for furniture and stuff :'(


----------



## The World (Jun 10, 2010)

sell your bean bag couch for one. 

peacwalker is the bestest.


----------



## Proxy (Jun 10, 2010)

Or sell some family. If it's a large group, you're covered


----------



## The Boss (Jun 10, 2010)

The World said:


> That's why you have peacewalker to fill your hunger.


Oh god.. the bromance between Miller and Snake is just too funny..  Do fucking want.  



Kenneth said:


> cause i'm moving out and could use the money for furniture and stuff :'(


I moved out at the beginning of this year and I still bought a PSP..  Do your job Kenneth. Get the PSP and play PW.


----------



## Vault (Jun 10, 2010)

Lol Metal Gear Versus thirtee---eh Rising will never see the light of day


----------



## Awesome (Jun 10, 2010)

Noooo, my psp screen is scratched up 

Not that it really matters, it's just really annoying. Now instead of staring at snake I'm staring at a strangely looking line of pixels.


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Jun 10, 2010)

*Ahem*


----------



## The Boss (Jun 11, 2010)

ANAL BEADS!


----------



## Akamatsu (Jun 11, 2010)

Terminator style i want normal raiden come on better be naked cartwheels in this.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jun 11, 2010)

Every 200 cartwheels Raiden must utter Rose's name


----------



## The Boss (Jun 11, 2010)

I wish for Rose to die in this game.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jun 11, 2010)

Rose will never die she is an AI after all thats rebooted after every Metal Gear Title is released Ro-Ro-Ro your Rose gently down the stream.... etc


----------



## Castiel (Jun 11, 2010)

I never disliked Raiden, I actually found him to be a good protagonist for MGS2

Rose on the other hand was awful


----------



## The Boss (Jun 11, 2010)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> Rose will never die she is an AI after all thats rebooted after every Metal Gear Title is released Ro-Ro-Ro your Rose gently down the stream.... etc



  

ROSE IS A LIE!


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 11, 2010)

ROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOSE


----------



## The Red Gil (Jun 11, 2010)

manwiththemachinegun said:


> *Ahem*



Legit?


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jun 11, 2010)

That COVER ART FOR RISING is not far off the mark from what the chosen Cover ART will look like for the game when its released in the NOT TO DISTANT FUTURE.


----------



## Akamatsu (Jun 11, 2010)

*beep* *beep* 
Rose: Jack do you know what today is
Raiden: No

20 beep's later

Rose: Jack do you know what today is
Raiden: "Bang"

Campbell: raiden RAIDEN RAIDEEEEEEEEEENNNNNNN NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Helix (Jun 11, 2010)

Why does the topic have PC in it? Am I missing something here....


----------



## Freija (Jun 12, 2010)

What is this talk of 360 timed exclusive? Do I have to tear my hair off?


----------



## Maxi (Jun 13, 2010)

Kokaku said:


> I hate Raiden.


Raiden > you. 
And seeing that you are banned i'm not all that surprised .


Farschad P The Perser said:


> The boxart for the XBOX 360


It's creepy and awesome at the same time.


Freija said:


> What is this talk of 360 timed exclusive? Do I have to tear my hair off?


I feel you . 
And yeah, start tearing your hair off, for i am foreseeing a timed exclusive.


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Jun 14, 2010)

Shun the unbelievers!



Sh-sh-shunnn!


----------



## The Boss (Jun 14, 2010)

HELL YEAAAAAAH!!!! RISING!


----------



## The World (Jun 14, 2010)

Anyone got any links to any trailers? I missed it.


----------



## Vyse (Jun 14, 2010)

Rising looks awesome. It's like the Star Wars game I always wanted without all that Force BS.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 14, 2010)

rising looks awesome


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jun 14, 2010)

The World said:


> Anyone got any links to any trailers? I missed it.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 14, 2010)

I thought we were gonna get more info than that.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 14, 2010)

I want to see the trailer again but the link is not working for me. Too much traffic I guess.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 14, 2010)

another link.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jun 14, 2010)

yeah gametrailers doesn't load at all at the moment

also what more info do you need anyway? YOU CAN CUT WATERMELONS.


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Jun 14, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> I thought we were gonna get more info than that.



The Konami conference hasn't started yet remember.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 14, 2010)

Oh right. When is it anyway?

Regarding the game itself, it looks cool how you can cut pretty much anything you want. I want to see him cut moving planes and jets. That would be epic.


----------



## Dream Brother (Jun 14, 2010)

So the new MGS gameplay is basically a lot of...cutting. 

To be fair, that WAS amazing, with the whole mid-air slices and the precision melon strikes and such, but I'll sorely miss the more mental stealth element. I still need to check out _Peace Walker_ -- that'll probably be more my style.


----------



## Inugami (Jun 14, 2010)

Sorry but I dont fap at Metal gear characters like the people in this thread luv to do  (not saying its a bad thing I luv to fap at weird things too),and yes I was disappointed....the graphs looks good but the gameplay till now looks like shit.


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Jun 14, 2010)

Dream Brother said:


> So the new MGS gameplay is basically a lot of...cutting.
> 
> To be fair, that WAS amazing, with the whole mid-air slices and the precision melon strikes and such, but I'll sorely miss the more mental stealth element. I still need to check out _Peace Walker_ -- that'll probably be more my style.



Maybe, but remember the rule of trailers. They always lie. This is still a stealth game so far as we know. I'm thinking more like Tenchu in execution.

Would people be going, "Wow!" or "That's crazy!" by showing a bunch of shots of Raiden sneaking around? Come on... I think we're not quite that naive.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 14, 2010)

Dream Brother said:


> So the new MGS gameplay is basically a lot of...cutting.
> 
> To be fair, that WAS amazing, with the whole mid-air slices and the precision melon strikes and such, but I'll sorely miss the more mental stealth element. I still need to check out _Peace Walker_ -- that'll probably be more my style.


They said last year that Rising would not have anything to do with sneaking and would be exclusively action oriented; that's why they changed the slogan from "Tactic Espionage Action" to "Lightning Bolt Action". I think I'm going to appreciate this gameplay a lot, can't wait to see what they do with it.


----------



## Maxi (Jun 14, 2010)

Holy mother of Shit!!!!
That was fucking badass!


----------



## The Boss (Jun 14, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> They said last year that Rising would not have anything to do with sneaking and would be exclusively action oriented; that's why they changed the slogan from "Tactic Espionage Action" to "Lightning Bolt Action". I think I'm going to appreciate this gameplay a lot, can't wait to see what they do with it.



Kojima said it is still a sneaking game.


----------



## Helix (Jun 14, 2010)

I don't really like the idea of this new "lightning bolt action." If it didn't have the Metal Gear Solid name next to it, maybe I would not be that irked about it. I liked the traditional MGS games, and this title seemed like it was made to further milk out the franchise. In the end, I will probably end up getting it either way. I just wonder how this will fit in with the other games.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 14, 2010)

Really? I recall him saying the opposite. Can you give me a link?


----------



## Maxi (Jun 14, 2010)

*Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 12* (9 members and 3 guests)  
Maxi, Oversoul, Jotaro Kujo, Namikaze, masterriku, RED MINOTAUR~!, Oxvial, manwiththemachinegun  

And suddenly this thread was alive again .


----------



## The World (Jun 14, 2010)

This game seems like it could work with Wii controls with that precision cutting, but yeah Raiden is officially a badass now with his own game. 

He should be called Big Raiden by the end of the game and give birth to 3 clones.

Solid Raiden, Liquid Raiden, Solidussssss Raiden. 

O and a female Raiden. 

Codenamed DemhipzRaiden.


----------



## valerian (Jun 14, 2010)

Well holy shit, that looked amazing.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 14, 2010)

I love how the basis of their marketing campaign for this game is: CUT SHIT UP GOOD!

I also love how it TOTALLY WORKS. 

Also, is this game taking place between 2 and 4? From what I remember Raiden was pretty active working for eva and what not, so it'd make sense.


----------



## Tian (Jun 14, 2010)

That trailer from E3 has given us so much info and i've already got a theory for whats happening. 
First i'll breakdown some of the obvious points i.e. Raidens Multiple blades.
Raiden has two new high frequency blades, the reason i say that they are new is because of the design of the blades in which release holes in the blade are more numerous. The frequency is increased through the holster which puts a massive charge through the blades similar to the rail gun wielded by fortune or crying wolf. Because of this it maximizes cutting power. 
Next is the suit raiden is wearing isn't a completely different suit but a mroe complete version of his previous suit. He has merely completed his suit by giving him protection. In his previous suit he gave up protection for Agility, not necessarily speed though. If you look closely to the layer under the plates you see the remnance of the first layer of suit.
Next is Raidens glowing red eye. I think that he has had extensive surgery in order to place something similar to snakes solid eye into his own organic eye, hence when he took what looked electrical energy from the soldiers spine it was charged and turned red.

Now to the Soldier, their are many things about this.The first thing being that it was on caution and looking around, this suggests that it has a mind of it's own suggesting it's somewhat human. This lead me back to one of the most epic characters in Metal Gear Solid history...Grey Fox!!! In the snatcher project all they needed from the subject was their heads allowing the rest to be just machine. This is why when Raiden uses his charged blade to cut through its arm it was nothing but machine. The snatcher project had been started by Dr. Drago Pettrovich Madnar had been used to bring grey fox and big boss back. He resinated with Big boss which is why he join him. Some time after this he hid in eastern europe and developed medical cybernetic, White Blood and stuff for military technologies. At Area 51, He also transformed Raiden into the Cyborg ninja under the orders of the patriots. 

Now that the Patriots no longer have control i think that Madnar is trying to create the Haven which Big Boss wanted. After this i have no idea because i need to watch it some more. 
I think that the canon version of what happened to the B&B's is that Snake tranq'd and that madnar is the person who set up their equipment along with the Haven troopers equipment. I think that the B&B's might help Raiden at some point. this is just a shot in the dark though. 

thoughts people?


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Jun 14, 2010)

Tactical espionage cuttin manz:



As far as the story goes, I'm betting it's set BEFORE MGS4. We saw Crying Wolf in one of the early promo screen, and in the MGS4 database we know Raiden was captured by the Patriots and experimented on at Area 51. Thus all the crazy prototypes we see in the game I bet.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 14, 2010)

After thinking for a while, I'm betting the gameplay will get repetitive after few hours of slicing and dicing.


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Jun 14, 2010)

Mmm yes, just like shooting people again and again in any Halo ever is repetative. Lawl.

Ha, just funnin ya. I'm sure there's going to be more to the game than JUST swordplay. Raiden has a gun in MGS4 online afterall.


----------



## The World (Jun 14, 2010)

Well considering Raiden is a cyborg I'm betting he can lift and use big ass guns.

Which means he won't be limited to just conventional firearms but futuristic tech.

Maybe even LAZER ARM CYBORG NINJA TURNING HIM?


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 14, 2010)

Maybe if his sword can shoot laserz...


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Jun 14, 2010)

ExoSkel said:


> Maybe if his sword can shoot laserz...



Now you're thinking with portals.


----------



## serger989 (Jun 14, 2010)

everything will be cut... absolutely everything


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 14, 2010)

Just seen the trailer, and I am highly impressed. Does anyone know if Rising will have any connection to the other MGS games? I know Snake won't be in this one.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jun 14, 2010)

So if theories pan out and Rising is a part of The Snake Saga then Rising is a stand alone
chapter set between Sons of Liberty and Chapter 2 of Guns of the Patriots.

But on the flip side if its not then Rising is Set Post Guns of the Patriots and Raiden is forced into dealing with all the consequences of Philanthropy taking out the Patriots


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Jun 14, 2010)

The cyborg troops look like an AI version of Liquid's FROGs, and Crying Wolf was in an earlier promo picture.

So, it's definately set in the main timeline, but the game mechanics are going to be quite difference since this is the first time we've played as a cyborg ninja for a whole game.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 14, 2010)

Only trailer at all of E3 that made me excited.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 14, 2010)

I hope that you can slice grenades in half before they blow, rendering them ineffective. (dont care if its completely unrealistic)

It'd be an epic way to defend against grenade launcher guys.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 14, 2010)

This is the only game that looks good so far... that's really bad considering in total all the conference for today was at least 6 hrs.


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Jun 14, 2010)

You could do that in MGS2 when fighting Solidus.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 14, 2010)

I hope this game wont use Kinect... if it is.. I'm buying it for PC.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 14, 2010)

manwiththemachinegun said:


> You could do that in MGS2 when fighting Solidus.



Then just let me do it MOAR EPICLY .

Like 4 grenades get launched at me, I go slow mo and slice them all, then the eight pieces explode behind me. (dramatic pose  optional necessary)

EDIT: Alternatively, let me switch to the flat of the blade so I can just swat them back at my enemies for the lulz.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Jun 14, 2010)

As a big fan of the metal gear solid series played the first metal gear solid game when I was 8. while the game looks great I hope it keeps its roots which is stealth.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 14, 2010)

Minato Namikaze. said:


> As a big fan of the metal gear solid series played the first metal gear solid game when I was 8. while the game looks great I hope it keeps its roots which is stealth.



I dont.

Whats the point of playing the badass cyborg ninja if you have to sneak around?

I wouldn't mind some stealth. But seriously, when Im playing as a badass cyborg ninja and I see a dozen armed cyborg bad dudes, I DO NOT want to sneak around them. I want to go in deflecting bullets left and right and fuck their shit up.

However, some stealth sections that involve limited cloaking and close up assassinations would be sweet.


----------



## Inugami (Jun 15, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> I dont.
> 
> Whats the point of playing the badass cyborg ninja if you have to sneak around?
> 
> ...



Yes it would be kinda weird to have much focus on the stealth being Cy-Raiden(but I expect at least one stealth ninja style mission) , I think this game its gonna be like Ninja Gaiden ala Metal Gear Style ....not a bad thing but not my cup of tea .


----------



## The Boss (Jun 15, 2010)

*Kojima said Rising will still be a stealth game*. God damnit... stop arguing already.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 15, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> I dont.
> 
> Whats the point of playing the badass cyborg ninja if you have to sneak around?
> 
> ...



.               . .


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 15, 2010)

The Boss said:


> *Kojima said Rising will still be a stealth game*. God damnit... stop arguing already.


Links plz. I don't see how a game where you go around cutting shit can be combined with stealth. At most it will be stealth in the sense that "you're killing shit before people have time to notice "


----------



## Solon Solute (Jun 15, 2010)

Rising is looking very promising.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 15, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Also, is this game taking place between 2 and 4? From what I remember Raiden was pretty active working for eva and what not, so it'd make sense.



The way it was described in MGS4 made it seem like he had a huge adventure rescuing Sunny.  I'm taking a stab and guessing this is that


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 15, 2010)

Third Doctor said:


> .               . .



DAMN YOU THIRD DOCTOR! 

But you know what I mean. The only stealth I'd like is for it to be very fast paced stealth. Considering how powerful raiden is, there shouldn't be all that many reasons for him to go stealth in the first place. So outside of plot necessary stealth sequences i'd rather it be focused on cutting shit up.



Third Doctor said:


> The way it was described in MGS4 made it seem like he had a huge adventure rescuing Sunny.  I'm taking a stab and guessing this is that



Ah, true that. I wouldn't mind the prologue section (sort of like the tanker in MGS2) be Raiden escaping from Area 51.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 15, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> Links plz. I don't see how a game where you go around cutting shit can be combined with stealth. At most it will be stealth in the sense that "you're killing shit before people have time to notice "



The sauce is on Kotaku I think. He said this back when Rising was first announced and people were shitting bricks that Rising wasn't gonna be stealth. To lazy to find sauce. Unless Kojima is trolling again... trust me on this.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 15, 2010)

The Boss said:


> The sauce is on Kotaku I think. He said this back when Rising was first announced and people were shitting bricks that Rising wasn't gonna be stealth. To lazy to find sauce. Unless Kojima is trolling again... trust me on this.



If he said it when the game first was released it could've been to cut down on the "OMGWTFTHISISNTMETALGEARFUCKTHIS!!!!" factor

Not saying he's lying, just that I hardly take that to mean this will be a stealth action game in the same vein as MGS. Perhaps more of an action stealth game?


----------



## The World (Jun 15, 2010)

Action game with a few stealth portions to break up the monotony and give good pacing sounds good.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 15, 2010)

I'm gonna guess its more insane ninja kind of stealth than the more real kind we've seen in the rest of the series.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 15, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> If he said it when the game first was released it could've been to cut down on the "OMGWTFTHISISNTMETALGEARFUCKTHIS!!!!" factor
> 
> Not saying he's lying, just that I hardly take that to mean this will be a stealth action game in the same vein as MGS. Perhaps more of an action stealth game?



Are you implying I'm the liar?  Do you even know who I am?  

..   

IDK bro, I'm pretty sure it will be stealth but probably not on the Metal Gear level like you said.. but it will be stealth nonetheless.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 15, 2010)

I hope they include cloaking to some extent, although obviously it couldn't be too overpowered.



The Boss said:


> Are you implying I'm the liar?  Do you even know who I am?
> 
> ..
> 
> IDK bro, I'm pretty sure it will be stealth but probably not on the Metal Gear level like you said.. but it will be stealth nonetheless.



Ha im saying that Kojima may have "bent" the truth a little bit.

I just dont see how it could primarily be a stealth game with cyborg raiden as the main character.

I mean, "Here, you control this super fast super strong badass with a sword that can cut through anything...now the object of the game is to get through levels quietly and stealthily"

Just seems kinda  to me. Either way it doesn't matter, as long as Raiden isn't underpowered to the point where I CANT run up and cut bitches if I so choose, we're good.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 15, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Do you even know who I am?


----------



## The Boss (Jun 15, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Ha im saying that Kojima may have "bent" the truth a little bit.
> 
> I just dont see how it could primarily be a stealth game with cyborg raiden as the main character.
> 
> ...


Well, maybe it will be like MGS4 where we have a choice to play the game stealth or not?  Eh what ever happens.. I just want it to be good. only thing that worries me is that the Director is the only one in the credits that didn't work on any Metal gear Games... everyone else is ok. 

I look fabulous.


----------



## Maxi (Jun 15, 2010)

It's funny too see that you guys are arguing if the game is stealth or not .

I don't don't really care if this game shall be stealth or not. I do hope it's gonna have some sort of a 'fun factor' so that it's atleast a little bit enjoyable and that it's gonna give some answers on the story-line of what exactly happened to Raiden in his first days as a Cyborg ninja. 

Till know, it looks pretty solid and i can't wait for this game.


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Jun 15, 2010)

It's worse listening to some of the 'hardcore' fans cry on IGN. Apparently a thirty second snippet of a single gameplay mechanic has ruined Metal Gear... FOREVER.


----------



## Maxi (Jun 15, 2010)

manwiththemachinegun said:


> It's worse listening to some of the 'hardcore' fans cry on IGN. Apparently a thirty second snippet of a single gameplay mechanic has ruined Metal Gear... FOREVER.



True that.
But i don't go to that horrible excuse of a gaming website anymore, so i'm not really surprised.


----------



## oricon (Jun 15, 2010)

This was the only that really interested min Microsoft conference, too bad for them it's coming on Ps3 anyways.


----------



## itoikenza (Jun 15, 2010)

gory! bloody!


----------



## eHav (Jun 15, 2010)

slicing up a guy in mid air? JIZZED MY PANTS


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 15, 2010)

Maxi said:


> It's funny too see that you guys are arguing if the game is stealth or not .
> 
> I don't don't really care if this game shall be stealth or not. I do hope it's gonna have some sort of a 'fun factor' so that it's atleast a little bit enjoyable and that it's gonna give some answers on the story-line of what exactly happened to Raiden in his first days as a Cyborg ninja.



I hope the prologue is Raiden waking up from Area 51, then proceeding to kill EVERYTHING on his way out of there.


----------



## The World (Jun 15, 2010)

That sounds like Wolverine.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 15, 2010)

I want to play the part where Raiden becomes romanceable. Fund it Kojima.


----------



## itoikenza (Jun 15, 2010)

*wow!...*



eHav said:


> slicing up a guy in mid air? JIZZED MY PANTS


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 15, 2010)

I wonder if there is a hyper mode where you can run up buildings and jump ridiculous heights. I want the full MGS4 Raiden experience. And I want to fight Vamp.


----------



## Kaki (Jun 15, 2010)

I want an equivalent of a shooting range where you can just choose all sorts of random things to slice and the number and go at it.


----------



## Tian (Jun 15, 2010)

That trailer from E3 has given us so much info and i've already got a theory for whats happening. 
First i'll breakdown some of the obvious points i.e. Raidens Multiple blades.

Raiden has two new high frequency blades, the reason i say that they are new is because of the design of the blades in which release holes in the blade are more numerous. The frequency is increased through the holster which puts a massive charge through the blades similar to the rail gun wielded by fortune or crying wolf. Because of this it maximizes cutting power. 

Next is the suit raiden is wearing isn't a completely different suit but a mroe complete version of his previous suit. He has merely completed his suit by giving him protection. In his previous suit he gave up protection for Agility, not necessarily speed though. If you look closely to the layer under the plates you see the remnance of the first layer of suit.
Next is Raidens glowing red eye. I think that he has had extensive surgery in order to place something similar to snakes solid eye into his own organic eye, hence when he took what looked electrical energy from the soldiers spine it was charged and turned red.

Now to the Soldier, their are many things about this.The first thing being that it was on caution and looking around, this suggests that it has a mind of it's own suggesting it's somewhat human. This lead me back to one of the most epic characters in Metal Gear Solid history...Grey Fox!!! In the snatcher project all they needed from the subject was their heads allowing the rest to be just machine. This is why when Raiden uses his charged blade to cut through its arm it was nothing but machine. The snatcher project had been started by Dr. Drago Pettrovich Madnar had been used to bring grey fox and big boss back. He resinated with Big boss which is why he join him. Some time after this he hid in eastern europe and developed medical cybernetic, White Blood and stuff for military technologies. At Area 51, He also transformed Raiden into the Cyborg ninja under the orders of the patriots. 

Now that the Patriots no longer have control i think that Madnar is trying to create the Haven which Big Boss wanted. After this i have no idea because i need to watch it some more. 
I think that the canon version of what happened to the B&B's is that Snake tranq'd and that madnar is the person who set up their equipment along with the Haven troopers equipment. I think that the B&B's might help Raiden at some point. this is just a shot in the dark though. 

thoughts people?

Personally i hope he has a gun similar to grey foxes because that thing is a beast of a gun.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 15, 2010)

I'd be fine with no guns. Even if they're included I probably won't use them unless I absolutely have to.

I'd like to be able to throw swords though 



The World said:


> That sounds like Wolverine.



Yea, I was thinking that when I said it.

Raiden/Area 51 vs. Wolverine/Weapon X facility

Can't deny it'd be fun. I know if I was Raiden and I noticed that I was transformed into something almost completely not human I'd be a _tiny_ bit disgruntled, and would be sure not to leave without fucking some shit up.


----------



## Angoobo (Jun 15, 2010)

Why is it still called MG Solid, when Solid Snake has supposedly died?


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 15, 2010)

Nagatosama said:


> Why is it still called MG Solid, when Solid Snake has supposedly died?



Solid is a reference to being in 3D, not the character iirc.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 15, 2010)

I know Raiden's primary weapon will be his sword, but will he be using guns also?


----------



## The Boss (Jun 15, 2010)

Rated R Superstar said:


> I know Raiden's primary weapon will be his sword, but will he be using guns also?



He has the socom.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 15, 2010)

Nagatosama said:


> Why is it still called MG Solid, when Solid Snake has supposedly died?


Who said Snake is dead?


----------



## Higawa (Jun 15, 2010)

Woow and it also is for PC we can only hope the best


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 16, 2010)

Rated R Superstar said:


> I know Raiden's primary weapon will be his sword, but will he be using guns also?



I think he will. I mean what else could that massive cannon looking thing on his back in the trailer be


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 16, 2010)

SOCOM pek


----------



## cowboysfromhell (Jun 16, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> Who said Snake is dead?



a game called metal gear solid 4

Solid snake is dead. That's the whole point of making mgs4, to put an end to him for good.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 16, 2010)

But... he didn't die?


----------



## Akamatsu (Jun 16, 2010)

Not dead he was going do some retirement stuff until he die's, MGS4 was end of his story his battle's, not his life him and otacon went to retire to live out snake's last day's .

Anyway, Rising looking pretty good loving the cut mechanic def more gore then any MGS  The new frog design look's good and raiden got a terminator eye going on now =/


----------



## Viciousness (Jun 16, 2010)

Jon Snow said:


> But... he didn't die?



maybe theyll have him cameo, in a flashback or something im sure. Itd be nice if how in MSG2 you could play solid or naked snake in a flashback then go back to being raiden, but I doubt it.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 16, 2010)

cowboysfromhell said:


> a game called metal gear solid 4
> 
> Solid snake is dead. That's the whole point of making mgs4, to put an end to him for good.


Like others have said, he didn't die.

EDIT:

MGS Rising team has been interviewed.


----------



## Maxi (Jun 16, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> I hope the prologue is Raiden waking up from Area 51, then proceeding to kill EVERYTHING on his way out of there.


I actually hope it's gonna have the 'resque-sunny' mission as a prologue. So that we begin as a normal Raiden . 


The Boss said:


> I want to play the part where Raiden becomes romanceable. Fund it Kojima.


Like totally .


----------



## The Boss (Jun 16, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> MGS Rising team has been interviewed.





> In fact, you're free to play like a more conventional Metal Gear Solid game, advancing stealthily. Those who are more confident in their action skills, however, can choose to charge right in at enemy groups.


*Can we stop arguing now?*  

So you can play it stealth or just straight slashing... and there are choices you can make in the game? Excellent. Time to moralefag my way through.  

Im happy that this will take place between MGS2 & 4.. bring it on. Do want. That means the image of Raiden with crying wolf is canon.  



Maxi said:


> I actually hope it's gonna have the 'resque-sunny' mission as a prologue. So that we begin as a normal Raiden .
> 
> Like totally .



I hope so too.. saving baby sunny..  ... but do I dare say it..  If Rose isn't in the game (FAT CHANCE), she will be implied through out the game for sure.


----------



## Vault (Jun 16, 2010)

I really hope its after MGS4 and Raiden is forced to be a cyborg agakn, you know what that means right? LOADS and LOADS of Rose  

Or the twist at the end is that this is actually Raiden's son


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 16, 2010)

I hope we get a scene after Raiden gets turned into the cyborg like this:


Just think how hilarious Quinton Flynn would be delivering that line.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 16, 2010)

*Quinton Flynn*...  



Vault said:


> I really hope its after MGS4 and Raiden is forced to be a cyborg agakn, you know what that means right? LOADS and LOADS of Rose
> 
> Or the twist at the end is that this is actually Raiden's son


Please kill yourself for posting this.


----------



## Vault (Jun 16, 2010)

Shokolate you know i have love for you :33 























And Rose


----------



## The Boss (Jun 16, 2010)

....


----------



## Vault (Jun 16, 2010)

Just thing of Rose as Boss U__U


----------



## Maxi (Jun 16, 2010)

The Boss said:


> *I hope so too.. saving baby sunny..  ... but do I dare say it..  If Rose isn't in the game (FAT CHANCE), she will be implied through out the game for sure.
> 
> 
> *


*
The thought of Rose: 
This game get's a frigging game of the year award if it doesn't have that bitch Rose in it.

*


----------



## Blade (Jun 16, 2010)

Snake>Raiden

any day




Still the game seems awesome, it seems  another epic installment for the series.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 16, 2010)

Vault said:


> Just thing of Rose as Boss U__U


You should kill yourself for comparing Rose to The Boss.  



Maxi said:


> The thought of Rose:
> This game get's a frigging game of the year award if it doesn't have that bitch Rose in it.


GAME OF THE YEAR ALL YEARS!  .... lets hope it's as good as all the other MGS games.. and not just a mindless slasher.


----------



## Vault (Jun 16, 2010)

Blade you win

Naked Snake shits on everyone


----------



## The Boss (Jun 16, 2010)

Raiden >> You.


----------



## Vault (Jun 16, 2010)

. .              .No


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## Freija (Jun 16, 2010)

I'll buy this game, but I still think they should remove the "Metal Gear Solid" part and just call it "The homosexual adventures of Raiden"


----------



## The World (Jun 16, 2010)

Quinton Flynn is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). 

Ken'yū Horiuchi is a real man.


----------



## Maxi (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 16, 2010)

Seriously, I hope the game starts like this

Raiden hears Rose is dead
Raiden goes on a rampage
Ending revealing the much alive Rose


----------



## Vyse (Jun 16, 2010)

In the MGS Data Book it says Raiden rescued the girl with the eggs from Area 51. I forgot her name, but you know the one. She was singing the binomial formula to herself while cooking. 

Focus on that story and I'm happy.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 16, 2010)

I'm ok with a rescuing Sonny mission as well... but shit Rose will be in his head like the fucking thorn she is. You know it be true. Raiden always has to be the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) with a love story. Fuck this shit. You know there's going to be an emo Raiden scene. Just thinking about it makes my boner die.


----------



## Vyse (Jun 16, 2010)

Am I the only one who liked Raiden's backstory, character and interactions more than Snake's?

Probably.

Raiden>Snake. There, I said it.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 16, 2010)

Germans

their opinion doesn't count.


----------



## Vyse (Jun 16, 2010)

Oh come on, we all love the epic twist at the end of MGS2 that made you think you are the only sane person in the world and everything around you is just a big mindfuck.

And the swordfight with Solidus was the best thing that ever happened in the series. I get goosebumbs all over my body by just thinking about it.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 16, 2010)

I like Raiden's back story.. I just don't like Rose. Raiden would have been perfect if he didn't have that snappy love story... no wait I change my mind. I just wish Rose was a better character instead of a lying nasty bitch._ THEN_ his love story would have been ok.


----------



## The World (Jun 16, 2010)

Snake had a lying nasty bitch too *cough cough Naomi* but hey at least she was hot.


----------



## Junas (Jun 16, 2010)

Oversoul said:


> Oh come on, we all love the epic twist at the end of MGS2 that made you think you are the only sane person in the world and everything around you is just a big mindfuck.
> 
> And the swordfight with Solidus was the best thing that ever happened in the series. I get goosebumbs all over my body by just thinking about it.



I thought that was well played. I didn't see it coming, and I'm sure the majority of us players didn't! The idea of a huge simulation didn't register in my head until they said more about the Patriots and that they were behind everything. Then MGS3 and MSG4 explained more and tied up all the loose ends of the whole storyline. 



The Boss said:


> I like Raiden's back story.. I just don't like Rose. Raiden would have been perfect if he didn't have that snappy love story... no wait I change my mind. I just wish Rose was a better character instead of a lying nasty bitch._ THEN_ his love story would have been ok.



I thought Rose was a bore when she had to bring up movies they used to watch. Whenever Raiden talked to her, it looked like he was constipated and in lots of pain. She really tortured him alot and I don't like that in a woman... 



The World said:


> Snake had a lying nasty bitch too *cough cough Naomi* but hey at least she was hot.



You don't say....  She was hot, alright


----------



## Maxi (Jun 16, 2010)

The Boss said:


> I like Raiden's back story.. I just don't like Rose. Raiden would have been perfect if he didn't have that snappy love story... no wait I change my mind. I just wish Rose was a better character instead of a lying nasty bitch._ THEN_ his love story would have been ok.





The World said:


> Snake had a lying nasty bitch too *cough cough Naomi* but hey at least she was hot.



You NF gaming department people are GENIUS!!! Totally agree with you.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 16, 2010)

Oversoul said:


> Am I the only one who liked Raiden's backstory, character and interactions more than Snake's?
> 
> Probably.
> 
> Raiden>Snake. There, I said it.



Raiden was a good character in 2, but in 4 he started saying some of the corniest and "emo" lines in the series.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 16, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> Raiden was a good character in 2, but in 4 he started saying some of the corniest and "emo" lines in the series.



Raiden           : It was never going to work out for me. It even "rained" the
                   day I was born.

Snake            : You've got it all wrong. You were the lightning in that
                   rain. You can still shine through the darkness.




But I did like Raiden's backstory. The whole child soldier thing was pretty neat.

That being said, I hope that somehow the patriots makes a robot version of Rose who's purpose is to lure you into a false sense of security and then kill you. Probably the closest a player could get to hacking Rose to pieces. Would guarantee Game of the Year award.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 16, 2010)

Killing  Rose (even a fake one) would be GAME OF THE YEARS ALL YEARS!


----------



## Castiel (Jun 16, 2010)

The Boss said:


> GAME OF THE YEAR ALL YEARS!  .... lets hope it's as good as all the other MGS games.. *and not just a mindless slasher.*



Big interview with director (not Kojima)


Game is stealth but if you're confident enough you can go crazy and kill everything.

Turns out in gameplay you have two options of getting past a guard
1). murder the shit out of him
2). use your sword to cut the enviroment to distract him or to make your own shortcuts



mystictrunks said:


> Raiden was a good character in 2, but in 4 he started saying some of the corniest and "emo" lines in the series.



Yeah I went into MGS2 expecting a horrible trainwreck of a character, but he actually pretty good.  It was Rose who the problem, I liked his back story and personality and I agreed that not having Snake be playable made him come off as more badass.

Raiden turned into the horrible character in MGS4, only his ninja antics keep him from Rose level


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 16, 2010)

Third Doctor said:


> Game is stealth but if you're confident enough you can go crazy and kill everything.
> 
> Turns out in gameplay you have two options of getting past a guard
> *1). murder the shit out of him*
> 2). use your sword to cut the enviroment to distract him or to make your own shortcuts



As if there was any doubt .

Although at times I might use option 2 as a means to option 1 

But either way, no one escapes.



> Raiden turned into the horrible character in MGS4, only his ninja antics keep him from Rose level



Yea. I mean yea, being a cyborg ninja probably does blow, but it was just a bit too far to the point of not really seeming like genuine sadness.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 16, 2010)

oh yeah and Rising confirmed as between MGS2 and 4 in the interview.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 16, 2010)

Is it too far if as raiden you go and kill snake?


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 16, 2010)

Why would that even be possible, Nova?


----------



## Castiel (Jun 16, 2010)

Even if you could do that you'd get an automatic game over like if you killed Plisken in MGS2 or Ocelot in Snake Eater


----------



## The World (Jun 16, 2010)

Those darn Time Paradox's.


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Jun 17, 2010)

Raiden's role in MGS4 is the 'helper' like Fox was previously. That role had the thematic consern of the never ending trauma soldiers go through. It's why Big Boss' twisted idealogy of eternal war appealed to them, that's the tragedy. They *can't* be rehabilitated back into normal life, there's too much blood on their hands. They hate war, but they need it to have a purpose in life. Grey Fox has his big emo confession before Snake too if you recall. 

Sort of like how Luke Skywalker turned out differently than Anakin despite their similar past, Snake was able to turn Raiden on the path to a normal life, whereas Big Boss just used Grey Fox until he burned himself out in battle and died. Big Boss wasn't a monster, but he made a wrong choice, Snake fixed that with his own student. Hence the 'shine in the darkness' bit goes all the way back to the original Metal Gear 2 on the MSX.


----------



## Helix (Jun 17, 2010)

I can't wait for the part where you travel back in time.


----------



## zebas1 (Jun 17, 2010)

I don't understand that O_O


----------



## The Boss (Jun 17, 2010)

I lol'd so hard when that video first came out.


----------



## valerian (Jun 17, 2010)

I can't wait to be violated by Volgin


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 19, 2010)

It's official, Rising takes place between MGS2 & 4 to explain us how Raiden went from his MGS2 self to his MGS4 self, and probably some sonny rescue mission.


----------



## Thomaatj (Jun 19, 2010)

Think this is going to be a hackandslash game.. hope they do it like gotp.


----------



## Blade (Jun 19, 2010)

Metal Gear Rising=Ninja Gaiden style


----------



## The Boss (Jun 19, 2010)

As I read more abotu this game the less I become interested in it. A hack n slash METAL GEAR... Jesus Christ why didn't they just make a new game.... or a new tittle with out the MGS in it.  Kojima's humor isn't gonna be in it... it's just gonna be generic hack and slash. Only reason why I am still interested in it is because it's MGS.. and Raiden. If it wasn't MGS I wouldn't even be keeping up with it. Feels bad man. 

OH WELL Kojima will announce a NEW GAME at TGS.. so.. cheers!!


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 19, 2010)

So this is coming out for the ps3 after all, I am very pleased. 

The physics are amazing.

Too bad we can't play out that fight between him and Vamp in MGS4, I'm glad we get to play as the cool Raiden though.


----------



## Blade (Jun 19, 2010)

The Boss said:


> As I read more abotu this game the less I become interested in it. A hack n slash METAL GEAR... Jesus Christ why didn't they just make a new game.... or a new tittle with out the MGS in it.  Kojima's humor isn't gonna be in it... it's just gonna be generic hack and slash. Only reason why I am still interested in it is because it's MGS.. and Raiden. If it wasn't MGS I wouldn't even be keeping up with it. Feels bad man.
> 
> OH WELL Kojima will announce *a NEW GAME at TGS..* so.. cheers!!



A true sequel to MGS4?


----------



## Vyse (Jun 19, 2010)

Blade said:


> A true sequel to MGS4?


I hope not.
Let MGS die in piece, Kojima. Don't milk it, you are better than that.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 19, 2010)

Blade said:


> A true sequel to MGS4?


^ For some reason I don't see that happening for awhile. You know what I can see happening? Zone of the Enders 3.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 19, 2010)

No it wont be.  He's already passed the torch to the younger ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). 

He also said it's _NOT_ ZOE3. :ho


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 19, 2010)

The Boss said:


> He also said it's _NOT_ ZOE3. :ho


  

Why won't he just make it?


----------



## Blade (Jun 19, 2010)

Not ZOE3?



This series deserved at least another one installment in order to be a fuckin epic trilogy.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 19, 2010)

We need some new Godjima IP, so I can fap some more.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 19, 2010)

Kojima said it's NEW IP that can be consider a TABOO... OooOoooOo the drama.. :ho He was gonna show it at E3 but he felt it wasn't polished. So he'll come out with it at TGS for suuuure!


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 19, 2010)

Oh yeah, I remember reading on Kotaku a few months back that Kojima said he was working on a new game that can be considered taboo by today's society and that if he fucked up he might be kicked out of the industry. I wonder what he's thinking of doing? What can be considered taboo by today's society?


----------



## Vyse (Jun 19, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> Oh yeah, I remember reading on Kotaku a few months back that Kojima said he was working on a new game that can be considered taboo by today's society and that if he fucked up he might be kicked out of the industry. I wonder what he's thinking of doing? What can be considered taboo by today's society?



Sounds like child rape


----------



## Blade (Jun 19, 2010)

Kojima isn't working btw on the new Castlevania game?


----------



## The Boss (Jun 19, 2010)

^ He's Executive producer for Castlevania and Rising.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 19, 2010)

Considering it's taboo, I will buy it.

Better with something completely fresh than rehashed shooters.


----------



## Blade (Jun 19, 2010)

The Boss said:


> ^ He's Executive producer for Castlevania and Rising.



Castlevania will *rise* on another level


----------



## Awesome (Jun 19, 2010)

Godjima doing something taboo? Only Godjima has the balls to do something like that. Will buy


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 19, 2010)

I think you guys mean Kamijima.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 19, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> I think you guys mean Kamijima.



Thats only in Japan 

He's my *GOD*


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 19, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> I think you guys mean Kamijima.


same shit.


----------



## Akamatsu (Jun 19, 2010)

Taboo by JP is rising gore isn't something that get's allowed alot so maybe he's next title has more gore then rising ....


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 19, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Yeah I went into MGS2 expecting a horrible trainwreck of a character, but he actually pretty good.  It was Rose who the problem, I liked his back story and personality and I agreed that not having Snake be playable made him come off as more badass.



yeah, throw me in the "Raiden is actually an alright character" wagon too 

anyway, I'm relieved that they said Rising would still have the stealth aspect, even if the trailer didn't really show it


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 19, 2010)

maybe you go to war and kill children? or maybe it involves.....wincest.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 19, 2010)

I'm glad too. It isn't a MG game unless there is some form of stealth.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 20, 2010)

Whatever the Taboo is.. I hope it's so fucking awesome that he himself, Godjima becomes immortal.


----------



## Vault (Jun 20, 2010)

No stealth in the trailer you say? He was moving a ninj a on that droid, not stealthy enough for you? 

Rising with dat kinect/ move would be boss


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 20, 2010)

I don't sneak in MGS much anyway. 

I prefer to run and gun, but I don't go for the secrets, I played pretty much all of MGS3 this way, just run to the next area!


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 20, 2010)

As much as stealth is a large part of MGS gameplay slicing guys into pieces is a much more fun prospect.

I wonder if you can deflect bullets back at enemies as well.


----------



## Vault (Jun 20, 2010)

One of the worst experiences ever for me was watching my little brother play MGS 3 from start to finish :taichou Shit was painful and hilarious


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 20, 2010)

Vault said:


> One of the worst experiences ever for me was watching my little brother play MGS 3 from start to finish :taichou Shit was painful and hilarious



You to eh.


----------



## Vault (Jun 20, 2010)

How many hours completion time? 

I have to give him credit for knowing the last fight with boss was one of gaming's pinnacles. He nearly shed a manly tear too


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 20, 2010)

Mine was a friend playing MGS4 yeah. Dude was playing COD MW with Snake.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 20, 2010)

lol.. mine was when I introduce MGS3 to a buddy... painful it was. _HOWS DOES I SNEAK_.  ....  Until she knew how to play and just put everyone to nap.


----------



## Vault (Jun 20, 2010)

She must be especially bad since MGS 4 you can just John Rambo your way.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 20, 2010)

IDK.. she played All of the metal Gear on easy..  It's cool though. She knows as much about the story as I do. Wait.. no I take that back.  But she does love it as much as I do.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 20, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> As much as stealth is a large part of MGS gameplay slicing guys into pieces is a much more fun prospect.
> 
> I wonder if you can deflect bullets back at enemies as well.



Wasn't that in the trailer? I coulda sworn raiden was moving in on a guy deflecting bullets before he got in close and sliced the guy.

But I cant see how they wouldnt' include bullet deflecting. Its one of the key things of being a cyborg sword guy.

But im not too worried about lack of stealth. I like the idea of more offensive stealth. Sort of like in the most recent splinter cell game.


----------



## Vault (Jun 20, 2010)

Your friend interests me, MGS chicks fftw.


----------



## Memos (Jun 20, 2010)

The Boss said:


> IDK.. she played All of the metal Gear on easy..  It's cool though. She knows as much about the story as I do. Wait.. no I take that back.  But she does love it as much as I do.


Does your friend like Vamp, by any chance?


----------



## Castiel (Jun 20, 2010)

No such hilarity for me, only thing I had was watching my sister find every single glitch in Sonic Heroes and die endlessly


----------



## Castiel (Jun 20, 2010)

The Boss said:


> As I read more abotu this game the less I become interested in it. A hack n slash METAL GEAR... Jesus Christ why didn't they just make a new game.... or a new tittle with out the MGS in it.  Kojima's humor isn't gonna be in it... it's just gonna be generic hack and slash. Only reason why I am still interested in it is because it's MGS.. and Raiden. If it wasn't MGS I wouldn't even be keeping up with it. Feels bad man.
> 
> OH WELL Kojima will announce a NEW GAME at TGS.. so.. cheers!!



Oh for the love of

ITS NOT HACK AND SLASH, YOU HAVE THE OPTION TO GO CRAZY BUT THAT'S ESSENTIALLY THE SAME THING AS TURNING MGS4 INTO A FPS.  ITS STILL A STEALTH GAME

jesus christ


----------



## Vault (Jun 20, 2010)

MGS fans gonna rage.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 20, 2010)

The Boss said:


> IDK.. *she played All of the metal Gear on easy..*  It's cool though. She knows as much about the story as I do. Wait.. no I take that back.  But she does love it as much as I do.



When I have absolutely nothing to do I replay MGS3 on easy, a fun way to blow 3-4 hours.  You can literally run into every enemy you see and slaughter them with your knife.  I must have racked up 7 times the body count I did in normal


----------



## Vault (Jun 20, 2010)

MGS on easy is to property enjoy the game and try different stuff etc


----------



## Castiel (Jun 20, 2010)

Or butcher people as if they were cattle


----------



## Vault (Jun 20, 2010)

Mainly that, i used to mow down entire levels in MGS 4 that they ran out of reinforcements.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 20, 2010)

Playing on easy and just CQCing the fuck out of everyone really is extremely fun.

Actually, Rising on easy will probably be extremely fun. I'll play it on harder difficulties to use more of a combo of stealth and butchering, but i'll go to easy later and just run through levels murderizing left and right.


----------



## Akamatsu (Jun 21, 2010)

Im looking forward to this and i personally hate the hate people give raiden i bet if they just replaced raiden with fox no one would cry about it being hack & slash, it's good to see MGS take a different road it's not hideo's MGS anymore .


----------



## The Boss (Jun 21, 2010)

Kusuriuri said:


> Does your friend like Vamp, by any chance?


You've met her haven't you?  



Mickey Mouse said:


> Oh for the love of
> 
> ITS NOT HACK AND SLASH, YOU HAVE THE OPTION TO GO CRAZY BUT THAT'S ESSENTIALLY THE SAME THING AS TURNING MGS4 INTO A FPS.  ITS STILL A STEALTH GAME
> 
> jesus christ



_LIEZ... ALL LIEZ and DAMNATION_...  That's what I thought too until I read the latest info from E3... honestly... It's hack and Slash with Stealth... I guess that's cool too.. but whatever.. New Gen of Metal Gear right?


----------



## Awesome (Jun 21, 2010)

Playing on easy and CQC'ing people? Go hardcore, Big Boss Hard


----------



## Vault (Jun 21, 2010)

Big Boss Hard isnt hard although in MGS4, tailing that dude in russian still gives me nightmares  Its like the AI for that guy turned utterly brain dead. I mean 30 minutes in one place just going around in circles. Gimme a break.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 21, 2010)

I wish I could take that part out of MGS4, it makes me not want to play the game.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 21, 2010)

Must have killed that guy a dozen times


----------



## Awesome (Jun 21, 2010)

The Boss extreme is a bit hard for a pure CQC run though


----------



## Vault (Jun 21, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> I wish I could take that part out of MGS4, it makes me not want to play the game.



It puts me off  so much, i dont know how many tines i wanted to play MGS then remember that level, i just lose all energy thinking about. Definitely one of the worst levels i have ever played.

I killed that guy so many times too out of sheer frustration.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 21, 2010)

I mastered that part. Not that bad anymore.


----------



## Vault (Jun 21, 2010)

Big Boss Hard? There is nothing to master unless knocking him out and physically drag him to the place but im sure as soon as he wakes his gonna run back where he started then repeat.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 21, 2010)

^  

That part was awesome in first playthrough.. and anytime after that it turns to shit.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 21, 2010)

I never tried knocking him out. I just am good at sneaking around


----------



## The Boss (Jun 21, 2010)

^ you should do it for the lulz. I knocked him out on my first time cuz I thought he was someone else.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 21, 2010)

The Boss said:


> ^ you should do it for the lulz. I knocked him out on my first time cuz I thought he was someone else.



I'm on act 2 on my current save file. Will do


----------



## Vault (Jun 21, 2010)

The Boss said:


> ^
> 
> That part was awesome in first playthrough.. and anytime after that it turns to shit.




First play through is only fun because its on normal


----------



## Awesome (Jun 21, 2010)

A MGS doesn't play normal on the first playthrough.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 21, 2010)

I always play MGS on normal first runthrough..  I don't want it to be too hard. It takes away the fun, and too easy take away the fun. I like the challenge after I complete my first run.


----------



## Vault (Jun 21, 2010)

What? Everybody knows MGS is at its best on easy


----------



## Awesome (Jun 21, 2010)

MGS is at its best all the time, what are you talking about?


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 21, 2010)

That's what sucky gamers say, Vault.


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Jun 21, 2010)

Rising looks unimpressive thus far, but they really haven't shown much so hopefully it will seem better later on.

I imagine I will get it either way, barring horrible reviews.


----------



## Vault (Jun 21, 2010)

I play it on normal first then the next play throughs are on the hardest settings, then after its on easy to try out different playing styles. 

I have finished each MGS atleast 4 times  Suck on them nuts Ken


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 21, 2010)

I've finished it 11 times 

I have all emblems 

Suck my dick, Patty


----------



## Felix (Jun 21, 2010)

From the trailers, it looked like it controlled like the previous Metal Gears
And that is not good


----------



## Vault (Jun 21, 2010)

Only MGS 4  

Im talking about MGS 1 to 4 atleast 4 times  

My nuts need some waxing Kenny, attend to it


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 21, 2010)

I've beaten the first MGS over 50 times 

I'm not wearing pants


----------



## Vault (Jun 21, 2010)

I see no consistency  

Must be a Scouse thing  

My nuts arent gonna suck themselves ya know


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 21, 2010)

Personal attacks 

Concession accepted 

Accept defeat and blow me


----------



## The World (Jun 21, 2010)

Kojima is my half-brother. 

I know when this game is coming out. 

If you want to know when, bring some lube and a smile.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 21, 2010)

God doesn't have brothers 

Blow me for blasphemy


----------



## The World (Jun 21, 2010)

This is Japan, every God has a half-brother and a mistress. 

Blow me mistress.


----------



## Vault (Jun 21, 2010)

I should be accepting yours  

Since you havent told me the amount for ghe other games  

Concession accepted  

I have nuts on the ready for you


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 21, 2010)

MGS2 over 10 times 

MGS3, the lowest with about 5 

Stop being butthurt


----------



## The World (Jun 21, 2010)

Ah yes MGS3,



the retarded inbred cousin of the Metal Gear franchise.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 21, 2010)

The gameplay of MGS3 put me off a bit. Especially for the original Snake Eater, as the camera was horrible. Everything you moved you were gambling with your life.


----------



## Vault (Jun 21, 2010)

Buuthurt??  

Do elaborate further


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 21, 2010)

Your spelling tells its own tale 

You started with personal attacks, which makes me the winner


----------



## Vault (Jun 21, 2010)

Look who's nitpicking now  

My newbish brother prefers MGS3 gameplay to MGS4


----------



## The World (Jun 21, 2010)

This is what happens when you cross my logic, your dick turns into cheese courtesy of Raiden.


----------



## Vault (Jun 21, 2010)

The graphics seem to be the same as MGS4, very disappointing


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 21, 2010)

You're blind, Patty


----------



## Vault (Jun 21, 2010)

For the first time in god knows how long Kenny,, you are right


----------



## The World (Jun 21, 2010)

In the land of the blind the 1 eyed man is king.........unless he like MGS2-3 over 1.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 21, 2010)

I think you're underestimating me a whole lot


----------



## The Boss (Jun 21, 2010)

MGS3 >>> MGS1


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 21, 2010)

See 

What you're speaking is MG blasphemy


----------



## Vault (Jun 21, 2010)

That statement would have been true 3 years ago Kenny,  Not now


----------



## HUNTER EMS (Jun 21, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Okay, good to hear it's actually getting a ps3 release as well, I see the game probly playing like DMC, but with lots of robots.



It's not going to be anything like DMC, DMC is just a mindless hack and slash game. Judging by the MGS Rising trailer, Raising is much, much more realistic, has better graphics, etc. MGS >>> DMC.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 21, 2010)

You have this ignorant view of me from a year ago now 

I do not like it 

You're also dead wrong


----------



## The World (Jun 21, 2010)

Time to eat my snake.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 21, 2010)

It was decleared dead years ago


----------



## Vault (Jun 21, 2010)

i know you well enough to say you have lot a shit load of epic  Starting with a year ago

You got trolled hard, 3 years ago you would have destroy said person so much they could have committed suicide.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 21, 2010)

But I'm not trying to destroy you, Patty. You're a buddy 

It's like you're stuck in '09 man


----------



## The World (Jun 21, 2010)

What happened mein kampf? 

Needs moar torture.


----------



## Vault (Jun 21, 2010)

True we haven't really spoken this year, dont know whats up with you  

I blame you for this lack of communication


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 21, 2010)

More like your lack of MSN activity


----------



## Vault (Jun 21, 2010)

You got me thar  

You could always call


----------



## The World (Jun 21, 2010)

No homo.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 21, 2010)

Calling across the border would kill my phone bill. You're not worth that kind of cash 

And besides, I don't have your number on this phone


----------



## The World (Jun 21, 2010)

And no homo.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 21, 2010)

Aww, The World. I find it cute that you so desperately want to join the convo


----------



## The World (Jun 21, 2010)

Do not try to bend the spoon, that's impossible. Instead only try to realise the truth... there is no spoon.


----------



## Sage (Jun 21, 2010)

Gray Fox >>>>>  Raiden! 

he kicked ass in VR missions!


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 21, 2010)

HUNTER EMS said:


> It's not going to be anything like DMC, *DMC is just a mindless hack and slash game*. Judging by the MGS Rising trailer, Raising is much, much more realistic, has better graphics, etc. MGS >>> DMC.



Umm....what?


----------



## killedbydoorknob (Jun 21, 2010)

MGS3>>>>MGS1>MGS4>>>>>>>MGS1remakeonGCN>>>>>>>>>>MGSPSPcardgames>>>>>>>>>>>>>>MGS2.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 21, 2010)

MGS2 was the worst MGS in my opinion, but don't even put it in the same sentence as those card games. It was still a fantastic game. Comparing MGS2 to something less than shit is horrible


----------



## Castiel (Jun 21, 2010)

MGS2 was good, I know there is a shitload of Raiden hate but god damn ranking it the worst?  wow


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 21, 2010)

PSP card games being Acid?

You also forgot MGS Portable Ops, and Peace Walker, after those you put MGS2.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 21, 2010)

I liked MGS2 so screw you


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 21, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> I liked MGS2 so screw you



I love MGS2, Kojima is just that good.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 21, 2010)

MGS2 was a great game with a deep story. Kojima was trying to show us gamers that we, the gamers are Raiden trying to play a role of a greater hero. (Kojima sure trolled the haterz. ) If you cant see past the point of the game gtfo son.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 21, 2010)

I liked the story, but Raiden and Rose lowered its rating for me. I still loved the game, I don't hate it. It's just that the other MGS' are better.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 21, 2010)

It gave us the awesomeness that is Fatman


----------



## The Boss (Jun 21, 2010)

Fatman was my favorite Boss fight in MGS2. lol.. so fat and awesome. Laugh and grow FAT!


----------



## Awesome (Jun 21, 2010)

Anything to do with C4 I hated in that game 

Having me chase around a couple of bombs wasn't that fun.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 21, 2010)

"Bombs tell the time with every minute of their existence, and nothing else announces it's own end with such a fanfare"

"Oh no, my suit... now I've nothing to wear to the party"

Fatman is


----------



## The World (Jun 21, 2010)

LAUGH AND GROW FAT!!


----------



## Akamatsu (Jun 22, 2010)

Damn fruitbooter fatman 

MGS2 is one best MGS personally it's:

MGS3
MGS2
MGS1
MGS4 
My list 4 is pretty but it's not fun and i used only 2 weapons out of 70 for most playthrough's Socom/Mk pistol, it was a terrible MGS game screw nanomachine's and there non-funness.
Atleast MGS2 had guard's with emotions and it fun taking there dog tag's.

Guard: Dont shoot me!
*BANG*


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 22, 2010)

Have to say MGS1 > MGS2 > rest of MGS.

Unlike most of others, I consider MGS2 as one of the best in the series.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 22, 2010)

MGS3 is my favourite of the series.

Everything about it is just awesome.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 22, 2010)

Yea MGS3 is the best for me. 2 and 4 are probably tied.

One of the main things I liked about MGS2 was that you got to see snake from a rookie's point of view. Which made him like 1000 times more badass. Although imo Rose and Raiden Quinton Flynn were definitely annoying.


----------



## Maxi (Jun 23, 2010)

, i was never able to complete MGS2 because it crashed on me but i definitely enjoyed it. I actually liked Raiden in that one, and Snake was just badass .

Lol, at Fatman.

*Ahem, Rose however *


----------



## Blade (Jun 23, 2010)

MGS1>MGS3>MGS2>MGS4

where Rising is ranking?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 23, 2010)

Im really not expecting Rising to stack up compared to the MGS games.

If its fun to play while offering a decent story Ill consider it a success.


----------



## Blade (Jun 23, 2010)

At least expect it to be better than the Acid series.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 23, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Im really not expecting Rising to stack up compared to the MGS games.
> 
> If its fun to play while offering a decent story Ill consider it a success.


But you can cut stuff.


----------



## Blade (Jun 23, 2010)

Yeah cutting water melons is so awesome.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 23, 2010)

But that was the best part of the trailer


----------



## Blade (Jun 23, 2010)

I can see Raiden slicing easily a large variety of fruits.Don't worry.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 23, 2010)

Blade said:


> I can see Raiden slicing easily a large variety of fruits.Don't worry.



Of course, this is a picnic simulator right?


----------



## Blade (Jun 24, 2010)

Expect more awesome features from this game.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 24, 2010)

Take Raiden on a picnic? SIGN ME UP!


----------



## Solon Solute (Jun 24, 2010)

Thinking of a picnic suddenly made me imagine Raiden slicing the fuck out of Yogi the Bear...


----------



## Blade (Jun 24, 2010)

I imagine it, it'll have also fruit challenges and something similar stuff.
I think Rising must be renamed.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 24, 2010)

Solon Solute said:


> Thinking of a picnic suddenly made me imagine Raiden slicing the fuck out of Yogi the Bear...


Or cutting watermelons.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 27, 2010)

They're saying that's why it doesn't have a number; they're trying to make two MGS series with Rising. 

*cough*milk*cough*


----------



## Awesome (Jun 27, 2010)

So it is between MGS2 and 4. Interesting


----------



## The World (Jun 28, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> They're saying that's why it doesn't have a number; they're trying to make two MGS series with Rising.
> 
> *cough*milk*cough*



Yeah I just that today too


----------



## Akamatsu (Jun 28, 2010)

Konami + Money = Milk it

We'll keep buying it just like COD fan's keep buying crap activision give's them so can't blame Konami for wanting milk there moneymaker's cause where buying these game's over and over again, look at MGS3/2/1 re-make's and re-boxed versions with new feature's .... and we still buy them


----------



## The Boss (Jun 28, 2010)

Well... IDK man...  If it's good then gimme moar.


ALSO.....  


> Metal Gear Solid: Rising is due for release later this year on the PC, PlayStation 3, and Xbox 360.



HOLLY NUTTZ ON BUTTZ. FOR REALZ? THIS YEAR? I thought 2011?


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 28, 2010)

^ No, gamespot just loves to do shit like that.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 28, 2010)

Damnit..


----------



## Awesome (Jun 28, 2010)

I want it released this year Kojima


----------



## The World (Jun 28, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Damnit..



They probably mean in Japan. Suzuku just likes to do that shit.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 28, 2010)

You'll regret doubting me.


----------



## The World (Jun 28, 2010)

Never.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 28, 2010)

Don't make me pull out the quotes.


----------



## The World (Jun 28, 2010)

Ok I'll play nice.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 28, 2010)

Wise choice.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 29, 2010)

...


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 29, 2010)

Don't get mad at me for production time fail. :taichou


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jun 29, 2010)

Time to power UP the Dolorien and Go Back to the Future so I can tell you how much Rising will suck and if Kojima directed any follow up to PEACE WALKER.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 29, 2010)

^ Tell me who wins the World Cup and if they ban the Vuvuzelas on your way back gg.


----------



## The Boss (Jul 9, 2010)

IDK about you guys but the more I read about Kojima... and how Rising is being handled.. this game is starting to turn into a not sure want.


----------



## Memos (Jul 9, 2010)

The Boss said:


> IDK about you guys but the more I read about Kojima... and how Rising is being handled.. this game is starting to turn into a not sure want.


Welcome to where i've been for ages now.


----------



## The Boss (Jul 9, 2010)

The story wont be awesome like the other MGS games because of this. 


> Kojima is not preoccupied with adding any underlying messages to Rising.  In fact, Kojima says “It’s the sort of game that’s popular over in the West right now”



 ....


----------



## Memos (Jul 9, 2010)

Kojima's such an ass


----------



## The Boss (Jul 9, 2010)

He has always been an ass though (_DAT MGS4 DOCUMENTARY_) .... that's why his games are soo goood. :33


----------



## Memos (Jul 9, 2010)

I like that he is so comfortable talking about the east-west divide when it comes to making games. He was so aware of how MGS was viewed and was geared towards each audience that he brought on Ryan Payton to make it appeal more to a western audience. But when he says something like that, it comes over as if he means that western gamers are really only interested in stupidly "extreme!!" space marine shooters.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 9, 2010)

^ That's not exactly untrue.


----------



## The Boss (Jul 9, 2010)

But Memos.... (Yes I cried a little in the insides when I read that) ... Kojima is right.  In general the highest selling games in the west are mindless shooters. IDK about Japan since I don't follow their game releases and highest selling games ect. But there is some truth in what Kojima said.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 9, 2010)

Highest selling games in Japan are nearly always RPGs, while FPS games are rarely even in the top 15.


----------



## Vault (Jul 9, 2010)

The Boss said:


> IDK about you guys but the more I read about Kojima... and how Rising is being handled.. this game is starting to turn into a not sure want.



I always said this


----------



## The Boss (Jul 9, 2010)

I guess I don't have much to look forward to... I hope Kojima's "new game" will excite me.


----------



## Vault (Jul 9, 2010)

**Patiently waits for ZOE3**


----------



## The Boss (Jul 9, 2010)

It's not ZOE3.


----------



## Memos (Jul 9, 2010)

It's never gonna be ZOE3 :33


----------



## Vault (Jul 9, 2010)

ZOE3 will be made after Rising is done  Kojima said he would work on it sooner but their resources are spread too much.


----------



## Vault (Jul 9, 2010)

> Kojima’s said that after development on Metal Gear Solid: Rising is completed, he is going to “seriously look” at creating a new Zone of the Enders title.“My team and I want to develop a new Zone of the Enders, but it turns out that Kojima Productions has limited resources in terms of teams and directors,” Kojima told JeuxFrance during E3.“So at this stage we have not yet had time to work on Zone of the Enders 3 which has been postponed at the calendar. However, I think after Metal Gear Solid: Rising, I will seriously look Zone of the Enders 3.”Kojima’s promised that a Zone of the Enders 3 will eventually happen, even saying that it’s on the top of his list. A rumor that Kojima would reveal a “major PS3 exclusive” at TGS surfaced only a few days after E3, if that means anything.We’ll see how everything plays out then.





Bitches


----------



## Memos (Jul 9, 2010)

You really gonna believe his lies?  Haven't you learned anything? This is just him throwing people off the scent while he works on Metal Gear Soild 5 for the PS4.


----------



## Vault (Jul 9, 2010)

You dirty troll


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Jul 9, 2010)

MGS rising looks like a very slow action game.  From the videos thus far I am not impressed.

Certainly doesn't appear to be on the level of God of War, DMC, or Ninja Gaiden.

We can only hope Kojima is making MGS5 for PS3 only.


----------



## Vault (Jul 9, 2010)

MGS5 has to be an exclusive, right?


----------



## Blade (Jul 9, 2010)

ZOE 3 will be created, don't ruin it.


MGS 5 will be made after ZOE 3.


----------



## The Boss (Jul 9, 2010)

IDK man.. I want a new IP. Kojima can stop making Metal Gear. 

Also.. there will never be a ZOE3.. Kojima will die before that happens.


----------



## Vault (Jul 9, 2010)

Campers gonna camp


----------



## Helix (Jul 16, 2010)

It has begun.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=97u1XrV-Erg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Boss (Jul 16, 2010)

I chuckled.


----------



## Akamatsu (Jul 16, 2010)

Lulzicals , i doubt we'll see ZOE3 anytime soon hideo seem's to be doing /or planning a PW2 which by sound's thing's will be console's this time and the Rising team is going be making more there own style MGS after rising, KP and Konami are milking MGS for every last yen,dollar,cent,euro we have xD


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Jul 16, 2010)

Shuntensatsu said:


> MGS rising looks like a very slow action game.  From the videos thus far I am not impressed.
> 
> Certainly doesn't appear to be on the level of God of War, DMC, or Ninja Gaiden.
> 
> We can only hope Kojima is making MGS5 for PS3 only.



From what I know it isn't supposed to be an all out action game.

It'll still have stealth in it.


----------



## The World (Aug 3, 2010)

I know this doesn't have anything to do with the game but I thought it looked cool. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L1GM72aEoHw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Boss (Aug 7, 2010)

THAT CRAWLING... 

anyways.. I think my dick has died a little for Rising. 




> "We want newcomers to the game to come in and play freely without needing to know and understand the background of the whole Metal Gear Solid universe. We don't want to have it all tied up with the story from MGS2 or MGS4 and make it too complicated."





Why not just make a new fucking game about a Ninja. Fucking Kojima.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 7, 2010)

I was worried ever since Kojima's staff opposed the humor moments that MGS is known for 

they didn't want the watermelon scene to be in the trailer in the first place


----------



## The World (Aug 7, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> I was worried ever since Kojima's staff opposed the humor moments that MGS is known for
> 
> they didn't want the watermelon scene to be in the trailer in the first place



Wow they should be fired.


----------



## Nimakuzage (Aug 7, 2010)

I still haven't played MGS4 properly because I own a 360, but I can't wait for MGS:R.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Aug 19, 2010)

When Konami revealed the first trailer of gameplay to Metal Gear Solid: Rising this past E3, many Metal Gear fans were worried at seeing Raiden slicing and dicing through enemy soldiers without any regard to stealth or casualty count. This year's GamesCom, however, has brought some clarification that MGS: Rising does hold true to Metal Gear tradition in that you can sneak through the game without actually killing anyone.

While the E3 trailer placed a heavy emphasis on being able to slice anything from soldiers to environments and even watermelons, Konami has clarified that you will never be rewarded in Rising for killing humans. There will, however, be many non-living enemies you can cut, and slicing can be strategically performed to disable enemy weapons instead.

Speaking on the topic of stealth, Konami also suggested that while stealth remains an important part of the gameplay, Raiden's style of sneaking around is inherently different than Snake's because of Raiden's acrobatic ninja skills. Described as using "hunting stealth," Raiden will spend less time waiting for enemies to walk by and will instead be able to move up to them more easliy while remaining in stealth mode.


----------



## Dolohov27 (Aug 19, 2010)

Is there a release date for this game yet ?


----------



## The Boss (Sep 16, 2010)

CUT CUT CUT muthafuckers.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 16, 2010)

I'm going to kill as many as possible, but I did that in regular MGS too.


----------



## Blade (Sep 16, 2010)

High level water melon cutting.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Sep 16, 2010)

I'm a sucker for Metal Gear so..Rising is 1st day buy for me..

Has anyone established if this was about Rising or is he actually thinking about MGS5?



> In a recent statement made to an unidentified Japanese magazine, Hideo Kojima made it clear that he feels he has unfinished business with the Metal Gear Solid series. He claims that there was some stuff he didn't get to fit into MGS: Peace Walker and is thinking about extending the series another game under his direction. It was said that the design document for the project has already been completed, and now it's just a matter of gaining up the nerve to go through with it. He has after all, been getting a slew of Zone Of Enders 3 demands from fans, and is already looking into that after Metal Gear: Rising is wrapped up. When asked how long it would take for an MGS 5 game to be developed, Kojima seemed very optimistic in his response.
> 
> “If I get moving, quick," he answered, which may seem like a pretty simple response, yet still a very revealing one in a sense. There's no doubt that MGS5 could happen, and I personally think that it will. Not sure if it'll be a sequel with how MGS4 concluded things, but this is Kojima were talking about, so anything is possible. Everyone cross your fingers, toes or whatever you cross in situations like these and lets hope Kojima makes this happen
> 
> ...


----------



## NullFox (Sep 16, 2010)

I thought Rising wouldn't have anything in common with the other MGS games but apparently you can finish the game without killing anyone so I guess there will be some emphasis on stealth. That being said, stealth will probably be the least fun way of playing this game.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 16, 2010)

You can play Rising (PS3 version) in 3D if your TV supports it. 


...


----------



## Memos (Sep 16, 2010)

The Boss said:


> You can play Rising (PS3 version) in 3D if your TV supports it.
> 
> 
> ...



Well, I _do_ have a ?5000 TV


----------



## The Boss (Sep 16, 2010)

It has to have that 3D compatibility mode or something like that. I don't have it... doesn't matter.... or does it.


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 16, 2010)

Just keeps getting more awesome. 

CUT. EVERYTHING. NEVAR FORGET.


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Sep 16, 2010)

I will definitely wait to see how this game is reviewed and what most people think about it before dropping 60 bucks.

Not directed by Kojima, no Snake, first game on multi platform with new type of gameplay likely to appeal to casuals.  All of these are red flags which scream out potential fail to me.  I hope it is good, but I will absolutely wait before ordering it.


----------



## Blade (Sep 16, 2010)

Buy it for the water melons.


----------



## valerian (Sep 16, 2010)

Buy it for Raiden's latex 3D ass.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 16, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Buy it for Raiden's latex 3D ass.



That's something to look forward too.. 

First day buy for me.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 19, 2010)

Shit.. Im re-watching the cut cut cut gameplay and I realize Raiden has no ass. What the fuck is this shit. No longer a first day buy.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Sep 19, 2010)

PoinT_BlanK_CeRo said:


> Has anyone established if this was about Rising or is he actually thinking about a MGS5?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So no one knows?


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 19, 2010)

Seeing another of the same cutting walkthrough at TGS on the big screen made me realize something. The graphics.. is fucking insane.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 19, 2010)

PoinT_BlanK_CeRo said:


> So no one knows?



I think Extended PW was already mentioned a while back, and about MGS5, I read it yesterday, just didn't feel like discussing it here...  I was hoping to see something new, but if he is making more Metal Gear.. I am ok with that too.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Sep 20, 2010)

I have no doubt that Rising will be a system resource HOG just as God of War III was...

Now as for MGSV If Kojima is serious about this being "the last Chapter" for Big Boss as MGSIV was for Snake then I'm guessing the game will HAVE to DOVE-TAIL into METAL GEAR and THUS completing the CYCLE.


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 8, 2010)

> Kotaku has been told that Metal Gear Solid: Rising will miss 2011, and  will instead hit in 2012. The multiplatform game trades the "Tactical  Espionage Action" of the traditional Metal Gear Solid series for  "Lighting Bolt Action".


>Kotaku                 .

(Sorry Shoko ._.)


----------



## The World (Nov 8, 2010)

WHY KOJIMA? WHY???? WAS SLICING MELONS NOT ENUFF?? I'M GONNA GO RAGE AND SLICE A CAR TO PIECES!!


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 8, 2010)

After it's showing at TGS can anyone really be surprised


----------



## The World (Nov 8, 2010)

I bet he's trying to test it with gay ass Kinect and gayer ass PS Move.


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 8, 2010)

The MGS saga is complete for me, so it will take stuff and things for this game to win me over 

Mei ling's naked ass in HD


----------



## The World (Nov 8, 2010)

Mei Ling sexting

Mei Ling webcam booty call

Mei Ling phone codec sex

Mei Ling walking out on the battlefield to help Raiden in a bikini.

Do it Kojima.


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 8, 2010)

brb coding a fangame


----------



## The Boss (Nov 8, 2010)

I hope it doesn't require Kinect or else I'm going to...  Other than that.. Im happy to wait for an awesome game.


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 9, 2010)

Kinect + Move. 

Motionu bortu actionu


----------



## Castiel (Nov 9, 2010)

how is move gayer than kinect?


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 9, 2010)

Both are equally poop imo


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 9, 2010)

Nah, kinect is pooper..This generation's eye toy.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Nov 9, 2010)

Wouldn't mind this game having some kinect or move gameplay elements.


----------



## ExoSkel (Nov 9, 2010)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Nah, kinect is pooper..This generation's eye toy.


Both are shit.

Both exists to tame the casual gamers. Just desperate to follow Nintendo's footstep.


----------



## The World (Nov 9, 2010)

Poop poopie poopers doodoo caacaa.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 9, 2010)

ExoSkel said:


> Both are shit.
> 
> Both exists to tame the casual gamers. Just desperate to follow Nintendo's footstep.



Money talks.


----------



## ExoSkel (Nov 9, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Money talks.


Casual gamers = money


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 9, 2010)

ExoSkel said:


> Both are shit.
> 
> Both exists to tame the casual gamers. Just desperate to follow Nintendo's footstep.



I didn't say both of them aren't shit..They are..I just find Kinect to be shittier..

It's like..Move is solid shit..Kinect is diarrhea..

I'm not into motion control but I know I'd pick Move over Kinect.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 9, 2010)

ExoSkel said:


> Casual gamers = money



Casuals, casuals everywhere.


----------



## InFam0us (Jun 13, 2011)

so, really, why this didn't make it to e3 2011?


----------



## The Boss (Jun 13, 2011)

They said they were saving it for later this year.. They want to reveal something big.. whatever that means.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 13, 2011)

^Raiden's cock?


----------



## The Boss (Jun 13, 2011)

I wouldn't mind.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 13, 2011)

> Location: No Homo



        .


----------



## The Boss (Jun 13, 2011)

U mad?           :ho


/no homo


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jun 13, 2011)

I don't care if the TGS 2011 Trailer for Rising has dancing Gekko I want New Rising Trailers now...


----------



## ichigeau (Jun 13, 2011)

i never really went into the metal gear series, i have the second one.... not my stuff



The World said:


> WHY KOJIMA? WHY???? WAS SLICING MELONS NOT ENUFF?? I'M GONNA GO RAGE AND SLICE A CAR TO PIECES!!



but this look interesting


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Aug 25, 2011)

Well, it's a long ass wait for Rising, but I kept myself busy in the meanwhile!

Wanted to share it with you Metal Gear tards first. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KVdi5vehHa8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Badalight (Aug 27, 2011)

I thought it got canceled?


----------



## Spirit King (Aug 27, 2011)

Badalight said:


> I thought it got canceled?



Nope it's still slated for a 2012 release.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 27, 2011)

manwiththemachinegun said:


> Well, it's a long ass wait for Rising, but I kept myself busy in the meanwhile!
> 
> Wanted to share it with you Metal Gear tards first.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KVdi5vehHa8[/YOUTUBE]



Ah good times, good times in the metal gear series.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 10, 2011)




----------



## Jing (Dec 10, 2011)

Platinum games? No wonder it looked so over the top...

And did Raiden always sound this...sadistic?  Reminds me of Travis from No More Heroes a bit..


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 10, 2011)

I'm so gonna buy th...



> Developed by Platinum Games



Never mind.


----------



## Krory (Dec 10, 2011)

They should have made it just the action. Everything else was garbage.

I mean... "Revenge with a Vengeance?" "Revengeance?" God. So fucking idiotic.


----------



## bigduo209 (Dec 10, 2011)

Hatifnatten said:


> I'm so gonna buy th...
> 
> 
> 
> Never mind.



Hate, hate can cloud one's judgement. See the light and ye shall understand greatness...



Krory said:


> They should have made it just the action. Everything else was garbage.
> 
> I mean... "Revenge with a Vengeance?" "Revengeance?" God. So fucking idiotic.


It doesn't bother me, it's typically awful Japanese use of English with the awesome flair for pure ridiculousness.

Sounds like the winning Platinum Games formula to me...


----------



## The Boss (Dec 10, 2011)

Not.... not sure if want.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Dec 10, 2011)

I'm still getting it but I guess the "over the top" elements really don't mesh too well with the Metal Gear franchise


----------



## The Boss (Dec 10, 2011)

I'm trying to figure it out if they changed his VA or not. It sounds like the guy but... it doesn't.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Dec 10, 2011)

DO NOT WANT! DO NOT WANT! DO NOT WANT!

Bring on Peace Walker 2 KOJIMA!!!


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Dec 10, 2011)

First, holy shit that was crazy. 

Platinum games? They make great stuff, I can't imagine they'll screw up the gameplay.

As for Raiden being axe crazy, that actually fits his character quite well. Raiden is a dyed in the wool killer, most people tend to forget that. You don't fight in an African civil war and come out particularly sane. Raiden's goofy persona was a result of a memory wipe and a bad girlfriend. 

Snake is the only person in Raiden's life who he could look up to as a role model and for a fatherly relationship. In MGS4 Rose said he started regressing back to his old 'Jack the Ripper' killer persona, which he came out of at the end of the game.

Another poster said this is basically the sequel to Snake's Revenge in all its glorious, cheesy, 80s-ness. They're right, and because this is a GAIDEN not MGS5... I think they can pull it off.


----------



## Memos (Dec 10, 2011)

Aaaahahahahahaha!! 

Holy balls that was bad


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Dec 10, 2011)

I love Platinum Games, the combat looks damn good, but this looks nothing like something that could take place in the Metal Gear universe. 

I actually liked more how things looked before this reboot, how the combat looked and even the logo. 

This honestly could be fantastic if it was something new, but as far as Metal Gear goes this looks like a bad fan-fiction written by someone who watched too many anime and early 90's action movies.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 10, 2011)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> This honestly could be fantastic if it was something new, but as far as Metal Gear goes this looks like a bad fan-fiction written by someone who watched too many anime and early 90's action movies.


This.

I_ LOVE _the design of the armor and mech from the trailer, but shit just doesn't go well together with what they are trying to do. It looks like a complete mess tbh.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 10, 2011)

Wtf? 

''return of the ripper''


----------



## Amuro (Dec 10, 2011)

the backlash from the trailer on gaf is hilarious 

it's DmC all over again


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 10, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Wtf?
> 
> ''return of the ripper''



What's wrong with this? Raiden was called Jack the Ripper after all.

I'd understand it if it was due to cornyness. Quite a lot of corny names and sentences in this trailer


----------



## Matta Clatta (Dec 10, 2011)

I find all the complaints hilarious.
Is Platinum really that bad? Of course not they made Bayonetta


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 10, 2011)

Jon Snow said:


> I'd understand it if it was due to cornyness.



Yup, hence the 'cringe' '''' smiley.


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Dec 10, 2011)

The Boss said:


> This.
> 
> I_ LOVE _the design of the armor and mech from the trailer, but shit just doesn't go well together with what they are trying to do. It looks like a complete mess tbh.



I actually think it looks like a better DMC and than DMC.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 10, 2011)

''Revengeace''

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 10, 2011)

Matta Clatta said:


> I find all the complaints hilarious.
> Is Platinum really that bad? Of course not they made Bayonetta



Bayonetta and Vanquish are among the top games in their respective categories with Vanquish being my GOTY last year. The problem however, is that Rising won't have a MG feel to it and shit gets blown way out of proportion. But then again, I knew that from the instant the first trailer came out.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Dec 10, 2011)

Platinum is dicking over Ninja Theory while not even trying now


----------



## Amuro (Dec 10, 2011)

The only way i think they could keep the fabled "MG feel" would be to go the Tenchu route but considering how Raiden was presented in MGS4 that wouldn't work

I mean the dude was spinning with swords in his high heels so i think this is a pretty good take.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 10, 2011)

Amuro said:


> The only way i think they could keep the fabled "MG feel" would be to go the Tenchu route.



Tenchu, I forgot about it..gonna get it out of my old games box and play it again.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 10, 2011)

Lightning Bolt Action

Tactical Espionage Action

even the developer/producer don't want us to think of it as anything other than a spin-off.


----------



## Falco-san (Dec 10, 2011)

If you guys are complaining about a Metal Gear game being over the top then I got some bad news for you.

Metal Gear Solid was an incredibly over-the-top stealth series. Metal Gear Rising is an incredibly over-the-top action game. If anything, this game is just the extension of Metal Gear Solid into a different genre.

And let's not forget the psychics, ghosts, giant robots, bees, and Raiden doing all of this bullshit in MGS4.


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Dec 10, 2011)

Jon Snow said:


> Lightning Bolt Action
> 
> Tactical Espionage Action
> 
> even the developer/producer don't want us to think of it as anything other than a spin-off.



You would think that would clear things up for people but nope, RUINED FOREVER.

(Even though the series ended with MGS4).

I'm really excited to see some more gameplay footage.

And yeah, prior cyborg ninjas were able to...

Cut through a dozen men effortlessly.
Stop MG Rex one handed. 
Take down a dozen Gekko wardroids at once.
Slice up an insane bisexual regenerating Vampire.
Stop a BATTLESHIP.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Dec 10, 2011)

True Metal Gear Solid is a scifi Series but it was never "That" over-the-top I mean even the Mount Snakemore Sub wasn't as whacky nuts as this game is going to end up being I'm sure Jack the Ripper will have a talking dog as a side-kick.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 10, 2011)

As someone mentioned something relevant to this before, this looks like an enhanced version of No More Heroes. Raiden sounds too cocky... and he showing very similar traits to Travis Touchdown >.>

I am disappoint Kojima..... I am reconsidering if I should get this or not now....

EDIT: At one point, I thought this game would be competing with Versus but after seeing that trailer ...


----------



## Amuro (Dec 10, 2011)

Raiden is bland as fuck in MGS4 i'll give them props just for giving him a personality again even if it is generic action hero.



Hellrasinbrasin said:


> I'm sure  Jack the Ripper will have a talking dog as a side-kick.



Snake already had the talking robot pet.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Dec 10, 2011)

...Ninja Jack Ninja Jack went off Track Now The Patriots Want Him Back...


----------



## The Boss (Dec 10, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> ...Ninja Jack Ninja Jack went off Track Now The Patriots Want Him Back...



Oh lordy.. this sounds like a line they would use.


----------



## Santí (Dec 10, 2011)

^Metal Gear Rising Trailer leak

Disclaimer: Yes, the file name is lol.MP4 but the uploader named it so to prevent it from being taken down. The the trailer is approximately 3 minutes long. No bullshit or tricks or viruses, so just trust me on this one.


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Dec 10, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> True Metal Gear Solid is a scifi Series but it was never "That" over-the-top.



I must have imagined Twin Snakes, Raiden vs 20 Metal Gear Rays, the man with killer hornets inside, the electro-homosexual Soviet psychopath, the super soldier clones, all female assassination cyborg squad of beautiful yet PTSD suffering soldiers.

Yeah, that's what I thought.

Metal Gear is as over the top as it gets. The stealth aspect was always Snake was a peak human guy who had to take down all these monsters. Now you're a cyborg ninja too.

Snake is a scapel, Raiden's a broadsword, both can kill.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 10, 2011)

Sant? said:


> ^Metal Gear Rising Trailer leak
> 
> Disclaimer: Yes, the file name is lol.MP4 but the uploader named it so to prevent it from being taken down. The the trailer is approximately 3 minutes long. No bullshit or tricks or viruses, so just trust me on this one.



No shit Santi, the leaked trailer was posted a page ago


----------



## bigduo209 (Dec 10, 2011)

Falco-san said:


> If you guys are complaining about a Metal Gear game being over the top then I got some bad news for you.
> 
> Metal Gear Solid was an incredibly over-the-top stealth series. Metal Gear Rising is an incredibly over-the-top action game. If anything, this game is just the extension of Metal Gear Solid into a different genre.
> 
> And let's not forget the psychics, ghosts, giant robots, bees, and Raiden doing all of this bullshit in MGS4.



Thank you! I'm don't get how this is getting so much hate; it's not a reboot, it's not meant to be stealthy, and it's a fucking spin-off.

People need to put the fanboy torches down and enjoy it for what it is, a fun action game based around Raiden's story who also did crazy action shit in MGS4.


----------



## Sage (Dec 10, 2011)

developed by platinum games, people who made bayonetta? I thought we would have the option to play the entire game in stealth if we so chose to, that trailer showed no instance of any possibility of stealth gameplay. This looks like an all out brawler hack and slash game. 

Raiden with his bare hands lifts a metal gear Rex and chucks it. WTF? bayonetta was a great game but implanting that type of game play to the metal gear franchise, what the hell was Kojima thinking?

I was expecting him to do something similar like metal gear VR missions game he made for ps1 that had Gray fox as a playable character. That game kicked ass letting us play as the cyborg ninja while keeping true to the metal gear stealth gameplay. I thought rising would be similar to that but with a story to go with it.

based on this leaked trailer I don't think Rising will dissapoint as a bad game but it shouldnt carry the title of 'metal gear' when it's not being created by the same developers as previous games and the gameplay showing no signs of stealth.

that trailer looked like as if Raiden was being featured as a playable character in the next soulcalibur game. 

The trailer still looked amazing, can't wait to play it. Don't know if that trailer is officially confirmed, maybe it was platinum games showing their appreciation for the franchise?


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Dec 10, 2011)

Trailers always lie, so I'm betting there is still some stealth in the game. But again, it's not the primary focus. 

Even Twin Snakes had peak human Snake dodging bullets, surviving point blank missiles and grenades, and leaping 20ft into the air onto Rex.

Absolutely nothing we have seen so far is more over the top than other cyborg ninja feats we've seen in the rest of the series. The difference is, those moments are now the focus of the game, not the cherry on top. 

And it makes Snake look even cooler because Raiden needs tech to accomplish this awesome stuff. Snake had to take down FROGs, Gekko, and the Beauty and the Beast corp with only his Muscle Suit and guns.

Metal Gear is fun because it is fun, not because it's realistic.


----------



## MasterSitsu (Dec 10, 2011)

Oh come on

Would you rather have his pathetic  personality back from the second MGS.

I like his new cool attitude, as for the gameplay i'll have to reserve judgement for when I pick up the game.

Besides MGS was never really stealthy by any means I could run and gun all I wanted.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Dec 10, 2011)

Oh and the game is not called Metal Gear Solid Rising its called *Metal Gear Rising: ReVengeance*


----------



## Velocity (Dec 10, 2011)

Revengeance. Just when I thought Kojima couldn't get any weirder.


----------



## Awesome (Dec 10, 2011)

Lol Kojima


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 10, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> Revengeance. Just when I thought Kojima couldn't get any weirder.



I see you couldn't resist changing the thread name.


----------



## Velocity (Dec 10, 2011)

Mura said:


> I see you couldn't resist changing the thread name.



Sometimes the truth is stranger than fiction.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Dec 10, 2011)

I can't but wonder if this game is Kojima's Renewed Vengeance on The Metal Gear Community and The Anti-Raiden Crowd all together...


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Dec 10, 2011)

He gave fans the big grand finale with MGS4, and people still want more Metal Gear games.

What the frack do you expect him to do?


----------



## Sage (Dec 10, 2011)

I feel a sense of sadness in me that this might be the end for Kojima's stealth shooter type of games. With his previous project being Castlevania: Lords of Shadow he seems to be favoring hack n slash gameplay now. 

This trailer looks no different to the types of gameplay we see in Dead or Alive, Tekken and Soulcalibur or even games like Bayonetta and Devil May Cry... these are generic brawler games every Japanese developer makes, Kojima really wants to blend in and start making similar games like them? 

Metal Gear was unique in its Japanese fantasy mixed in with western stealth shooter and an in depth western political story line, but now watching it turn into a japanese style brawler/slasher game is a bit disheartening, there is nothing unique about that. I can't think of any other Japanese developer that made games anything like Metal Gear, it was unique and a rarity to find in Japanese games, and now the series looks to be blending into what we would find in any other Japanese game.

I just hope Kojima doesn't abandon his stealth shooter aspect in his future projects, I hope they will be more like Metal Gear when _Solid Snake_ was the protagonist in his games.

I have always wanted Kojima to create a Metal Gear game featuring the cyborg ninja ever since I got to play as Gray fox in VR Missions, but to think he would change the gameplay this much is a little surprising.

Is it confirmed if Rising will have multiplayer or co-op, if it does I hope they stop using Konami ID's and let people just use their PSN/XBLGT to play online. MGS4 online is great, I hope to see something similar in Rising.


----------



## Krory (Dec 10, 2011)

This and Castlevania don't count since it's not even his production team. It was two completely different developers.


----------



## Amuro (Dec 10, 2011)

Yeah this definitely looks like Dead or Alive....totally see where you are coming from.

I take it with your comment on "Kojima really wants to blend in and start making similar games like them?" you never played any of the Zone of the Enders games.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 10, 2011)

> Revengeance



This is a real word? 

*looks up*

I probably was the only one who didn't know that.


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Dec 10, 2011)

> I feel a sense of sadness in me that this might be the end for Kojima's stealth shooter type of games. With his previous project being Castlevania: Lords of Shadow he seems to be favoring hack n slash gameplay now.



I have no idea how you could leap to that conclusion. Peace Walker was hyped as MGS5 in all but name, did it or did it not have classic gameplay?

Rising is about action, it is not at all indicative as to where the series is heading. At all.

Like you said, everyone wanted a game where you can play as a cyborg ninja. And GUESS WHAT? Now you can! And now folks are freaking out.

Let's all take a deep breath and remind ourselves, it's only a gaiden, it's only a gaiden.


----------



## Amuro (Dec 10, 2011)

Peace Walker was actually called MGS5 for a time.

I think we've got a glimpse into what Krory see's when he goes into a DmC thread.


----------



## Big Bοss (Dec 10, 2011)

Krory said:


> This and Castlevania don't count since it's not even his production team. It was two completely different developers.



Exactly, as far as I know kojima had nothing to do with this game so chill out nothing suggests he is going to give up his stealth style.

Btw:







Amuro said:


> Yeah this definitely looks like Dead or Alive....totally see where you are coming from.
> 
> I take it with your comment on "Kojima really wants to blend in and start making similar games like them?" you never played any of the Zone of the Enders games.



Kojima should really start making ZOE 3.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 10, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> This is a real word?
> 
> *looks up*
> 
> I probably was the only one who didn't know that.



Nah, I'm with you. I didn't know it was a word either.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Dec 10, 2011)

I keep thinking of that song from some 1980s film but the name escapes me while watching the Trailer.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 10, 2011)

Just saw the trailer, originally was meh about this, but dam it looks awesome now. 

Plantinum is a developer I can trust to deliver.

Looking to be his most enjoyable personality yet.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Dec 10, 2011)

The original trailer looked so much better. It looked like a more grounded approach along the vein of past MGS games. I could believe it was set in the same universe despite being more action packed.

Now it's just absurd. There's no way I can consider this a cannon game in the MGS universe. I mean the whole samurai vibe is crazy enough, but the combat looks like Ninja Gaiden and that giant metal gear rex with a sword for an arm just killed it for me.

I'm sure it'll be a lot of fun... but the original concept was so much more promising and unique. Now it just looks like a fun but generic action game with the Metal Gear name slapped on it.


----------



## Sage (Dec 10, 2011)

manwiththemachinegun said:


> I have no idea how you could leap to that conclusion. Peace Walker was hyped as MGS5 in all but name, did it or did it not have classic gameplay?
> 
> Rising is about action, it is not at all indicative as to where the series is heading. At all.
> 
> ...



I am not freaking out by any means, I am excited to get my hands on Rising. My slight disappointment was expecting the game to have similar game play as VR Missions and the possibility of the stealth aspect not being present in this game (considering its not being created by Kojima Productions its a possibility the game might not have stealth)

I have not had the opportunity to play peace walker not owning a PSP (but I will be getting MGS HD collection soon so I will get my chance to play it on the PS3). But I don't know why anyone would think it was MGS5 when the game clearly revolves around the story of MGS3 Snake Eater.



Krory said:


> This and Castlevania don't count since it's not even his production team. It was two completely different developers.



Rising isn't being created by Kojima Productions but they will still be supervising the creation of this game (its not like they are completely out of it). Rising is still Kojima's game even if his production team isn't the key developer, Kojima & his team are still directly involved in Rising since its a continuation of the Metal Gear story! Castlevania on the other hand is in a completely different universe and has nothing to do with Metal Gear but Kojima did help create it and now he is hinting at having that type of gameplay being implemented to his Metal Gear franchise, so its not too farfetched to think he might be thinking about revamping his style.



Amuro said:


> Yeah this definitely looks like Dead or Alive....totally see where you are coming from.
> 
> I take it with your comment on "Kojima really wants to blend in and start making similar games like them?" you never played any of the Zone of the Enders games.



nope, never played those game. I was saying he might be interested in making japanese style fighting games from the looks of it. I have always known Kojima has always been a fan of the Japanese fetish for mech suits seeing as his creation of Metal Gear Rex.


----------



## ExoSkel (Dec 10, 2011)

Talk about cheesiness overload. Ridiculous rock music in MGS trailer? Blocking Ray's arm with fucking sword? Raiden saying "Let's have some fun"? 

What the fuck is this shit?

I want this back 



Not that over the top garbage from platinum.


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Dec 10, 2011)

Platinum games is deving this now?

Oh god day 1 purchase for sure.

All they do is make hits.


----------



## Esura (Dec 10, 2011)

That trailer....

And made by Platinum......


Just take all my money! LET IT RIP JACK!!


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 10, 2011)

It's almost like having Dante back, but with more metal.


----------



## Helix (Dec 10, 2011)

SolidusSnake said:


> *This trailer looks no different to the types of gameplay we see in Dead or Alive, Tekken and Soulcalibur or even games like Bayonetta and Devil May Cry...* these are generic brawler games every Japanese developer makes, Kojima really wants to blend in and start making similar games like them?



Metal Gear Solid Rising is like Dead or Alive, Tekken, and SoulCalibur. What the fuck am I reading?


----------



## Sage (Dec 10, 2011)

Helix said:


> Metal Gear Solid Rising is like Dead or Alive, Tekken, and SoulCalibur. What the fuck am I reading?



not what you're reading, more like what you're seeing. Referring just the trailer. If there was a new comer to the Metal Gear franchise (not playing any of the previous games) and saw this new leaked trailer would assume the game play for Rising would be the same as those japanese style fighting games and had no relation to a stealth shooter game.

You would have to read my comment from the previous page to know what I was getting at.


----------



## bigduo209 (Dec 10, 2011)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> The original trailer looked so much better. It looked like a more grounded approach along the vein of past MGS games. I could believe it was set in the same universe despite being more action packed.
> 
> Now it's just absurd. There's no way I can consider this a cannon game in the MGS universe. I mean the whole samurai vibe is crazy enough, but the combat looks like Ninja Gaiden and that giant metal gear rex with a sword for an arm just killed it for me.
> 
> I'm sure it'll be a lot of fun... but the original concept was so much more promising and unique. Now it just looks like a fun but generic action game with the Metal Gear name slapped on it.



Why do you sound like your whole world came crashing down?

And the 1st original trailer only showed Raiden cutting down a robot to absorb his energy, and a some cool but clunky gameplay involving cutting down the environmental objects and some soldiers.

If anything this looks better than what's been shown of the game so far.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Dec 10, 2011)

Now knowing where the Metal Gear Series is going post Kojima I don't like and I'm not buying it... I will however buy whatever "New Game" Kojima Directs post Metal Gear Solid.

The Snake Saga 1987-2010


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Dec 10, 2011)

bigduo209 said:


> Why do you sound like your whole world came crashing down?
> 
> And the 1st original trailer only showed Raiden cutting down a robot to absorb his energy, and a some cool but clunky gameplay involving cutting down the environmental objects and some soldiers.
> 
> If anything this looks better than what's been shown of the game so far.





That looked clunky?

Too me, watching Raiden slice a guy 20 times with his sword before he dies is clunky. I'm a huge MGS fan. I wanted this game to fit into the MGS universe. Obviously that's not going to happen. They turned what could have been an awesome stealth/action hybrid into an all out Ninja Gaiden clone. Will it be fun? Probably. Will it be original? No way.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Dec 10, 2011)

Kojima isn't sorry he's relieved that he's free to do other things and its about got damned time too!!!!


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 10, 2011)

>Made by Platinum

I'll take a dozen!

And Jesus Christ you morons will bitch about anything


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Dec 10, 2011)

Of course we're complaining because its not a Metal Gear Solid game its Ninja Gaiden Sigma


----------



## dream (Dec 10, 2011)




----------



## The Boss (Dec 10, 2011)

Kojima didn't tweet that..?? I can't find it.. Anyways he did say... 



> _Oh man, I messed it up. Can not go back to Japan..._





I'm assuming that's in regards to the speech he messed up....


----------



## Esura (Dec 10, 2011)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> That looked clunky?
> 
> Too me, watching Raiden slice a guy 20 times with his sword before he dies is clunky. I'm a huge MGS fan. *I wanted this game to fit into the MGS universe.* Obviously that's not going to happen. They turned what could have been an awesome stealth/action hybrid into an all out Ninja Gaiden clone. Will it be fun? Probably. Will it be original? No way.



It does.


----------



## bigduo209 (Dec 10, 2011)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> *That looked clunky?*
> 
> Too me, watching Raiden slice a guy 20 times with his sword before he dies is clunky. I'm a huge MGS fan. I wanted this game to fit into the MGS universe. Obviously that's not going to happen. They turned what could have been an awesome stealth/action hybrid into an all out Ninja Gaiden clone. Will it be fun? Probably. Will it be original? No way.


Outside of him cutting up shit? Yes, yes it is...

The animations outside of cutting stuff was very clunky, and for a guy who's a cyborg ninja pulling-off all kinds of sick jumping/acrobatic shit in MSG4 there wasn't much action in the original Rising footage.

This isn't 'Tactical Espionage Action', it's 'Lightning Bolt Action'. The frenetic amount of action is over-the-top as it should be, the amazing cutting aspect is still there, and we still haven't gotten any additional details about the gameplay.

Don't jump the gun about how this is a disgrace when there's nothing to really damn it for.


----------



## Sage (Dec 10, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> Of course we're complaining because its not a Metal Gear Solid game its Ninja Gaiden Sigma





picturing it now, moments like these having button sequence for finishing boss fights rather than being fully interactive.

Still I look forward to playing this game, I like Platinum games, they make great games but whats up with people praising them as if they are gods among video game developers? some people here sound as if Platinum developing this game would do a better job than if Kojima Production themselves were to develop it, lol. 

This is by far the biggest project they have/will ever create. I don't think they will disappoint but I just have my fingers crossed that they won't strive too far from the original series.


----------



## Esura (Dec 10, 2011)

SolidusSnake said:


> picturing it now, moments like these having button sequence for finishing boss fights rather than being fully interactive.
> 
> Still I look forward to playing this game, *I like Platinum games, they make great games but whats up with people praising them as if they are gods among video game developers?* some people here sound as if Platinum developing this game would do a better job than if Kojima Production themselves were to develop it, lol.
> 
> This is by far the biggest project they have/will ever create. I don't think they will disappoint but I just have my fingers crossed that they won't strive too far from the original series.



Because Platinum games never made a shitty game (yet)...a rarity this gen for developers.


----------



## Raging Bird (Dec 10, 2011)

Definitely a Rental now.


----------



## bigduo209 (Dec 11, 2011)

> While the game's been shrouded in secrecy for most of the past two years, we do know it'll swap sneaking Snake for a blade-wielding cyborg Raiden, in what promises to be the most action-packed take on the series yet.
> 
> Speaking to our pals over at Official PlayStation Magazine UK, series creator Hideo kojima said he's unsure how some fans will react to the change of direction.
> 
> ...



He was already prepared for the fan-hate even back then.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Dec 11, 2011)

Esura said:


> It does.





Yeah... totally looks like something that would happen in the MGS universe!


----------



## Sage (Dec 11, 2011)

Platinum games is underrated, but they have only made games in the past 2 years. I would still wait and see how their games turn out in a span of 5 years before placing them as one of the 'best' developers ever.

I highly doubt they will screw up Rising, if they did then their reputation is forever tarnished. But the fact that they were even given the opportunity to make this game is a huge boost for their recognition and to get themselves well known.


----------



## Esura (Dec 11, 2011)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> *Yeah... totally looks like something that would happen in the MGS universe!*


Nanomachines.



SolidusSnake said:


> while I think they are underrated, they have only made games in the past 2 years. I would still wait and see how their games turn out in a span of 5 years before placing them as one of the 'best' developers ever.
> 
> I highly doubt they will screw up Rising, if they did then their reputation is forever tarnished. *But the fact that they were even given the opportunity to make this game is a huge boost for their recognition and to get themselves well known.*


Um, Platinum was already recognized. I don't even think they are considered underrated anymore. You are acting as though they are some no name developer. Not only does Platinum consist of former Capcom employees responsible for various big named games previous gens but in just a short span of time this gen, created multiple highly praised games....in a fucking row. Only fault they have is that aside from Bayonetta, they really haven't made a smashing success game yet.

That is why hardly anyone is freaking out over a MGS game made by Platinum. Platinum Games is synonymous with quality games.


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Dec 11, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> Revengeance. Just when I thought Kojima couldn't get any weirder.



Retarded ass developers at Platinum game's fault, not Kojima's.



Esura said:


> Nanomachines.



What the fuck are you talking about?


----------



## The Boss (Dec 11, 2011)

Ok.. seriously. I _love_ Raidan.. and I just can't accept this. Revegeance is breaking my heart.


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Dec 11, 2011)

I hope this piece of shit loses it's canonical status.


----------



## Esura (Dec 11, 2011)

HighLevelPlayer said:


> Retarded ass developers at Platinum game's fault, not Kojima's.
> 
> 
> 
> What the fuck are you talking about?



Because SS is acting as though this is some sort of blasphemy towards the MGS universe. The same consistent, free of retcons and mentors inside of robots, nanomachines universe.

Oh, and lets not forget about Raiden breakdancing and throwing Gekkos left and right in MGS4 and also doing incredible acrobatic movements....but THIS is a mindfuck.

The people who are bitching about this...why in the hell are you surprised? Rising was supposed to be an action game from DAY ONE. It was called Lightning Bolt Action for a reason.


----------



## ExoSkel (Dec 11, 2011)

Esura said:


> Nanomachines.


----------



## Esura (Dec 11, 2011)

Yes ExoSel, yes, go ahead and completely miss the fucking point.


----------



## bigduo209 (Dec 11, 2011)

Esura said:


> Because SS is acting as though this is some sort of blasphemy towards the MGS universe. The same consistent, free of retcons and mentors inside of robots, nanomachines universe.
> 
> Oh, and lets not forget about Raiden breakdancing and throwing Gekkos left and right in MGS4 and also doing incredible acrobatic movements....but THIS is a mindfuck.
> 
> The people who are bitching about this...why in the hell are you surprised? Rising was supposed to be an action game from DAY ONE. It was called Lightning Bolt Action for a reason.



I'm still trying to figure out why so many people are losing their shit over this.

Why is it so hard for them to get it?


----------



## The Boss (Dec 11, 2011)

I knew Rising was gonna be hack and slash.. and the stuff they showed back in 2010 looked like an MGS game.. this new trailer changed everything.


----------



## bigduo209 (Dec 11, 2011)

The Boss said:


> I knew Rising was gonna be hack and slash.. and the stuff they showed back in 2010 looked like an MGS game.. this new trailer *changed everything*.



War has changed...


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Dec 11, 2011)

Esura said:


> Because SS is acting as though this is some sort of blasphemy towards the MGS universe. The same consistent, free of retcons and mentors inside of robots, nanomachines universe.
> 
> *Oh, and lets not forget about Raiden breakdancing and throwing Gekkos left and right in MGS4 and also doing incredible acrobatic movements....but THIS is a mindfuck.*
> 
> The people who are bitching about this...why in the hell are you surprised? Rising was supposed to be an action game from DAY ONE. It was called Lightning Bolt Action for a reason.



That is vastly different from lifting up a fucking metal gear. The closest Raiden ever got to that before then was stopping Outer Heaven from squishing Snake.


----------



## Esura (Dec 11, 2011)

The Boss said:


> *I knew Rising was gonna be hack and slash*.. and the *stuff they showed back in 2010 looked like an MGS game.. this new trailer changed everything.*


Wut?


HighLevelPlayer said:


> That is vastly different from lifting up a fucking metal gear. *The closest Raiden ever got to that before then was stopping Outer Heaven from squishing Snake.*



And THAT'S vastly different from lifting up a Metal Gear?

I'm done.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Dec 11, 2011)

> METAL GEAR SOLID: RISING was a spin-off intended to feature the actions and transformation of Raiden, one of METAL GEAR SOLID 2: SONS OF LIBERTY’s main characters, in the lead-up to METAL GEAR SOLID 4: GUNS OF THE PATRIOTS.
> 
> *However, after Platinum Games came on board, the story was changed to take place several years after METAL GEAR SOLID 4 to give them more of an opportunity to show off what they can bring to the series. Cyborgs are spreading at a rapid pace in the game’s world, resulting in earth-shattering superhuman action at every turn!*
> 
> ...



My guess is his snappy new suit gives him the strength to pull off those feats.


----------



## Esura (Dec 11, 2011)

It takes place after MGS4?

YES PRAISE THE BASED GOD!! Tired of prequels anyways! And it sounds like they are letting Platinum loose on this game. WOOF WOOF!! YEAH!


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Dec 11, 2011)

I read an article months ago stating that Rising would keep some stealth aspects, not completely metamorphize into this soulless hack and slash before me today.


----------



## Esura (Dec 11, 2011)

HighLevelPlayer said:


> I read an article months ago stating that Rising would keep *some stealth aspects*, not completely metamorphize into this soulless hack and slash before me today.



Yes...some...keyword some, but they made no bones about Rising being primarily an action game. You are playing as fucking cyborg Raiden, who the fuck wants to sneak around as CYBORG RAIDEN!?

EDIT: And I think bigduo linked an article a few pages.


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Dec 11, 2011)

Esura said:


> Yes...some...keyword some, but they made no bones about Rising being primarily an action game. You are playing as fucking cyborg Raiden, who the fuck wants to sneak around as CYBORG RAIDEN!?
> 
> EDIT: And I think bigduo linked an article a few pages.



He's supposed to be a fucking cyborg ninja. Excuse me if I associate sneaking around with ninjas.

Besides, running around in the shadows, silently picking off enemies appeals to me infinitely more than facing an army head on. Can you say boring?


----------



## C_Akutabi (Dec 11, 2011)

HighLevelPlayer said:


> Besides, running around in the shadows, silently picking off enemies appeals to me infinitely more than facing an army head on. Can you say boring?



Given Platnium's history with spectacle hack-and-slash, nope 

Bayonetta and Vanquish were two of my favorite games when they came out and this looks to be in the same vein


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Dec 11, 2011)

So I saw the trailer and I admit, I like what I saw.

Honestly though, I wasn't expecting this game to be stealth-oriented considering Raiden as a cyborg ninja and if Platinum Games is involved, this could turn out to be at least, a very good action game.


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Dec 11, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> Of course we're complaining because its not a Metal Gear Solid game its Ninja Gaiden Sigma



Sorry, but that's silly. 

You're PLAYING AS A CYBORG NINJA. FULLSTOP.

Is that somehow unclear? They're mixing up the formula. If you don't like it, fine, whatever. But every cyborg ninja in Metal Gear does batshit insane, reality bending action everytime they're on screen.

Doesn't it follow that a game where you PLAY as a cyborg ninja would let you cut loose and do insane stuff all the time.


----------



## Shrimp (Dec 11, 2011)

i cannot describe the state of my mind right now... i've been mindfucked... hard

REVENGEANCE


----------



## C_Akutabi (Dec 11, 2011)

Shrimp said:


> i cannot describe the state of my mind right now... i've been mindfucked... hard



Did you rike it?


----------



## Shrimp (Dec 11, 2011)

C_Akutabi said:


> Did you rike it?



i did rike it very much... but it's not what i expected in a long shot


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Dec 11, 2011)

Kojima inner troll must be so pleased.


----------



## Sage (Dec 11, 2011)

Esura said:


> Nanomachines.
> 
> 
> Um, Platinum was already recognized. I don't even think they are considered underrated anymore. You are acting as though they are some no name developer. Not only does Platinum consist of former Capcom employees responsible for various big named games previous gens but in just a short span of time this gen, created multiple highly praised games....in a fucking row. Only fault they have is that aside from Bayonetta, they really haven't made a smashing success game yet.
> ...



Thats just it, they can't seem to sell enough copies to get their games to be breakout hits, therefore they aren't well recognized (when I say recognized I mean for the average gamer not within the industry itself). After their involvement with the Metal Gear franchise they will be well known for a lot of gamers and boost their revenue in any of their future projects. There is no doubting that Rising will be their best selling game. 

As of right now I see them as a cult following by a handful of dedicated gamers. Bayonetta was a hit because it was being compared to Devil May Cry which helped promote the game. Vanquish on the other hand even though released after Bayonetta didn't do so well in sales even though it was a great game. Like so most people will buy Rising because of the 'Metal Gear' title & Kojima rather than buying it because its created by Platinum games.

I wasn't 'acting' as they are a no name developer, just not recognized as you think they are for the public. They have employees who have been in the industry for decades but I am just ranking them based on what they have done as Platinum games and not Clover studio and games they worked on before.

To me Platinum games is like Team ICO who makes great games but just suck at promoting their games.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 11, 2011)

Platinum games is doing this?

My body is ready.


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Dec 11, 2011)

Like I've said, _Snake is a scapel_, *Raiden is a battleaxe*. Both can kill people, it's just in how you use it. 

Let Snake and Big Boss go around sneaking. Let Raiden off the hook and fuck shit up.


----------



## Helix (Dec 11, 2011)

I don't know how else you can design a game surrounding the cyborg "ninja" known as Raiden. Hard to imagine it would have been a stealth game considering he wasn't the stealth type in MGS4. And, he was already doing crazy shit in MGS4, so this is nothing new. Do people forget he cut off his fucking arm, lunged his sword into his foot to hold his position to stop Outer Haven from ramming into Snake, get crushed, AND STILL SURVIVE? So to say Rising is over-the-top is ridiculous.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 11, 2011)

Helix said:


> I don't know how else you can design a game surrounding the cyborg "ninja" known as Raiden. Hard to imagine it would have been a stealth game considering he wasn't the stealth type in MGS4. And, he was already doing crazy shit in MGS4, so this is nothing new. Do people forget he cut off his fucking arm, lunged his sword into his foot to hold his position to stop Outer Haven from ramming into Snake, get crushed, AND STILL SURVIVE? So to say Rising is over-the-top is ridiculous.



This times ten. I wish I can rep you 10X. Not to mention MG has been driven into the ground. Just tried peacewalker...wow...yeah not excited for MGS5. MGR will be a breath of fresh air.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 11, 2011)

Look at Raiden

Look at Greyfox

Look at that bitch from MGS 2

Cyborg Ninjas are not about stealth.

They are about being murder incarnate.

And I am fine with that considering it's Platinum fucking games.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 11, 2011)

well raiden lift metal gears now, it'll be hilarious if this was a stealth game.

ninja gaiden rising look awesome though, and i think the only way to know for sure if this canon is if he bitch all the time in this game too.

 best in show, they saved the best for last.


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Dec 11, 2011)

Peacewalker is good, but you can tell it's designed for a handheld. The small level size and cumbersome item/weapon selection are the biggest sign. 

There is no danger of there NOT being classic style MGS stealth games in the future. People need to think of Rising like Ac!D, a MG game in a totally difference genre.


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Dec 11, 2011)

What the hell is this MGS5 everyone is talking about, last time I checked PW was MGS5.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 11, 2011)

Here's a way you can justify it as a stealth game

You'll be murdering everyone so fast they never knew you were even fucking there.


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Dec 11, 2011)

Kojima has been pretty coy, but it's a possibility based on some comments he's made.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 11, 2011)

It being set after MGS4 is awesome, I always wanted to see the further effects on the world.


----------



## Shrimp (Dec 11, 2011)

i did not expect it to be a stealth game, i just thought it would somehow, by seeing the first fruit cutting trailer, be kinda of a more slow paced action game, where you would have to advance with caution and don't get surrounded by enemies
it's being developed by Platinum games so it's definitely going to be a great game, with tight controls and great pacing... it's just not what i expected


----------



## bigduo209 (Dec 11, 2011)

It's nice to see some people actually showing some support for the game.

You'd swear it's like somebody got raped, their cat was pissed on, and a puppy was killed. It's a fucking spin-off, not MGS5 or 6, not a new one-way only for the series, it just an action-based spin-off.

Enjoy for what it is, the next MGS will happen sometime down the line.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 11, 2011)

but seriously is snake gone for good?


----------



## Sage (Dec 11, 2011)

HighLevelPlayer said:


> He's supposed to be a fucking cyborg ninja. Excuse me if I associate sneaking around with ninjas.
> 
> Besides, running around in the shadows, silently picking off enemies appeals to me infinitely more than facing an army head on. Can you say boring?



We forget that we are currently in a forum featuring an explosive, loud, exuberant ninja who is anything but stealth. With this new trailer I wonder if Japan has forgotten their roots for what it takes to be a ninja 

I already expected this game to be mostly action (in fact I want to hack and slash people to bits) but I still want the *option* to be stealth! For fucks sakes MGS4 started off with placing us right in midst of a warzone and we were awarded more for being stealth rather than going on a rampage and killing everyone. If we can be stealth in a warzone in MGS4, why not the same option in this game? 

I am pretty sure this game will have stealth, every Metal Gear game I have played rewarded me with a stealth camouflage for beating the game in stealth mode, so this game should reward me the same.


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Dec 11, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> but seriously is snake gone for good?


Unless there's more prequels, MGS4 was it for Snake.



SolidusSnake said:


> We forget that we are currently in a forum featuring an explosive, loud, exuberant ninja who is anything but stealth. With this new trailer I wonder if Japan has forgotten their roots for what it takes to be a ninja
> 
> I already expected this game to be mostly action (in fact I want to hack and slash people to bits) but I still want the *option* to be stealth! For fucks sakes MGS4 started off with placing us right in midst of a warzone and we were awarded more for being stealth rather than going on a rampage and killing everyone. If we can be stealth in a warzone in MGS4, why not the same option in this game?
> 
> I am pretty sure this game will have stealth, every Metal Gear game I have played rewarded me with a stealth camouflage for beating the game in stealth mode, so this game should reward me the same.



This was what I was expecting as well. But the trailer looks like some solely action bullshit. And considering the way these fuckers at Platinum are hyped for action, there will probably be no form of stealth.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Dec 11, 2011)

I've been waiting for a good cyber-punk hack-n-slash and this is looking like the closest to that so far. 

It's not like they're making Snake do these crazy action stunts. With what Raiden pulled off in 4 giving him even better cybernetic enhancements would make what he can do even more insane


----------



## Krory (Dec 11, 2011)

Just sayin', MGS5 will be best if Kojima doesn't do shit like he wants it to be (like he wanted it to be for MGS4).


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Dec 11, 2011)

An explanation from a poster from SA:

"...Speaking of Kamiya and zan-datsu, I just listened to the latest KojiPro Report and they confirm Kamiya is not the director. 

*They also confirm that the original version of Rising stopped development for a while and the thing felt lacking. That, and the old game was a failed fusion of "stealth" and "action", while the new version is based on the idea that "cutting things feels good." *

Zan-datsu is still present, but it's no longer a central mechanic like they were pushing before."

Looks like the team wasn't happy with the first version of the game folks were sperging over. Hence the redo.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Dec 11, 2011)

> -Korekado (the new project manager, you remember him from the "fight" he had with Kojima in the MGS4 making off video) implicitly says that the project failed because of the previous director, he didn't have a clear vision for the game design. And they did the mistake of starting working on the story, mocap, etc... just based on the "cut anything" gimmick. They tried to add gameplay elements, but it always felt not enough to make a game. They made multiple prototypes, but it never really worked.
> 
> -The project was once cancelled, and then Kojima invited Platinum to Kojima Prod, and asked Korekado to make a presentation in front of Minami and Inaba
> 
> ...


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 11, 2011)

there goes "it might still have stealth"


----------



## dream (Dec 11, 2011)

Well, this certainly won't have a pretty ending.


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Dec 11, 2011)

I am buying this game day one full price.

MGS + Platinum games = take my fucking money now Konami.


----------



## Krory (Dec 11, 2011)

If it was anyone but Kojima, they would be crucified for doing something different OR doing something the same.

And we all know that.


----------



## Awesome (Dec 11, 2011)

To be honest, it would be kind of silly considering Raiden stops battleships with one and doesn't afraid of anything, but wanted to sneak instead. 

"He dusnt wanna kill peeple!!!!"

He can stun them with his sword. His sword is made for stunning as well. I doubt Platinum will take advantage of that though. Props to them if they do 

And there we have it. No need for stealth.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Dec 11, 2011)

Awesome said:


> "He dusnt wanna kill peeple!!!!"
> 
> He can stun them with his sword. His sword is made for stunning as well. I doubt Platinum will take advantage of that though. Props to them if they do





Maybe cyborgs don't count as people


----------



## zenieth (Dec 11, 2011)

Cyborg Ninja.

Fuck moral codes. 

Greyfox that shit.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 11, 2011)

I wonder if people really expected stealth in a game staring Raiden as a cyborg ninja who can slice up cars with his sword?


----------



## Helix (Dec 11, 2011)

Gilgamesh said:


> I wonder if people really expected stealth in a game staring Raiden as a cyborg ninja who can slice up cars with his sword?



Apparently                                   .


----------



## Sage (Dec 11, 2011)

well that kinda sucks, there wont be any stealth what so ever. Game won't be anything like what they showed in E3 2009 and everything is created from scratch to fit Platinum games style.

this game lost my most anticipated game of the year, but still a must own. Taking away the priority of zan-datsu and giving it a minor aspect and the selling point of the game is "it feels great to cut things" sounds silly, played plenty of slasher games that made me feel good about cutting, at least when the priority of zan-datsu it gives me a purpose to cut with precision but now the game is just mindless slashing.

I will still wait on more real time game play footage before judging the game completely. If the fantasy aspects in the game gets blown way out of proportion (and it looks like it might be) then I can't consider this game to be part of the Metal Gear series even if it is a continuation of the same story line.

If Call of duty can branch off to the action-adventure genre or Halo in real time strategy then so can there be an all out hack n slash action Metal Gear game. As long as its not being developed by the original developers of the series I have no reason to consider it as part of the original series. I can enjoy the game for what it is as a stand alone game.


----------



## Krory (Dec 11, 2011)

If your most anticipated game is Metal Gear Rising in the same year where the Tomb Raider reboot, BioShock Infinite, Silent Hill: Downpour, Mass Effect 3, Diablo III, and so many others are coming out... you're doing it wrong.


----------



## Sage (Dec 11, 2011)

Krory said:


> If your most anticipated game is Metal Gear Rising in the same year where the Tomb Raider reboot, BioShock Infinite, Silent Hill: Downpour, Mass Effect 3, Diablo III, and so many others are coming out... you're doing it wrong.



its not doing it wrong, its a matter of personal taste. Tomb Raider & Silent Hill as more anticipated than a Metal Gear game? umm, no thanks.. whatever floats your boat buddy . But Mass Effect 3 is the game I am most looking forward to now, it was a close second to Rising. Considering Metal Gear is my most favored franchise and not having a console game since 2008 it was naturally my most anticipated game for next year.

GTA 5 would be my most anticipated game if it were to come out in 2012.


----------



## Amuro (Dec 11, 2011)

lots of whining in here could easily mistake this for the DmC thread


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 11, 2011)

"Over the top" action is fine
Platinum Games doing it is cool

But WTF

It's AFTER MGS4?

DID EVERYONE FORGET THIS

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2f4Ou3uJoT0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Dec 11, 2011)

The Metal Gear Series to me will always' be:

(Cannon)

01.Metal Gear Solid 3: Snake Eater
02.Metal Gear Solid 5: Peace Walker
03.Metal Gear
04.Metal Gear 2: Solid Snake
05.Metal Gear Solid
06.Metal Gear Solid 2: Sons of Liberty
07.Metal Gear Solid 4: Guns of the Patriots

(Non-Cannon)

1.Metal Gear Solid: Ghost Babel
2.Metal Gear ACID
3.Metal Gear ACID 2
4.Metal Gear Rising: ReVengeance


----------



## Ishamael (Dec 11, 2011)

Oh man Revengeance 

This is gonna be terrible.


----------



## Naruto (Dec 11, 2011)

Revengeance.

Okay >.>


----------



## Esura (Dec 11, 2011)

Jon Snow said:


> "Over the top" action is fine
> Platinum Games doing it is cool
> 
> But WTF
> ...



That's just a new cybernetic body so he can look more human. He is still a cyborg. Theoretically, he could use another cyborg body via surgery, like his new appearance in this game.


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Dec 11, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> The Metal Gear Series to me will always' be:
> 
> (Cannon)
> 
> ...



You forgot that one.


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Dec 11, 2011)

This game is completely off my radar now.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 11, 2011)

Man, people really get their panties in a knot over stupid shit.

Like This won't be a fantastic game.


----------



## Majinvergil (Dec 11, 2011)

Really looking forward to this game


----------



## Majinvergil (Dec 11, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> Of course we're complaining because its not a Metal Gear Solid game its Ninja Gaiden Sigma


The character is raiden,a cyborg ninja that cuts people in half with his katana,remember him hacking and slashing vamp in MGS4.This is not snake,Don't know why people like you  bitch about nothing


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 11, 2011)

Esura said:


> That's just a new cybernetic body so he can look more human. He is still a cyborg. Theoretically, he could use another cyborg body via surgery, like his new appearance in this game.



Well yeah sure

but unless some badguy group spawned out of nowhere and kills both Rose and John, I don't see a reason for him joining the battlefield again. He said he was "done running".


----------



## Majinvergil (Dec 11, 2011)

just suprized they changed this to take place after MGS4


----------



## Esura (Dec 11, 2011)

Jon Snow said:


> Well yeah sure
> 
> but unless some badguy group spawned out of nowhere and kills both Rose and John,* I don't see a reason for him joining the battlefield again. He said he was "done running".*


Need money to eat. 

Then again, this game IS called Revengeance....so...bye Rosie. 


Majinvergil said:


> just suprized they changed this to take place after MGS4



So Platinum games wouldn't be constricted in gameplay due to events of previous MGS games (they state that in that article above too). Stuff after MGS4 timeline wise is free game on what they can implement without worrying about conflicting with MGS2 or MGS4 previously.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Dec 11, 2011)

HighLevelPlayer said:


> You forgot that one.



No I didn't Portable OPS was never designed as being a part of the main cannon and I don't consider it Non-Cannon either I just consider it to never have existed so their is no discripency as Portable OPS doesn't exist


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Dec 11, 2011)

Majinvergil said:


> just suprized they changed this to take place after MGS4



By them having the game set after The Snake Saga the Studio is clear to tell whatever the hell story they want as the story won't contradict the one thats been told.


----------



## Esura (Dec 11, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> No I didn't *Portable OPS was never designed as being a part of the main cannon* and I don't consider it Non-Cannon either I just consider it to never have existed so their is no discripency as Portable OPS doesn't exist



Um...hate to break it to you....but yes it is. Peace Walker, the game you listed as canon (it is btw), references events from Portable Ops multiple times. Its generally considered canon and it always has been.


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Dec 11, 2011)

I have no idea why when fans don't like a game, they kneejerk scream IT'S NOT CANON!

I think Portable Ops is a shitty Metal Gear game. Guess what? Still canon.

Sticking your fingers in your ears and going "LALALA" isn't going to change the story Kojima and Platinum have come up with. It's set after MGS4, so there's no danger of it messing with anything other than Raiden's return to the battlefield...

Which could easily be explained by the death of everyone's most loathed girlfriend.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 11, 2011)

Rose dead would be fine.

Raiden now needs a better gurl.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 11, 2011)

But she's so considerate


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Dec 11, 2011)

Esura said:


> Um...hate to break it to you....but yes it is. Peace Walker, the game you listed as canon (it is btw), references events from Portable Ops multiple times. Its generally considered canon and it always has been.



It references that they can forget the events of Portable OPS as ever happening at the start and remember Portable OPS originally designed as a non cannon game it was only after people complained about it being not part of the cannon that it was redesigned to compensate enraged fan boys. I don't nor will I ever consider the game itself cannon I however do consider the story cannon but as I cannot recognize the legitamacy of the game itself it cannot be a part of the Main Cannon.

Hopefully you get were I'm coming from with the statement


----------



## Krory (Dec 11, 2011)

I must be the only one who sees some of the irony in certain people defending this game.


----------



## Esura (Dec 11, 2011)

Krory said:


> I must be the only one who sees some of the irony in certain people defending this game.



I already know what you are talking about, cheater, and this is different.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Dec 11, 2011)

Krory said:


> I must be the only one who sees some of the irony in certain people defending this game.



I'm happy that the game is being set after The Snake Saga that way Platinum won't contaminate the Franchise with the stench of ReVengeance.


----------



## Krory (Dec 11, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> I'm not defending the game in fact I'm happy that the game is being set after The Snake Saga that way Platinum won't contaminate the Franchise with the stench of ReVengeance.



Not even talking about you, so get your panties out of their bunch.


----------



## Krory (Dec 11, 2011)

Esura said:


> I already know what you are talking about, cheater, and this is different.



"What?! A completely different developer wants to take an already-established and beloved work and put their own spin on it with the express consent, full approval, and absolute support of the predecessor?! THIS GAME IS GOING TO SUCK SO BAD!!!!!!!!!!11!!!!1!!1!"

Or it's because hey, it's okay. Platinum Games is a Japanese developer. That means it MUST be good.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Dec 11, 2011)

Krory said:


> Not even talking about you, so get your panties out of their bunch.



Sorry when I go on a tare I tend to do that.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 11, 2011)

It's also still written by Kojima's group, doesn't retcon or reboot the franchise, and it's about a side character instead of Snake.


----------



## Esura (Dec 11, 2011)

Krory said:


> "What?! A completely different developer wants to take an already-established and beloved work and put their own spin on it with the express consent, full approval, and absolute support of the predecessor?! THIS GAME IS GOING TO SUCK SO BAD!!!!!!!!!!11!!!!1!!1!"
> 
> Or it's because hey, it's okay. Platinum Games is a Japanese developer. That means it MUST be good.



I knew you was going to post this. Your argument is flawed.

DmC is a reboot (or whatever they want to call it now) of the DMC being developed by Ninja Theory, drastically changing the main character to such a shitty design. I shouldn't really have to explain why this is a clusterfuck of epic proportions as countless people explained this shit to you in the other thread before (if you choose to ignore it, that's all you). Rising is a spin off of the MGS series following MGS4 staring another character and developed by a competent developer with a proven track record. Its not some East vs West developer drama shit you are trying to spin this into. Ninja Theory is a proven shitty developer who can't make a decent game for the life of them.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Dec 11, 2011)

If anything the whole production FAIL of Kojima Productions should learn a Hard Lesson after this whole affair that they need to work on "Original Series" projects and not established Series. The need to learn from this mistake and move on they also have to understand that Kojima will not be able to clean their messes up every time these kids are going to have to take the job seriously or pack their shit and go.

I think that Kojima Production should focus on *New Series Only*


----------



## Esura (Dec 11, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> If anything the whole production FAIL of Kojima Productions should learn a Hard Lesson after this whole affair that they need to work on "Original Series" projects and not established Series. The need to learn from this mistake and move on they also have to understand that Kojima will not be able to clean their messes up every time these kids are going to have to take the job seriously or pack their shit and go.
> 
> I think that Kojima Production should focus on *New Series Only*



Konami won't allow that. MGS is one of their only few major IPs they have and I see them milking it for all its worth.


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Dec 11, 2011)

Which isn't going to happen, because Metal Gear is a proven brand name.

It's like asking people to stop making Metroid.


----------



## Esura (Dec 11, 2011)

manwiththemachinegun said:


> Which isn't going to happen, because Metal Gear is a proven brand name.
> 
> *It's like asking people to stop making Metroid.*



With Other M...I see Nintendo shelving it for awhile. I liked it though.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Dec 11, 2011)

Esura said:


> Konami won't allow that. MGS is one of their only few major IPs they have and I see them milking it for all its worth.



I wasn't saying that Kojima Productions should make only Metal Gear Solid Titles I was saying that they need to develop new games outside of MGS to expand their Catalog.


----------



## ExoSkel (Dec 11, 2011)

Jon Snow said:


> "Over the top" action is fine
> Platinum Games doing it is cool
> 
> But WTF
> ...


More importantly, how can the Gekkos even be functional at this time if the Patriots were effectively deactivated at the end of MGS4 (as implied by the montage of the results of the FOXALIVE upload)?


----------



## Jak N Blak (Dec 11, 2011)

Now that was a sexy trailer.

I think a Ryu Hayabusa vs Raiden thread should be made again in the Outskirt battledome after this too. lol


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 11, 2011)

I just read from an unofficial source that this game has been confirmed as non-canon.

Honestly, I don't know what to think at this point


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Dec 11, 2011)

In The Beginning Metal Gear was Good...

1.Metal Gear Solid E3 1997 Trailer
[Youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xqbVUrkqXnc[/Youtube]

2.Metal Gear Solid 2 Sons of Liberty E3 2000 Trailer
[Youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fKfEpR8gzGc[/Youtube]

3.Metal Gear Solid 2 Sons of Liberty E3 2001 Trailer
[Youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o16GD0Ia2hI[/Youtube]

4(a).Metal Gear Solid 3 Snake Eater E3 2004 Trailer (Part 1)
[Youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X9_JW1k3AJ0[/Youtube]

4(b).Metal Gear Solid 3 Snake Eater E3 2004 Trailer (Part 2)
[Youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GVGTU7kjF4U[/Youtube]

5.Metal Gear Solid 3 Snake Eater TGS 2004 Trailer
[Youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h6fEbPMqD4I[/Youtube]

6.Metal Gear Solid 5 Peace Walker TGS 2009 Trailer
[Youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0b5trPeM9wI[/Youtube]

* couldn't find any MGS4 Trailer on YT sorry

Then came a Period of Darkness...

1.Metal Gear Rising: ReVengeance
[Youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T7AHpAByUr4[/Youtube]


----------



## ExoSkel (Dec 11, 2011)

Call it Raiden's vengeance or whatever. Just leave the title "MGS" out of this fucking shit.


----------



## Spirit King (Dec 11, 2011)

Supposedly it's 60fps in comparison to the original which was 30.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 11, 2011)

Esura said:


> With Other M...I see Nintendo shelving it for awhile. I liked it though.



that's because you have no soul.

ITT: people bitching over a fantastic game that's being made by a fantastic company.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Dec 11, 2011)

hmmm well Raiden stopping an aircraft carrier in MGS4 wasn't over the top but I guess tossing around Metal gears is too much


----------



## ExoSkel (Dec 11, 2011)

Matta Clatta said:


> hmmm well *Raiden stopping an aircraft carrier in MGS4* wasn't over the top but I guess tossing around Metal gears is too much


It was a submarine, size of a medium battleship. And his body was in complete ruin and almost got killed after attempting to stop Outer Haven and he didn't stop it. Outer Haven was already slowing down to stop, he just prevented it from overrunning Snake. Now compare that to just blocking Ray's arm with a fucking sword like it's nothing? 

Only fucking idiots would say both of those scenes are comparable.


----------



## Spirit King (Dec 11, 2011)

zenieth said:


> that's because you have no soul.
> 
> ITT: people bitching over a fantastic game that's being made by a fantastic company.



It's not exactly illogical. Platinum is probably my favourite developer of this generation but that trailer wasn't flatttering in the slightest in comparison to their previous works. It really does look quite poor though the game will most probably end up being awesome considering a lot of the early trailers of Platinum games didn't look that great in comparison to the final product.  

But still that trailer was baaaad, and the "Revengance" subtitle didn't help things either, if people say they don't like the new direction I don't blame after a trailer like that. It's not like Platinum much like any developer are impervious to making a bad game. Though I'm still very optimistic that'll turn out great.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 11, 2011)

zenieth said:


> that's because you have no soul.
> 
> ITT: people bitching over a fantastic game that's being made by a fantastic company.



some of the people bitching will end up buying it anyway


----------



## Blade (Dec 11, 2011)

Revenge is Rising.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Dec 11, 2011)

Watch out I know whats going to happen... The Game itself is going to suck like no tomorrow but the Story Mode being handled by Kojima's Kojima Productions is the only thing anyone is interested in so Kojima is Executive Producer on the Game but is Directly attached to The game(s) Story Mode which is why when the game comes out everyone is going to be watching The Cutscenes on YT anyway.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 11, 2011)

Do you know Platinum games?

If you even have an ounce of idea of what they've done, you'll understand why you're a jackass for saying that.

If this game is bad on a gameplay standpoint, it'll be a damn first for them.


----------



## ExoSkel (Dec 11, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> Watch out I know whats going to happen... The Game itself is going to suck like no tomorrow but the Story Mode being handled by Kojima's Kojima Productions is the only thing anyone is interested in so Kojima is Executive Producer on the Game but is Directly attached to The game(s) Story Mode which is why when the game comes out everyone is going to be watching The Cutscenes on YT anyway.


So it would be the opposite of people playing MGS4. 

Instead of skipping the cutscenes and play the game, they will skip the gameplay and watch the cutscenes.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 11, 2011)

people skip the cutscenes?


----------



## ExoSkel (Dec 11, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> people skip the cutscenes?


Of course they do.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Dec 11, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Do you know Platinum games?



What I do know is that "The Most Watched Cutscene Youtube Award" Goes to Metal Gear Rising Revengeance by KojimaProductions Coming 2012..


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 11, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> people skip the cutscenes?



There's gameplay?


----------



## Spirit King (Dec 11, 2011)

The thing I want to know is that if Kamiya is not directing this, who is?


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 11, 2011)

Blade said:


> Revenge is Rising.



Revenge with a vengeance.


----------



## ZE (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm willing to bet the new DMC is gonna be better than this one.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Dec 11, 2011)

ZE said:


> I'm willing to bet the new DMC is gonna be better than this one.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 11, 2011)

ZE said:


> I'm willing to bet the new DMC is gonna be better than this one.






*Spoiler*: __


----------



## zenieth (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 11, 2011)

I think that DMC looks fine, if you disregard the fact that its not the Devil May Cry people have known since its inception 


Regardless of whether or not i liked Bayonetta or Vanquish, having a development studio change in the middle of production is troubling


----------



## zenieth (Dec 11, 2011)

DmC is being made by Ninja theory which I find very troubling regardless of Brand

Rising is being made by Platinum, which I find very promising regardless of Brand.

If you switched the companies working on either project it'd be the reverse.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 11, 2011)

zenieth said:


> DmC is being made by Ninja theory which I find very troubling regardless of Brand
> 
> Rising is being made by Platinum, which I find very promising regardless of Brand.
> 
> If you switched the companies working on either project it'd be the reverse.




Well whether you like Ninja Theory's last games is in itself a matter of preference as opposed to the definition of a reboot. 

The fact of the matter is, Rising was being made by Kojima, but they ran into major difficulties which lead to the project being dropped and handed over to Platinum which created their own story from scratch, throwing out the Kojima storyline that they apparently worked on for 10 months


----------



## zenieth (Dec 11, 2011)

And I've no problem with this.

Because again, Platinum is a good developer.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Dec 11, 2011)

ExoSkel said:


> It was a submarine, size of a medium battleship. And his body was in complete ruin and almost got killed after attempting to stop Outer Haven and he didn't stop it. Outer Haven was already slowing down to stop, he just prevented it from overrunning Snake. Now compare that to just blocking Ray's arm with a fucking sword like it's nothing?
> 
> Only fucking idiots would say both of those scenes are comparable.



medium battleship? Outer Haven was at least the size of 5 real world aircraft carriers and even if you assume him stopping it isn't much of a feat(it really is) Ray is still a great deal smaller then Outer Haven.

So yeah there really isn't any distinction


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Dec 11, 2011)

ExoSkel said:


> It was a submarine, size of a medium battleship. And his body was in complete ruin and almost got killed after attempting to stop Outer Haven and he didn't stop it. Outer Haven was already slowing down to stop, he just prevented it from overrunning Snake. Now compare that to just blocking Ray's arm with a fucking sword like it's nothing?
> 
> Only fucking idiots would say both of those scenes are comparable.



^THIS.


Also, the "cutting" mechanic already looks like a novelty. I'm bored of it after a 3 minute trailer. It looked like an awesome feature in the original trailer. I remember them talking about how you could use it to disarm your enemies. Now it's just an over the top way to finish off your enemies. 

I also remember them talking about how stealth was still a big focus of the game, only instead of "waiting" stealth like MGS, it would be "moving" stealth with Raiden getting the jump on his enemies by moving quickly unseen. It sounded like the speed kill mechanic in Prince of Persia: The Two Thrones, which was awesome. I highly doubt Platinum is going to (or even capable of) sticking to that design.

Like I said, I'm sure it will be a fun hack and slash game. But it could have been so much more.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Dec 11, 2011)

Platinum is just handling the gameplay.  Kojima are doing everything else, including story.  Platinum and Kojima are co-developers on this, as far as I'm aware.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Dec 11, 2011)

Isn't this Project all ready reversed?

It went from being developed by Kojima Productions to be being Produced by Kojima Productions to being Co-Developed by Platinum Games and Kojima Productions... Meanwhile the community is so frustraighted by the game of Corporate Hot-Potatoe that in the end no one buys the game.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 11, 2011)

zenieth said:


> And I've no problem with this.
> 
> Because again, Platinum is a good developer.



Well whether or not they are a good developer on their own IP's is not my point though.

My point is that such jittery development cycle fills me with unease for the overall product  

Its not as bad as the feeling i got from DNF (which i knew was going to be shit regardless of whether or not gearbox was working on it), but its still trepidation by default.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 11, 2011)

CosmicCastaway said:


> Platinum is just handling the gameplay.  Kojima are doing everything else, including story.  Platinum and Kojima are co-developers on this, as far as I'm aware.



Yeah, This basically confirms I'm not worried about this at all.


----------



## Krory (Dec 11, 2011)

Oh, 'ze hypocrisy...


----------



## zenieth (Dec 11, 2011)

Hypocrisy about what?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 11, 2011)

> ? Korekado (the new project manager, you remember him from the "fight" he had with Kojima in the MGS4 making off video) implicitly says that the project failed because of the previous director, he didn't have a clear vision for the game design. And they did the mistake of starting working on the story, mocap, etc... just based on the "cut anything" gimmick. They tried to add gameplay elements, but it always felt not enough to make a game. They made multiple prototypes, but it never really worked.
> ? The project was once cancelled (? 中止 in Japanese?), and then Kojima invited Platinum to Kojima Prod, and asked Korekado to make a presentation in front of Minami and Inaba
> ? They gave the previous plot to Platinum, but Platinum ended up asking to write it all again from scratch. Therefore, it went from between MGS 2 and 4, to after MGS4. Writing the script took 2 months (instead of 10 months with the previous failed project).
> ? They will an interview from Kojima and Inaba posted online on Wednesday (Iwata asks??) to give more details.
> ...




I hope it turns out well


----------



## zenieth (Dec 11, 2011)

Nothing in that quote, makes me feel the slight bit uneasy.

Unless that's saying cannibal Raiden

In which case that's slightly disconcerting. Seriously wtf raiden?


----------



## Krory (Dec 11, 2011)

CosmicCastaway said:


> Platinum is just handling the gameplay.  Kojima are doing everything else, including story.  Platinum and Kojima are co-developers on this, as far as I'm aware.



Information posted thrice in this thread now specifically states that Platinum asked, and was given permission to, completely rewrite it from scratch. Took only two months.


----------



## Krory (Dec 11, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Nothing in that quote, makes me feel the slight bit uneasy.
> 
> Unless that's saying cannibal Raiden
> 
> In which case that's slightly disconcerting. Seriously wtf raiden?



But Raiden is quite obviously a zombie now, so it's okay.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm hoping for another control a Metal Gear part.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Dec 11, 2011)

Krory said:


> Oh, 'ze hypocrisy...





zenieth said:


> Hypocrisy about what?





That is all I will say.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Dec 11, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> Well whether or not they are a good developer on their own IP's is not my point though.
> 
> My point is that such jittery development cycle fills me with unease for the overall product



Thank you Inuhanyou... you made clear the whole issue its not who is developing the game or not its the fact that the project is being pitched back and forth between Platinum and Kojima-Productions when it should only have been Developed and Produced by one Studio in the 1st place.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 11, 2011)

I took that as Platinum asking Kojima to write the plot again. Not them asking to write the plot themselves


----------



## Blade (Dec 11, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Revenge with a vengeance.




Revengeance.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 11, 2011)

CosmicCastaway said:


> That is all I will say.



Isn't that Jack the Ripper?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 11, 2011)

ZE said:


> I'm willing to bet the new DMC is gonna be better than this one.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Dec 11, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Isn't that Jack the Ripper?



Forget the Ripper... Where's the Stripper?


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Dec 11, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Isn't that Jack the Ripper?


Nope, it is not.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 11, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> Forget the Ripper... Where's the Stripper?



Hmm, Bayonetta cameo?


----------



## zenieth (Dec 11, 2011)

I'd prefer Jeanne


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Dec 11, 2011)

The story only took two months to write as opposed to ten? It's not written by Kojima? It's set after MGS4?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BNsrK6P9QvI[/YOUTUBE]


At least I can completely disregard the non-cannon story now.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 11, 2011)

And yet, I doubt I'll not love the ever loving shit out of it


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Dec 11, 2011)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> The story only took two months to write as opposed to ten? It's not written by Kojima? It's set after MGS4?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BNsrK6P9QvI[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



But wait there's more now the non-cannon is cannon while remaining non-cannon. You see the story is cannon as Kojima is writing it but the game itself is non-cannon as its being developed by someone else.

Its the Chicken & The Egg Theory all over again.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 11, 2011)

Worrying about cannon lol.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Dec 11, 2011)

Okay, for all the naysayers who think Kojima isn't a part of this, how about you take a look at these two pictures:




Kojima is still involved with this game.  So quit acting so salty and having kneejerk reactions to everything.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 11, 2011)

I will admit, that is a stupid ass name though.

Revegeance

nananananananana

Revenging vengeance

nananananana

venging the revenge

REVEGEANCE

REVENGEANCE!


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Dec 11, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Worrying about cannon lol.



We have every right, to Defend The Cannon nor shall fans acknowledge; a game that doesn't deserve the title Metal Gear.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 11, 2011)

I only worry about canon after the fact.

There are a lot of noncanon things that I enjoy immensely. It's only if the canon is bad then I have a problem, and even then I just act like it doesn't exist.

Like that Metroid game that shall go unnamed.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Dec 11, 2011)

zenieth said:


> I will admit, that is a stupid ass name though.
> 
> Revegeance
> 
> ...



I can see the discussion, debate and all the rage degenerating to taking stabs at The ReVengeance (Theme)


----------



## Amuro (Dec 11, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> But wait there's more now the non-cannon is cannon while remaining non-cannon. You see the story is cannon as Kojima is writing it but the game itself is non-cannon as its being developed by someone else.
> 
> Its the Chicken & The Egg Theory all over again.



i'm sorry but your inane babbling has got to stop 

by your theory the Empire Strikes Back and Return of the Jedi aren't canon


----------



## zenieth (Dec 11, 2011)

Hagi, does canonicity really matter if the game is amazing though?

I mean it's vital to tying into the story sure, but it's also fine to enjoy a game for being just that. A game.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Dec 11, 2011)

Hardly I consider those 2 SW Films as cannon I just don't recognise the prequals... Now lets keep on topic shall we.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Dec 11, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Hagi, does canonicity really matter if the game is amazing though?
> 
> I mean it's vital to tying into the story sure, but it's also fine to enjoy a game for being just that. A game.



For most series, this is true.

However, we are talking about Metal Gear here. The reason Metal Gear is so popular is because of it's story.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 11, 2011)

Doesn't automatically make Revengenanananagance bad because the story isn't on par.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Dec 11, 2011)

And each Episode released added to and expanded the story and all agree that the Franchise has the strongest narrative in the Industry.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Dec 11, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Doesn't automatically make Revengenanananagance bad because the story isn't on par.



I never said it was going to be a bad game. Just a bad Metal Gear game.

It looks like it'll be fun... unoriginal and not at all worthy of having Metal Gear in it's name... but fun.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Dec 11, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> all agree that the Franchise has the strongest narrative in the Industry.


Nope.avi


----------



## zenieth (Dec 11, 2011)

MGS has the second most over bearing narrative.


----------



## Amuro (Dec 11, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Hagi, does canonicity really matter if the game is amazing though?
> 
> I mean it's vital to tying into the story sure, but it's also fine to enjoy a game for being just that. A game.



I couldn't give two fucks about canon it's a _side story _not a main entry in the franchise


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Dec 11, 2011)

CosmicCastaway said:


> Nope.avi


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 11, 2011)

zenieth said:


> I will admit, that is a stupid ass name though.
> 
> Revegeance
> 
> ...


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Dec 11, 2011)

zenieth said:


> MGS has the second most over bearing narrative.



And I guess Final Fantasy would have the 1st over bearing narrative then soo -- no issues then. Now that ReVengeance is the 1st Episode of the New Spinoff Saga I wonder if Otacon, Ed or Johnny will be in the game as well


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Dec 11, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


>


Found you a girlfriend, bro:



Your move.  

Rising will be awesome, btw.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 11, 2011)

I would be cool with Rising becoming a series.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Dec 11, 2011)

If you're not here to discuss any Metal Gear Title and you don't have anything constructive to say Cosmic be on your way to the cafe.


----------



## Amuro (Dec 11, 2011)

You're only doing one of those things, maybe its you who should go to the cafe.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 11, 2011)

Rising: Revengeance 3: A New vengeance


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Dec 11, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> I would be cool with Rising becoming a series.



And thats more than likely whats going on. Series 1 "The Snake Saga" ran from 1987-2010 across Multiple Games and Medium. Series 2 "The Ripper Saga" starts next year and hopefully it will enjoy multiple stories in game or comic form as the Snake Tales have.


----------



## Amuro (Dec 11, 2011)

Rising ReVengeance 4 : Vengeance ReRising


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Dec 11, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> No I didn't Portable OPS was never designed as being a part of the main cannon and I don't consider it Non-Cannon either I just consider it to never have existed so their is no discripency as Portable OPS doesn't exist



What do you mean? Kojima wasn't director, but he was a producer. And it's the first PSP game to be canonical.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 11, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> And thats more than likely whats going on. Series 1 "The Snake Saga" ran from 1987-2010 across Multiple Games and Medium. Series 2 "The Ripper Saga" starts next year and hopefully it will enjoy multiple stories in game or comic form as the Snake Tales have.



Hopefully it will, Raiden has a new fanbase rising.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 11, 2011)

So um, what about the cyborg Vamp guy?

Can it really be Vamp? How the hell is he still be alive, he just won't give up.


----------



## Tachikoma (Dec 11, 2011)

does not look like a MG game in any way shape or form


----------



## Amuro (Dec 11, 2011)

He looks a tad too young to be Vamp but who knows could be a clone or just lolnanomachines


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Dec 11, 2011)

If we're going with Nanomachine logic it makes sense if we go with Cyborg-Clones of Boss's past it works I'm guessing once more trailers are released we'll know where this game is going right now everyone is either howling at the moon or showcasing a wait and see policy...


----------



## Kanali (Dec 11, 2011)

Rising Revengeance 5 : Revengeance of the Revengeancer


----------



## Tachikoma (Dec 11, 2011)

Transfaring


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 11, 2011)

> Hold that, Ninja Theory.  Hold that.


----------



## DedValve (Dec 11, 2011)

Platinum games? ALL OF MY MONEYZZ.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Dec 11, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> If you're not here to discuss any Metal Gear Title and you don't have anything constructive to say Cosmic be on your way to the cafe.


Constructive.

Please read your last like...20 posts, bro.  And afterward, read mine, where I talked about Rising being awesome, and etc.


PoinT_BlanK said:


>


Looks like someone found my tumblr.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 11, 2011)

By the time the game is done, I had better've thrown at least 4 Metal Gears the fuck away.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 11, 2011)

CosmicCastaway said:


> Looks like someone found my tumblr.



That was yours?

Well done young padawan.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Dec 11, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> That was yours?
> 
> Well done young padawan.


Mhmmm, it was.  And thank you.

I'm also wondering something about the combat: How is what Raiden's capable of going to evolve throughout the game?  Maybe we'll see different swords, or have to unlock new abilities or something?


----------



## zenieth (Dec 11, 2011)

He'll go from tossing one MG Rex to tossing two.

Also no arm mode. :33


----------



## C_Akutabi (Dec 11, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Also no arm mode. :33



And using the sword with his feet





> In between pics of his various meals (today's lunch was ramen), Hideo Kojima has been providing a few bits and pieces about Metal Gear Rising via his Twitter account.
> 
> *Press Conference*
> 
> ...


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Dec 11, 2011)

I hate Metal Gear Solid 2! Everyone hated Metal Gear Solid 2! Raiden sucks and I can't play as Snake. Therefore the game will not be canon! 

**psst* Did you see what I did there?*

Whether or not people like Rising has *fuck all *to do with its canon status. That's up to Kojima, not you.

There are Metal Gear games I don't like (the original and Ops), but are the stories non-canonical because I don't like them? 

Plus you basically outed your own opinion with the Prequels. George Lucas doesn't matter if you don't consider them canon or not. They're HIS canon, and all future stories have some influence based on them.

Basically denial is a hell of a thing, so why not just enjoy the game.


----------



## Amuro (Dec 11, 2011)

25 minute making of video on tuesday?


----------



## zenieth (Dec 11, 2011)

That some swag you got there in that Set Amuro.


----------



## Majinvergil (Dec 11, 2011)

Krory said:


> Not even talking about you, so get your panties out of their bunch.


Probably me because of the DMC shit.

they didn't change the character model,they didn't change how he looks or acts,its apart of the story .Oh and Platinum games is making it,with Konami's help.Not some crap team like  ninja theory.

You can't compare the new DMC to this


----------



## Amuro (Dec 11, 2011)

I don't know how you could watch that trailer and _not _think they changed his personality*



*for the better


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Dec 11, 2011)

Raiden's personality actually didn't change much between MGS2-4, he just did a good job of hiding it. He returned to the battlefield because it was all he knew, like Fox. He still secretly wanted freedom like Snake, and a family, but could never break free.

The big moral debate of this game seems to be if Raiden will embrace becoming just another killing machine, or if he uses his sword for 'Justice' and his ideals.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Dec 11, 2011)

I guess the closest personality comparison would be the Mass Effect Series


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 11, 2011)

never liked MGS.. but this looks okay 

EDIT: okay, just found out its developed by Platinum Games, now i am getting this for sure..


----------



## Krory (Dec 11, 2011)

So.

Who else agrees that Platinum fixed Metal Gear?


----------



## zenieth (Dec 11, 2011)

Thinking you mean fixed Raiden.

Only say they fixed the series as a whole if Rose is dead and or killed in this game.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Dec 11, 2011)

Krory said:


> So.
> 
> Who else agrees that Platinum fixed Metal Gear?



As far as fixing Rising, yep.

As far as the rest of the series, not really. It's a side story with a side-character that fits Platinum's style.


----------



## Krory (Dec 11, 2011)

So... you mean an overall improvement to the series.

Like I said.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 11, 2011)

I watched the trailer and this looks real weird imo.. what with that close up camera angle in the gameplay?


----------



## C_Akutabi (Dec 11, 2011)

Krory said:


> So... you mean an overall improvement to the series.
> 
> Like I said.



Overall improvement to the Metal Gear Rising "series": yep.

For the Metal Gear series as a whole: I wouldn't call it an improvement or a step back.  It's a genre shift after all. I like it, but I wouldn't say its better or worse than the old MG games at this point. I still want stealth MG games after this

Now improvements on story and characters is something that has yet to be determined 



Malvingt2 said:


> I watched the trailer and this looks real weird imo.. what with that close up camera angle in the gameplay?



Some moves get close ups like that in Platinum's games. There's still a lot of gameplay details that need to be explained


----------



## Esura (Dec 11, 2011)

This is going to be so amazing. 

Must...put...on....gaming............calendar!


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Dec 11, 2011)

manwiththemachinegun said:


> I hate Metal Gear Solid 2! Everyone hated Metal Gear Solid 2! Raiden sucks and I can't play as Snake. Therefore the game will not be canon!
> 
> **psst* Did you see what I did there?*
> 
> ...



MGS2 was my first MGS game and I love Raiden. So there goes that argument. 

It has nothing to do with me liking the game. The entire tone of the trailer suggests it's not set in the same universe as MGS. Raiden does not block Ray's with his sword. He doesn't run around a tunnel with lightning coming out of his legs. If you had played MGS4 you'd know that NOTHING in the trailer would have happened _after_ MGS4 (when the game is apparently set).


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Dec 11, 2011)

I was being facetious. The idea that because you, personally, do not like a game it magically renders it non-canon is insane.

You are free to have your own 'personal canon', but you cannot say it is not part of whatever timeline Kojima and company have created.

The only thing that shut down permenantly was the Guns of the Patriots system. All the Gekko, wardroids, and guns in the world did not magically vanish because their control system went down. Years after the crash, presumably someway was found to reactivate these machines and weapons with another control system. 

The puppets still exists, it's the puppeters who are gone (the Patriot AI network) who were secretly manipulating the world's wars.



> Raiden does not block Ray's with his sword.



Must have missed the part where Solidus blocked every bullet from a Ray's minigun without moving, which is even more rediculous. And, again, stopping a BATTLESHIP with one arm.



> He doesn't run around a tunnel with lightning coming out of his legs.



No, he just shoots lighting from his mouth and vaporizes soldiers.


----------



## Furious George (Dec 11, 2011)

Raiden sucks..... 

Platinum taking over is some of the best news I've heard of gaming in a while.


----------



## Esura (Dec 11, 2011)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> MGS2 was my first MGS game and I love Raiden. So there goes that argument.
> 
> It has nothing to do with me liking the game. The entire tone of the trailer suggests it's not set in the same universe as MGS. Raiden does not block Ray's with his sword. He doesn't run around a tunnel with lightning coming out of his legs. If you had played MGS4 you'd know that NOTHING in the trailer would have happened _after_ MGS4 (when the game is apparently set).



Its set in the same universe dude, it take place after MGS4. Learn to read and wait for more information before crying. Obviously there is a reason why shit like that is happening and why Raiden is blood thirsty now.

Yep, his family died Max Payne style and he wants revenge and vengeance against those who did so (I'm guessing).


----------



## Furious George (Dec 11, 2011)

After reading through some pages I have to say I agree with Es- *swallows vomit* ura.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Dec 11, 2011)

Think Doctor Who and Torchwood - Torchwood is the companion series to Who; the same concept holds with Metal Gear Solid and its companian series Metal Gear Rising. Both of these Metal Gear Franchises are seperate from each other despite the fact that they exist in the same world.

In Metal Gear Solid Hideo Kojima can continue to tell whatever story he wants to set between Peace Walker and Metal Gear Solid; or start up a brand new series after Guns of the Patriots

In Metal Gear Rising the story etc can be as serious or off the wall as the director and crew want it to be it will still have no effect on Kojima's series as this is seperate from it.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 11, 2011)

This is still Kojima...

He didn't magically disappear from development of Rising

I mean literally two pages ago he was quoted informing people about it.

Some people, honestly


----------



## Furious George (Dec 11, 2011)

I am just hoping that this game is balls-out crazy, leaving behind all the lulz-worthy pretension that has come to be known as MGS's "plot". 

The title Revengeance and the fact that its now being worked on by people who don't really make serious games is very promising to me. 

Don't get me wrong...... if I took Raiden, or the MGS series for that matter, serious then my diapers would be just as drenched as the people who are crying foul now. But I don't. Things are looking up. I may check this out.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Dec 11, 2011)

zenieth said:


> This is still Kojima...
> 
> He didn't magically disappear from development of Rising
> 
> ...



Never said Kojima wasn't involved with MGR's Production we know he is he is however not "The Director" on this project he's over-seeing it "yes" but thats it.

I was simply stating he's in an advisor position on this project but with MGS
he's in the director's seat whenever he's ready to do another chapter for the main series.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 11, 2011)

Furious George said:


> I am just hoping that this game is balls-out crazy, leaving behind all the lulz-worthy pretension that has come to be known as MGS's "plot".
> 
> The title Revengeance and the fact that its now being worked on by people who don't really make serious games is very promising to me.
> 
> Don't get me wrong...... if I took Raiden, or the MGS series for that matter, serious then my diapers would be just as drenched as the people who are crying foul now. But I don't. Things are looking up. I may check this out.



How many metal Gears are you going to throw?


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Dec 11, 2011)

The game has the potential to be good just as much as it has the potential to be bad Which will it be I guess we'll have to play the game to know for sure.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 11, 2011)

Like hell it has a 50/50 chance

Platinum games is a quality developer.

There's a 25% chance of this shit sucking , AT BEST.


----------



## Furious George (Dec 11, 2011)

zenieth said:


> How many metal Gears are you going to throw?



Probably 4. Representing MGS4. 

It will be like I'm throwing MGS4.

MGS4 deserves to be thrown.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Dec 11, 2011)

That's why I'm running with the 50/50 scenario for this Spin-off Series its the only Logical Conclusion based on the facts at the time.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 11, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Like hell it has a 50/50 chance
> 
> Platinum games is a quality developer.
> 
> There's a 25% chance of this shit sucking , AT BEST.


 really? I know Bayonetta rocks but the rest? Vanquish? MadWorld?


----------



## Furious George (Dec 11, 2011)

Meh. Vanquish seemed pretty cool.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 11, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> really? I know Bayonetta rocks but the rest? Vanquish? MadWorld?



They aint winning no story telling trophies but those games were fun as fuck. Especially vanquish.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Dec 11, 2011)

Furious George said:


> Probably 4. Representing MGS4.
> 
> It will be like I'm throwing MGS4.
> 
> MGS4 deserves to be thrown.



I wouldn't go that far it needed to be made unfortunately to wrap The Snake Saga up. I mean that story had only been running sense 1987. I did not like the Nanomachine Logic behind everything it just made me yell wtf a couple times.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 11, 2011)

Well the team has made one bad game out of like 15, so about a 7% chance.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Dec 11, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> really? I know Bayonetta rocks but the rest? Vanquish? MadWorld?



As far as pure gameplay was concerned Vanquish is on of the best third-person shooters out there. And beating the challenge maps is one of the most satisfying (though I still haven't beaten map 6 ). 

Never played MadWorld since I don't have a Wii


----------



## zenieth (Dec 11, 2011)

Platinum games will finally let me be a Cyborg Ninja.

I finally get to fulfill my wish since the moment I saw Grey Fox.

I AM GOING TO BE MURDER INCARNATE

LIVING VENGEANCE

SLAUGTHER IN CYBORG FORM

REVENGEANCLUATHERISMURDERILLING EVERYTHING


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 11, 2011)

I better fight a building size Metal Gear in this game.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 11, 2011)

I am going to try MadWorld in the near future.. now I checked the wiki from this team not a lot of work but some of the members came from  Clover Studio so that is a plus....


----------



## Esura (Dec 11, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Platinum games will finally let me be a Cyborg Ninja.
> 
> I finally get to fulfill my wish since the moment I saw Grey Fox.
> 
> ...



My sword is a tool of justice. I think it's time for Jack...to LET 'ER RIP!!

EDIT: Is it just me, or did anyone get an action movie trailer vibe with that? My pops thought it was some new action movie out when I showed him.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 11, 2011)

I better be break dancing with seven

on my teeth

with half of my body missing

because I'm fucking lightning.


----------



## Furious George (Dec 11, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> I wouldn't go that far it needed to be made unfortunately to wrap The Snake Saga up. I mean that story had only been running sense 1987. I did not like the Nanomachine Logic behind everything it just made me yell wtf a couple times.



Oh believe me kind sir I haven't gone far enough. 

And I know Kojima had a lot on his plate having to wrap up 20 years worth of plot but is that honestly a good excuse for him doing a bad job of it? 

I mean, I can assure you I can also write 20+ years worth of plot that ultimately makes no sense. *shrugs*


----------



## Esura (Dec 11, 2011)

After watching the trailer for the fifth time (cause its AWESOME), I think Raiden is going to be drinking cyborg "blood". I think that's going to be a game mechanic.

And Raiden sounds kind of bipolar too...going from regular Raiden to manic psycho killer voice Raiden.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 11, 2011)

Revengeance best served cold.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 11, 2011)

Esura said:


> After watching the trailer for the fifth time (cause its AWESOME), I think Raiden is going to be drinking cyborg "blood". I think that's going to be a game mechanic.


the trailer is awesome? I found it weird... O_o a lot of things out of place...


----------



## C_Akutabi (Dec 11, 2011)

I want Raiden to throw Outer Haven


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 11, 2011)

It's probably how you heal.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 11, 2011)

I want Raiden to surf Outerheaven

down Mt. Everest

While eating Pizza


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 11, 2011)

Esura said:


> My sword is a tool of justice. I think it's time for Jack...to LET 'ER RIP!!
> 
> EDIT: Is it just me, or did anyone get an action movie trailer vibe with that? My pops thought it was some new action movie out when I showed him.



I was getting Tarantino, grindhouse style vibes from it.



> I want Raiden to surf Outerheaven
> 
> down Mt. Everest
> 
> While eating Pizza



So Jack moonlights as Dante now.


----------



## Furious George (Dec 11, 2011)

I have to admit that the graphics to the original MGS: Rising were much prettier than they are now.


----------



## Esura (Dec 11, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> It's probably how you heal.


Hmmm...that would be interesting.

I want to know more on why the fuck is Raiden calling himself Jack the Ripper and sounding like a psycho killer. It sounds like everything he went through in MGS4 is getting shafted. Hope there is at least a valid reason for this change in Raiden.


Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> I was getting* Tarantino, grindhouse style vibes from it*.



Yep, that's it. I couldn't think how to describe it at first.

Tarantino is awesome btw. Just throwing that out there.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 12, 2011)

Esura said:
			
		

> I want to know more on why the fuck is Raiden calling himself Jack the Ripper and sounding like a psycho killer. It sounds like everything he went through in MGS4 is getting shafted. Hope there is at least a valid reason for this change in Raiden.



I actually kind of liked his brooding self in MGS4, his lines were hilarious, though that's always been the case with him.

It's him facing(or maybe embracing) his childhood training as a soldier I believe.

Anything is better than MGS2 personality though.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Dec 12, 2011)

I was wondering if I was watching a Snyder film at 1st then I realized it wasn't Sucker Punch it was Rising.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Dec 12, 2011)

Furious George said:


> Oh believe me kind sir I haven't gone far enough.
> 
> And I know Kojima had a lot on his plate having to wrap up 20 years worth of plot but is that honestly a good excuse for him doing a bad job of it? I mean, I can assure you I can also write 20+ years worth of plot that ultimately makes no sense. *shrugs*



True and this was an angry Kojima at the helm for MGS4 and the same team that mucked up that Rising project are the ones who talked him out of having Snake die in the game I always like it when the lead character "Dies Offscreen" from some Nano-Virus it makes Snake look stupid because he didn't upgrade his anti-virus protection.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 12, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> really? I know Bayonetta rocks but the rest? Vanquish? MadWorld?



Madworld was good. Vanquish was amazing. Your point?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 12, 2011)

> I want to know more on why the fuck is Raiden calling himself Jack the Ripper and sounding like a psycho killer.



That was his nickname when he was a child soldier


----------



## Esura (Dec 12, 2011)

Gilgamesh said:


> That was his nickname when he was a child soldier



I know that, however Raiden was supposed to be over that and moving on with his life. For him to use his nickname must mean he went some sort of serious regression from how his personality was at the end of MGS4 to how it is now in the Revengeance trailer.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Dec 12, 2011)

He's fighting for Revengeance so obviously something fucked up happened


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Dec 12, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Platinum games will finally let me be a Cyborg Ninja.
> 
> I finally get to fulfill my wish since the moment I saw Grey Fox.



Back in VR Missions you could play as him, a fact proudly displayed at the back of the CD case.

But just from people reactions around here it's all come a long way.

Also, optic cammo draining your health bar was a downer.



C_Akutabi said:


> He's fighting for Revengeance so obviously something fucked up happened



Like Snake used to say, some people just need killing Revengeance.


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Dec 12, 2011)

People have been wishing Rose dead for years, maybe they'll finally get what they want.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 12, 2011)

Aww, that means no more Days of Our Lives: Codec Edition?


----------



## zenieth (Dec 12, 2011)

If I want my stories

I'll watch My stories


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Dec 12, 2011)

If the gameplay is even half as good as Vanquish was it will be GoTY for sure.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 12, 2011)

shit

This game won't have Codec will it..


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 12, 2011)

i just want some Platinum madness.. while anarchy reigns looks okay, its focus kinda baffles me.. just let them do this, so we can get bayonetta 2 already


----------



## Kishido (Dec 12, 2011)

Sorry but doesn't appeal me at all.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 12, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Madworld was good. Vanquish was amazing. Your point?


 I asked... that is my point.


----------



## Vault (Dec 12, 2011)

So many butthurt fanboys


----------



## Solon Solute (Dec 12, 2011)

Sooo. Does Raiden seem retconned or is it just me?

Cool trailer, btw.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Dec 12, 2011)

Vault said:


> So many butthurt fanboys




*Spoiler*: __ 










Solon Solute said:


> Sooo. Does Raiden seem retconned or is it just me?



They haven't really revealed too many story details. Just that it's several years after 4, someone figured out how to reactivate tech like the Gekkos, cyborgs are the hot new thing in armies, some Vamp look-alike is involved, and for some reason Raiden is back on the battlefield and reverting to his Jack the Ripper self.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 12, 2011)

I would play the shit out of Penguin Adventures 2


----------



## Vault (Dec 12, 2011)

I already know the story, Rose and Little Jack get killed at the start :ho


----------



## zenieth (Dec 12, 2011)

Lil jack will be the emotional trigger for metal gear Sunny :33


----------



## Solon Solute (Dec 12, 2011)

Shuntensatsu said:


> If the gameplay is even half as good as Vanquish was it will be GoTY for sure.



Goty of 2012?

No way...


----------



## Vault (Dec 12, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Lil jack will be the emotional trigger for metal gear Sunny :33



Sunny will make an awesome Cyborg ninja  

She will also have a special where she puts her eggs as bait for the enemies to eat


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 12, 2011)

Patty

get on msn


----------



## The Boss (Dec 12, 2011)

Esura said:


> I know that, however Raiden was supposed to be over that and moving on with his life. For him to use his nickname must mean he went some sort of serious regression from how his personality was at the end of MGS4 to how it is now in the Revengeance trailer.



Or maybe.. it's Raiden's clone. 


.. and the plot thickens.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 12, 2011)

More likely a time paradox of some sort MGS doesn't take itself that seriously after all.


----------



## Vault (Dec 12, 2011)

Esura said:


> I know that, however Raiden was supposed to be over that and moving on with his life. For him to use his nickname must mean he went some sort of serious regression from how his personality was at the end of MGS4 to how it is now in the Revengeance trailer.



Something simple like his family dying is a good enough reason for a man to start fucking shit up. It will be vengeance and revenge in one :ho


----------



## The Boss (Dec 12, 2011)

Vault said:


> Something simple like his family dying is a good enough reason for a man to start fucking shit up. It will be vengeance and revenge in one :ho



Like Rose dying? Yes please.


----------



## Vault (Dec 12, 2011)

Rose and Little Jack dying


----------



## The Boss (Dec 12, 2011)

I don't want little Jack to die.. 

But Rose. Bitch should have die a long time ago.


----------



## Vault (Dec 12, 2011)

But the only way Jack the ripper can fully manifest is if they both die  

Then Sunny will be all grown up and a cyborg


----------



## The Boss (Dec 12, 2011)

What if this Jack the Ripper is actually little John and he took his fathers name because Raidan is actually dead. 

.... and the plot thickens more. 

THEN AGAIN this will only happen if Kojima wrote the game.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 12, 2011)

Furious George said:


> I have to admit that the graphics to the original MGS: Rising were much prettier than they are now.



I thought I was alone with that opinion.


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Dec 12, 2011)

The old game was 30fps, the new version is 60fps.


----------



## Vault (Dec 12, 2011)

The Boss said:


> What if this Jack the Ripper is actually little John and he took his fathers name because Raidan is actually dead.
> 
> .... and the plot thickens more.
> 
> THEN AGAIN this will only happen if Kojima wrote the game.



Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuu the plot would have thicken indeed  

Do eet Konami


----------



## valerian (Dec 12, 2011)

Can anyone tell me why everyone is bitching for?


----------



## zenieth (Dec 12, 2011)

They actually expected there to be stealth in a game centered around 

Gekko breakdancing raiden.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Dec 12, 2011)

valerian said:


> Can anyone tell me why everyone is bitching for?



Some were expecting more stealth. And the action in the trailer was too over-the-top for them. Generally the stuff you'd expect from a genre shift


----------



## The Boss (Dec 12, 2011)

zenieth said:


> They actually expected there to be stealth in a game centered around
> 
> Gekko breakdancing raiden.



Before the new trailer they promised us there would be stealth.


----------



## Vault (Dec 12, 2011)

Stop bawwing and enjoy the lightning bolt action  

Raiden break dances with Gekkos and can stop Outer Haven with one hand, why would someone like that need stealth for?


----------



## Esura (Dec 12, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Before the new trailer they promised us there would be stealth.



And they just said they had issues balancing sneaking segments with how cyborg Raiden supposed to move during the development of the original Rising. It was a clusterfuck and I never understood why they tried to shoehorn stealth as a cyborg Raiden anyways.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 12, 2011)

Vault said:


> Stop bawwing and enjoy the lightning bolt action


NO U! 



> Raiden break dances with Gekkos and can stop Outer Haven with one hand, *why would someone like that need stealth for?*



Because... METAL GEAR.


----------



## valerian (Dec 12, 2011)

I'd understand if this was Snake doing all this shit. But Raiden? He did most of this stuff in MGS4, so I don't really see the problem.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 12, 2011)

Esura said:


> And they just said they had issues balancing sneaking segments with how cyborg Raiden supposed to move during the development of the original Rising. It was a clusterfuck and I never understood why they tried to shoehorn stealth as a cyborg Raiden anyways.



I know, I'm just saying. For sure I thought Kojima would find a way to make it work. Guess not.  ... I don;t know if I would call it a cluster fuck though. 

I think they should have made it a complete reboot with no known characters from the Original MGS tittles. It would have been more interesting imo.


----------



## Vault (Dec 12, 2011)

You mean Metaru Gia?  

But seriously this isnt snake  The sooner you realise that the better


----------



## zenieth (Dec 12, 2011)

The stealth segment is at the very start.

You have to sneak out of the house without rose catching you.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 12, 2011)

Vault said:


> You mean Metaru Gia?
> 
> But seriously this isnt snake  The sooner you realise that the better


.... okay.jpeg

But seriously, I'm not a fan of hack in slash in general. However I'm interested in seeing how this game develops. Might b cool. 



zenieth said:


> The stealth segment is at the very start.
> 
> You have to sneak out of the house without rose catching you.


GOTY.


----------



## Vault (Dec 12, 2011)

But Shoko it's Raiden and his cyborg penis :33 If that doesnt get YOUR juices flowing i dont know what will


----------



## Tachikoma (Dec 12, 2011)

all you niccas expecting a metal gear game are sol. This is going to be bayonetta with sword battles.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 12, 2011)

Vault said:


> But Shoko it's Raiden and his cyborg penis :33 If that doesnt get YOUR juices flowing i dont know what will


My boner now belongs to Kaidan.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 12, 2011)

my only gripe is that the game might be shorter and might not have as deep of a storyline as the past metal gears.

I hope it's not only raiden chopping shit up for the sake of chopping shit up.


----------



## Vault (Dec 12, 2011)

The Boss said:


> My boner now belongs to Kaidan.



Urgh!

I won't even get into this


----------



## zenieth (Dec 12, 2011)

Tachikoma said:


> all you niccas expecting a metal gear game are sol. This is going to be bayonetta with sword battles.



And the point being?


----------



## The Boss (Dec 12, 2011)

Vault said:


> Urgh!
> 
> I won't even get into this


You so mad. 



~Gesy~ said:


> my only gripe is that the game might be shorter and might not have as deep of a storyline as the past metal gears.
> 
> I hope it's not only raiden chopping shit up for the sake of chopping shit up.


This. 

If the game contains the same quality of story as the other MGS games, this could turn out to be very good. ;<


----------



## Tachikoma (Dec 12, 2011)

zenieth said:


> And the point being?


all you niccas expecting a metal gear game are sol. This is going to be bayonetta with sword battles.


----------



## Tachikoma (Dec 12, 2011)

The Boss said:


> If the game contains the same quality of story as the other MGS games, this could turn out to be very good. ;<


lol story? Naww, settle down. This will be all out beautiful action and glorious over the top insanity Platinum style <3


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 12, 2011)

No, this is Metal Gear. It is Metal Gear without the pretense of seriousness. It is Metal Gear stripped to its core absurdity. This is the troll unmasked.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 12, 2011)

Tachikoma said:


> lol story? Naww, settle down. This will be all out beautiful action and glorious over the top insanity Platinum style <3



... but but Metal Gear needs a story.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 12, 2011)

Story: Rose wants to discuss feelings

There you go.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 12, 2011)

I never used stealth with Snake either.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Dec 12, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Story: Rose wants to discuss feelings
> 
> There you go.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 12, 2011)

Hahaha :rofl


----------



## Vyse (Dec 12, 2011)

Wow. I just caught up to what happened to what once was one of my most anticipated games. It looks really cool for what it is, but they should have just cancelled it altogether.

Also, revengeance is the most ridiculous word since transfarring. And to put it in the title is beyond stupid. Do they really want me to take this game seriously?


----------



## Vault (Dec 12, 2011)

Hahahahahaa 

Oh god this is quality


----------



## Esura (Dec 12, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> I never used stealth with Snake either.



MGS3, I was always spotted when I tried doing CQC so I stopped sneaking and started running around knifing motherfuckers. It took me years...like until HD Collection to realize that I was supposed to use the D-pad instead of the analog to sneak behind motherfuckers to do CQC.

*facepalm*

Yes, I facepalmed myself...


----------



## zenieth (Dec 12, 2011)

Platinum games
Metal Gear
serious

lol


----------



## zenieth (Dec 12, 2011)

Tachikoma said:


> all you niccas expecting a metal gear game are sol. This is going to be bayonetta with sword battles.



I should have phrased that better.

What's the point in stating such a blatantly obvious thing. It kind of goes without saying.


----------



## bigduo209 (Dec 12, 2011)

Esura said:


> MGS3, I was always spotted when I tried doing CQC so I stopped sneaking and started running around knifing motherfuckers. It took me years...like until HD Collection to realize that I was supposed to use the D-pad instead of the analog to sneak behind motherfuckers to do CQC.
> 
> *facepalm*
> 
> Yes, I facepalmed myself...



Is it a crime to say MGS3 was the absolute best in the series?

Because if it is then I don't care about being guilty...


----------



## Esura (Dec 12, 2011)

bigduo209 said:


> *Is it a crime to say MGS3 was the absolute best in the series?*
> 
> Because if it is then I don't care about being guilty...



Nope, not at all, a lot of people feel the same way actually and its an impressive game though. I personally think MGS4 is the absolute best in the series, with MGS2 right behind it.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 12, 2011)

MGS4 is boring and bland... I still have the game yet to finish it...


----------



## Tachikoma (Dec 12, 2011)

Lord Yu said:


> No, this is Metal Gear. It is Metal Gear without the pretense of seriousness. It is Metal Gear stripped to its core absurdity. This is the troll unmasked.


nope.png

Even the MSX Metal Gears were story first and foremost. It didn't start at solid. Platinum is the antitheses of Kojipro and both styles bring me immense enjoyment so i aint even mad.


----------



## Tachikoma (Dec 12, 2011)

The Boss said:


> ... but but Metal Gear needs a story.


This one wont be for you unless you forget the Metal Gear universe and you're prepared for ritoning boltu action


----------



## Tachikoma (Dec 12, 2011)

zenieth said:


> I should have phrased that better.
> 
> What's the point in stating such a blatantly obvious thing. It kind of goes without saying.


Because some of you are acting like you expect a Kojima directed story driven game.


----------



## Tachikoma (Dec 12, 2011)

bigduo209 said:


> Is it a crime to say MGS3 was the absolute best in the series?
> 
> Because if it is then I don't care about being guilty...


Tied with Peace Walker as the best yes


----------



## The Boss (Dec 12, 2011)

Kojima so crazy.


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Dec 12, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> MGS4 is boring and bland... I still have the game yet to finish it...



Heresy. All future games borrow from MGS4's design. It also has the biggest number of set pieces.


----------



## Furious George (Dec 12, 2011)

manwiththemachinegun said:


> All future games borrow from MGS4's design.



No they don't.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 12, 2011)

So we have 3 groups of people here.

1.The people that were expecting the original iteration of Rising that had the interactive cutting mechanic which consisted in every sword strike cutting any solid object of the game. All that while still retaining some stealth aspects that you'd expect of the franchise. They're the ones pissed at the change of direction in both story and gameplay.

2. The people that don't give a shit about Metal Gear Solid but are now all for this change of direction since they love Devil May Cry/Bayonetta style over the top japanese antics so the more the merrier.

3. People that don't give a shit either way.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 12, 2011)

Deathbringerpt said:


> So we have 3 groups of people here.
> 
> 1.The people that were expecting the original iteration of Rising that had the interactive cutting mechanic which consisted in every sword strike cutting any solid object of the game. All that while still retaining some stealth aspects that you'd expect of the franchise. They're the ones pissed at the change of direction in both story and gameplay.
> 
> ...



Four actually.


----------



## Tachikoma (Dec 12, 2011)

I love Metal Gear and Platinum, although the mix of the two wont sit well. this is going to be a piss poor metal gear game but an amazing action game.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Dec 12, 2011)

5. People that have liked/loved Metal Gear and still like the direction this one side project is going.


----------



## Furious George (Dec 12, 2011)

Deathbringerpt said:


> So we have 3 groups of people here.
> 
> 1.The people that were expecting the original iteration of Rising that had the interactive cutting mechanic which consisted in every sword strike cutting any solid object of the game. All that while still retaining some stealth aspects that you'd expect of the franchise. They're the ones pissed at the change of direction in both story and gameplay.
> 
> ...





Hatifnatten said:


> Four actually.





C_Akutabi said:


> 5. People that have liked/loved Metal Gear and still like the direction this one side project is going.



Don't forget about me! 

6). People who think this series going full-retard with the zaniness is preferable to the direction MGS4 was taking it in.


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Dec 12, 2011)

This pretty much sums up why I couldn't care less about the greater Metal Gear fandom. I'll stick with the games, thanks.


----------



## Esura (Dec 12, 2011)

Deathbringerpt said:


> So we have 3 groups of people here.
> 
> 1.The people that were expecting the original iteration of Rising that had the interactive cutting mechanic which consisted in every sword strike cutting any solid object of the game. All that while still retaining some stealth aspects that you'd expect of the franchise. They're the ones pissed at the change of direction in both story and gameplay.
> 
> ...



I'm a huge MGS fan who adores the MGS universe and story and still like this Rising a lot more than the previous one. Its not like this is MGS5 or something, its a spin off. I was expecting heavy action anyways, the whole "stealth aspects" seem like some shit to appease the fans in the previous build AND I didn't like the other Rising being an interquel. 

I just want to cut shit with Raiden in a post MGS4 world. My wish has been granted. God bless Kojima and Platinum.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 12, 2011)

Those finally snaps posts crack me up every time.


----------



## bigduo209 (Dec 12, 2011)

MGS4 had some great gameplay moments, but I thought the amount of story and exposition was too much. I understand Kojima was trying to wrap-up the story, and I appreciate that.

However, I felt like putting that much story in the game, and tying up too many loose ends was a double-edged sword. It was fun in a lot of ways but tedious in others.

Also from a technical standpoint I hated having the game install and reinstall when I choose go to back to a certain chapter. And don't get me started on the guards that constantly respawn... 


C_Akutabi said:


> 5. People that have liked/loved Metal Gear and still like the direction this one side project is going.


I also 2nd that motion.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 12, 2011)

Esura said:


> I'm a huge MGS fan who adores the MGS universe and story and still like this Rising a lot more than the previous one. Its not like this is MGS5 or something, its a spin off. I was expecting heavy action anyways, the whole "stealth aspects" seem like some shit to appease the fans in the previous build AND I didn't like the other Rising being an interquel.
> 
> I just want to cut shit with Raiden in a post MGS4 world. My wish has been granted. God bless Kojima and Platinum.



Ummm...I agree...with...Esura...omg...


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 12, 2011)

The thing is - Kojima isn't making it, so it's not like he's gone senile making something like that. With that in mind, I can actually enjoy it.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Dec 12, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Ummm...I agree...with...Esura...omg...



I blame the Patriots 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Or nanomachines


*Spoiler*: __ 



Or Patriot nanomachines


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Dec 12, 2011)

... I Can so see a Youtube Gag Video from KONAMI about fans saying the project is a complete disaster w Reporters asking Kojima how his division could make such a horrid game Kojima stops reading a newspaper and holds up a Metal Gear Rising Poster that says Developed by Platinum Games...


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Dec 12, 2011)

manwiththemachinegun said:


> This pretty much sums up why I couldn't care less about the greater Metal Gear fandom. I'll stick with the games, thanks.



Yeah other people ruin everything. Same goes for manganime, comics, probably stamps too.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 12, 2011)

original game was the best, now it is so over the top might as well get rid of the name Metal Gear


----------



## Vyse (Dec 12, 2011)

Esura said:


> I'm a huge MGS fan who adores the MGS universe and story and still like this Rising a lot more than the previous one. Its not like this is MGS5 or something, its a spin off. I was expecting heavy action anyways, the whole "stealth aspects" seem like some shit to appease the fans in the previous build AND I didn't like the other Rising being an interquel.
> 
> I just want to cut shit with Raiden in a post MGS4 world. My wish has been granted. God bless Kojima and Platinum.



What is Reveangence if not an interquel? I doesn't take place in an alternate universe or has a different timeline ... or does it?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 12, 2011)

Questions:

Are "rising" and "solid" gonna be two different branches of the metal gear franchise?

Like will "rising - lightning bolt action" be getting sequels and prequels like "solid - tactical espionage action" did?

Because if my memory serves me right, didn't kojima say recently that metal gear SOLID 5 will have to be done at some point?

Anyways. I'm gonna cop this shit.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 12, 2011)

Vyse said:


> What is Reveangence if not an interquel? I doesn't take place in an alternate universe or has a different timeline ... or does it?



It's post MGS4.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Dec 12, 2011)

I don't know how many times I have to say this, but Kojima is still involved with this game.  That's why the Kojima logo is on all the posters.


----------



## Vyse (Dec 12, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Questions:
> 
> Are "rising" and "solid" gonna be two different branches of the metal gear franchise?
> 
> Like will "rising - lightning bolt action" be getting sequels and prequels like "solid - tactical espionage action" did?



Possible. It depends entirely on the sales of Revengeance which, considering the record of Platinum, are not very likely to be that great. 

However, if the "Metal Gear" name and/or the probable quality of the game prove to be enough to warrant the sales numbers, I'm sure they'll milk the story as much as they can.



PoinT_BlanK said:


> Because if my memory serves me right, didn't kojima say recently that metal gear SOLID 5 will have to be done at some point?



Yes, he said that in an attempt to distance himself from Revengeance. He doesn't know what MGS5 will be, though, and what it is going to be about.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 12, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Questions:
> 
> Are "rising" and "solid" gonna be two different branches of the metal gear franchise?
> If Rising will bring money, yes.
> ...


If  first game will bring money - yes.



> Because if my memory serves me right, didn't kojima say recently that metal gear SOLID 5 will have to be done at some point?


This is gonna stop him how? He has nothing to do with Rising. Only a check in his mailbox.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 12, 2011)

CosmicCastaway said:


> I don't know how many times I have to say this, but Kojima is still involved with this game.  That's why the Kojima logo is on all the posters.



Son.. I have news for you.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 12, 2011)

Vyse said:


> What is Reveangence if not an interquel? I doesn't take place in an alternate universe or has a different timeline ... or does it?



The original storyline was an interquel, it explained the gap between 2 and 4 concerning Raiden himself. When Platinum Games joined in, they scrapped the original idea and placed the story after 4's events.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 12, 2011)

CosmicCastaway said:


> I don't know how many times I have to say this, but Kojima is still involved with this game.  That's why the Kojima logo is on all the posters.




He's an executive producer, that's why his company is on the cover and posters. He's not writing, directing or even consulting the game. He's only getting the money.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Dec 12, 2011)

Hatifnatten said:


> He's an executive producer, that's why his company is on the cover. He's not writing, directing or even consulting the game. He's only getting the money.


Oh well, I'm always prepared to be wrong.

Platinum Games will rock this shit anyway.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 12, 2011)

Cool.

I preferred the original concept for rising. Think it held much more potential, story and gameplay wise. And I still think there's something quite not right with the "new look" of rising. thought the first also looked better.

But I'm still interested in and will buy revengeance. Lol. Revengeance.

To be honest, throw me "metal gear kart" or "metal gear beach resort" and I'd be interested/buy it.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Dec 12, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Son.. I have news for you.



Hideo Kojima is stuck in "Metal Gear Land" weather he likes it or
not. You know it, I know it, and everyone else knows it; except
for Hideo Kojima. Who thinks, he's outsmarted everyone by
serving as Executive Producer on MGR to avoid Directing MGSV.


----------



## Akuma (Dec 12, 2011)

I will play it for its story progression if it has one. this game looks meh....


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Dec 12, 2011)

... I wonder what Co-Op will look like if that feature is in the final game; just imagine running across the side of skyscrappers slashing anything in your path.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Dec 12, 2011)

Otacon's reaction to the trailer


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 12, 2011)

And award for worst title of the year goes to...


----------



## Akuma (Dec 12, 2011)

Kakashi234 said:


> Otacon's reaction to the trailer



Haha i thought this to because I was playing MGS earlier. Still the best one btw.


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Dec 12, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> And award for worst title of the year goes to...



Don't know if it's been mentioned, but revengeance is a real word. It's no longer used, but it's real.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 12, 2011)

manwiththemachinegun said:


> Don't know if it's been mentioned, but revengeance is a real word. It's no longer used, but it's real.



Yep


----------



## Vyse (Dec 12, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Yep



Wow. I don't think the developers are even aware of that.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Dec 12, 2011)

So from what I've read elsewhere there will be a trailer with a few new scenes posted at 12:00 Japan Time.


----------



## Kaitou (Dec 12, 2011)

I hate the whole turn around of the game, really. But I like MGS so I will definitely give it a try.

It's not like a DMC style game it's not that bad.


----------



## Esura (Dec 12, 2011)

Hatifnatten said:


> He's an executive producer, *that's why his company is on the cover and posters*. He's not writing, directing or even consulting the game. He's only getting the money.



Wrong. Kojima Productions is working on everything else sans the gameplay. It was stated in an article posted in THIS thread. Its a joint venture between Platinum and KP. 

Although, I take it you aren't aware of what executive producers do. Kojima is still apart of this game, not as much as other Metal Gear games but he is a part of it.


----------



## Spirit King (Dec 12, 2011)

Esura said:


> Wrong. Kojima Productions is working on everything else sans the gameplay. It was stated in an article posted in THIS thread. Its a joint venture between Platinum and KP.
> 
> Although, I take it you aren't aware of what executive producers do. Kojima is still apart of this game, not as much as other Metal Gear games but he is a part of it.



True but it's like stating Mikami was a producer of Shadow of the Damned (which was actually used as PR), I think most can agree any distinct influence of him on the game was minimal(heck I wouldn't have even figured out he worked on the game if it wasn't for the fact it was stated). And really it's not impossible that same occuring here with Kojima's overall influence on the game being minimal which quite frankly is very possible, consider MGS5 is in the works and whatever game he was planning to do with the fox engine.

Actually personally think he his overall input on the game will be minimal considering he's basically giving Platinum full reign consider Kojima production essentially rewrote the entire plot of the game because Platinum wanted more freedom in what they were making.


----------



## Esura (Dec 12, 2011)

Spirit King said:


> True but it's like stating Mikami was a producer of Shadow of the Damned (which was actually used as PR), I think most can agree any distinct influence of him on the game was minimal. And really it's not impossible that same occuring here with Kojima's overall influence on the game being minimal which quite frankly is very possible, consider MGS5 is in the works and whatever game he was planning to do with the fox engine.



Point taken.

This game is still going to be dope though.


----------



## Spirit King (Dec 12, 2011)

Esura said:


> Point taken.
> 
> This game is still going to be dope though.



The game was always going to be awesome with Platinum making, I think the only real issue I'll have with it was I really wanted to see a good realization of the original games concept and have platinum work on a new IP or a sequel to one of their great ones.

But the gameplay in this will probably be amazing, story... meh I wouldn't be surprised if it turned out bad with a name like Revengance, but I've never really cared for story if the gameplay is amazing enough.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Dec 12, 2011)

Any thought on this character? 



As of right now i'm calling him "Teh Rivalz"


----------



## Spirit King (Dec 12, 2011)

Kakashi234 said:


> Any thought on this character?
> 
> 
> 
> As of right now i'm calling him "Teh Rivalz"



Yep I'd bet good money he's an recurring antagonist you'll fight more than once. 

That reminds of that time in Vanquish where you fought two bogies at once and the QTE that initiated when you fought them both at the same time hand to hand (bare hands against two sword wielding dudes at hyperspeed, fucking awesome. Man that game made you feel like a God with a gun


----------



## Corran (Dec 12, 2011)

I'm not sure how I feel about this game yet. Combat looked pretty plain and very zoomed in.
But then that moment with the Metal Gear Ray made me go "Holy shit that's cool" I'm a sucker for awesome cinematic angles lol


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Dec 12, 2011)

A cyborg ninja evil-clone of Solid Snake.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 12, 2011)

So we getting a MGS fighting game next? :ho


----------



## C_Akutabi (Dec 12, 2011)

So here's the extended version of the trailer. Has a few new bits

[YOUTUBE]RtYN45yVMQI[/YOUTUBE]

- Raiden dodges missiles fired by Metal Gear Ray before he dashes a few times for the scene from the first trailer

- There's a shot of Raiden landing after cutting Ray up, and you see the pieces of the mech fall to the ground behind him

- There are now credits at the end

- Remember to watch until the very end


----------



## The World (Dec 12, 2011)

C_Akutabi said:


> So here's the extended version of the trailer. Has a few new bits
> 
> [YOUTUBE]RtYN45yVMQI[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



I came in here thinking what a silly new title, but I'm digging that trailer. Train scene was crazy and is that Snake or Otacon at the end or just random dummie about to get his balls sliced in two? I'm in safe mode so I can't hear.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Dec 12, 2011)

It's just a random fodder guy. So far there's no mention of Snake or Otacon.


----------



## bigduo209 (Dec 12, 2011)

Wow... just... wow.

Damn the haters again, this is amazing!


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Dec 12, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> So we getting a MGS fighting game next? :ho



That, I could get on board with. Maybe a racing game, too.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 13, 2011)

That ending... HHHNNGGHHH--!!!!!


----------



## zenieth (Dec 13, 2011)

Seriously, not seeing how anyone can't love this.

Who doesn't want to be a cyborg ninja?


----------



## Tachikoma (Dec 13, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> *Hideo Kojima is stuck in "Metal Gear Land" weather he likes it or
> not.* You know it, I know it, and everyone else knows it; except
> for Hideo Kojima. Who thinks, he's outsmarted everyone by
> serving as Executive Producer on MGR to avoid Directing MGSV.


False as fuck. Him and Suda have been working on Sdatcher recently. Technically Snatcher is set in the MG universe but whatever. Suda dropped a small hint to me that they are at least thinking of making Sdatcher into a game. As well as the (little) input Kojima had in Castlevania. Kojima isnt controlled by Konami, it's the other way round.


----------



## Tachikoma (Dec 13, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Seriously, not seeing how anyone can't love this.
> 
> Who doesn't want to be a cyborg ninja?


Frank Jaeger never asked for this.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 13, 2011)

Grey Fox gotta deal, with being awesome.

Plus  he got snake to hurt him more.

Fair trade I say.


----------



## Vault (Dec 13, 2011)

Why are people so butthurt? Seriously this doesnt override "your" MGS games so why are you complaining. Besides this game was already a spin off.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Dec 13, 2011)

Vault said:


> Why are people so butthurt? Seriously this doesnt override "your" MGS games so why are you complaining. Besides this game was already a spin off.



Its either..

1- They just want to play a Metal Gear Solid game with Snake. 

2- They are mad because Raiden is shown to be more badass then Snake in the trailer. 

3 - They don't want a Hack and Slash game in "their" Metal Gear series.


----------



## Tachikoma (Dec 13, 2011)

Kakashi234 said:


> Its either..
> 
> 1- They just want to play a Metal Gear Solid game with Snake.
> 
> ...





Kakashi234 said:


> 2- They are mad because Raiden is shown to be more badass then Snake in the trailer.





Kakashi234 said:


> *Raiden more badass then Snake *


----------



## Velocity (Dec 13, 2011)

Did Raiden really just pick up a Metal Gear Ray?


----------



## Vault (Dec 13, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> Did Raiden really just pick up a Metal Gear Ray?



Its to be expected, he did stop Haven with one arm after all


----------



## Velocity (Dec 13, 2011)

Vault said:


> Its to be expected, he did stop Haven with one arm after all



The second he turned into a cyborg ninja, he became just so _badass_.


----------



## Vault (Dec 13, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> The second he turned into a cyborg ninja, he became just so _badass_.



Let's not forget the break dancing with Gekkos


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 13, 2011)

Vault said:


> Let's not forget the break dancing with Gekkos



[YOUTUBE]1ADbdOvmSio[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 13, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> The second he turned into a cyborg ninja, he became just so _badass_.



Indeed, best thing to ever happen to him.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 13, 2011)

Lol at "raiden more badass than snake"

Smh.

Its nothing like that..its just a lot of us found the original concept for rising more promising. It could've been a futuristic tenchu+metal gear.

Even though its just a spin off, we already have a few hack-n-slash out there. With that said, I'm still on the train for this beast but I somehow understand the ones feeling "uneasy".


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 13, 2011)

You know this could lead to KoPro and Platinum working together on ZOE3

ALL MY MONEY


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 13, 2011)

I gave up on ZOE3..shits never coming out.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 13, 2011)

posting epicness

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YzLQMO0W9U8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 13, 2011)

Seeing at what lengths Kojima went yesterday to distance himself from this game I don't have much expectations left.


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Dec 13, 2011)

Snake will sneak past enemy defences with a pack of cigarrettes and a cardboard box and blow up the enemy base.

Raiden will just kick in the front door and murder everyone.

Both are badass.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 13, 2011)

Gilgamesh said:


> You know this could lead to KoPro and Platinum working together on ZOE3
> 
> ALL MY MONEY


----------



## zenieth (Dec 13, 2011)

Hatifnatten said:


> Seeing at what lengths Kojima went yesterday to distance himself from this game I don't have much expectations left.



Seeing as this is Platinum games I have all the expectations in the world.

Don't need Kojima to make an amazing MG game, especially when it's a spin off. People need to get this out of their mind.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 13, 2011)

So Kojima called MG Rising a spinoff? I ain't even mad anymore.


----------



## Tachikoma (Dec 13, 2011)

Gilgamesh said:


> You know this could lead to KoPro and Platinum working together on ZOE3
> 
> ALL MY MONEY


Platinum has never really done mechs :/


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 13, 2011)

> *Revenge with a Vengeance*



You know, my inner Devil May Cry fan can see the "So bad, it's good" appeal of the subtitle Revengeance but the taglines they kept spouting during the trailer were fucking stupid, especially the one above.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 13, 2011)

Tachikoma said:


> Platinum has never really done mechs :/



They should.


----------



## Krory (Dec 13, 2011)

Kojima's Twitter said:
			
		

> From next yr on, announcing new title @ VGA may become a trend rather than announcing @ E3.



Lulz.

And Kojima has said ZoE3 is on hold due to not having the staff to work on it right now.  Wants to use the Fox Engine for it.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Dec 13, 2011)

Oh my fucking god this looks amazing. I saw this earlier today and I was fucking marking out. This definitely looks like an pre-order worthy game.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 13, 2011)

Metal Gear Rising: Revengeance is not part of the Metal Gear Solid series, thus the absence of "Solid" from the title. It's a spinoff action game. If you want a new stealth-focused entry in the Metal Gear Solid series, Kojima Productions boss Hideo Kojima suggests you wait for a true sequel.

"For those that hope for a stealth style MGS, this will definitely appear at some point, so please wait for a true sequel," Kojima wrote on Twitter.


----------



## Krory (Dec 13, 2011)

I just hope he decides to abandon that one in production like he wanted with MGS4.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 13, 2011)

*Atsushi Inaba speaks out on Metal Gear Rising: “I know reaction to the new trailer is mixed”*



> The executive director and producer at Platinum Games has answered Metal Gear fans in a series of tweets, opening with “Let me begin”. He then goes on to address interviewer implications that “PlatinumGames was able to achieve what Kojima Productions could not” and saying “Kojima took a gamble believing we could handle the task”.
> 
> Let me begin.
> 
> ...





The trailer is real odd to me.. I dunno where they going with it.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 13, 2011)

Revenge with a vengeance.

Also throwing metal gears.

Pretty clear to me.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 13, 2011)

Hideo Kojima doesn't have to make Metal Gear anymore.

MAKE ZOE SEQUEL

OR SNATCHERS


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Dec 13, 2011)

Anyone but me still wants to see a remake of the original Metal Gear games?


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Dec 13, 2011)

There shouldn't even be an mixed reaction on this game.... It's clear that it's gonna be awesome even without watching the trailer, just knowing that platinum games are working on it is enough for me to know that this won't fail. I saw the comments on it at youtube and I can straight up say that only the diehard MGS fantards are butthurt about this.


----------



## Velocity (Dec 13, 2011)

I don't get how anyone could be disappointed. It's a game with a cyborg ninja throwing around giant fucking robots and it's made by the development team that are renowned for how over the top they can be while still delivering the sexiest gameplay you have ever fondled.


----------



## SasuOna (Dec 13, 2011)

Cyborg ninjas should primarily be stealthy and not placed in over the top kill crazy scenarios where they toss metal gears around.


Turning MGS into a hack and slash game is ridiculous


----------



## Vault (Dec 13, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> I don't get how anyone could be disappointed. It's a game with a cyborg ninja throwing around giant fucking robots and it's made by the development team that are renowned for how over the top they can be while still delivering the sexiest gameplay you have ever fondled.



Somehow its ruining the series  Seriously fanboys are the worst.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Dec 13, 2011)

Personally I don't think there would be so much an issue if the
game were simply called Rising: Revengeance but because the 
game is called Metal Gear Rising: Revengeance fans are now 
wait a sec hold on their is no way this games concept even 
makes sense based on what happened in the final Chapter 
of The Snake Saga (MGS4)...

Raiden was retired... Jack left the battlefield to raise his son
with Rose. The Proxy Patriot Network was left intact if only
to keep society from crashing upon itself.

The weapon systems like: Metal Gear Ray, The Gekko, Dwarf 
Gekko, down to the biometric coded firearms all of which 
were connected to the control portion of the AI network were 
disabled. So any type of weapon systems in (Rising) would 
have had to have been reverse engineered to bypass that 
control system at least. And looking at the Ray thats seen in 
the trailer it sounds to be a very plausible idea that that is 
what every countries military has had to do in the years after 
the Patriots rule ended. Which is to say whatever next-
generation weapon(s), drones, or cyborg unit specs were 
taken and mass produced as is the case with what we 
see in Revengeance.


----------



## Vault (Dec 13, 2011)

Its a spin off, it is not like its fucking up with canon.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 13, 2011)

SasuOna said:


> Cyborg ninjas should primarily be stealthy and not placed in over the top kill crazy scenarios where they toss metal gears around.
> 
> 
> Turning MGS into a hack and slash game is ridiculous



Grey Fox says you're a jackass.

Cyborg ninjas have never been about stealth n this series.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 13, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Grey Fox says your a jackass.
> 
> Cyborg ninjas have never been about stealth n this series.



More like walking death machines. It's not like they need stealth since they can smack those in their way.


----------



## Amuro (Dec 13, 2011)

at what point was Raiden being stealthy when he was break dancing with Gekkos? or how about when he was river dancing on Vamps hairy chest?


----------



## zenieth (Dec 13, 2011)

He was especially stealthy when he popped back up with no arms

And basically was all lightning the shit out of them bitches.


----------



## Amuro (Dec 13, 2011)

the stealthiest "ninja cyborg" in MGS isn't even a real fucking cyborg


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 13, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> I don't get how anyone could be disappointed. It's a game with a cyborg ninja throwing around giant fucking robots and i*t's made by the development team that are renowned for how over the top they can be while still delivering the sexiest gameplay you have ever fondled.*


 Bayonetta!!!


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Dec 13, 2011)

Vault said:


> Its a spin off, it is not like its fucking up with canon.



I'm aware, of that; Thank you very much. Thats not even what I was saying with what I said above. What I was saying is that the logic of the premise has got some explaining to do story wise as a companion series set within the Metal Gear world cannon or non-cannon. And from what we've seen so far its clear that this is set after Guns of the Patriots "yes" the question is is why is Jack robotic again after he hung his robo-suit up at the end of Guns of the Patriots.

Nor do I believe that this project is cut and dry as a spin off only I belive that should this work that Metal Gear Rising is going to end up the 2nd portion of the Metal Gear Series.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 13, 2011)

remember when greyfox had that optic camo?

And proceeded to gut a corridor filled with mooks in broad daylight?

That was the hi-light of stealth and covert operations.


----------



## SasuOna (Dec 13, 2011)

Notice how I said Cyborg Ninjas "should" be primarily stealthy. 
Gray Fox was ridiculous too and the novelty of his contrast to the rest of the setting was just as dumb. He has stealth camo but hardly ever uses it. makes no sense

This time we have a player character in the MGS setting who is going around like this is DMC.
I have no problem with those types of games but they certainly don't fit MGS at all


----------



## zenieth (Dec 13, 2011)

Except they've been around since MGS

and they're no more ridiculous than every fucking thing else not named snake or ocelot

Seriously chastizing them after

The Sorrow

The fury

the pain

Liquidous

Psycho Mantis

All of the Beauties

Vamp

this is going on for a fucking while


----------



## Amuro (Dec 13, 2011)

too much blabbering about nonsensical shit

lets talk about how awesome Olga was


----------



## zenieth (Dec 13, 2011)

Sunny's mom was legit


----------



## Amuro (Dec 13, 2011)

Sunny will be the best ninja, just like her mum


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 13, 2011)

Amuro said:


> too much blabbering about nonsensical shit
> 
> lets talk about how awesome Olga was



During the Tanker she looked too G.I Jane-ish. Big Shell was fine.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 13, 2011)

Raiden breakdances with gekkos

Sunny breakdances with outerhavens


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Dec 13, 2011)

Olga an awesome character or Olga's how awesomely lame she went out if its the former I agree if its the later don't worry I agree about that too.


----------



## Spirit King (Dec 13, 2011)

25 min interview on the "truth about rising".

Haven't bothered to watch all of it but a lot of it is very awkward. The first part is basically getting a bunch of people to say on camera "hey  we messed up". I don't quite understand the need to drag it out and make everyone feel even worse than they did before...


----------



## C_Akutabi (Dec 13, 2011)

They should branch out to other side stories for MGS. 

How about a game where you play as a nanomachine? Not a bunch of them, just one nanomachine.


----------



## Velocity (Dec 13, 2011)

C_Akutabi said:


> They should branch out to other side stories for MGS.
> 
> How about a game where you play as a nanomachine? Not a bunch of them, just one nanomachine.



Screw that. I wanna play as Johnny.

Just imagine the epicness of being the only human without any nanomachines. To make matters better, you're constantly forced into CQC battles because none of the ammo that the enemies drop works with your gun. Knowing Kojima, there'd even be a persistant minigame where you have to squeeze the L2 and R2 buttons whenever Johnny's Poop Gauge fills up to hold in his lunch. If you let go, Johnny drops his trousers right there and relieves himself.


----------



## Spirit King (Dec 13, 2011)

So from that video the original game was on the Fox engine before it moved. Also got some cool new wall running gameplay footage.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Dec 13, 2011)

at around 14:15 - that guy's hair matches the action on screen


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Dec 13, 2011)

Ok now everything makes sense...

The cancelation of MGSR stemmed from the Rising team not listening to the guy in charge and not being able to make 2 concepts work in regaurds to game design. I think that the MGSR team was butthurt over not being able to work with Kojima on Peace Walker and got stuck having to listen to Mr. Nobody instead.

And another thing is we have no idea how far along into production for MGSR was when it was axed. Which just means the further along the game was the
less time even though PlatinumGames has to mess around with the game from the ground up even with everything from the aborted project.


----------



## Vault (Dec 13, 2011)

So Kojima in that video basically said that MGS5 was too important to give away to a new team so instead Rising was created out of that.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Dec 13, 2011)

So one of the ideas thrown around for MGS5 was for it to focus on The Boss and the Cobra Unit in Normandy


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Dec 13, 2011)

Vault said:


> So Kojima in that video basically said that MGS5 was too important to give away to a new team so instead Rising was created out of that.



Oh you know it. Business Kojima and other Kojima said ain't now way I'm handing MGS5 to you guys -- Go work on that spin off thing you mentioned.

2010 Hideo Kojima has done it again he released another amazing MGS game...
meanwhile at KojimaProductions Team Rising hid in the conferrance room when Kojima exited the elevator... 

Kojima
Hmm... no not behind the coffee machine, under their desk or in restroom, the conference room door is shacking aha "Found You".

...I made Peace Walker improving the Engine used for Portable OPS; you had more development time then most teams do care to explain "Team Failure"?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 13, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0A6KTIS47X4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Boss (Dec 13, 2011)

C_Akutabi said:


> So one of the ideas thrown around for MGS5 was for it to focus on The Boss and the Cobra Unit in Normandy



ALL OF MY MONEY.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Dec 13, 2011)

So to sum things up


- Metal Gear Rising Revengeance is not a FOX engine game, it uses Platinum Games engine.

- Raiden can run up and across walls, but they don't show if that's a set place or can be done anywhere.

- Kojima had several ideas for MGS5 after MGS4 was completed, MGS5 would be The Boss and Cobra Unit in the Normandy Invasion. He handed the ideas over to younger staff in Summer 2008, but it was too heavy for them to make.

- Kojima was working on a new project in 2008 so he couldn't take over the Boss/Cobra game, so someone came up with the idea of Rising - a side story based on Raiden since MGS5 would have too much weight for younger staff to do without Kojima's involvement.

- The original Rising was of course between MGS2 and MGS4, and it's basic idea was for a game that controlled like the Raiden vs Gekko sequence in MGS4.

- Yuji Korekado was on the dev team of the Original Rising, he was a lead programmer and product manager.

- Original Rising also had the concept of cut everything, although this was a technical challenge the team was motivated to make it happen.

- The lead writer of MGS Rising thought the project was going really slow at the start, the big thing (from his point of view) was having a hard time finding it's own identity.

- Hideki Sasaki says they were lost when it came to game design, stealth and action didn't mix in the original MGS Rising and neither did good level design vs cutting everything.

- The team got to the point were there were major delays and not getting any results.

- Shinkawa says there were some fun ideas, but it wasn't fully formed.

- Kojima put his foot down on the project, telling the team it wouldn't be made at this pace. Yuji Korekado tried to buy some more time, but Kojima said no because the team wasn't working together.

- Peace Walker was complete in April/May 2010, so Kojima looked at the Rising team to see how things were going. Story, characters and support elements were fine, but the game design was still at the point of not being clear or well decided.

- Kojima cancelled the game at the end of 2010, but wanted several of the ideas to go on in some form.

- Kojima first considered abroad studios to do a game based on these several ideas, but since this would be a ninja game with sword action he looked at Japanese studios.
When thinking about it, Platinum Games was the only studio he felt could do the game.

- Platinum Games have a very quick development style, and the collaberation between the 2 studios is fast and energetic.

- Shinkawa says the union of the studios' strengths has the potential to yield something great, and has high expectations of the final product.

- Kojima contacted Platinum Games early this year and explained the situation with the original Rising. He wasn't expecting them to accept, but they did and presented Kojima Pro with a work plan within a week.

- An alpha version of MGRR was made within a few months, and it had everything they were looking for: cut everything and fast paced action.

- The Platinum Games CEO first though the request was a joke by Kojima.

- MGRR is a restart of the MGS Rising project.

- Inaba is looking forward to working a good and interesting Metal Gear game, 'even if it's not a numbered game'. He accepted to work on the game because just thinking about it caused excitement and anxiety, 'these emotions are everything to me'.

- Timewise Platinum Game's schedule is tight, but 'I think we have a process in place that will let us make a truly great game.'

- There are many character ideas from Platinum Games in MGRR.

- Setting after MGS4 gives MGRR a lot more story liberty for the ending.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 13, 2011)

> - Inaba is looking forward to working a good and interesting Metal Gear game, 'even if it's not a numbered game'. He accepted to work on the game because just thinking about it caused excitement and anxiety, 'these emotions are everything to me'.



They must be fanboying at the office.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Dec 14, 2011)

Should have been in the VGA trailer


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Dec 14, 2011)

*Metal Gear Rising’s Director Already Having to Placate Angry Fans*

The man leading development on Metal Gear Rising, former Capcom star Atsushi Inaba, sounds like he was prepared for the fan backlash stemming from the game's VGA trailer over the weekend.

Despite the production values and developer track record involved, a lot of Metal Gear fans aren't happy with the insane action depicted in Rising's trailer. Prompting Inaba to take to Twitter and, haltingly, issue the following statement:

Let me begin.

It seems there are some who wish to imply PlatinumGames was able to achieve what Kojima Productions could not - interviewers among them.

This notion is spurious. Clearly, we have not yet produced any results in the world of Metal Gear.

The artists at Kojima Productions gave their blood, sweat and tears to bring the Metal Gear Saga to life.

The gap is immense. Mr. Kojima tossed his chips on our table, believing we could handle the task. In other words, he took a gamble.

Many seem to think the change from MGSR to MGR altered everything about the game, but this is simply not true.

MGSR's concept excited us. We have love and respect for it, as we do the character of Raiden and the idea of freely cutting anything apart.

I know reaction to the new trailer is mixed. Yet I also believe our love and respect shines through.

It is my hope that you catch a glimpse of the future in the footage.

In order to achieve that evolution, that future, we at PlatinumGames will continue to fight, shedding our own blood, sweat and tears.

That is all.

You know what, "fans", let 'em do this! It's a spin-off game. Made by a developer that knows a thing or two about making awesome games involving slashing. This isn't Platinum trying to make a game that's all about laborious cutscenes and sneaking. It's Platinum doing what it does best.

I mean, I love the Total War series, but if Sega decided to make a spin-off game - as in, not part of the core series - in first-person and let Gearbox handle it, I'd be totally down with it, because Gearbox make good first-person shooters.

Source:


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 14, 2011)

The way he hopped over that car was so fluent.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Dec 14, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> *Metal Gear Rising?s Director Already Having to Placate Angry Fans*



Inaba is one of the producers. The director is still a mystery


----------



## Vault (Dec 14, 2011)

Kojima should just announce MGS5 to calm people down. . 


Im actually excited by this new beast . Time to break dance with these fucking gekkos


----------



## The Boss (Dec 14, 2011)

After watching that 25 min video it made me love Kojima more and I am now excited for Rising.  

Looks like a fun game!!


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 14, 2011)

The fans are going to take it and like whether they want to or not.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 14, 2011)

So MGS5 will be about The Boss?

That's pretty awesome.


----------



## valerian (Dec 14, 2011)

Nice to see that KP are being honest.


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Dec 14, 2011)

Playing as The Boss?

Now that's something I would pay money for.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 14, 2011)

The Boss said:


> After watching that 25 min video it made me love Kojima more and I am now excited for Rising.
> 
> Looks like a fun game!!



You had doubts

not a true fan


----------



## The Boss (Dec 14, 2011)

Jon Snow said:


> You had doubts
> 
> not a true fan



 

I had doubts about Platinum making the game because of _reasons_. In Kojima I trust.


----------



## Vault (Dec 14, 2011)

Jon Snow said:


> You had doubts
> 
> not a true fan




And do you know who i love more now Jenny? Yeah it would be you  thought you would rage after seeing the trailer instead you are just calm and are actually somewhat looking forward to it  For someone as hardcore as you im surprised.


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Dec 14, 2011)

The Boss said:


> I had doubts about Platinum making the game because of _reasons_. *In Kojima I trust.*


*
*
QFT


----------



## Tachikoma (Dec 14, 2011)

The Boss said:


> I had doubts about Platinum making the game because of _reasons_. In Kojima I trust.


Why would you have doubts about Platinum making an action game? I mean thats the thing they are best in the world at.


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 14, 2011)

To those that didn't see it, yet.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 14, 2011)

Tachikoma said:


> Why would you have doubts about Platinum making an action game? I mean thats the thing they are best in the world at.



I haven't dabble into Japanese action games much so honestly, I know nothing about Platinum until Kojima said they will be developing it. So yes, I was a bit worried.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 14, 2011)

The Boss said:


> I haven't dabble into Japanese action games much so honestly, I know nothing about Platinum until Kojima said they will be developing it. So yes, I was a bit worried.



Then look no further than Vanquish and Beyonetta to get the idea. Though it leans towards Vanquish in terms of combat cinematic dynamic.


----------



## The World (Dec 14, 2011)

I see some of those programmers have Anubis and Jehuty statues in the background.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## Tachikoma (Dec 15, 2011)

The Boss said:


> I haven't dabble into Japanese action games much so honestly, I know nothing about Platinum until Kojima said they will be developing it. So yes, I was a bit worried.



I want you to challenge my Vanquish clear times, do it ChocoShokoshakes be my ribalu.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Dec 15, 2011)

Gameplay looks freaking great in 60 FPS.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 15, 2011)

Tachikoma said:


> I want you to challenge my Vanquish clear times, do it ChocoShokoshakes be my ribalu.


I've Platinum'd it. Have you?


----------



## Tachikoma (Dec 15, 2011)

You Platinum'd a Platinum game 

Nope, I have not but you are not my ribalu @downstars chan


----------



## Vault (Dec 15, 2011)

Jenny is a platinum whore, all his games he has to platinum them.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Dec 15, 2011)

Challenge 6 in Vanquish is still all that's between me and Platinum in Vanquish


----------



## The Boss (Dec 15, 2011)

Tachikoma said:


> I want you to challenge my Vanquish clear times, do it ChocoShokoshakes be my ribalu.



I do own the game.. just haven't played it yet. That will change this weekend.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 15, 2011)

30 seconds in: all i can think of is getting that life-sized statue of snake someday.


----------



## Krory (Dec 15, 2011)

I'm assuming it's already been posted about how Platinum is making this PS3-focused/centric as to avoid the... "little mishap"... that occurred with Bayonetta?


----------



## C_Akutabi (Dec 15, 2011)

Krory said:


> I'm assuming it's already been posted about how Platinum is making this PS3-focused/centric as to avoid the... "little mishap"... that occurred with Bayonetta?


----------



## Krory (Dec 15, 2011)

Good. Because we don't want them pulling a Bethesda-Skyrim.

...


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 15, 2011)

It would be bizarre to have a sony franchise run terrible on its system.


----------



## Krory (Dec 15, 2011)

Considering it's not a Sony franchise...

Or was that the joke?


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Dec 15, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> It would be bizarre to have a* sony franchise* run terrible on its system.



huh?? Metal Gear isn't a Sony franchise. Its owned by Konami and it has been on other systems such as Gamecube(Twin Snakes) and X-Box(MGS2 Subsistence)


----------



## Krypton (Dec 15, 2011)

This is non-canon right? Because if it's not, then Platnium has just Retconned all of MGS4 plot.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 15, 2011)

Krypton said:


> This is non-canon right? Because if it's not, then Platnium has just Retconned all of MGS4 plot.



It was supposed to be canon but the original idea was a failure so they redid the whole game and now its non-canon. Platinum is shitting in their pants that Kojima wants to work with them. I would too.


----------



## valerian (Dec 15, 2011)

You know what would make this game even better?

A Gray Fox skin.


----------



## Corran (Dec 15, 2011)

The Boss said:


> It was supposed to be canon but the original idea was a failure so they redid the whole game and now its non-canon. Platinum is shitting in their pants that Kojima wants to work with them. I would too.



I thought they said it was set after MGS4 because they couldn't do what they wanted to between 2 and 4.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 15, 2011)

valerian said:


> You know what would make this game even better?
> 
> A Gray Fox skin.


Yes. Yes. YES. 



Corran said:


> I thought they said it was set after MGS4 because they couldn't do what they wanted to between 2 and 4.



From what I understand, Rising was supposed to be set between 2 and 4 but they couldn't come up with a gameplay concept that worked, so they gave the development process to Platinum. In order to give Platinum the freedom to develop the best game they can offer, it was decided they will do a spinoff and set it after MGS4. Before Platinum took over Rising was supposed to be canon and not a spin off.


----------



## Esura (Dec 15, 2011)

Oh, its non canon now? Wow, don't care about the story then. 

Luckily, gameplay is going to be top notch with Plat at the helm.


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Dec 16, 2011)

They never said 'non canon', if they did why would they bother with chronology? Setting the game after MGS4 gives them more story freedom to do insane stuff.

It's in the same category as Portable Ops until someone OFFICIAL says differently. A spin off game that is still (in broadstrokes) part of the official timeline.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 16, 2011)

Krory said:


> Considering it's not a Sony franchise...
> 
> Or was that the joke?



A joke mostly, but every release of Solid was on a sony platform first.


----------



## Krory (Dec 16, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> A joke mostly, but every release of Solid was on a sony platform first.



Which does not make it a Sony franchise.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 16, 2011)

Krory said:


> Which does not make it a Sony franchise.



Sony exclusive? Like I said joke anyways because old Metal Gears.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 16, 2011)

manwiththemachinegun said:


> They never said 'non canon', if they did why would they bother with chronology? Setting the game after MGS4 gives them more story freedom to do insane stuff.
> 
> It's in the same category as Portable Ops until someone OFFICIAL says differently. A spin off game that is still (in broadstrokes) part of the official timeline.



Uhhh.... Kojima said Rising is now a spinoff in that one making of Revegance video. Think of it more like Acid. And yes, Portable OPS was canon as fuck.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 16, 2011)

Am I the only one who'd buy the fuck out of Penguin Adventures 2?


----------



## Krory (Dec 16, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Uhhh.... Kojima said Rising is now a spinoff in that one making of Revegance video. Think of it more like Acid. And yes, Portable OPS was canon as fuck.



Spin-offs aren't necessarily non-canon.

Mass Effect has had numerous spin-off comics and books - all of which are canon.


----------



## Esura (Dec 16, 2011)

manwiththemachinegun said:


> They never said 'non canon', if they did why would they bother with chronology? Setting the game after MGS4 gives them more story freedom to do insane stuff.
> 
> *It's in the same category as Portable Ops until someone OFFICIAL says differently.* A spin off game that is still (in broadstrokes) part of the official timeline.



Kojima called Rising a spin-off now with no canonical relations to the main Metal Gear Solid series (like Acid and Ghost Babel). Portable Ops has always been canon since day fucking one. Am I getting trolled or something with these posts about Portable Ops? Is there like a meme where people pretending it doesn't exist like the Tsukihime anime or something?


----------



## zenieth (Dec 16, 2011)

Seriously

Penguin Adventures 2: Sons of Fishery

the twist is you don't actually play as Penguin, but as a pretty sheathbill


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 16, 2011)

There needs to be more animal games where you don't play as a wolf or dog, so I agree.

I love penguins.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 16, 2011)

Esura said:


> Kojima called Rising a spin-off now with no canonical relations to the main Metal Gear Solid series (like Acid and Ghost Babel). Portable Ops has always been canon since day fucking one.


Thank you.

I feel like you and I are the only one who actually watch the whole damn thing.



Krory said:


> Spin-offs aren't necessarily non-canon.
> 
> Mass Effect has had numerous spin-off comics and books - all of which are canon.



Yeah, but Kojima said Rising is no longer canon.


----------



## Krory (Dec 16, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Yeah, but Kojima said Rising is no longer canon.



Did he specifically say not canon, though... or that it's just a spin-off? Nobody can seem to make up their mind about this.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 16, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> There needs to be more animal games where you don't play as a wolf or dog, so I agree.
> 
> I love penguins.


Are you ok? 



Krory said:


> Did he specifically say not canon, though... or that it's just a spin-off? Nobody can seem to make up their mind about this.



Yes he did. He said something along the lines of ever since they let Platinum took over they decided it will be non-canon. That way Platinum can make the game they want in order to deliver it to it's best quality. But the guy who wrote the scrip/story for MGS will be working on Rising too. So we may get some kind of story out of it.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 16, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Are you ok?



Bustah Wolf!





*Spoiler*: __ 



I couldn't resist.


----------



## The World (Dec 16, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Are you ok?
> 
> 
> 
> *Yes he did. He said something along the lines of ever since they let Platinum took over they decided it will be non-canon. *That way Platinum can make the game they want in order to deliver it to it's best quality. But the guy who wrote the scrip/story for MGS will be working on Rising too. So we may get some kind of story out of it.



I don't believe you.


----------



## Esura (Dec 16, 2011)

The World said:


> I don't believe you.



The Boss is correct. Not canon anymore.


----------



## Krory (Dec 16, 2011)

Then I hope Platinum Games fixes the series like Ninja Theory is doing to DmC.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 16, 2011)

Japanese don't have a concept of canon anyway, I don't see how being just a spin-off makes it non-canon though.


----------



## Esura (Dec 16, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Japanese don't have a concept of canon anyway, I don't see how being just a spin-off makes it non-canon though.



Kojima said its not part of the Metal Gear Solid series now. Its as simple as that. Not really that hard to comprehend.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 16, 2011)

Esura said:


> Kojima said its not part of the Metal Gear Solid series now. Its as simple as that. Not really that hard to comprehend.



So Metal Gear 1 and 2 aren't canon either?


----------



## Esura (Dec 16, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> So Metal Gear 1 and 2 aren't canon either?



They are canon. Rising is not.

Am I missing something here? Wow...I hope I'm being trolled.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 16, 2011)

Esura said:


> They are canon. Rising is not.



It was never stated to not be non-canonical or set in a different continuity though.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 16, 2011)

Holly shit. Am I getting trolled to?


----------



## Esura (Dec 16, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> It was never stated to not be non-canonical or set in a different continuity though.




Boom.


The Boss said:


> Holly shit. Am I getting trolled to?



Either that or people aren't doing their research.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 16, 2011)

Not part of the series =/= not part of the canon.

It means it's a spin off.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 16, 2011)

Esura said:


> Boom.



Where in that does it say not canon?


----------



## Amuro (Dec 16, 2011)

> We've only said that the period setting is several years after MGS4.  Metal Gear Rising is not part of the Metal Gear Solid series. At  present, we can't say more than this



It's a new series set after the events of MGS4. He doesn't say whether it's canon or not.

Boom.


----------



## Esura (Dec 16, 2011)

He says its not apart of the Metal Gear Solid series which implies it being non-canon. He doesn't have to say that its non-canon to be non-canon.

Boom.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 16, 2011)

Esura said:


> He says its not apart of the Metal Gear Solid series which implies it being non-canon. He doesn't have to say that its non-canon to be non-canon.
> 
> Boom.


Or not really.

Bam.


----------



## Esura (Dec 16, 2011)

We'll see.

I should screen cap these responses for later viewing when I'm right, because, I'm always right in regards to predicting shit prerelease and industry events in general. One of my "unique" traits.

I should like, find all the other shit I was right about on here and make a thread on it.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 16, 2011)

This thread....


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 16, 2011)

Esura said:


> I'm always right in regards to predicting shit prerelease and industry events in general. One of my "unique" traits.


----------



## Amuro (Dec 16, 2011)

i wonder if you're well documented horrible taste clarifies as a "unique" trait


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Dec 16, 2011)

Esura said:


> Kojima said its not part of the Metal Gear Solid series now. Its as simple as that. Not really that hard to comprehend.



By that logic, Metal Gear and Metal Gear 2: Solid Snake aren't canon either.

Cause, you know, they aren't part of the "Metal Gear Solid" series. 

You're gonna be quite disapointed when future games reference Rising is all I'm saying.

It's like when people back in the day argued the Arsenal segment of MGS2 wasn't canon because it was 'too crazy' and had to be some sort of VR mission (Yes, people REALLY believed that).


----------



## Esura (Dec 16, 2011)

Amuro said:


> i wonder if you're well documented horrible taste clarifies as a "unique" trait


Stay hating.



manwiththemachinegun said:


> By that logic, Metal Gear and Metal Gear 2: Solid Snake aren't canon either.
> 
> Cause, you know, they aren't part of the "Metal Gear Solid" series.
> 
> ...


Nice try with that. Won't fly considering much of the future events in the series are based around events of MG1 and 2 (moreso 2).

Also, not really. ACID and Ghost Babel are referenced in quite a few canonical MGS games (typically as Easter eggs though).


----------



## zenieth (Dec 16, 2011)

Not sure which I want more

Cyborg Ninja Sunny

Or CqC in snakes footsteps Sunny.


----------



## Esura (Dec 16, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Not sure which I want more
> 
> Cyborg Ninja Sunny
> 
> Or CqC in snakes footsteps Sunny.



Or, or....Otacon Sunny. That'll do.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 16, 2011)

Go sit in a corner Esura


----------



## Esura (Dec 16, 2011)

But...but...Otacon Sunny.

She'll have glasses...


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Dec 16, 2011)

Just gonna leave this here:



Yup, canon.

It's up to Kojima and company, but just saying "it's a spin off" has nothing to do with Rising's canonicity.


----------



## Esura (Dec 16, 2011)

manwiththemachinegun said:


> Just gonna leave this here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's not why I'm saying its not canon. It was always technically a spin off before it became Revengeance.

But we'll see.



We'll see.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 16, 2011)

manwiththemachinegun said:


> Just gonna leave this here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Saying that Mass Effect Galaxy is a spin off that's canon to Mass Effect has nothing to do with Rising and if it's canon to the MG series or not. 

Rising will be what Acid is to Metal Gear.


----------



## Amuro (Dec 16, 2011)

If anything it'll be what Ghost Babel is to Metal Gear.

It really doesn't matter whether its canon or not, it'll be still be an awesome game.


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Dec 16, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Or CqC in snakes footsteps Sunny.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 16, 2011)

Her cardboard box'll be decorated with eggs


----------



## Amuro (Dec 16, 2011)

Snake training a 6 year old Sunny CQC right up until he dies. That's your prologue for MGS5 right there.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Dec 16, 2011)

Tactical Egg Cooking Action - Sunny Side Up.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 16, 2011)

It'd be the most adorable/heart wrenching opening. 

And then it'd cut to an adult Sunny stepping out of an inconspicuous truck in the middle of the Kalahari Desert


----------



## Krypton (Dec 16, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> So Metal Gear 1 and 2 aren't canon either?



Metal Gear is canon, but 2 is not.

Part 2 was not made by Kojima, but by western developers, and once they realize how bad it was, Kojima went back and take control of his series.

MG1 is canon, but a few stuff were retcon.


----------



## Amuro (Dec 16, 2011)

i think your confusing Snakes Revenge with MG2



zenieth said:


> It'd be the most adorable/heart wrenching opening.
> 
> And then it'd cut to an adult Sunny stepping out of an inconspicuous truck in the middle of the Kalahari Desert



Make it happen Kojima.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 16, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0HkQO8QlIQg[/YOUTUBE]

somehow they're going to have to make something like this for sunny

and or the boss

The  Boss is easier, just lyrics to her theme


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Dec 16, 2011)

I think that MGR is in fact cannon and that its set a decade after MGS4 so yeah its the new cannon wether KP or Platinum are sticking to the spin off cover or not MGR is the future of the Metal Gear Series. Just as Metal Gear Solid 5 is the Future of the Metal Gear Solid Series post MGS4 or is The Past the Future of the MGS Series post MGS4.

The Metal Gear Series in all its glory:

01.Metal Gear
02.Metal Gear 2: Solid Snake
03.Metal Gear Solid
04.Metal Gear: Ghost Babel (Spin-Off)
05.Metal Gear Solid 2: Sons of Liberty
06.Metal Gear Solid 3: Snake Eater
07.Metal Gear Solid: The Twin Snakes (Remake)
08.Metal Gear Solid: Portable OPS
09.Metal Gear Solid 4: Guns of the Patriots
10.Metal Gear Solid: Peace Walker
11.Metal Gear Rising: Revengeance (Spin-Off/Cannon?)


----------



## Amuro (Dec 16, 2011)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUU i love Snake Eaters soundtrack


----------



## zenieth (Dec 16, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=as9iSLRKOiQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Snake Eater was all around amazing.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 16, 2011)

Krypton said:


> Metal Gear is canon, but 2 is not.
> 
> Part 2 was not made by Kojima, but by western developers, and once they realize how bad it was, Kojima went back and take control of his series.
> 
> MG1 is canon, but a few stuff were retcon.



You're confusing MG2 with Snake's Revenge. MG2 is canon.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 16, 2011)

Amuro said:


> If anything it'll be what Ghost Babel is to Metal Gear.
> 
> It really doesn't matter whether its canon or not, it'll be still be an awesome game.



Ghost Babel was awesome.


----------



## Esura (Dec 17, 2011)

Amuro said:


> If anything it'll be what Ghost Babel is to Metal Gear.
> 
> *It really doesn't matter whether its canon or not, it'll be still be an awesome game.*


This is something I think we can all agree on. 



Amuro said:


> Snake training a 6 year old Sunny CQC right up until he dies. That's your prologue for MGS5 right there.



Or Snake dies a week after MGS4 and Otacon raises Sunny and cultivate her intelligence, and when she is an adult is kidnapped by some terrorist organization and is forced to create Neo Metal Gears (because she is like one of the top weapon scientist or whatever in the world) until Little John, Raiden's son, saves her ass. He is like, apart of the Neo FOXHOUNDS. 

Sunny is a fucking child prodigy in technology, why would she go commando all of a suddenly?


----------



## zenieth (Dec 17, 2011)

Corner

Esura


----------



## Krypton (Dec 17, 2011)

I did confuse 2 with Snake's revenge. My fault.


----------



## Esura (Dec 17, 2011)

Stop hating on Otacon Sunny!!!

She is going to be hot when she is grown. Gonna look like her mama, but with glasses and no armpit hair.

Like a mix of Olga and Aozaki Touko (Google if you don't know who she is).


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Dec 17, 2011)

Krypton said:


> I did confuse 2 with Snake's revenge. My fault.



You have been forgiven Krypton just don't make that type of Metal Gear slip up again.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 17, 2011)

"Just like my anime" chick

Or  

 second coming of "The Boss."

*corner esura*


----------



## Esura (Dec 17, 2011)

zenieth said:


> "Just like my anime" chick
> 
> Or
> 
> ...



Just watch! Lets make a wager on which Sunny pops up in the inevitable MGS5.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 17, 2011)

It's not a matter of which Sunny pops up, it's a matter of which would be preferred.


----------



## Esura (Dec 17, 2011)

Its Otacon Sunny.

YOU go to the corner.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 17, 2011)

Esura being wrong

Nothing new.


----------



## Amuro (Dec 17, 2011)

I'd rather ZA BOSS Sunny who makes her own hi-tech gear and is an amazing hacker.


----------



## Amuro (Dec 17, 2011)

You like Boku no Pico, your opinion is not valid.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 17, 2011)

Amuro said:


> I'd rather ZA BOSS Sunny who makes her own hi-tech gear and is an amazing hacker.



This is exactly what I was thinking.

She'd be like a snake/otacon hybrid, snakes tactical prowess and fighting styl and otacon's tech savvy.

That way codec time wouldn't have to deal with stupid tech BS, because she knows the stupid tech BS and also how to snap a man's neck in twenty different ways.


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Dec 17, 2011)

zenieth said:


> This is exactly what I was thinking.
> 
> She'd be like a snake/otacon hybrid, snakes tactical prowess and fighting styl and otacon's tech savvy.
> 
> That way codec time wouldn't have to deal with stupid tech BS, because she knows the stupid tech BS and also how to snap a man's neck in twenty different ways.



Now that sounds like an exciting protagonist, gentlemen.


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Dec 17, 2011)

Wow, here's the extended trailer. Watch it again in hi-def. The difference?



Holy God those 60 fps look good.


----------



## Death Certificate (Jan 21, 2012)

Raiden will drive a car in Revengeance


----------



## Krory (Jan 21, 2012)

Wait, Zaelapolopollo likes Boku no Pico? This is a bigger revelation than Esua liking Twilight.


----------



## Amuro (Jan 21, 2012)

Krory said:


> Wait, Zaelapolopollo likes Boku no Pico? This is a bigger revelation than Esua liking Twilight.



It's a long horrible story involving futanari, i*c*st and other weird shit.


----------



## Krory (Jan 21, 2012)

I know what it is.

I'm just surprised someone like Zae likes it. Esua I would expect, but Zae...?


----------



## Amuro (Jan 21, 2012)

I wasn't talking about the content of Boku i was talking about how this revelation came about. Esura is vanilla compared to him.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 21, 2012)

We bringing OBD horror stories into the GD now? Not that I'm against it.


----------



## Krory (Jan 21, 2012)

I am now terribly frightened.


----------



## Esura (Jan 21, 2012)

Whats Boku no Pico?


----------



## The World (Jan 21, 2012)

Fuck, I was afraid of googling it and now I did.

The horror..................worse than encyclopedia dramatica......... 

Thanks alot you sick fucks.


----------



## Spirit King (Jan 21, 2012)

Urgh, urgh just urgh.... I thought I was desensitized to the distguisting sexual stuff by now but after researching Boku no pico that disturbed me right done to the core. Wtf is that shit and who the hell likes it.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 21, 2012)

Esura said:


> Whats Boku no Pico?



Something that has nothing to do with Metal Gear Rising.


----------



## Krory (Jan 21, 2012)

Aji Tae said:


> Something that has nothing to do with Metal Gear Rising.



It was directed by Katsuyoshi Yatabe, who also directed Brave Exkaiser which employed Shō Hayami. Shō Hayami voiced Aizen in the Bleach anime, the dub of which employs Quinton Flynn as Kon who is also the voice of Raiden.

BAM. SIX DEGREES OF BOKU NO PICO.

Now I need to go vomit.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 21, 2012)

Aji Tae said:


> Something that has nothing to do with Metal Gear Rising.



*REVENGEANCE!*


----------



## Velocity (Jan 21, 2012)

Krory said:


> It was directed by Katsuyoshi Yatabe, who also directed Brave Exkaiser which employed Shō Hayami. Shō Hayami voiced Aizen in the Bleach anime, the dub of which employs Quinton Flynn as Kon who is also the voice of Raiden.
> 
> BAM. SIX DEGREES OF BOKU NO PICO.
> 
> Now I need to go vomit.



You just justified a Boku no Pico takeover of this thread. *Why?*


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 21, 2012)

Aji Tae said:


> You just justified a Boku no Pico takeover of this thread. *Why?*


uhh lets talk about when raiden runs around naked,
[YOUTUBE]_RcOkwys57Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krory (Jan 21, 2012)

Aji Tae said:


> You just justified a Boku no Pico takeover of this thread. *Why?*



I don't know!!  I have a sickness! It's a disease, I just seek out to prove people wrong! Now I've damned us all!


----------



## The World (Jan 21, 2012)

Clearly he is a spy.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 21, 2012)

Krory said:


> It was directed by Katsuyoshi Yatabe, who also directed *Brave Exkaiser* which employed Shō Hayami. Shō Hayami voiced Aizen in the Bleach anime, the *dub* of which employs *Quinton Flynn* as Kon who is also the voice of *Raiden*.
> 
> BAM. SIX DEGREES OF *BOKU NO PICO*.
> 
> Now I need to go vomit.


----------



## Amuro (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## Krory (Jan 21, 2012)

If it's any consolation, I briefly considered suicide after doing that.

EDIT: Oh look, Moriarty!


----------



## The World (Jan 21, 2012)

I know right, Aizen and Quintin Flynn. 

Makes a man want to projectile vomit.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 21, 2012)

The Brave series and MGS are now associated with BnP. Good fucking god...


----------



## Krory (Jan 21, 2012)

Now I know how Victor Frankenstein felt...


----------



## The World (Jan 21, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> The Brave series and MGS are now associated with BnP. Good fucking god...


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 21, 2012)

The World said:


> Clearly he is a spy.



[YOUTUBE]rPUgHECQ7vE[/YOUTUBE]
There is only one solution nuke the thread and pretend it never happened.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jan 21, 2012)

Forget about forgetting Bokushit No Picoshit was even mentioned in this thread. *Just forget that it even exists at all.*

Now, to restore order, I have to ask, is the MGS fandom still butthurt about the different genre style in Revengeance?


----------



## Krory (Jan 21, 2012)

No reason for them to be because it's not MGS.


----------



## Byrd (Jan 21, 2012)

They should just call it Revengeance  and take the Metal Gear Rising off.. and MGS and Boku No Pico don't belong in a thread together... they are on the opposite end of the spectrum


----------



## Krory (Jan 21, 2012)

Or they could still call it "Metal Gear Rising" and the Metal Gear Solid fans could realize, "Oh hey, they're two different things."


----------



## Byrd (Jan 21, 2012)

Krory said:


> Or they could still call it "Metal Gear Rising" and the Metal Gear Solid fans could realize, "Oh hey, they're two different things."



True


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Jan 21, 2012)

I still dislike the direction that Rising has taken.

And I still plan on not buying it. There's bound to plenty of other games coming out this year (Rising is out this year, right?) that I'd rather play.


----------



## Krory (Jan 21, 2012)

Can't be any worse than FFXIII-2.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 21, 2012)

Krory said:


> Can't be any worse than FFXIII-2.



Way to use the lowest common denominator possible, and twice on the same page.


----------



## Krory (Jan 21, 2012)

It couldn't be any worse than FFXIII-3?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 21, 2012)

I prefer the pre-Platinum Games MGR.

Stealth and action, as opposed to full-out over-the-top action.

Also, interquel > sequel.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 21, 2012)

It'd never make sense though

Since you know

I AM LIGHTNING

And the game sure as hell didn't show no stealth prior to platinum games either.


----------



## Esura (Jan 21, 2012)

HighLevelPlayer said:


> I still dislike the direction that Rising has taken.
> 
> And I still plan on not buying it. There's bound to plenty of other games coming out this year (Rising is out this year, right?) that I'd rather play.



I just quoted you to let you know that your MGS set is the most badass MGS set I've ever laid eyes on. You have my respect. 

And after looking up BnP in wikipedia....I feel dirty and sleazy like no other. I just want to forget that I've ever heard of it.


----------



## valerian (Jan 31, 2012)

copy and paste from gfaqs



> Some highlights regarding Revengeance:
> 
> -The script writer for both Metal Gear Solid: Rising and Revengeance, Etsu Tamari, made the decision to change the timeline to after the events of MGS4.
> 
> ...



New screenshots of Zandatsu.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 31, 2012)

> -Both Kojima Productions and Platinum Games pay great attention to how they can preserve the "feel" of Metal Gear universe.



To



> -No stealth. Period. It's an action game set in Metal Gear universe.



Good Luck. 

Sucks for Metal Gear Solid fans but rules for action game fans. Gonna enjoy this game.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jan 31, 2012)

^ Amen brother. Amen.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 31, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Good Luck.



Why is stealth required to keep the "feel" of the universe? Sure it changes the gameplay drastically but I fail to see how the universe would be changed. You're playing a different type of character


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 31, 2012)

C_Akutabi said:


> Why is stealth required to keep the "feel" of the universe? *Sure it changes the gameplay drastically* but I fail to see how the universe would be changed. You're playing a different type of character



You just answered your own question.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 31, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> You just answered your own question.



I consider universe and gameplay different things then. Universe pertains to characters, story, mythos, and world. Gameplay is the mechanics involved in interacting with that universe. 

So they're trying to keep the same feel to the characters, story, and world even with the different gameplay


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 31, 2012)

Let me put it this way. 

If Devil May Cry 5 were to come out and portrayed its universe the same way as it has been since the third game and if the actual game turned out to be an RTS, the feel of the universe would have gone to shit, since you'd be playing an RTS.

Most hardcore Metal Gear Solid fans will deny this game just by concept alone. I don't give a shit about Metal Gear in general so i'm just cruising along, waiting to enjoy another action game.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 31, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> If Devil May Cry 5 were to come out and portrayed its universe the same way as it has been since the third game and if the actual game turned out to be an RTS, the feel of the universe would have gone to shit, since you'd be playing an RTS.



You're right about this but I don't think MGR is as big a change as making DMC an RTS. MGR is still a third-person action game. 

MGR is more like if they made a spinoff DMC game staring Lady, made it a fast-paced third-person shooter with a cover mechanic, and had the Vanquish team developing it.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 31, 2012)

No stealth... I guess I was expecting this.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jan 31, 2012)

C_Akutabi said:


> You're right about this but I don't think MGR is as big a change as making DMC an RTS. MGR is still a third-person action game.
> 
> MGR is more like if they made *a spinoff DMC game staring Lady, made it a fast-paced third-person shooter with a cover mechanic, and had the Vanquish team developing it.*



That would be boss.  20X Better than what they are doin now.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 31, 2012)

After listening to the podcast the bit about the "feel" was in response to a fan mail where the person does address the stealth and the "feel" as two different things.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 31, 2012)

C_Akutabi said:


> MGR is more like if they made a spinoff DMC game staring Lady, made it a fast-paced third-person shooter with a cover mechanic, and had the Vanquish team developing it.



Dude, that sounds pretty fucking sweet.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jan 31, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Dude, that sounds pretty fucking sweet.


Except this game doesn't.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 31, 2012)

I'd say this game does.

REVENEGENENENENEGEANCE


----------



## ExoSkel (Jan 31, 2012)

zenieth said:


> I'd say this game does.
> 
> REVENEGENENENENEGEANCE


Nope, another ninja gaiden/DMC.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 31, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> Nope, another ninja gaiden/DMC.



Sounds pretty good. 

I understand being upset with the direction of the game, but at least this isn't claimed to be the next main game.


----------



## Krory (Jan 31, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> Nope, another ninja gaiden/DMC.



You mean another improvement?


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Jan 31, 2012)

> Lots of Codecs, even more than in MGS4



Maybe I missed a few, but MGS4 seemed to have the fewest codec conversations of all.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jan 31, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Sounds pretty good.
> 
> I understand being upset with the direction of the game, but at least this isn't claimed to be the next main game.


Ninja gayden in my MGS?

GTFO.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 31, 2012)

What's wrong with NG any way?


----------



## Death Certificate (Feb 1, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> Nope, another ninja gaiden/DMC.



You know there very few games, that actually try to emulate those two compared to God of War.


----------



## ExoSkel (Feb 1, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> What's wrong with NG any way?


It's the equivalent of shooter. 

No thinking, just mash the fuck out of buttons until you kill everything you see in the screen, with occasional QTE during the fight.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 1, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> It's the equivalent of shooter.
> 
> No thinking, just mash the fuck out of buttons until you kill everything you see in the screen, with occasional QTE during the fight.



QTE? That's only in one NG.

You certainly can't do that in the rest of the series, nor can you do that in DMC, constant well timed dodging is very important


----------



## Tempproxy (Feb 1, 2012)

Cant get the complaint, the only thing vastly different from other MGS games in this one is the game play. And in truth isn’t it a good thing, as MGS has always had over the top action scenes the only difference is that they were reserved to cut scenes as opposed to actual game play but now you can do a bunch of shit that were only available in cut scenes.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 1, 2012)

Well to be fair, the Snakes have been pretty grounded throughout the series. It's usually characters around them that bring the crazy stuff. 

In MGR we're simply playing as one of those crazy characters. I would have a problem if they had Snake doing the stuff shown in MGR but for cyborg Raiden I couldn't ask for a better type of game than this.


----------



## Death Certificate (Feb 1, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> It's the equivalent of shooter.
> 
> No thinking, just mash the fuck out of buttons until you kill everything you see in the screen, with occasional QTE during the fight.



Sounds more like God of war than ninja gaiden


----------



## ExoSkel (Feb 1, 2012)

Call it whatever you want. They are both same genre.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 1, 2012)

Dark Souls and FF13-2 are the "same genre"

bad excuse.


----------



## ExoSkel (Feb 1, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Dark Souls and FF13-2 are the "same genre"
> 
> bad excuse.


Implying both god of war and ninja gayden doesn't have similar gameplay.

Bad excuse my ass.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 1, 2012)

Considering NG is far more dodge and counter based...


----------



## ExoSkel (Feb 1, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Considering NG is far more dodge and counter based...


And that sole reason is why it completely alienates from similar game mechanics of god of war?

You can do much better than that.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 1, 2012)

You call it a mindless button masher

I point out that unlike GoW Gaiden requires you to time and map that shit

I completely voided your fucking argument.


----------



## ExoSkel (Feb 1, 2012)

zenieth said:


> You call it a mindless button masher
> 
> I point out that unlike GoW Gaiden requires you to time and map that shit
> 
> I completely voided your fucking argument.


And your fucking argument voided jack shit.

If you want to be that fucking technical about it, God of War also requires you to use some fucking brain molecules to able to beat the entire game. 

The whole "mindless" comment was a figure of speech. It implies how there is little thinking is involved in these type of games compared to MGS.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 1, 2012)

You're exaggerating MGS' complexity. Significantly

What specific thing in that game is a brain teaser?

Plug controller into second port?


----------



## Death Certificate (Feb 1, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> And your fucking argument voided jack shit.
> 
> If you want to be that fucking technical about it, God of War also requires you to use some fucking brain molecules to able to beat the entire game.
> 
> The whole "mindless" comment was a figure of speech. It implies how there is little thinking is involved in these type of games compared to MGS.



Be honest man, you never played ninja gaiden.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 1, 2012)

Calm down before you flame each other.


----------



## Death Certificate (Feb 3, 2012)

A preview from the GamesMaster Issue 248 March 2012.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 10, 2012)

Just beat MGS4 again, forgot how much I loved this game, one huge love letter to everything Metal Gear.

My body is ready for Revengeance.

I want to play Cyborg Raiden badly.


----------



## Death Certificate (Mar 8, 2012)

Kojima posted this on his twitter


----------



## Vault (Mar 8, 2012)

All my money. I would rock that easy


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 30, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]deoifD7rYks[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tazmo (Apr 30, 2012)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

